# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  من يكون الصحابي الجليل ؟ مسابقة شهر رمضان 1430 هجرية 2009 ميلادية

## ابن طيبة

*الاخوة و الاخوات*
*في قاعة التاريخ و مع اول ايام رمضان الكريم شهر الخير و اليمن و البركات و العتق من النار موعدنا مع مسابقة* 
*من يكون الصحابي الجليل؟*
*و حتي تتناسب مسابقتنا مع عظمة هذا الشهر الكريم اختارنا ان تدور احداثها عن صحابة رسولنا محمد صلوات الله و سلامه عليه*
*اليس هم من جاء فيهم قوله تعالي : ( مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاءُ عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاءُ بَيْنَهُمْ تَرَاهُمْ رُكَّعاً سُجَّداً يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلاً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَاناً سِيمَاهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِمْ مِنْ أَثَرِ السُّجُود)( الفتح: 29) "* *" والصحابة أبر هذه الأمة قلوبا ، وأعمقها علما ، وأقلها تكلفا ، وأقومها هديا ، وأحسنها حالا اختارهم الله لصحبة نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم- وإقامة دينه " . كما قاله ابن مسعود _رضي الله عنه_ . "فحبهم سنة والدعاء لهم قربة والإقتداء بهم وسيلة والأخذ بآثارهم فضيلة "* 
*وقال ابن مسعود _رضي الله عنه_ " إن الله نظر في قلوب العباد فوجد قلب محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم- خير قلوب العباد فاصطفاه لنفسه فابتعثه برسالته ، ثم نظر في قلوب العباد بعد قلب محمد فوجد قلوبَ أصحابهِ خيرَ قلوبِ العبادِ فجعلهم وزراءَ نبيهِ يُقاتِلون على دينه " والصحابي هنا هو مَن لقي النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم - مؤمنا به ، ومات على ذلك . فقد جاء في حديث قيلة العنبرية -رضي الله عنها- : خرجت أبتغي الصحابة إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*و مختصر مسابقتنا*
*هو القاء الضوء على سيرتهم العطره وذلك بذكر نبذه مختصره عن احد صحابة رسول الله او احدى الصحابيات الجليلات 
وعلى الاخوة الاعضاء معرفة من هو الصحابي او الصحابية* 
*سوف يتم بمشيئة الله وضع سؤال كل يوم ليكون اجمالي اسئلة المسابقة 30 سؤالا*
*اول اجابة سوف ترد في الموضوع سوف تكون هي الاجابة الصحيحة بشرط الا يتم تعديلاها لان اي تعديل عليها سوف يجعلها اجابة خاطئة و ان كانت صحيحة*
*يمنح الفائز نقطة واحدة عن كل اجابة صحيحة* 
*و كل من يقوم بتجميع عشر نقاط يتم منحه تقييم و شهادة تقدير*

*هذه هي شروط المسابقة المبدئية* 
*و انتظر اقتراحاتكم ههنا لظهور المسابقة في احسن حال*

*كل عام و انت بخير* 

 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> اولا ان يكون هناك موعد لوضع السؤال حتى تكون الفرصة متاحة للجميع ان يدخل فى ذالك الموعد ويرى السؤال
> 
> ثانيا ان يكون هناك موعد لتلقى الاجابة مثلا (ستقبل الاجابات من الواحدة الى الواحدة والنصف) بحيث ان من يدخل قبل الموعد او بعده لن تقبل اجابته
> واول واحد يكتب اجابة صحيحة فى الموعد الذى ستحدده انت يكون هو الفائز وهكذا
> 
> وايضا يتم وضع اسماء الذين اجابو اجابة صحيحة _فى موعد الاجابة_ فى لوحة جميلة تشجيعا لهم على الاستمرار فى المسابقة


*هذه المقترحات و صلتني من اخي الفاضل مصطفي "007" علي الخاص*

----------


## القواس

*السلام عليكم

الموضوع رائع

استاذ معتز

و اضافة مصطفى ممتاذه أيضا تساوي الفرص بين الجميع

تحياتي لكم

و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

فى الأنتظار يا أستاذ معتز . اعلم أنها ستكون مسابقة مفيدة لنا جميعاً . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## حماس ملأ

*مسابقة قيمة وجزاك الله خيراً ابن طيبة على أن تكون المسابقة خاصة بصحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
إختيار موعد محدد للإجابة سيتيح للجميع المتابعة ثم بعد ذلك وضع الردود ، كما أنني أحدد أن يكون الموعد بعد صلاة التراويح حتى لا تُلهي المسابقة أحداً من أداء أية شعائر إسلامية ، فهذا هو الوقت الذي يكون الجميع فيه في فضاء وقت .
كما أنني أقترح بأن يكون لكل صاحب 5 نقاط تقييم وشهادة تقدير فقد ينتهي الشهر ولم يُكمل عضو واحد ال10 نقاط .
هذا ما لدي الآن وبإذن الله ستكون مسابقة جميلة فنواياها صادقة وخالصة لوجه الله بإذن الله .
وإن شاء الله إن تذكرت أي شيئاً أخر سأضعه بين يديك في الموضوع هنا*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *الموضوع رائع* 
> *استاذ معتز* 
> *و اضافة مصطفى ممتاذه أيضا تساوي الفرص بين الجميع* 
> *تحياتي لكم* 
> 
> *و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*


*شكرا دكتور محمد علي مرورك الكريم*
*و بالفعل اضافة اخي الفاضل مصطفي رائعة و سوف نضعها في الاعتبار عند وضع شروط المسابقة*
*دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> فى الأنتظار يا أستاذ معتز . اعلم أنها ستكون مسابقة مفيدة لنا جميعاً . اشكرك ودمت بخير


*شرفني مرورك الجميل استاذنا الجليل سيد ابراهيم*
*و ادعو الله ان اكون عند حسن الظن بي*
*دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *مسابقة قيمة وجزاك الله خيراً ابن طيبة على أن تكون المسابقة خاصة بصحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*
> *إختيار موعد محدد للإجابة سيتيح للجميع المتابعة ثم بعد ذلك وضع الردود ، كما أنني أحدد أن يكون الموعد بعد صلاة التراويح حتى لا تُلهي المسابقة أحداً من أداء أية شعائر إسلامية ، فهذا هو الوقت الذي يكون الجميع فيه في فضاء وقت .*
> *كما أنني أقترح بأن يكون لكل صاحب 5 نقاط تقييم وشهادة تقدير فقد ينتهي الشهر ولم يُكمل عضو واحد ال10 نقاط .*
> *هذا ما لدي الآن وبإذن الله ستكون مسابقة جميلة فنواياها صادقة وخالصة لوجه الله بإذن الله .*
> *وإن شاء الله إن تذكرت أي شيئاً أخر سأضعه بين يديك في الموضوع هنا*


*اهلا بك اخي حماس*
*اذا انت من المؤيدين لميعاد محدد لطرح الاسئلة و لطرح الاجابة علي خيرة الله سوف يتم ذلك عند الصياغة النهائية لشروط المسابقة*
*دمت بكل خير*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أخى الفاضل إبن طيبه
مسابقه جميله جداااا 
وياريت فعلا يكون فيه ميعاد لطرح السؤال ويكون ارسال الإجابات متاح حتى طرح السؤال التالى
تحسبآ لأى ظرف ولكى يستفيد الجميع

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أخى الفاضل إبن طيبه
> مسابقه جميله جداااا 
> وياريت فعلا يكون فيه ميعاد لطرح السؤال ويكون ارسال الإجابات متاح حتى طرح السؤال التالى
> تحسبآ لأى ظرف ولكى يستفيد الجميع
> 
> بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


* اهلا بك اختنا الفاضلة*
*ان شاء الله ستاتي شروط المسابقة و مواعيدها بما يتناسب مع الجميع و بالاخذ بكل المقترحات المقدمة منكم*
*تقبلي تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## الدهسى

مسابقة مفيدة 

وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## قلب مصر

مسابقة قيمة ومتميزة
كما عودتنا دائما أخي الفاضل ابن طيبة
في انتظار المسابقة بإذن الله
مع خالص تقديري واحترامي
 :f2:

----------


## boumedien3lion

بالتوفيق يالغالي

----------


## ابن طيبة

> مسابقة مفيدة 
> 
> وكل عام وانتم بخير


*اهلا بك اخي الفاضل الدهسي*

*كل عام و انت بخير و انتظرك معنا*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> مسابقة قيمة ومتميزة
> 
> كما عودتنا دائما أخي الفاضل ابن طيبة
> في انتظار المسابقة بإذن الله
> مع خالص تقديري واحترامي


*بارك الله فيك اختنا قلب مصر*
*سعيد بتواج حضرتك و رايك في المسابقة*
*و يا رب اكون علي قدر المسئولية*
*دمت بكل خير*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بالتوفيق يالغالي


* اهلا با هل العراق الغاليين و انتظرك معنا*

----------


## a_leader

مسابقة جميلة اخى العزيز

بارك الله فيك و كل عام و انت بألف خير

 :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> مسابقة جميلة اخى العزيز
> 
> بارك الله فيك و كل عام و انت بألف خير


*شكرا اخي الحبيب محمد علي المرور الجميل*

**

----------


## oo7

بارك الله فيك استاذى الفاضل
وفى انتظار شروط المسابقة ان شاء الله

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بارك الله فيك استاذى الفاضل
> وفى انتظار شروط المسابقة ان شاء الله


* اهلا بك اخي الفاضل مصطفي و خلال دقائق*
*سوف يتم وضع الشروط النهائية للمسابقة*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## أم أحمد

مسابقة جميلة وقيمة
كل سنة وحضرتك بكل الخير
هتابع معاكم ان شاء الله :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*شروط المسابقة*

*اولا ميعاد طرح الاسئلة*
*بمشيئة الله سيكون بعد صلاة العصر مباشرة من كل يوم*

*ثانيا ميعاد تلقي الاجابات*
*بمشيئة الله سيكون من من بعد الساعة الحادية عشرة مساءا اي بعد صلاة التراويح بشكل كاف و لمدة 24 ساعة اي اجابة السؤال الاول مثلا ستكون من الساعة الحادية عشرة مساء اليوم الاول من رمضان حتي الساعة الحادية عشرة مساء من ثاني ايام رمضان حتي تكون هناك فرصة للجميع*

*ثالثا تحديد الفائزين*
*اول اجابة ترد في المواعيد التي حددناها ينال صاحبها 3 نقاط*
*ثاني اجابة ترد في المواعيد التي حددناها ينال صاحبها نقطتين*
*ثالث اجابة ترد في المواعيد التي حددناها ينال صاحبها نقطة واحدة*

*و كل من يقوم بتجميع عشر نقاط يتم منحه تقييم و شهادة تقدير* 
*انتظركم

**
* 
**
**
***
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> مسابقة جميلة وقيمة
> كل سنة وحضرتك بكل الخير
> هتابع معاكم ان شاء الله


*ربنا يبارك لنا فيك اختنا الفاضلة ام احمد*
*كل سنة و حضرتك و الاسرة بالف خير* 
*و بعودة الايام*
*و ننتظر متابعة حضرتك*
*دمت بكل خير*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

*في حاجة تانية بخصوص شروط المسابقة ممنوع اي تعديل في الاجابة بعد وضعها و الا سوف تعتبر اجابة مخالفة حتي و ان كانت صحيحة*

----------


## oo7

علم وينفذ 
انا هاروح افتح الكتب واذاكر عشان
اكسب فى المسابقة ان شاء الله

اشكرك كثيرا ا/معتز
على اهتمامك

----------


## ابن طيبة

> علم وينفذ 
> انا هاروح افتح الكتب واذاكر عشان
> اكسب فى المسابقة ان شاء الله
> 
> اشكرك كثيرا ا/معتز
> على اهتمامك


*نعم اخي مصطفي المسابقة تحتاج الي مراجعة الكتب مثل 
الاصابة في تمييز الصحابة
اسد الغابة في معرفة الصحابة
الاستيعاب في معرفة الاصحاب
فضائل الصحابة

اشكر لك مرورك الكريم
و انتظرك معنا بمشيئة الله في رمضان
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## طائر الشرق

الاطلاع على سيرة هؤلاء الاعلام  شئ هام جدا 
فمن شيم المتقدمون انه يدرون تماما تاريخهم
تسلم ايدك يا استاذ معتز على الفكرة المباركة
ولو ان المواعيد لن تناسبنى الا انى سأحاول بقدر الامكان ان اشارك
فى امان الله :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الاطلاع على سيرة هؤلاء الاعلام  شئ هام جدا 
> فمن شيم المتقدمون انه يدرون تماما تاريخهم
> تسلم ايدك يا استاذ معتز على الفكرة المباركة
> ولو ان المواعيد لن تناسبنى الا انى سأحاول بقدر الامكان ان اشارك
> فى امان الله


*المسابقة مش هتحلي الا في وجودك يا هيثم
و عندك 24 ساعة للاجابة
هنستناك
تحيتي
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الحقيقة أنا مش من متابعي المسابقات قوي..
بس لما لقيت مسابقة حضرتك و موضوعها لقيت فيها كمان فايدة..ده غير إني بحب الطبيعة دي من المسابقات..

مفهمتش ليه في ميعاد للسؤال و ميعاد للرد..هي الإجابات هتكون في رسائل خاصة؟؟؟

كل سنة و حضرتك طيب أ.معتز..
مبسوطة قوي بفكرة بالمسابقة دي و هحاول أتابع إن شاء الله..

تحياتي و تقديري..

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *
> الحقيقة أنا مش من متابعي المسابقات قوي..
> بس لما لقيت مسابقة حضرتك و موضوعها لقيت فيها كمان فايدة..ده غير إني بحب الطبيعة دي من المسابقات..
> 
> مفهمتش ليه في ميعاد للسؤال و ميعاد للرد..هي الإجابات هتكون في رسائل خاصة؟؟؟
> 
> كل سنة و حضرتك طيب أ.معتز..
> مبسوطة قوي بفكرة بالمسابقة دي و هحاول أتابع إن شاء الله..
> 
> ...


*اهلا يا سارة
كل سنة و انت طيبة
الحمدلله ان اعجبتك المسابقة 
هو بصراحة الاخوة الاعضاء هم اللي حددوا المواعيد دي السؤال هيكون باذن الله بعد صلاة العصر و حتي اذان المغرب عشان اللي في الشغل يكون رجع من شغله و الاجابة هتكون بعد الساعة حداشر من مساء نفس اليوم لغاية الساعة حداشر من اليوم اللي بعده يعني 24 ساعة عشان يكون عند الكل فرصة للاجابة و ما نشغلش الناس عن صلاة التراويح

و الاجابة ان شاء الله هتكون في نفس الموضوع ده و اول تلت اجابات هتكون هي الكسبانة 
الاجابة الاولي 3 نقاط
الاجابة التانية 2 نقطة
الاجابة الثالثة 1 نقطة

بس كده و بالطبع هنستناك معانا في المسابقة

*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ازيك يا ابن طيبة و اخبارك ايه 

كل سنة و انت طيب و بخير يا رب و رمضان كريم 

ربنا يوفقك في المسابقة..... إقتراحي انك تخليهم 20 حلقة بدل 30

يعني في العشر الأواخر من رمضان بيكون الواحد بيحاول ينقذ ما يمكن إنقاذه  :: 

ان شاء الله اتابع معاك

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ابن طيبة

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> ازيك يا ابن طيبة و اخبارك ايه 
> 
> كل سنة و انت طيب و بخير يا رب و رمضان كريم 
> 
> ربنا يوفقك في المسابقة..... إقتراحي انك تخليهم 20 حلقة بدل 30
> 
> يعني في العشر الأواخر من رمضان بيكون الواحد بيحاول ينقذ ما يمكن إنقاذه 
> ...


*و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
اهلا بوكي
الف حمدلله علي السلامة
كل سنة و انت طيبة و بعودة الايام
اقتراحك و الله في محله كان المفروض نخليها عشرين حلقة بس عشان الناس ما تنشغلش في العشرة الاواخر من رمضان
نعوضها السنة الجاية باذن الله
و منتظرين متابعتك معانا
دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله*

----------


## h m

المسابقة فكرتها حلوة بس انا بقترح نخلي الاسئلة علي ايات القران بدل سيرة الصحابة وكل يوم يبقي في سؤال علي اىة في اجزاء القران بالترتيب بحيث يبقي عندنا 30 سؤال علي ال30 جزء في النهاية ونضمن ان كل يوم هنقرأ جزء وندور فيه علي الاية 
وشكرا للاستاذ مصطفي على راىه بس انا مش موافقة لان صعب اننا نضمن اننا فاضيين في وقت معين كل يوم وعموما ان شاء الله انا معاكو ايا كانت الشروط

----------


## ابن طيبة

> المسابقة فكرتها حلوة بس انا بقترح نخلي الاسئلة علي ايات القران بدل سيرة الصحابة وكل يوم يبقي في سؤال علي اىة في اجزاء القران بالترتيب بحيث يبقي عندنا 30 سؤال علي ال30 جزء في النهاية ونضمن ان كل يوم هنقرأ جزء وندور فيه علي الاية 
> وشكرا للاستاذ مصطفي على راىه بس انا مش موافقة لان صعب اننا نضمن اننا فاضيين في وقت معين كل يوم وعموما ان شاء الله انا معاكو ايا كانت الشروط


*اهلا بك اختنا الفاضلة
بس كده احنا هنحولها من مسابقة تاريخية لمسابقة اسلامية مكانها القاعة العامة
عموما نحاول نطبقها بمشيئة الله في العام القادم في القاعات الاسلامية
كل عام و انت بكل خير*

----------


## Anfaas Alward

*السلام عليكم 

كل عام وأنتم بخير 

فكرة جميلة جدا 

وإن شاء الله نكون من المشاركين*

----------


## oo7

فى انتظار السؤال الاول

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *السلام عليكم 
> 
> كل عام وأنتم بخير 
> 
> فكرة جميلة جدا 
> 
> وإن شاء الله نكون من المشاركين*


*و عليكم السلام و رحمة و بركاته
و انت بخير و سعادة
و نحن ننتظرك باذن الله معنا
دمت بخير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> فى انتظار السؤال الاول


*اهلا اخي مصطفي
بعد صلاة العصر مباشرة باذن الله
تحيتي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الاولي



هو رجل اشتري الاخرة بالدنيا و آثر الله و رسوله علي سواهما هكذا قال عنه المؤرخون
كان شابا فتيا زاحم سادة قريش و هم يشاهدون مصرع خُبَيبِ بن عَدِيً احد صحابة رسول الله بعد ان ظفر به غدرا مشركي قريش .... راي الشاب اسير قريش مكبلا بقيوده و أكف النساء و الصبيان و الشبان تدفعه الي ساحة الموت دفعا 
راه و هو يقول لهم " ان شئتم ان تتركوني اركع ركعتين قبل مصرعي فافعلوا .......
راه و هو يقبل علي زعماء القوم و يقول  " و الله لولا ان تظنوا اني اطلت جزعا من الموت لاستكثرت من الصلاة ....
راه و قومه يمثلون به حيا ... فيقطعون من جسده القطعة تلو القطعة و هم يقولون له : اتحب ان يكون محمد مكانك و انت ناج ؟
فيقول و الدماء تنزف منه : و الله ما احب ان اكونا منا وادعا في اهلي و ولدي و ان محمدا يوخز بشوكة
راه و هو يسلم روحه لبارئها و نست قريش استشهاد خبيب  .... و ابدا لم ينسي هذا الشاب هذا المشهد ... كان يراه في حلمه اذا نام ... و يراه بخياله و هو مستيقظ ... و يَمثُلُ امامه  و هو يصلي ركعتيه الهادئتين المطمئنتين امام خشبة الصلب و يسمع رنين صوته في اذنيه و هو يدعو علي قريش ... فيخشي ان تصعقه صاعقة من السماء
لقد علم خُبَيبا فتانا الصحابي الجليل ان الرجل الذي يحبه اصحابه كل هذا الحب انما هو نبي مؤيد من السماء
عند ذلك شرح الله صدر فتانا الي الاسلام فقام في ملأ من الناس و اعل نبراته من اثام قريش و اوزارها ... و خلعه لاصنامها و اوثانها ... و دخوله في دين الله 
هاجر الي المدينة و لزم رسول الله صلوات الله عليه و شهد معه خيبر و ما بعدها من غزوات
و لما انتقل النبي الكريم الي جوار ربه و هو راض عنه ظل من بعده سيفا مسلولا في ايدي خليفتيه ابي بكر و عمر 
دخل الي الفاروق في اول خلافته فقال : يا عمر اوصيك ان تخشي الله في الناس  و لا تخش الناس في الله و الا يخالف قولك فعلك فان خير القول ما صدقه العمل ....
يا عمر : اقم وجهك لمن ولاك الله امره من بعيد المسلمين و قريبهم و احب لهم ما تحبه لنفسك و اهل بيتك و اكره لهم ما تكره لنفسك و اهل بيتك و خُضِ الغَمَرات الي الحق و لا تخف في الله لومة لائم
فقال له عمر : و من يستطيع ذلك ؟
فقال : يستطيعه رجل مثلك ممن ولاهم الله امر امة محمد و ليس بينه و بين الله احد
ولاه الفاروق علي حمص و هو كاره لذلك 
و عندما وفد علي امير المؤمنين عمر بعض من يثق بهم من اهل حمص فقال لهم اكتبوا لي اسماء فقرائكم حتي اسد حاجتهم رفعوا له كتابا فيه اسماء فقراء حمص و كان من بينهم هذا الصحابي الجليل والي امير المؤمنين علي حمص 
فقال لهم يسالهم ربما تشابهت عليهم الاسماء هل تقصدون بهذا الاسم والي حمص
قالوا له : اميرنا
قال : اميركم  فقير؟
قالوا : نعم و والله انه لتمر عليه الايام الطوال و لا يوقد في بيته نار
فبكي الفاروق حتي بللت دموعه لحيته  ثم عمد الي الف دينار فجعلها في صرة و قال : اقرؤوا عليه السلام مني و قولوا له بعث اليك امير المؤمنين بهذا المال لتستعين به علي قضاء حاجاتك
فلما جاء الوفد الي الصحابي الجليل والي حمص اعطوه الصرة فنظر اليها فاذا هي دنانير فجعل يبعدها عنه و هو يقول : انا لله و انا اليه راجعون 
فهبت زوجته اليه مذعورة  تخشي ان يكون امير المؤمنين قد انتق الي جوار ربه ا وان يكون المسلمين قد المت بهم مصيبة  و كلما تساله عن فاجعة يقول لها بل اعظم فقالت له ما اعظم من ذلك  قال : دخلت علي الدنيا لتفسد اخرتي و حلت الفتنة في بيتي 
قالت تخلص منها و هي لا تدري بامر الدنانير 
قال اوتعينيني علي ذلك ؟
قالت نعم 
فاخذ الدنانير فجعلها في صرر ثم وزعها علي فقراء المسلمين
رضي الله عن الصحابي الجليل فقد كان من الذين يؤثرون علي انفسهم و لو كانت بهم خصاصة

من هو الصحابي الجليل رضوان الله عليه*

----------


## العسل المر

الصحابي الجليل رضوان الله عليه  هو / ........


جزاكم الله كل خير ... رمضان كريم

----------


## oo7

الحمد لله انا عارف الاجابة

ان شاءالله راجع تانى بعد الساعة 11

----------


## العسل المر

سلام عليكم 

متأسف جدا يا جماعة انا ما قريت شروط المسابقة - والمواعيد انها تبقى بعد الساعة 11 بصراحة دا شرط هيمنعني من اني اشترك معاكم ف المسابقة - انا بحسبها اللى يعرف يجاوب 


عموما متأسف جدا جدا على اني مش هقدر اشارك معاكم نظراً لشروطكم الصعبة.

رمضان كريم

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

كل سنه وإنتوا طيبين

وإن شاء الله ليا عوده مع الإجابه الساعه 11

----------


## القواس

اللقاء الساعه الحاديه عشر
تحياتي للحضور الكريم

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

شكرآآآ  أخى إبن طيبه على المعلومات اللى بنعرفها من خلالك


*الحل هو الصحابي سعيد بن عامر الجمحى رضى الله عنه*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
على فكرة الساعة قدامي لسة 11 الا عشرة 
*

----------


## قلب مصر

الصحابي الجليل هو 
سعيد بن عامر الجمحي رضي الله عنه وأرضاه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

معلش يا جماعه
نسيت أغير الساعه

ما أخدتش بالى خااااالص

وأجاوب من تانى

الصحابى سعيد بن عامر الجمحى رضى الله عنه

آسفه مره تانيه

وشكرا شعاع على التنبيه

----------


## شعاع من نور

*





			
				وشكرا شعاع على التنبيه
			
		

و لا يهمك 
أنا كمان خمنت إنك مخدتيش بالك من موضوع الساعة بردو 
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*فين يا جماعة باقي المتسابقين و باقي اجابات الاعضاء*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

نسيت إنه ينفع 3 يجاوبوا..

سعيد بن عامر رضي الله عنه..
*

----------


## القواس

*مبروك على الفائز
و الكومبيوتر منه لله لم يحلو له التهنيج الا الأن
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الصحابي الجليل هو
سعيد بن عامر بن حذيم بن سلامان بن ربيعة بن سعد بن جمح القرشي الجمحي من كبار الصحابة وفضلائهم وأمه أروى بنت أبي معيط أسلم قبل خيبر وهاجر فشهدها وما بعدها وولاه عمر حمص وكان مشهورا بالخير والزهد وروى عنه عبد الرحمن بن سابط الجمحي وأرسل عنه شهر بن حوشب وغيره وروى أبو يعلى من رواية بن سابط عن سعيد بن حذيم قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لو أن امرأة من الحور العين أخرجت يدها لوجد ريحها كل ذي روح الحديث مختصرا أخرجه أبو أحمد الحاكم وابن سعد مطولا وفيه قصة لسعيد مع زوجته في تفرقته المال الذي يأتيه من عطائه وروى محمد بن عثمان بن أبي شيبة في تاريخه من طريق زيد بن أسلم قال قال عمر لسعيد بن عامر بن حذيم إن أهل الشام يحبونك قال لأني أعاونهم وأواسيهم فقال خذ هذه عشرة آلاف فتوسع بها قال أعطها من هو أحوج إليها مني الحديث وروى بن سعد من طريق بن سابط قال أرسل عمر إلى سعيد بن عامر إني مستعملك فقال لا تعنتني قال إنما أبعثك على قوم لست بأفضلهم ولست أبعثك لتضرب أبشارهم ولا لتهتك أعراضهم ولكن تجاهد بهم عدوهم وتقسم بينهم فيأهم وروى أبو يعلى والحسن بن سفيان والبغوي من طريق بن سابط أيضا عن سعيد بن عامر سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول يجيء فقراء المسلمين يزفون فيقال لهم قفوا في الحساب فيقولون والله ما كان لنا شيء نحاسب عليه فيقول الله صدق عبادي فيدخلون الجنة قبل الناس بسبعين عاما قال بن سعد في الطبقة الثالثة مات سنة عشرين وهو وال على بعض الشام لعمر وروى البخاري من طريق الزهري قال مات في زمن عمر وقال أبو بكر البغدادي في تسمية من نزل حمص من الصحابة استعمله عمر على حمص بعد عياض فوليها دون نصف سنة ومات ولي في المحرم سنة عشرين ومات في جمادى الأولى وأرخه الهيثم بن عدي وابن زبر سنة تسع عشرة زاد الهيثم ومات بقيسارية وقال أبو عبيد مات سنة إحدى وعشرين فالله أعلم*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *مبروك على الفائز
> و الكومبيوتر منه لله لم يحلو له التهنيج الا الأن
> *


معلش يا دكتور .... مصائب قوم عند قوم فوائد

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الفائز الاول

قلب مصر

3 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثاني

اخت ضابط شرطة

نقطتان

*****

الفائز الثالث

شعاع من نور

نقطة واحدة

الف مبروك للفائزين الثلاثة*

----------


## قلب مصر

هو كدة مين اللي فاز في الحلقة دي  :Girl (12):

----------


## قلب مصر

أيوة كدة أخيرا شوفت فيك المكسب يا منتدى أحمدك يارب
ألف مبروك لجميع الفائزين
 :f2:   :f2: 

معلش المشاركة اللي فاتت اعتمدتها قبل ما اشوف النتيجة
نلقاكم عدا بمشيئة الله
ألف ألف شكر على المسابقة الجميلة الرائعة أخي الفاضل ابن طيبة
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *مبروك على الفائز
> و الكومبيوتر منه لله لم يحلو له التهنيج الا الأن
> *


*هارد لك يا دكتور محمد
تتعوض في الحلقات اللي جاية باذن الله
تحيتي*

----------


## قلب مصر

> *مبروك على الفائز
> و الكومبيوتر منه لله لم يحلو له التهنيج الا الأن
> *


الله يبارك فيك يا دكتور
ويبارك لك في المولود الجديد
 :f2: 
وهاردلك تتعوض المرة الجاية

----------


## طائر الشرق

كومبيوتر غلس طبعا يا قوااااااس

شكلك كدا ملخوم بالمولود وبترميها على الجهاز الغلبان ::@: 
مبروك يا ام يوسف

----------


## oo7

مبروك للفائزين ولو انى كنت عارف الاجابة من امبارح
بس لسة الايام بيننا

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أيوة كدة أخيرا شوفت فيك المكسب يا منتدى أحمدك يارب
> ألف مبروك لجميع الفائزين
>  
> 
> معلش المشاركة اللي فاتت اعتمدتها قبل ما اشوف النتيجة
> نلقاكم عدا بمشيئة الله
> ألف ألف شكر على المسابقة الجميلة الرائعة أخي الفاضل ابن طيبة


*الف مبروك اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر علي الفوز
و بالتوفيق باذن الله في اللي جاي
تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## القواس

> كومبيوتر غلس طبعا يا قوااااااس
> 
> شكلك كدا ملخوم بالمولود وبترميها على الجهاز الغلبان
> مبروك يا ام يوسف


*أبعتلك شريط عياط تسمعه في العربيه

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> كومبيوتر غلس طبعا يا قوااااااس
> 
> شكلك كدا ملخوم بالمولود وبترميها على الجهاز الغلبان
> مبروك يا ام يوسف


*ايه يا هيثم مش هتشارك معانا و لا ايه
منتظرينك*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> مبروك للفائزين ولو انى كنت عارف الاجابة من امبارح
> بس لسة الايام بيننا


*يا مصطفي انا دورت عليك في كل قاعات المنتدي و اجرت عربية بمكرفون مالقتكش خالص
بقي عارف الاجابة من الساعة 4 عصرا و وقت الاجابة تختفي

عموما تتعوض النهارده باذن الله
نحيتي*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مبروك قلب مصر

وفى إنتظار السؤال الجديد

----------


## اسكندرانى

يالا يامعتز انزل بالسؤال انا جاهز اهه

----------


## العسل المر

انا اتفرض عليا افضل اصقف بس هنا ...  :f2:   ...  :f2:  ...


عيني فيها يارب ...........  - واللا بلاش - ازيك يا عم نادر - رمضان كريم ياراجل يا طيب 


تشكرات أفندم ابن طيبة ( جروحي جوكوزال )  :Schnauz:

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخويا عبد الرحيم 
اهلا بك ومنور 
ويارب نشوفك دائما معنا 

ومنور كل قاعات المنتدى بمشاركاتك الطيبة والكريمة 

لو سمحت بعد اذنك يعنى 

حلقة النهاردة من نصيبى ومش حتنازل ابدا 

يالا يا معتز  ولا صينية البسبوسة اللى بعتهالك مش كفاية

----------


## ابن طيبة

> اخويا عبد الرحيم 
> اهلا بك ومنور 
> ويارب نشوفك دائما معنا 
> 
> ومنور كل قاعات المنتدى بمشاركاتك الطيبة والكريمة 
> 
> لو سمحت بعد اذنك يعنى 
> 
> حلقة النهاردة من نصيبى ومش حتنازل ابدا 
> ...


*يعني انت لازم تفضحني علي الهوي يا اسكندراني
و بعدين صنية البسبوسة ناقصة القشطة بتاعتها يا باشا 
ايه رايك بقي
منتظرين تشريفك لنا اخي الحبيب اسكندراني
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> مبروك قلب مصر
> 
> وفى إنتظار السؤال الجديد


*و مبروك لك برده اخت ضابط شرطة النقطتين
خلي بالك انت في مواجهة شرسة 

بالتوفيق دائما يا رب*

----------


## oo7

العصر بيأذن يلا فين السؤال

----------


## ابن طيبة

> انا اتفرض عليا افضل اصقف بس هنا ...   ...  ...
> 
> 
> عيني فيها يارب ...........  - واللا بلاش - ازيك يا عم نادر - رمضان كريم ياراجل يا طيب 
> 
> 
> تشكرات أفندم ابن طيبة ( جروحي جوكوزال )


*انت اللي مشتت نفسك يا عبدالرحيم 
انت عايز تحل كل المسابقات و ده صعب طبعا
عشان كده ركز في مسابقتين تلاتة بس عشان تقدر تجيب مجموع يدخلك جامعة العيد 
بدل الجامعة التركي اللي انت فيها دي و اللي مش فاهم منها حاجة
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الثانية

 تأخر إسلامه بعد إسلام أخويه فقال لهما:
ألا ليت ميتاً بالصريمة شاهداً ... لما يفتري في الدين عمر وخالد
أطاعا بها أمر النساء فأصبحا ... يعينان من أعدائنا من يكابد
وهو الذي أجار عثمان بن عفان رضى الله عنه حين بعثه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى قريش عام الحديبية وحمله على فرس حتى دخل مكة وقال له:
أقبل وأدبر ولا تخف أحداً ... بنو سعيد أعزة الحرم
وكان إسلامه بين الحديبية وخيبر وأمره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على بعض سراياه منها سرية إلى نجد واستعمله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على البحرين برها وبحرها إذ عزل العلاء الحضرمي عنها
واختلف في وقت وفاته فقال إبن إسحاق قتل يوم اليرموك
وقال موسى بن عقبة قتل يوم أجنادين وهو قول مصعب والزبير وأكثر أهل العلم بالنسب وقد قيل إنه قتل يوم مرج الصفر
من هو الصحابي الجليل*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *و مبروك لك برده اخت ضابط شرطة النقطتين
> خلي بالك انت في مواجهة شرسة 
> 
> بالتوفيق دائما يا رب*



شكرااا أستاذ معتز

مبروووك علينا كلنا المعلومات

وواخده بالى من المواجهه   :3:

----------


## اسكندرانى

عرفتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  ته

رضوان الله عليه 

وعلى اخويه   خالداً وعمراً

وابن عمه سيدنا عثمان ابن عفان 

هى الساعة كااااااااااااااااااااااااااام  


ياااااااااااااااااااااااه

الاجابة جاهزة مع صينية الجلاش التانية يا معتز

----------


## oo7

وانا كمان عارفه

----------


## ابن طيبة

> عرفتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  ته
> 
> رضوان الله عليه 
> 
> وعلى اخويه   خالداً وعمراً
> 
> وابن عمه سيدنا عثمان ابن عفان 
> 
> هى الساعة كااااااااااااااااااااااااااام  
> ...


*هههههههههههه
بس يا رب تكون محشية عشان مش بحبها سادة
رضي الله عنهم اجمعين
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> وانا كمان عارفه


*علي الله بس تكون موجود يا مصطفي النهاردة
و ما اقعدش ادورك عليك تاني في قاعات المنتدي
منتظرك معنا*

----------


## القواس

عرفته و أملي في أن الكومبيوتر يسترجل معايا

----------


## ghazala son

انا انشاء الله مشترك

----------


## ابن طيبة

> عرفته و أملي في أن الكومبيوتر يسترجل معايا


*مستنيك يا دكتور محمد الساعة حداشر
اوعي تنسي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> انا انشاء الله مشترك


*اهلا اخي ghazala son
منتظرينك الساعة حداشر باذن الله
تحيتي
*

----------


## قلب مصر

أنا لسه جاية حالا
أروح أشوف السؤال ويارب الحق  :: 
والسيرفر ما شاء الله

----------


## القواس

الساعه 11
كده تمام
الاجابه
أبان بن سعيد بن العاص

----------


## قلب مصر

الصحابي الجليل
بن سعيد بن العاص
يارب الإجابة تكون صح 
 :f:

----------


## أم أحمد

*ابان بن سعيد بن العاص رضي الله عنه*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الصحابي الجليل هو ..أبان بن سعيد بن العاص بن أمية بن عبد شمس بن عبد مناف القرشي الأموي رضي الله عنه..
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الحل : 

الصحابى إبان بن سعيد بن العاص رضى الله عنه



تحياتى للجميع

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
هههههههههههههههههه 11 بالدقيقة..
بجد مش ممكن 
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بسم الله ما شاء الله

الفروق ثوانى  هههه

يارب دايمآ متجمعين على الخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

أبان بن سعيد:

هو أبان بن سعيد بن العاص بن أمية القرشي الأموي، يكنى بأبي الوليد، أسلم بعد الحديبية على الصحيح، وكان تاجراً موسراً سافر إلى الشام وهو الذي أجار ابن عمه عثمان بن عفان يوم الحديبية حين بعثه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم- رسولاً إلى مكة، وهاجر إلى المدينة، وذلك أن أخويه خالداً وعمراً لما قدما من هجرة الحبشة إلى المدينة بعثا إليه يدعوانه إلى الله تعالى، فبادر وقدم المدينة مسلماً، وقد استعمله رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- سنة تسع على البحرين، ثم استشهد هو وأخوه خالد يوم أجنادين سنة 13هـ.

----------


## boukybouky

هو ما شاء الله الكل مستنى 11 تيجي  ::-s: 

ايه ده بس يا ربي مش معقول و لا مسابقة  :n: 

بس انا عندي سؤال محرج شوية ..هو فين السؤال  :2: 

انا لاقية الناس بترد و مش لاقية السؤال اصلا !!!

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## اسكندرانى

ايه الحكاية احنا مش حنعرف نكسب هنا يا ابن طيبة 

يخسااااااااااارة صينية الكنافة بالقشدة

----------


## شعاع من نور

[frame="13 80"]
* هو أبان بن سعيد بن العاص بن أمية بن عبد شمس بن عبد ناف القرشي الأموي* *

قال الزبير تأخر إسلامه بعد إسلام أخويه خالد وعمر فقال لهما‏:
‏ ألا ليت ميتاً بالصريمة شاهداً....لما يفتري في الدين عمر وخالد
أطاعا بها أمر النساء فأصبحا ... يعينان من أعدائنا من يكابد


 ثم أسلم أبان وحسن إسلامه وهو الذي أجار عثمان بن عفان رضى الله عنه حين بعثه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى قريش عام الحديبية وحمله على فرس حتى دخل مكة وقال له‏:‏ أقبل وأدبر ولا تخف أحداً بنو سعيد أعزة الحرم وكان إسلام أبان بن سعيد بين الحديبية وخيبر وأمره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على بعض سراياه منها سرية إلى نجد واستعمل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أبان بن سعيد بن العاص على البحرين برها وبحرها إذ عزل العلاء الحضرمي عنها فلم يزل عليها أبان إلى أن توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان لأبيه سعيد بن العاص ثمانية بنين ذكور منهم ثلاثة ماتوا على الكفر أحيحة وبه كان يكنى سعيد بن العاص بن أمية قتل أحيحة بن سعيد يوم الفجار والعاصي وعبيدة ابنا سعيد بن العاص قتلا جميعاً ببدر كافرين قتل العاص علي كرم الله وجهه وقتل عبيدة الزبير وخمسة أدركوا الإسلام وصحبوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم خالد وعمر وسعيد وأبان والحكم بنو سعيد بن العاص بن أمية بن عبد شمس إلا أن الحكم منهم غير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اسمه فسماه عبد الله ولا عقب لواحد منهم إلا العاص بن سعيد فإن عقب سعيد بن العاص أبي أحيحة كلهم منه ومن ولده سعيد بن العاص بن سعيد بن العاص والد عمر بن سعيد الأشدق وسيأتي ذكر كل واحد من هؤلاء الخمسة الذين أدركوا حدثنا خلف بن قاسم حدثنا الحسن بن رشيق حدثنا الدولابي محمد بن أحمد بن حماد أبو البشر قال حدثنا إبراهيم بن سعيد قال حدثنا أبو أسامة قال حدثنا هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن الزبير بن العوام قال لقيت يوم بدر عبيدة بن سعيد بن العاص وهو مدجج في الحديد لا يرى منه إلا عيناه وكان يكنى أبا ذات الكرش فطعنته بالعنزة في عينه فمات فلقد وضعت رجلي عليه ثم تمطيت فكان الجهد أن نزعتها ولقد انثنى طرفها‏.‏ 

واختلف في وقت وفاة أبان بن سعيد فقال إبن إسحاق قتل أبان وعمرو ابنا سعيد بن العاص يوم اليرموك ولم يتابع عليه أن إسحاق وكانت اليرموك يوم الاثنين لخمس مضين من رجب سنة خمسة عشرة في خلافة عمر رضي الله عنه‏.‏ 

وقال موسى بن عقبة قتل أبان بن سعيد يوم أجنادين وهو قول مصعب والزبير وأكثر أهل العلم بالنسب وقد قيل إنه قتل يوم مرج الصفر وكانت وقعة أجنادين في جمادى الأولى سنة ثلاث عشرة في خلافة أبي بكر الصديق رضى الله عنه قبل وفاة أبي بكر رضي الله عنه بدون شهر‏.‏ 

ووقعة مرج الصفر في صدر خلافة عمر سنة أربع عشرة وكان الأمير يوم مرج الصفر خالد بن الوليد وكان بإجنادين أمراء أربعة أبو عبيدة ابن الجراح وعمرو بن العاص ويزيد أبي سفيان وشرحبيل بن حسنة كل على جنده‏.‏ 

وقيل إن عمرو بن العاص كان عليهم يومئذ أبان بن سعيد هو الذي تولى إملاء مصحف عثمان رضى الله عنه على زيد بن ثابت أمرهما بذلك عثمان ذكر ذلك ابن شهاب الزهري عن خارجة بن ثابت عن أبيه‏.‏ 

روى أبان بن سعيد بن العاص عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال‏:‏ ‏"‏ وضع الله عز وجل كل دم في الجاهلية ‏"‏‏.‏ 

أو قال كل دم كان في الجاهلية فهو موضوع قال أبان فمن أحدث في الإسلام شيئاً أخذناه به‏.‏ 

أبان المحاربي أبان المحاربي كان أحد الوفد الذين وفدوا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم روى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال‏:‏ ‏"‏ ما من مسلم يقول إذا أصبح الحمد الله ربي لا أشرك به شيئاً أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله إلا ظل يغفر له ذنوبه حتى يمسي ومن قالها حين يمسي غفرت له ذنوبه حتى يصبح ‏"‏‏.*‏ 
[/frame]

أ.معتز جزاك الله ألف خير..
بجد المعلومة اللي باخدها من المسابقة دي لا تقدر بثمن..

إمتناني و تقديري.
 :f2:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
نسيت أقول إنه المعلومات اللي فوق نقلاً عن كتاب..الإستيعاب في تمييز الأصحاب 


*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *
> نسيت أقول إنه المعلومات اللي فوق نقلاً عن كتاب..الإستيعاب في تمييز الأصحاب 
> 
> 
> *


*الله يفتح عليك يا سارة
هو فعلا الصحابي الجليل 
 أبان بن سعيد بن العاص بن أمية بن عبد شمس بن عبد ناف القرشي الأموي
و ان كانت المعلومات التي اوردتها كلمحة عن الصحابي الجليل قد اتيت بها من كتاب اسد الغابة في معرفة الصحابة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*فيه مشكلة في الحلقة دي 
القواس و قلب مصر كانت اجابتهم الساعة 10.59 

ثم جاءت اجابات
ام احمد  الساعة 11
شعاع من نور الساعة 11
اخت ضابط شرطة الساعة 11

و طبعا ضاعت صنية البسبوسة بالقشطة علي اسكندراني لان اجابته كانت 11.04 

الحل ايه

نستبعد اجبة القواس و قلب مصر 
و نعتمد النتيجة التي تم ادراجها الساعة 11 حسب شروط المسابقة و لا ايه رايكم*

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل ابن طيبة

مسابقة رائعة ومفيدة

ومعلومات جميلة جدا وطيبة

كل سنة وأنت طيب والاسرة الكريمة بخير

ان شاء الله الحق المسابقة غدا

مع تحيتـــــــى*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *أخى الفاضل ابن طيبة
> 
> مسابقة رائعة ومفيدة
> 
> ومعلومات جميلة جدا وطيبة
> 
> كل سنة وأنت طيب والاسرة الكريمة بخير
> 
> ان شاء الله الحق المسابقة غدا
> ...


*اهلا اختنا الفاضلة قيثارة
كل سنة و انت بخير و سعادة يارب
شكرا علي رايك الطيب في المسابقة
و اكيد هننتظرك معانا في الايام اللي جاية ان شاء الله
تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *فيه مشكلة في الحلقة دي 
> القواس و قلب مصر كانت اجابتهم الساعة 10.59 
> 
> ثم جاءت اجابات
> ام احمد  الساعة 11
> شعاع من نور الساعة 11
> اخت ضابط شرطة الساعة 11
> 
> و طبعا ضاعت صنية البسبوسة بالقشطة علي اسكندراني لان اجابته كانت 11.04 
> ...



رأيى الشخصى

 تعتمد إجابة د/ القواس وبنت مصر وبعدهم أم أحمد بالرغم إن دا مش فى مصلحتى  ::(: 

بس  أكيد الساعه عندهم مقدمه دقيقه 

ويظبطوا ساعتهم بقا من دلوقتى

----------


## قلب مصر

كلا وألف كلا  :Poster Spam: 
ساعة الحكومة كانت 11 تماما
وما أدراك ما ساعة الحكومة يعني ساعة الجامعة يعني جامعة القاهرة يعني إذاعة الشرق الأوسط يعني ساعة التليقون والتلفزيون 
أنا كدة ممكن أعيط  ::sorry:: 

طب احنا نقول أنه فرق التوقيت ما بين محافظة المنتدى ومحافظة القاهرة

بس علشان خاطر عيون اللي جاوبوا بعدي   :f:   :f:   :f:  مفيش مشكلة أستبعد الإجابة 

وغدا يوم آخر
بس خللي ابن البلد يظبط ساعة المنتدى على ساعة الراديو  ::@:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة الحلقة الثانية

الفائز الاول 

ام احمد

3 نقاط

نمسك الخشب

*****

الفائز الثاني 

شعاع من نور

نقطتان

تصميم و ارادة

*****

الفائز الثالث 

اخت ضابط شرطة

نقطة واحدة

الاصرار و العزيمة

******


*مع الاسف الشديد
تم استبعاد اجابة دكتور محمد القواس
و اجابة قلب مصر
لانهما جاءا قبل الميعاد المحدد للاجابة بدقيقة بالمخالفة لشروط المسابقة
و تتعوض باذن الله في الحلقات القادمة
و تم الاخذ باي قلب مصر
و الف شكر ليها علي الروح الرياضية كذلك الروح الرياضية لاخت ضابط شرطة
قليل و نعلن النتيجة النهاية لليوم و امس*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

صحيح فدان حظ ولا قنطار شطاره

تتعوض يا دكتور مره تانيه

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النتيجة بعد اليوم الثاني

قلب مصر 3 نقاط

*****

اخت ضابط شرطة  3 نقاط

*****

شعاع من نور  3 نقاط

*****

ام احمد  3 نقاط 


الف مبروك و عقبال الباقيين*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> هو ما شاء الله الكل مستنى 11 تيجي 
> 
> ايه ده بس يا ربي مش معقول و لا مسابقة 
> 
> بس انا عندي سؤال محرج شوية ..هو فين السؤال 
> 
> انا لاقية الناس بترد و مش لاقية السؤال اصلا !!!
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،


*السؤال في الصفحة الخامسة يا بوكي
و عموما ميعاد السؤال كل يوم بعد صلاة العصر 
منتظرينك باذن الله*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بس خللي ابن البلد يظبط ساعة المنتدى على ساعة الراديو


وانا كمان اطالب ابن البلد بتوحيد التوقيت  بين كل مدن المنتدى 
كل سنة وانتم بخير 
وغدا لناظرة لقريب 
وقد انصر من فنصر

----------


## القواس

> رأيى الشخصى
> 
>  تعتمد إجابة د/ القواس وبنت مصر وبعدهم أم أحمد بالرغم إن دا مش فى مصلحتى 
> 
> بس  أكيد الساعه عندهم مقدمه دقيقه 
> 
> ويظبطوا ساعتهم بقا من دلوقتى


*يا ايمان
الاذان فيه فروق توقيت
يعني أعمل ايه أهاجر من دسوق
و الله العظيم الساعه كانت 11
ابن طيبه
 مش عارف اني ممكن أبلبع 200 حبايه أسبرين على 500 كيتوفان

مبروك للفائز
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *نتيجة الحلقة الثانية
> 
> الفائز الاول 
> 
> ام احمد
> 
> 3 نقاط
> 
> نمسك الخشب
> ...



شكرآآآآ أستاذ معتز

و مبروك للفايزين

ومعلش يا دكتور تتعوض مره تانيه بس إنت إبعد عن الصيدليه بس النهارده   ::cop::

----------


## oo7

الف مبروك للفائزين

----------


## ابن طيبة

*
الحلقة الثالثة

هو من الانصار
شهد بدرا و قتل فيها
سمع رسول الله صلي الله عليه و سلم يوم بدر يقول : " لا يقاتل أحد في هذا اليوم فيقتل صابراً محتسباً، مقبلاً غير مدبر، إلا دخل الجنة " 
فعندما سمع ذلك  قال: بخ بخ، ما بيني وبين أن أدخل الجنة إلا أن يقتلني هؤلاء، وألقى التمرات من يده، وأخذ السيف فقاتل القوم وهو يقول:
ركضاً إلى الله بغير زاد ... إلا التقى وعمل المعاد
والصبر في الله على الجهاد ... إن التقى من أعظم السداد
وخير ما قاد إلى الرشاد ... وكل حي فإلى نفاد
ثم حمل، فلم يزل يقاتل حتى قتل

من هو الصحابي الجليل؟*

----------


## العسل المر

طب أنا عارف الإجابة - ومش هبقى موجود ف الميعاد - اعمل ايه يا استاذ معتز !!

----------


## القواس

طبعا عارفينه
و خلصت مشكلة الكومبيوتر و بدأت مشكلة التوقيت

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لسه 6 ساعات إلا 5 دقايق


حظ سعيد للجميع

----------


## ابن طيبة

*علي فكرة فيه ساعة في اسفل الصفحة يا ريت يا جماعة كلنا نتاكد ان الساعة 11 و نبتدي نحط الاجابات و بالتوفيق للجميع
باذن الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> طب أنا عارف الإجابة - ومش هبقى موجود ف الميعاد - اعمل ايه يا استاذ معتز !!


*عبدالرحيم لن استطيع التعديل في شروط المسابقة
هاردلك و تتعود الايام اللي جاية
يا سيدي الفاضل افضي لنا خمس دقائق فقط
مش معقول كده
عزومات علطول*

----------


## قلب مصر

تجربة عملية علشان اعرف الفرق ما بين ساعتي والساعة الرسمية المعتمدة من أبناء مصر  ::

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الصحابي الجليل هو عمير بن الحمام الأنصاري رضي الله عنه..
*

----------


## قلب مصر

الصحابي الجليل عليه رضوان الله
عمير بن الحمام

----------


## أم أحمد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*عمير بن الحمام بن الجموح بن زيد بن حرام الأنصاري السلمي رضي الله عنه*

----------


## drmustafa

هو عمير بن الحمام بن الجموح بن زيد بن حرام بن كعب الأنصارى , من بنى سلمة من الأنصار 
من أوائل الذين آمنوا بالإسلام قبل دخول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة المنورة ... وبعد وصول الرسول إلى يثرب ظل محبا لرسول الله وزادت عقيدته تأصيلا وقوة فكان على استعداد لفداء الإسلام بحياته 
وجاءت غزوة بدر الكبرى فخرج مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدافع عن الإسلام ضد المشركين والكافرين ... فكان من الرعيل الأول من المجاهدين 
بدأت المعركة بالمبارزة ... وسرعان ماانتهت المبارزة بانتصار ساحق للمسلمين .. كان عمير بن الحمام يتابع المعركة قرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان يأكل بعض التمرات .. فسمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول والذى نفسى بيده .. لايقاتلهم اليوم رجل فيقتل صابرا محتسبا مقبلا غير مدبر إلا أدخله الله الجنة 
فسمع عمير قو ل الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام 
فقال بخ بخ وهى كلمات تدل على العجلة وعدم الانتظار 
وأكمل أفما بينى وبين أن أدخل الجنة إلا أن يقتلنى هؤلاء 
وألقى ما فى يده من تمر وقال 
والله لئن بقيت حتى آكل هذه التمرات إنها لحياة طويلة 
وحمل رضوان الله سيفه وسارع للمعركة وهو يردد 
ركضا إلى الله بغير زاد إلا التقى وعمل المعاد 
والصبر فى الله على الجهاد وكل زاد عرضة النفاد 
غير التقى والبر والرشاد 

وظل يقاتل .. محتسبا لوجه الله تعالى .. مقبلا على مواقع الاستشهاد .. بكل جرأة وقوة وشجاعة حتى لقى ربه .. فكان أول شهداء النزال والالتحام فى المعركة 

وفاز بنعمة الشهادة ... رضى الله عنه

----------


## اسكندرانى

الصحابى هو عمير بن الحمام بن الجموح بن زيد بن حرام الأنصاري السلمي رضي الله عنه واقفاً في الصف بيده تمرات يأكلهن فسمع ذلك فقال: بخ بخ ما بيني وبين أن أدخل الجنة إلا أن يقتلني هؤلاء!؟.
وألقى التمرات من يده وأخذ السيف فقاتل القوم وهو يقول:
ركضاً إلى الله بغيــر زاد ... إلا التقى وعمل المعــاد
والصبر في الله على الجهاد ... إن التقى من أعظم السـداد
وخير ما قاد إلى الرشــاد ... وكل حي فإلى نفــــاد
ثم حمل فلم يزل يقاتل حتى قتل؛ قتله خالد بن الأعلم). [أسد الغابة] 
فكم تساوي هذه التمرات أمام هدف عظيم وحلم رائع؛ وهو جنة عرضها السموات والأرض؟

----------


## kethara

*الصحابى هو عمير بن الحمام بن الجموح بن زيد بن حرام الأنصاري السلمي رضي الله عنه 

مع تحيتى*

----------


## قلب مصر

:Girl (12):

----------


## القواس

هو عمير بن الحمام بن الجموح بن زيد بن حرام بن كعب الإنصارى , من بنى سلمة من الأنصار 
 الساعه تحت مش مظبوطه بس حعديها
خلي بالك الساعه في ايدي 11:04

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الفرق ثواني بس بصراحة 
جميل جدا التالق ده*

----------


## اسكندرانى

لعلمك يا معتز 

انا الساعة بتاعتى 

هيئة ميتاء اسكندرية بتظبط عليها مواعيد النوات اللى بتهب على الميناء فى فصل الشتا

----------


## شعاع من نور

[frame="13 80"]*

عمير بن الحمام الأنصاري

أول شهداء الأنصار رضوان الله عليه.


نسبه وقبيلته

هو عمير بن الحمام بن الجموح بن كعب الأنصاري, من بني سلمة من الأنصار.


قصة إسلامه

من السابقين للإسلام قبل دخول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة المنورة، وبعد وصول الرسول إلى يثرب ظل محبًّا لرسول الله وزادت عقيدته تأصيلاً وقوة، فكان على استعداد لفداء الإسلام بحياته..


بعض المواقف من حياته مع الرسول

ـ حدثنا أبو بكر بن النضر بن أبي النضر وهارون بن عبد الله ومحمد بن رافع وعبد بن حميد وألفاظهم متقاربة قالوا حدثنا هاشم بن القاسم حدثنا سليمان وهو ابن المغيرة عن ثابت عن أنس بن مالك قال 
بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بسيسة عينا ينظر ما صنعت عير أبي سفيان فجاء وما في البيت أحد غيري وغير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لا أدري ما استثنى بعض نسائه قال فحدثه الحديث قال فخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فتكلم فقال إن لنا طلبة فمن كان ظهره حاضرا فليركب معنا فجعل رجال يستأذنونه في ظهرانهم في علو المدينة فقال لا إلا من كان ظهره حاضرا فانطلق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه حتى سبقوا المشركين إلى بدر وجاء المشركون فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يقدمن أحد منكم إلى شيء حتى أكون أنا دونه فدنا المشركون فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قوموا إلى جنة عرضها السموات والأرض قال يقول عمير بن الحمام الأنصاري يا رسول الله جنة عرضها السموات والأرض قال نعم قال بخ بخ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يحملك على قولك بخ بخ قال لا والله يا رسول الله إلا رجاء

أن أكون من أهلها قال فإنك من أهلها فأخرج تمرات من قرنه فجعل يأكل منهن ثم قال لئن أنا حييت حتى آكل تمراتي هذه إنها لحياة طويلة قال فرمى بما كان معه من التمر ثم قاتلهم حتى قتل . رواه مسلم..



ـ وأخرج سعيد بن يعقوب في الصحابة من طريق حماد، عن ثابت البناني قال: قتل عمير بن الحمام، خالد بن الأعلم يوم بدر، ووقع لعبد الغني بن سعيد الحافظ في المبهمات وهم، وذلك في حديث جابر قال رجل: يا رسول الله، إن قتلت أين أنا؟ قال في الجنة، فألقى تمرات كن في يده، فقاتل حتى قتل .


وفاته
قال الواقدي: ومن قُتل من بني سلمة بن حرام عمير بن الحمام بن الجموح، قتله خالد بن الأعلم. حدثني محمد بن صالح قال: أول قتيل قتل من الأنصار في الإسلام عمير بن الحمام، قتله خالد بن الأعلم، ويقال: حارثة بن سراقة رماه حبان بن العرقة.
*[/frame]

 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة الحلقة الثالثة

الفائز الاول

شعاع من نور

3 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثاني

قلب مصر

نقطتان

*****

الفائز الثالث

ام احمد

نقطة واحدة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> هو عمير بن الحمام بن الجموح بن زيد بن حرام بن كعب الإنصارى , من بنى سلمة من الأنصار 
>  الساعه تحت مش مظبوطه بس حعديها
> خلي بالك الساعه في ايدي 11:04


*الناس حلت من اربع دقائق يا دكتور محمد انت لسه فاكر
ده فيه ناس لابدة في الدرة
بالتوفيق
و انصحك بالكيتوفان بلاش الاسبرين و النوفالجين
تحيتي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> لعلمك يا معتز 
> 
> انا الساعة بتاعتى 
> 
> هيئة ميتاء اسكندرية بتظبط عليها مواعيد النوات اللى بتهب على الميناء فى فصل الشتا


*اضحك الله سنك اخي اسكندراني
المشكلة ان التوقيت الرسمي لينا هو توقيت ابناء مصر و توقيت المداخلة
تتعوض يا باشا
و خلي بالك ما تبعتش المعلوم الا لما تتاكد من النتيجة
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*سارة الف شكر لك علي التقدمة الجميلة للصحابي الجليل
دمت بكل خير*

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل معتز

أظبطها ازاى بس
مبروك للفائزين يستحقون عن جدارة

مع تحيتـــى*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النتيجة بعد اليوم الثالث


شعاع من نور  6 نقاط

*****

قلب مصر 5 نقاط

*****

ام احمد  4 نقاط 

*****

اخت ضابط شرطة  3 نقاط



الف مبروك و عقبال الباقيين*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *أخى الفاضل معتز
> 
> أظبطها ازاى بس
> مبروك للفائزين يستحقون عن جدارة
> 
> مع تحيتـــى*


*اختنا الفاضلة قيثارة
معلش بقي
المسابقة فيها منافسة رهيبة ... رهيبة ... رهيبة
انا ما كنتش متوقع ده و الله
بس الحمد لله
ربنا يا رب يوفقك في الحلقات اللي جاية 
لسه 27 يوم ما تقلقيش*

----------


## القواس

> *الناس حلت من اربع دقائق يا دكتور محمد انت لسه فاكر
> ده فيه ناس لابدة في الدرة
> بالتوفيق
> و انصحك بالكيتوفان بلاش الاسبرين و النوفالجين
> تحيتي*


الساعه لسه توقيت صيفي
ولا عشان أنا لابس نظاره و الاستجماتزم عالي
و الساعه لا تتغير لازم تعلم ريفيريش
 :Poster Spam:  :Ban2:  :Poster Spam:  :Ban2: 
كل سنه و أنت طيب

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بسم الله ما شاء الله

ماليش حظ النهارده

الكومبيوتر عملها معايا


تتعوض بكره إن شاء الله

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بسم الله ما شاء الله
> 
> ماليش حظ النهارده
> 
> الكومبيوتر عملها معايا
> 
> 
> تتعوض بكره إن شاء الله


*تتعوض النهاردة ان شاء الله
منتظرينك*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*هو ثاني اخوين عاشا في الله
وشعاره: " الله, والجنة"
ومن كان يراه, وهو يقاتل في سبيل الله, كان يرى عجبا يفوق العجب
كانت كل أمانيه, أن يموت شهيدا, ويقضي نحبه فوق أرض معركة مجيدة من معارك الاسلام والحق..
من أجل هذا, لم يتخلف عن مشهد ولا غزوة..
وذات يوم ذهب اخوانه يعودونه, فقرأ وجوههم ثم قال:
" لعلكم ترهبون أن أموت على فراشي..
لا والله, لن يحرمني ربي الشهادة"..!!
ولقد صدّق الله ظنه فيه, فلم يمت الصحابي الجليل على فراشه, بل مات شهيدا في معركة من أروع معارك الاسلام..!! 
في معركة اليمامة عندما اشتد الامر علي المؤمنين ناداه خالد بن الوليد ان يقول للناس كلمات ليثبتهم و يذكرهم بوعد الله لهم و لقد كان رضوان الله عليه جميل الصوت عاليه
فصاح الصحابي الجليل بكلمات تناهت في الجزالة  والدّلالة و القوة..
تلك هي:
" يا أهل المدينة..
لا مدينة لكم اليوم..
انما هو الله والجنة"..
كلمات تدل على روح قائلها وتنبئ بخصاله.
أجل..
انما هو الله, والجنة..!!
وفي هذا الموطن, لا ينبغي أن تدور الخواطر حول شيء آخر..
حتى المدينة, عاصمة الاسلام, والبلد الذي خلفوا فيه ديارهم ونساءهم وأولادهم, لا ينبغي أن يفكروا فيها, لأنهم اذا هزموا اليوم, فلن تكون هنلك مدينة..
وسرت كلمات الصحابي الجليل مثل.. مثل ماذا..؟
ان أي تشبيه سيكون ظلما لحقيقة أثرها وتأثيرها..
فلنقل: سرت كلماته وكفى..
ومضى وقت وجيز عادت بعده المعركة الى نهجها الأول..
المسلمون يتقدمون, يسبقهم نصر مؤزر.
والمشركون يتسلقطون في حضيض هزيمة منكرة..
صحيح أن جسد البطل تلقى يومئذ من سيوف المشركين بضعا وثمانين ضربة, أثخنته ببضع وثمانين جراحة, حتى لقد ظل بعد المعركة شهرا كاملا, يشرف خالد بن الوليد نفسه على تمريضه..
ولكن كل هذا الذي أصابه كان دون غايته وما يتمنى..
  أما آن لعاشق الموت أن يبلغ غايته..؟؟
بلى آن..!!
وهاهي ذي موقعة تستر تجيء ليلاقي المسلمون فيها جيوش فارس
ولتكون للصحابي الجليل عيدا أي عيد..
و هو الذي دعي ربه يوم التقي جيش  المسلمين و جيش الاهواز و الفرس قائلا
" اللهم امنحنا أكنافهم..
اللهم اهزمهم..
وانصرنا عليهم..
وألحقني اليوم بنبيّك"..
  و وسط شهداء المعركة, كان هناك الصحابي الجليل  تعلو وجهه ابتسامة هانئة كضوء الفجر.. وتقبض يمناه على حثيّة من تراب مضمّخة بدمه الطهور..
لقد بلغ المسافر داره..
وأنهى مع اخوانه الشهداء رحلة عمر جليل وعظيم, ونودوا:
( أن تلكم الجنة, أورثتموها بما كنتم تعملون)....

اللهم الحقنا بصحابة رسول الله في عليين

من هو الصحابي الجليل رضوان الله عليه*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

عرفت الحل

بس ربنا يصلح حال الكومبيوتر  ويفضل شغال الساعه 11

----------


## ابن طيبة

*باق من الزمن 14 دقيقة*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بقووووو  11

----------


## قلب مصر

الصحابي الجليل 
البراء بن مالك
عاشق الموت
رضوان الله عليه

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الصحابي الجليل هو البراء من مالك رضي الله عنه..
*

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

البراء ابن مالك رضي الله عنه

----------


## sameh atiya

الصحابي هو البراء بن مالك  ..
 :f2: ..

----------


## drmustafa

البراء بن مالك

----------


## القواس

الصحابي الجليل
البراء  بن مالك
و لك أسئله في قاعة المناسبات في الاستجواب

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الصحابى الجليل براء بن مالك

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

حراااااااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## ابن طيبة

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب و الله فعلا زي ما قالت ايمان حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام ده
قلب مصر و ام احمد و شعاع من نور و سامح عطية داخلين هيدنج و جاوبوا قبل ايمان و دكتور مصطفي و  دكتور محمد و كله الساعة حداشر

بس للاسف مش هاقدر احتسب الا اجابة قلب مصر و شعاع و ام احمد

و مش هاقدر اقول للباقيين الا هاردلك فعلا

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*البراء بن مالك
الله, والجنة

  هو ثاني أخوين عاشا في الله, وأعطيا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عهدا نكا وأزهر مع الأيام..
أما أولهما فهو أنس بن مالك خادم رسول الله عليه السلام.
أخذته أمه أم سليم الى الرسول وعمره يوم ذاك عشر سنين وقالت:
"يا رسول الله..
هذا أنس غلامك يخدمك, فادع الله له"..
فقبّله رسول الله بين عينيه ودعا له دعوة ظلت تحدو عمره الطويل نحو الخير والبركة..
دعا له لرسول فقال:
" اللهم أكثر ماله, وولده, وبارك له, وأدخله الجنة"..
فعاش تسعا وتسعين سنة, ورزق من البنين والحفدة كثيرين, كما أعطاه الله فيما أعطاه من رزق, بستانا رحبا ممرعا, كان يحمل الفاكهة في العام مرتين..!!

**

  وثاني الأخوين, هو البراء بن مالك..
عاش حياته العظيمة المقدامة, وشعاره:
" الله, والجنة"..
ومن كان يراه, وهو يقاتل في سبيل الله, كان يرى عجبا يفوق العجب..
فلم يكن البراء حين يجاهد المشركين بسيفه ممن يبحثون عن النصر, وان يكن النصر آنئذ أجلّ غاية.. انما كان يبحث عن الشهادة..
كانت كل أمانيه, أن يموت شهيدا, ويقضي نحبه فوق أرض معركة مجيدة من معارك الاسلام والحق..
من أجل هذا, لم يتخلف عن مشهد ولا غزوة..
وذات يوم ذهب اخوانه يعودونه, فقرأ وجوههم ثم قال:
" لعلكم ترهبون أن أموت على فراشي..
لا والله, لن يحرمني ربي الشهادة"..!!
ولقد صدّق الله ظنه فيه, فلم يمت البراء على فراشه, بل مات شهيدا في معركة من أروع معارك الاسلام..!! 

**

  ولقد كانت بطولة البراء يوم اليمامة  خليقة به.. خليقة بالبطل الذي كان عمر بن الخطاب يوصي ألا يكون قائدا أبدا, لأن جسارته واقدامه, وبحثه عن الموت.. كل هذا يجعل قيادته لغيره من المقاتلين مخاطرة تشبه الهلاك..!!
وقف البراء يوم اليمامة وجيوش الاسلام تحت امرة خالد تتهيأ للنزال, وقف يتلمظ مستبطئا تلك اللحظات التي تمرّ كأنها السنين, قبل أن يصدر القائد أمره بالزحف..
وعيناه الثاقبتان تتحركان في سرعة ونفاذ فوق أرض المعركة كلها, كأنهما تبحثان عن أصلح مكان لمصرع البطل..!!
أجل فما كان يشغله في دنياه كلها غير هذه الغاية..
حصاد كثير يتساقط من المشركين دعاة الظلام والباطل بحدّ سيفه الماحق..
ثم ضربة تواتيه في نهاية المعركة من يد مشركة, يميل على أثرها جسده الى الرض, على حين تأخذ روحه طريقها الى الملأ الأعلى في عرس الشهداء, وأعياد المباركين..!!

**

  ونادى خالد: الله أكبر, فانطلقت الصفوف المرصوصة الى مقاديرها, وانطلق معها عاشق الموت البراء بن مالك..
وراح يجندل أتباع مسيلمة الكذاب بسيفه.. وهم يتساقطون كأوراق الخريف تحت وميض بأسه..
لم يكن جيش مسيلمة هزيلا, ولا قليلا.. بل كان أخطر جيوش الردة جميعا..
وكان بأعداده, وعتاده, واستماتة مقاتليه, خطرا يفوق كل خطر..
ولقد أجابوا على هجوم المسلمين شيء من الجزع. وانطلق زعماؤهم وخطباؤهم يلقون من فوق صهوات جيادهم كلمات التثبيت. ويذكرون بوعد الله..
وكان البراء بن مالك جميل الصوت عاليه..
وناداه القائد خالد تكلم يا براء..
فصاح البراء بكلمات تناهت في الجزالة, والدّلالة, القوة..
تلك هي:
" يا أهل المدينة..
لا مدينة لكم اليوم..
انما هو الله والجنة"..
كلمات تدل على روح قائلها وتنبئ بخصاله.
أجل..
انما هو الله, والجنة..!!
وفي هذا الموطن, لا ينبغي أن تدور الخواطر حول شيء آخر..
حتى المدينة, عاصمة الاسلام, والبلد الذي خلفوا فيه ديارهم ونساءهم وأولادهم, لا ينبغي أن يفكروا فيها, لأنهم اذا هزموا اليوم, فلن تكون هنلك مدينة..
وسرت كلمات البراء مثل.. مثل ماذا..؟
ان أي تشبيه سيكون ظلما لحقيقة أثرها وتأثيرها..
فلنقل: سرت كلمات البراء وكفى..
ومضى وقت وجيز عادت بعده المعركة الى نهجها الأول..
المسلمون يتقدمون, يسبقهم نصر مؤزر.
والمشركون يتسلقطون في حضيض هزيمة منكرة..
والبراء هناك مع اخوانه يسيرون لراية محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الى موعدها العظيم..
واندفع المشركون الى وراء هاربين, واحتموا بحديقة كبيرة دخلوها ولاذوا بها..
وبردت المعركة في دماء المسلمين, وبدا أن في الامان تغير مصيرها بهذه الحيلة التي لجأ اليها أتباع مسيلمة وجيشه..
وهنا علا البراء ربوة عالية وصاح:
" يا معشر المسلمين..
احملوني وألقوني عليهم في الحديقة"..
ألم أقل لكم انه لا يبحث عن النصر بل عن الشهادة..!!
ولقد تصوّر في هذه الخطة خير ختام لحياته, وخير صورة لمماته..!!
فهو حين يقذف به الى الحديقة, يفتح المسلمين بابها, وفي نفس الوقت كذلك تكون أبواب الجنة تأخذ زينتها وتتفتح لاستقبال عرس جديد ومجيد..!!

**

  ولم ينتظر البراء أن يحمله قومه ويقذفوا به, فاعتلى هو الجدار, وألقى بنفسه داخل الحديقة وفتح الباب, واقتحمته جيوش الاسلام..
ولكن حلم البراء لم يتحقق, فلا سيوف المشركين اغتالته, ولا هو لقي المصرع الذي كان يمني به نفسه..
وصدق أبو بكر رضي الله عنه:
" احرص على الموت..
توهب لك الحياة"..!!

 صحيح أن جسد البطل تلقى يومئذ من سيوف المشركين بضعا وثمانين ضربة, أثخنته ببضع وثمانين جراحة, حتى لقد ظل بعد المعركة شهرا كاملا, يشرف خالد بن الوليد نفسه على تمريضه..
ولكن كل هذا الذي أصابه كان دون غايته وما يتمنى..
بيد أن ذلك لا يحمل البراء على اليأس.. فغدا تجيء معركة, ومعركة, ومعركة..
ولقد تنبأ له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنه مستجاب الدعوة..
فليس عليه الا أن يدعو ربه دائما أن يرزقه الشهادة, ثم عليه ألا يعجل, فلكل أجل كتاب..!!

  ويبرأ البراء من جراحات يوم اليمامة..
وينطلق مع جيوش الاسلام التي ذهبت تشيّع قوى الظلام الى مصارعها.. هناك حيث تقوم امبراطوريتان خرعتان فانيتان, الروم والفرس, تحتلان بجيوشهما الباغية بلاد الله, وتستعبدان عباده..
ويضرب البراء بسيفه, ومكان كل ضربة يقوم جدار شاهق في بناء العالم الجديد الذي ينمو تحت راية الاسلام نموّا سريعا كالنهار المشرق..

**

  وفي احدى حروب العراق لجأ الفرس في قتالهم الى كل وحشية دنيئة يستطيعونها..
فاستعملوا كلاليب مثبتة في أطراف سلاسل محمأة بالنار, يلقونها من حصونهم, فتخطف من تناله من المسلمين الذين لا يستطيعون منها فكاكا..
وكان البراء وأخوه العظيم أنس بن مالك قد وكل اليهما مع جماعة من المسلمين أمر واحد من تلك الحصون..
ولكن أحد هذه الكلاليب سقط فجأة, فتعلق بأنس ولم يستطع أنس أن السلسلة ليخلص نفسه, اذ كانت تتوهج لهبا ونارا..
وأبصرالبراء المشهد لإاسرع نحو أخيه الذي كانت السلسلة المحمأة تصعد به على سطح جدار الحصن.. وقبض على السلسلة بيديه وراح يعالجها في بأس شديد حتى قصمها وقطعها.. ونجا أنس وألقى البراء ومن معه نظرة على كفيه فلم يجدوهما مكانهما..!!
لقد ذهب كل ما فيهما من لحم, وبقي هيكلهما العظمي مسمّرا محترقا..!!
وقضى البطل فترة أخرى في علاج بطيء حتى بريء..

**

  أما آن لعاشق الموت أن يبلغ غايته..؟؟
بلى آن..!!
وهاهي ذي موقعة تستر تجيء ليلاقي المسلمون فيها جيوش فارس
ولتكون لـ البراء عيدا أي عيد..

**

  احتشد أهل الأهواز, والفرس في جيش كثيف ليناجزوا المسلمين..
وكتب امير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب الى سعد بن أبي وقاص بالكوفة ليرسل الى الأهواز جيشا..
وكتب الى أبي موسى الأشعري بالبصرة ليرسل الى الأهواز جيشا, قائلا له في رسالته:
" اجعل امير الجند سهيل بن عديّ..
وليكن معه البراء بن مالك"..


  والتقى القادمون من الكوفة بالقادمين من البصرة ليواجهوا جيش الأهواز وجيش الفرس في معركة ضارية..
كان الاخوان العظيمان بين الحنود المؤمنين.. أنس بن مالك, والبراء بن مالك..
وبدأت الحرب بالمبارزة, فصرع البراء وحده مائة مبارز من الفرس..
ثم التحمت الجيوش, وراح القتلى يتساقطون من الفرقين كليهما في كثرة كاثرة..
واقترب بعض الصحابة من البراء, والقتال دائر, ونادوه قائلين:
" أتذكر يا براء قول الرسول عنك: ربّ أشعث أغبر ذي طمرين لا يؤبه له, لو أقسم على الله لأبرّه, منهم البراء بن مالك..؟
يا براء أقسم على ربك, ليهزمهم وينصرنا"..
ورفع البراء ذراعيه الى السماء ضارعا داعيا:
" اللهم امنحنا أكنافهم..
اللهم اهزمهم..
وانصرنا عليهم..
وألحقني اليوم بنبيّك"..
ألقى على جبين أخيه أنس الذي كان يقاتل قريب امنه.. نظرة طويلة, كأنه يودّعه..
وانقذف المسلمون في استبسال لم تألفه الدنيا من سواهم..
ونصروا نصرا مبينا.

**

  ووسط شهداء المعركة, كان هناك البراء تعلو وجهه ابتسامة هانئة كضوء الفجر.. وتقبض يمناه على حثيّة من تراب مضمّخة بدمه الطهور..
لقد بلغ المسافر داره..
وأنهى مع اخوانه الشهداء رحلة عمر جليل وعظيم, ونودوا:
( أن تلكم الجنة, أورثتموها بما كنتم تعملون)....*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

دكتور محمد 

هاتلى معاك 50 قرص كيتوفان

----------


## ابن طيبة

> دكتور محمد 
> 
> هاتلى معاك 50 قرص كيتوفان


ليه كده يا ايمان

*بس بصراحة 50 قرص مش هيكفوا 
بجد بجد هارد لك*

----------


## القواس

*متجمعين عند النبي
الفرق المره ده جزء من الثانيه
أرفع الرايه البيضاء
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة الحلقة الرابعة

الفائز الاول

قلب مصر

3 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثاني

شعاع من نور

نقطتان

*****

الفائز الثالث

ام احمد

نقطة واحدة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *متجمعين عند النبي
> الفرق المره ده جزء من الثانيه
> أرفع الرايه البيضاء
> *


*
اللهم امين يا دكتور محمد

بصراحة مش عارف اقول ايه

انا دلوقتي في نوبة ضحك مش راضية تخلص من الساعة حداشر

لسه بدري علي رفع الراية البضا يا دكتور محمد فاضل 26 يوم*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أستاذ معتز 

مينفعش تعدل فى موضوع النقاط ده

يعنى الاول يا خد 4 نقط وكل واحد يجاوب بعد التالت ياخد نقطه

نقطه واحده

وااااحده بس

 ::sorry::   ::sorry::   ::sorry::   ::sorry::   ::sorry::  

ولا حضرتك رأيك إيه؟

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أستاذ معتز 
> 
> مينفعش تعدل فى موضوع النقاط ده
> 
> يعنى الاول يا خد 4 نقط وكل واحد يجاوب بعد التالت ياخد نقطه
> 
> نقطه واحده
> 
> وااااحده بس
> ...


*و الله يا ايمان انا موافق
بس لازم كل اللي جاوب معانا و بالذات اللي حصلوا علي نقاط يوافقوا 
و لو كده نعمل بيها من بكرة بس لازم موافقة الجميع
ده انت قطعتي قلبي يا ايمان
و خلاص قربت دموعي تنزل اهه*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النتيجة بعد اليوم الرابع


شعاع من نور  8 نقاط

*****

قلب مصر 8 نقاط

*****

ام احمد  5 نقاط 

*****

اخت ضابط شرطة  3 نقاط



الف مبروك و عقبال الباقيين*

----------


## قلب مصر

طب والله العظيم ما أخدت بالي أني فزت النهاردة
أنا اعتمدت الرد وجريت 
وقولت أكيد مش حلحق

ألف مبروك للجميع
إيمان حبيبتي اعتبري أن المكسب النهاردة ليكي والله انتى تستحقيه وزيادة  :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

موافقة على التعديل يا أستاذ معتز  :y:

----------


## القواس

> دكتور محمد 
> 
> هاتلى معاك 50 قرص كيتوفان


*بمناسبة أحلى توقيع رمضاني
ده توقيعي الجديد

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> طب والله العظيم ما أخدت بالي أني فزت النهاردة
> أنا اعتمدت الرد وجريت 
> وقولت أكيد مش حلحق
> 
> ألف مبروك للجميع
> إيمان حبيبتي اعتبري أن المكسب النهاردة ليكي والله انتى تستحقيه وزيادة



ربنا يخليكى يارب

ومبرووك عليكى الفوز

ومبروك علينا كلنا المعلومات ما هى جايزه برضه

وتمام جدا إنك وافقتى على التعديل

عقبال موافقة باقى المشتركين

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *بمناسبة أحلى توقيع رمضاني
> ده توقيعي الجديد
> 
> *



هههههههههههههههه


ممكن أبقى أستلفه من حضرتك

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أ.معتز حضرتك سبقتني و نزلت النبذة عن الصحابي...

دي كانت أول مرة أعرف عن البراء بن مالك رضي الله عنه...سيرة عطرة تثير القشعريرة بجد...
من كتر همة صاحبها..ربنا يحشرنا في زمرته مع الصحابة الكرام..خير الخلق و أورعهم و أتقاهم رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين..

جزاك الله ألف خير..

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *بمناسبة أحلى توقيع رمضاني
> ده توقيعي الجديد
> 
> *


*لا يا دكتور محمد انت مش محتاج لكل ده
انت كفاية عليك اقراص الكيتوفان اللي بتاخدها
ربنا يسترها عليك
عشان كده يا ريت يكون توقيعك مجموعة علب للكيتوفان و النوفالجين و الاسبرين
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> موافقة على التعديل يا أستاذ معتز


*طيب كده اختنا قلب مصر موافقة 
و ايمان موافقة
و انا موافق
فين الباقي يا جماعة يا ريت رايكم قبل الساعة 11 مساء اليوم

و اذا تمت الموافقة بالاغلبية 
هيكون نظام توزيع النقط بدءا من اليوم كالاتي

الفائز الاول5 نقاط
الفائز الثاني 3 نقطة
الفائز الثالث 2 نقطة
اي اجابة ترد من بعد الفائز الثالث و حتي الساعة 11.05 دقائق له نقطة واحدة

يا ريت نصوت علي كده

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *
> أ.معتز حضرتك سبقتني و نزلت النبذة عن الصحابي...
> 
> دي كانت أول مرة أعرف عن البراء بن مالك رضي الله عنه...سيرة عطرة تثير القشعريرة بجد...
> من كتر همة صاحبها..ربنا يحشرنا في زمرته مع الصحابة الكرام..خير الخلق و أورعهم و أتقاهم رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين..
> 
> جزاك الله ألف خير..
> 
> *


*معلش يا سارة
بصراحة الكتاب اللي ناقل منه قصة الصحابي الجليل كانت من الروعة اني ما انزلهاش حتي لو كنت نزلتي نبذة عنه رضوان الله عليه كنت هانزل دي برضه و اكيد انت شايفة هي اد ايه بتبين لنا كيف كانوا هؤلاء الرجال رضوان الله عليه

كتير باسال نفسي و انا قاعد ادور في كتب السير و التراجم حتي اقوم باعداد الحلقة يا تري احنا ممكن نعمل ايه عشان نوصل لظافر واحد من هؤلاء الاجلاء 

اللهم احشرنا مع صحابة رسول الله 
اللهم احشرنا مع صحابة رسول الله
اللهم احشرنا مع صحابة رسول الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الخامسة
هي قصة رحمة الله الواسعة حين تفتح أبوابها .... اللاجئ ألقى نفسه بين يدي الله بعد أن أضناه طول اللغوب..!!
تصوّروا بعد عشرين عاما قضاها الصحابي الجليل في عداوة موصولة للاسلام..!!
عشرون عاما منذ بعث النبي عليه السلام, حتى اقترب يوم الفتح العظيم, هو  يشدّ أزر قريش وحلفائها, ويهجو الرسول بشعره, ولا يكاد يتخلف عن حشد تحشده قريش لقتال..!!
و كان له ثلاثة اخوة سبقوه للاسلام
و هو ابن عم رسول الله !! ... بل هو اخو رسولنا الكريم في الرضاعة\
وذات يوم نادته الأقدار لمصيره السعيد, فنادى ولده, وقال لأهله: انا مسافران..
و عندما سالوه الى أين ؟
قال : الى رسول الله لنسلم معه لله رب العالمين..
ومضى يقطع الأرض بفرسه ويطويها طيّ التائبين..
وعند الأبواء أبصر مقدمة جيش لجب. وأدرك أنه الرسول قاصدا مكة لفتحها.
وفكّر ماذا يصنع..؟
ان الرسول قد أهدر دمه من طول ما حمل سيفه ولسانه ضد الاسلام, مقاتلا وهاجيا..
فاذا رآه أحد من الجيش, فسيسارع الى القصاص منه..
وان عليه أن يحتال للأمر حتى يلقي نفسه بين يدي رسول الله أولا, وقبل أن تقع عليه عين أحد من المسلمين..
وتنكّر الصحابي الجليل حتى أخفى معالمه, وأخذ بيد ابنه  , وسار مشيا على الأقدام شوطا طويلا, حتى أبصر رسول الله قادما في كوكبة من أصحابه, فتنحّى حتى نزل الركب.. 
وفجأة ألقى بنفسه أمام رسول الله مزيحا قناعه فعرفه الرسول, وحو ل وجهه عنه, فأتاه الصحابي الجليل  من الناحية أخرى, فأعرض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وصاح الصحابي الجليل و ولده:
" نشهد أن لا اله الا الله
ونشهد أن محمدا رسول الله".
واقترب من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قائلا:
" لا تثريب يا رسول الله"..
وأجابه الرسول:
" لا تثريب.
ثم أسلمه الى علي بن أبي طالب وقال له:
" علم ابن عمّك الوضوء والسنة ورح به اليّ"..
وذهب به علي ثم رجع فقال له الرسول:
" ناد في الناس أن رسول الله قد رضي عن .......... فارضوا عنه"..
لحظة زمن, يقول الله لها: كوني مباركة, فتطوي آمادا وأبعادا من الشقوة والضلال, وتفتح أبواب رحمة ما لها حدود..!!

انك لا تهدي من احببت و لكن الله يهدي من يشاء
اللهم اهدنا الي سراطك المستقيم

من هو الصحابي الجليل ؟*

----------


## قلب مصر

ربنا يكرمك يارب يا أستاذ معتز على هذه السيرة العطرة التي تعطر بها نفوسنا
ما شاء الله سيرة هؤلاء العظام تمنح الإنسان الأمان والثقة 
وتزيد النور في قلب المؤمن
ربنا يبارك لنا في حضرتك على مجهودك الكبير
وفعلا
انك لا تهدي من احببت و لكن الله يهدي من يشاء

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لسه 41 دقيقه

إياك ألاقى حد جاوب قبلى

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ربنا يكرمك يارب يا أستاذ معتز على هذه السيرة العطرة التي تعطر بها نفوسنا
> ما شاء الله سيرة هؤلاء العظام تمنح الإنسان الأمان والثقة 
> وتزيد النور في قلب المؤمن
> ربنا يبارك لنا في حضرتك على مجهودك الكبير
> وفعلا
> انك لا تهدي من احببت و لكن الله يهدي من يشاء


*و بارك فيك اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر
نعم قصص هؤلاء العظام تدفعنا للتامل و تصل بنا في النهاية لنتيجة ان هؤلاء كانوا يعيشون في المدينة الفاضلة " يوتوبيا " التي اخلاقها القران و عمادها سنة رسول الله صلي الله عليه و سلم
كثيرا ما نتحدث عن المدينة الفاضلة و صفات من عاشوا فيها و ها نحن نتابع معا نماذج من هؤلاء
دام لنا مرورك الطيب الكريم*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> لسه 41 دقيقه
> 
> إياك ألاقى حد جاوب قبلى


*ايمان .......
المنتدي كله مليان غيطان درة
البدي في غيط من دول و استخبي و معاك البندجة ...
و اول ماتيجي الساعة حداشر
اضربي في الملين و حطي الاجابة

علي الله تنفع معاك الطريقة دي*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

شكرا أستاذ معتز على الخطه

وبنفذها أهوووووو

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هو أبو سفيان بن الحارث

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الصحابي الجليل هو أبو سفيان بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب رضي الله عنه..
*

----------


## قلب مصر

الصحابي الجليل أبو سفيان بن الحارث
رضوان الله عليه

----------


## drmustafa

أبو سفيان بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

طخ طخ طخ


الحل


الصحابي الجليل أبو سفيان بن الحارث

----------


## القواس

*الصحابي الجليل

أبو سفيان بن الحارث* 

*يا رب يا رب
يا رب*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مسدود مسدود مسدووووووود

----------


## قلب مصر

التليفون وسنينه والرغي وسنينه
ضيع مني ييجي 15 عشرين ثانية  :: 
معلش يا إيمان مش عارفة اقولك ايه 
الطخ طخ  جت في التليفون

----------


## شعاع من نور

[frame="13 80"]
*

أبو سفيان بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب
من الظلمات...إلى النور.


انه أبو سفيان آخر، غير أبو سفيان بن حرب..

وان قصته، هي قصة الهدى بعد الضلال.. والحب بعد الكراهية..

والسعادة بعد الشقوة..

هي قصة رحمة الله الواسعة حين تفتح أبوابها اللاجئ ألقى نفسه بين يدي الله بعد أن أضناه طول اللغوب..!!

تصوّروا بعد عشرين عاما قضاها ابن الحارث في عداوة موصولة للاسلام..!!

عشرون عاما منذ بعث النبي عليه السلام، حتى اقترب يوم الفتح العظيم، وأبو سفيان بن الحارث يشدّ أزر قريش وحلفائها، ويهجو الرسول بشعره، ولا يكاد يتخلف عن حشد تحشده قريش لقتال..!!

وكان اخوته الثلاثة: نوفل، وربيعة، وعبدالله قد سبقوه الى الاسلام.. 
وأبو سفيان هذا، ابن عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، اذ هو ابن الحارث بن عبدالمطلب..

ثم هو أخو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الرضاعة، اذ أرضعته حليمة السعدية مرضعة الرسول بضعة أيام..

وذات يوم نادته الأقدار لمصيره السعيد، فنادى ولده جعفرا، وقال لأهله: انا مسافران..

الى أين يا بن الحارث..

الى رسول الله لنسلم معه لله رب العالمين..

ومضى يقطع الأرض بفرسه ويطويها طيّ التائبين..

وعند الأبواء أبصر مقدمة جيش لجب. وأدرك أنه الرسول قاصدا مكة لفتحها.

وفكّر ماذا يصنع..؟

ان الرسول قد أهدر دمه من طول ما حمل سيفه ولسانه ضد الاسلام، مقاتلا وهاجيا..

فاذا رآه أحد من الجيش، فسيسارع الى القصاص منه..

وان عليه أن يحتال للأمر حتى يلقي نفسه بين يدي رسول الله أولا، وقبل أن تقع عليه عين أحد من المسلمين..

وتنكّر أبو سفيان بن الحارث حتى أخفى معالمه، وأخذ بيد ابنه جعفر، وسار مشيا على الأقدام شوطا طويلا، حتى أبصر رسول الله قادما في كوكبة من أصحابه، فتنحّى حتى نزل الركب.. 

وفجأة ألقى بنفسه أمام رسول الله مزيحا قناعه فعرفه الرسول، وحو ل وجهه عنه، فأتاه أبو سفيان من الناحية أخرى، فأعرض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

وصاح أبو سفيان وولده جعفر:

" نشهد أن لا اله الا الله

ونشهد أن محمدا رسول الله".

واقترب من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قائلا:

" لا تثريب يا رسول الله"..

وأجابه الرسول:

" لا تثريب يا أبا سفيان.

ثم أسلمه الى علي بن أبي طالب وقال له:

" علم ابن عمّك الوضوء والسنة ورح به اليّ"..

وذهب به علي ثم رجع فقال له الرسول:

" ناد في الناس أن رسول الله قد رضي عن أبي سفيان فارضوا عنه"..

لحظة زمن، يقول الله لها: كوني مباركة، فتطوي آمادا وأبعادا من الشقوة والضلال، وتفتح أبواب رحمة ما لها حدود..!!

لقد كاد أبو سفيان يسلم، بعد أن رأى في بدر وهو يقاتل مع قريش ما حيّر لبّه..

ففي تلك الغزوة تخلّف أبو لهب وأرسل مكانه العاص بن هشام..

وانتظر أبو لهب أخبار المعركة بفارغ الصبر وبدأت الأنباء تأتي حاملة هزيمة قريش المنكرة..

وذات يوم، أبو لهب مع نفر من القرشيين يحلسون عند زمزم، اذ أبصروا فارسا مقبلا فلما دنا منهم اذا هو: أبو سفيان بن الحارث.. ولم يمهله أبو لهب، فناداه:" هلمّ اليّ يا بن أخي. فعندك لعمري الخبر.. حدثنا كيف كان أمر الناس"؟؟

قال أبو سفيان بن الحارث:

" والله ما هو إلا أن لقينا القوم حتى منحناهم أكتافنا، يقتلوننا كيف شاءوا، ويأسروننا كيف شاءوا..

وأيم الله ما لمت قريشا.. فلقد لقينا رجالا بيضا على خيل بلق، بين السماء والأرض، ما يشبهها شيء، ولا يقف أمامها شيء"..!!

وأبو سفيان يريد بهذا أن الملائكة كانت تقاتل مع الرسول والمسلمين..

فما باله لم يسلم يومئذ وقد رأى ما رأى..؟؟

ان الشك طريق اليقين، وبقدر ما كانت شكوك أبي الحارث عنيدة وقوية، فان يقينه يوم يجيء سيكون صلبا قويا..

ولقد جاء يوم يقينه وهداه.. وأسلم لله رب العالمين..




**




ومن أولى لحظات اسلامه، راح يسابق الزمان عابدا، ومجاهدا، ليمحو آثار ما ضيه، وليعوّض خسائره فيه..

خرج مع الرسول فيما تلا فتح مكة من غزوات..

ويوم حنين، حيث نصب المشركون للمسلمين كمينا خطيرا، وانقضوا عليهم فجأة من حيث لا يحتسبون انقضاضا وبيلا أطار صواب الجيش المسلم، فولّى أكثر أجناده الأدبار وثبت الرسول مكانه ينادي:

" اليّ أيها الناس..

أنا النبي لا كذب..

انا ابن عبدالمطلب.."

في تلك اللحظة الرهيبة، كانت هناك قلة لم تذهب بصوابها المفاجأة

وكان منهم أبو سفيان بن الحارث وولده جعفر..

ولقد كانأبو سفيان يأخذ بلجام فرس الرسول، وحين رأى ما رأى أدرك أن فرصته التي بحث عنها قد أهلت.. تلك أن يقضي نحبه شهيدا في سبيل الله، وبين يدي الرسول..

وراح يتشبث بمقود الفرس بيسراه، ويرسل السيف في نحور المشركين بيمناه.

وعاد المسلمون الى مكان المعركة حتى انتهت، وتملاه الرسول ثم قال:

" أخي أبو سفيان بن الحارث..؟؟"

ما كاد أبو سفيان يسمع قو الرسول " أخي"..

حتى طار فؤاده من الفرح والشرف. فأكبّ على قدمي الرسول يقبلهما، ويغسلهما بدموعه.

وتحرّكت شاعريته فراح يغبط نفسه على ما أنعم الله عليه من شجاعة وتوفيق:

لقد علمت أفناء كعب وعامر غداة حنين حين عمّ التضعضع

بأني أخو الهيجاء، أركب حدّها أمام رسول الله لا أتتعتع

رجاء ثواب اللهوالله راحم اليه تعالى كل أمر سيرجع




**




وأقبل لأبو سفيان بن الحارث على العبادة اقبلال عظيما، وبعد رحيل الرسول عن الدنيا، تعلقت روحه بالموت ليلحق برسول الله في الدار الآخرة، وعاش ما عاش والموت أمنية حياته..

وذات يوم شاهده الناس في البقيع يحفر لحدا، ويسويّه ويهيّئه.. فلما أبدوا دهشتهم مما يصنع قال لهم:

" اني أعدّ قبري"..

وبعد ثلاثة أيام لا غير، كان راقدا في بيته، وأهله من حوله يبكون..

وفتح عينيه عليهم في طمأنينة سابغة وقال لهم:

" لا تبكوا عليّ، فاني لم أتنظف بخطيئة منذ أسلمت"..!!

وقبل أن يحني رأسه على صدره، لوّح به الى أعلى، ملقيا على الدنيا تحيّة الوداع..!!


* [/frame]

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> التليفون وسنينه والرغي وسنينه
> ضيع مني ييجي 15 عشرين ثانية 
> معلش يا إيمان مش عارفة اقولك ايه 
> الطخ طخ  جت في التليفون




أنا هالاقيها من هنا ولا من المسابقه العلميه

كلكوا عليا ولا إيه؟؟؟   ::(: 

المهم التليفون كويس؟

----------


## القواس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> هو أبو سفيان بن الحارث





> *
> الصحابي الجليل هو أبو سفيان بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب رضي الله عنه..
> *





> الصحابي الجليل أبو سفيان بن الحارث
> رضوان الله عليه





> أبو سفيان بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب





> طخ طخ طخ
> 
> 
> الحل
> 
> 
> الصحابي الجليل أبو سفيان بن الحارث



*عندي سؤالين
هو الدره عندكم كام فدان عشان كل دول يستخبوا فيه
و ازاي الحكومه سيباكوم و معاكوم السلاح ده
و الدره أبيض ولا أصفر (فشار )

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> مسدود مسدود مسدووووووود


*بصي انا وضعت الخطة صح بس للاسف انت نفذتي غلط
انت ضربتي النار قبل ما تحطي الاجابة 
كان لازم تحطي الاجابة الاول و بعدين تضرب النهار عشان اللي بعدك يتخض*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> التليفون وسنينه والرغي وسنينه
> ضيع مني ييجي 15 عشرين ثانية 
> معلش يا إيمان مش عارفة اقولك ايه 
> الطخ طخ  جت في التليفون


*هي لعبة الكراسي الموسيقية بين حضرتك و ام احمد و شعاع من نور
الاول النهاردة يبقي التاني او التالت بكره و هكذا
بصراحة .......... 
انا حاسس ان ايمان هتجيب بندجة بجد و تخلص علينا كلنا ربنا يستر
و غالبا دكتور محمد هيجيب لنا هدايا علب شيكولاتة محشية سم فران
ربنا يستر بقي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الف شكر ليك يا سلرة علي النبذة الرائعة دي و هي عن الصحابي الجليل 
ابو سفيان بن الحارث
جزيت عنا كل خير
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *عندي سؤالين
> هو الدره عندكم كام فدان عشان كل دول يستخبوا فيه
> و ازاي الحكومه سيباكوم و معاكوم السلاح ده
> و الدره أبيض ولا أصفر (فشار )
> 
> *


*بص يا دكتور محمد 
المنتدي فيه حوالي 200 فدان مزروعين درة
قاعة التاريخ لوحدها فيها 150 فدان من المتين
يعني اللي هيستخبي و لا الجن الازرق هيعرف يجيبه
و السلاح مالي الدنيا فما تقلقش يعني 
و بصراحة الدرة اللي بنزرعها في المنتدي هي الدرة العويجة بتاعة الحمام

بس يا عم هنيالك من النهاردة انت كسبت نقطة 
يعني يا بختك
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *بصي انا وضعت الخطة صح بس للاسف انت نفذتي غلط
> انت ضربتي النار قبل ما تحطي الاجابة 
> كان لازم تحطي الاجابة الاول و بعدين تضرب النهار عشان اللي بعدك يتخض*





> *هي لعبة الكراسي الموسيقية بين حضرتك و ام احمد و شعاع من نور
> الاول النهاردة يبقي التاني او التالت بكره و هكذا
> بصراحة .......... 
> انا حاسس ان ايمان هتجيب بندجة بجد و تخلص علينا كلنا ربنا يستر
> و غالبا دكتور محمد هيجيب لنا هدايا علب شيكولاتة محشية سم فران
> ربنا يستر بقي*



قليل البخت  ::sorry:: 

هاعمل إيه؟؟؟؟

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

طب أنا ولحقتلى 3 نقط

غيرى مش طايلين نقطه واحده   :Bye2:

----------


## قلب مصر

يا خوفي يا بدران من إيمان ودكتور القواس
أنا عايزة أروح سليمة من المنتدى

يا أستاذ معتز حضرتك راحت عليك نومة في الموضوع هنا
وسلاطين الزبادي صاحيين في القاعة اللي جارك  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> يا خوفي يا بدران من إيمان ودكتور القواس
> أنا عايزة أروح سليمة من المنتدى
> 
> يا أستاذ معتز حضرتك راحت عليك نومة في الموضوع هنا
> وسلاطين الزبادي صاحيين في القاعة اللي جارك


*ما انا فاتح تاج تاني في المسابقة و كل ثانية باعمل رفريش 
بس السيرفر الغلس ضيع علي المركز الاول و خدته ناريمان
انا عرفت دلوقتي ايمان و دكتور محمد عاملين كده ليه
ربنا يكون في عونهم*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة الحلقة الرابعة

الفائز الاول

اخت ضابط شرطة

5 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثاني

شعاع من نور

3 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثالث

قلب مصر

نقطتان

*****
الفائز الربع

القواس

ام احمد

نقطة واحدة
*

----------


## القواس

> *بص يا دكتور محمد 
> المنتدي فيه حوالي 200 فدان مزروعين درة
> قاعة التاريخ لوحدها فيها 150 فدان من المتين
> يعني اللي هيستخبي و لا الجن الازرق هيعرف يجيبه
> و السلاح مالي الدنيا فما تقلقش يعني 
> و بصراحة الدرة اللي بنزرعها في المنتدي هي الدرة العويجة بتاعة الحمام
> 
> بس يا عم هنيالك من النهاردة انت كسبت نقطة 
> يعني يا بختك
> *


*
و أنا الي كنت حكتب
تعاطفك لوحده مش كفايه
أتبرع و لو بنقطه
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النتيجة بعد اليوم الرابع


شعاع من نور  11 نقاط

*****

ام احمد 11 نقاط

*****

قلب مصر  10 نقاط 

*****

اخت ضابط شرطة  4 نقاط

دكتور مصطفي  1 نقاط

القواس  1 نقاط

الف مبروك و عقبال الباقيين*

----------


## oo7

يا خبر ابيض
اغيب كام يوم عن المنتدى ارجع الاقى الحرب قامت
مبروك عليك النقطة يا دكتور محمد
عقبال مايكبر كده ويكون قسم بحاله
انا متابع معاكم بس من بعيد

----------


## ابن طيبة

> يا خبر ابيض
> اغيب كام يوم عن المنتدى ارجع الاقى الحرب قامت
> مبروك عليك النقطة يا دكتور محمد
> عقبال مايكبر كده ويكون قسم بحاله
> انا متابع معاكم بس من بعيد


*طيب ليه من بعيد يا مصطفي
انت خايف يصيبك عيار طايش و لا ايه
لا احنا عايزن مشاركتك الفعلية معانا*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة السادسة

هو من الانصار
مات يوم أُحُد
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما لحمه القتال يوم أحد، وخلص إليه ودنا منه الأعداء، ذب عنه المصعب بن عمير حتى قتل، وأبو دجانة سماك بن خرشة حتى كثرت فيه الجراح وأصيب وجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتلمث رباعيته وكلمت شفته وأصيبت وجنته، وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد ظاهر يومئذ بين درعين فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " من رجل يبيع لنا نفسه؟ فوثب إليه فتية من الأنصار خمسة منهم الصحابي الجليل فقاتلوا حتى كان آخرهم الصحابي الجليل فقاتل حتى أثبت، ثم ثاب إليه ناس من المسلمين فقاتلوا عنه حتى أجهضوا عنه العدو، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للصحابي الجليل : " ادن مني " - وقد أثبتته الجراحة، فوسده رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قدمه حتى مات عليها.

من هو الصحاب الجليل ؟*

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل ابن طيبة

مسابقة جميلة جدا وباحلها
لكن للاسف عند ميعاد وضع الحل باجد نفسى
بالاخر لان النت بيكون بطيئ او اى ظرف اخر
هههههههههههههههههه
لكن هذا لا يمنع انها مسابقة رائعة
وروح التنافس بها طيبة 
بارك الله عملك وسدد خطاك

مع تحيتــــــــــى*

----------


## هــــــــانــا

مسابقة جميلة 

  مع تحياتي 

*هانا انا اسف جدا اضطررت لمسح الاجابة من مداخلتك لان ميعاد طرح الاجابة هو من الساعة 11 مساءا و حتي حداشر و خمس دقائق
اعتذر لك بشدة
و ننتظرك معنا الساعة حداشر بالظبط
دمت بكل خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *أخى الفاضل ابن طيبة
> 
> مسابقة جميلة جدا وباحلها
> لكن للاسف عند ميعاد وضع الحل باجد نفسى
> بالاخر لان النت بيكون بطيئ او اى ظرف اخر
> هههههههههههههههههه
> لكن هذا لا يمنع انها مسابقة رائعة
> وروح التنافس بها طيبة 
> بارك الله عملك وسدد خطاك
> ...


*اهلا بك اختنا الفاضلة قيثارة
سعيد جدا بتواجدك الجميل بيننا
و يا ستي احنا مستنينك من الساعة حداشر لحداشر و خمسة و اي حد هيحط اجابة في الخمس دقايق دول هيكسب معانا باذن الله
يبقي هنستناك باذن الله
تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> مسابقة جميلة 
> الصحابي هو زياد بن السكن  وقيل أن إسمه عمارة بن زياد  رضي الله عنه 
>   مع تحياتي



التوقيت الان حسب ساعة هونولولو  11.00 مساء

وتستحقى الدرجة كاملة 

محدثكم اسكندرانى من طائرته الجامبو فى جولته التفقدية اليومية حول العالم

----------


## ابن طيبة

> التوقيت الان حسب ساعة هونولولو  11.00 مساء
> 
> وتستحقى الدرجة كاملة 
> 
> محدثكم اسكندرانى من طائرته الجامبو فى جولته التفقدية اليومية حول العالم


*لا يا استاذ اسكندراني ما ينفعش توقيت هونولولو 
لازم توقيت ابناء مصر اللي بيبقي موجود في اسفل الصفحة

و طيلرة جامبو كمان
ربنا يوعدنا بطيارة شراعية بس

منور القاعة يا باشا*

----------


## القواس

*أولا 
الدخول متخفي متلتم

ثانيا
استعمال السلاح الجديد المستورد خصيصا


المدي القاتل 2000 متر
المدى المؤثر 3400 متر
قذائف يورانيوم اختراق حتى 3.5 بوصه صلب
عيار 52
تحياتي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *أولا 
> الدخول متخفي متلتم
> 
> ثانيا
> استعمال السلاح الجديد المستورد خصيصا
> 
> 
> المدي القاتل 2000 متر
> المدى المؤثر 3400 متر
> ...



*اوبس
ليه كده يا دكتور محمد طب انا ذنبي ايه
ده انت كده هتوقف حال المسابقة و ما حدش هيجاوب و باين انا مش هاحط اسئلة تاني
المدفع شكلة مخيف جدا بصراحة
مبروك عليك المركز الاول النهارده يا عم
بس خلي المدفع بعيد*

----------


## قلب مصر

> التوقيت الان حسب ساعة هونولولو  11.00 مساء
> 
> وتستحقى الدرجة كاملة 
> 
> محدثكم اسكندرانى من طائرته الجامبو فى جولته التفقدية اليومية حول العالم


أنا مش طماعة ... ومش حبص على الطيارة الجامبو ولا على الطيارة الشراعية بتاعة الأستاذ معتز

لو ممكن طيارة ورق بدوبارة وأطيرها من فوق سطوح المنتدى أبقى ايه ...... في غاية السعادة والشكر والامتنان ... 


 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *أولا 
> الدخول متخفي متلتم
> 
> ثانيا
> استعمال السلاح الجديد المستورد خصيصا
> 
> 
> المدي القاتل 2000 متر
> المدى المؤثر 3400 متر
> ...


طب أنا واقفة على بُعد 5410 متر  :O O: 
تفتكر حيصيني حاجة ولا حنجى منها إن شاء الله
ربنا يستر وميهبش عليا شوية غبار نووي ينحكش المشاركات قدامي ومشوفش التوقيت الذري للمنتدى

أستاذ معتز أنا بحملك المسئولية كاملة لو حصلنا حاجة النهاردة  ::eek::

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

زياد بن السكن بن رافع بن امرىء القيس بن زيد بن عبد الأشهل الأشهلي الأنصاري

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الصحابي الجليل زياد بن السكن الأشهلي 


 :Gun2:   :Gun2:   :Gun2:   :Gun2:   :Gun2:  



يارب

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الصحابي الجليل هو زياد بن السكن رضي الله عنه...
*

----------


## قلب مصر

الصحابي الجليل 
زياد بن السكن
رضوان الله عليه

----------


## القواس

*السلاح المره دي ميقوليش
طخ طخ
بيقول 
بوم بوم

متخفوش
الصحابي الجليل
زياد بن السكن
و أهه لو فوزت أخري نقطه*

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

زياد بن السكن بن رافع بن امرىء القيس بن زيد بن عبد الأشهل الأشهلي الأنصاري

----------


## شعاع من نور

*


هو أنا المركز التاني ورايا ورايا..
*

----------


## قلب مصر

شوفتوا آخرة الغبار الذري 
ماشي ماشي ماشي 


 :: 
يرضيك كدة يا أستاذ معتز

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
إيماااااااااااان كفااااااااااارة 

عقبالك يا دكتور محمد..أول الغيث إيمان 


*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بصله 

بصله ياجدعاااان

حد يلحقنى أغمى علياااااااااااااا

----------


## ابن طيبة

*هو الظاهر المدفع بتاع دكتور محمد قلب الدنيا النهارده
ام احمد بسم الله ما شاء الله
اول مرة تخرج عن الساعة 11 النهاردة اعتمدت الاجابة للاسف قبل ثواني من الساعة حداشر
تتعوض باذن الله
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أحمدك يارب



الخطه نجحت يا أستاذ معتز

جاوبت وبعدين طخ طخ

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *
> 
> 
> هو أنا المركز التاني ورايا ورايا..
> *


*يا سارة ما انت اعلي نقط هنا اهو
و في المسابقة العلمية
انت بتبعدي العين عنك و لا ايه
الف مبروك المركز التاني و التلت نقاط*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> شوفتوا آخرة الغبار الذري 
> ماشي ماشي ماشي 
> 
> 
> 
> يرضيك كدة يا أستاذ معتز


*هو الظاهر اختنا الفاضلة ام يوسف
دكتور محمد ضرب المدفع قبل الميعاد فحجب الرؤية عن الكل و عنه هو شخصيا فجه ترتيبه الرابع 
تتعوض باذن الله المرة الجاية
مبروك النقطتين
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

[frame="13 80"]
*

زياد بن السكن

هو زياد بن السكن بن رافع بن امرئ القيس بن زيد بن عبد الأشهل الأنصاري الأوسي الأشهلي، يجتمع هو وسعد بن معاذ في امرئ القيس، قتل يوم أحد شهيداً‏.‏ 

 أخبرنا أبو القاسم يحيى بن سعد بن يحيى بن أسعد بن بوش الأزجي إذناً، أخبرنا أبو غالب بن البنا، اخبرنا أبو الحسين محمد بن احمد بن محمد بن الأبنوسي، أخبرنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن محمد بن الفتح الجلي المصيصي، أخبرنا أبو يوسف محمد بن سفيان بن موسى الصفار المصيصي، أخبرنا أبو عثمان سعيد بن رحمة بن نعيم الأصبحي، قال‏:‏ سمعت ابن المبارك، عن محمد بن إسحاق، عن الحصين بن عبد الرحمن بن عمرو بن سعد بن معاذ، عن محمود بن عمرو بن يزيد بن السكن ‏:‏ أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما ألحمه القتال يوم أحد وخلص إليه ودنا منه الأعداء، ذب عنه مصعب بن عمير حتى قتل وأبو دجانة سماك بن خرشة، حتى كثرت فيه الجراح وأصيب وجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وثلمت رباعيته، وكلمت شفته، وأصيبت وجنته، وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد ظاهر بين درعين...
 فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏"‏من يبيع لنا نفسه‏"‏‏؟‏ فوثب فئة من الأنصار خمسة، منهم‏:‏ زياد بن السكن، فقاتلوا، حتى كان آخرهم زياد بن السكن، فقاتل حتى أثبت، ثم ثاب إليه ناس من المسلمين فقاتلوا عنه حتى أجهضوا عنه العدو، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لزياد بن السكن‏:‏ ‏"‏ادن مني‏"‏‏.‏ وقد أثبتته الجراحة، فوسده رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قدمه حتى مات عليها‏.‏ 

ورواه الطبري، عن محمد بن حميد، عن سلمة، عن ابن إسحاق، عن الحصين بن عبد الرحمن، عن محمود بن عمرو بن يزيد بن السكن، قال‏:‏ فقام زياد بن السكن في نفر خمسة من الأنصار، وبعض الناس يقول‏:‏ إنما هو عمارة بن زياد بن السكن على ما نذكره إن شاء الله تعالى‏.‏ 

وأخبرنا أبو جعفر عبيد الله بن أحمد بإسناده عن يونس بن بكير، عن ابن إسحاق، عن الحصين، عن محمود فقال‏:‏ زياد بن السكن‏.‏ 

أخرجه الثلاثة‏.‏
*
[/frame]
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بصله 
> 
> بصله ياجدعاااان
> 
> حد يلحقنى أغمى علياااااااااااااا


*بصراحة 
من حقك ما تصدقيش نفسك و يغمن عليك مع تواج
قلب مصر و ام احمد و شعاع من نور
اللي حصل النهارده ده هيتكتب بحروف من دهب في دفنر عجائب المنتدي
مبروك المركز الاول يا ايمان النهاردة
بس ادعي للدكتور محمد*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الف شكر علي النبذة المختصرة يا سارة*

----------


## قلب مصر

مبروك يا إيمي ....
دعيتيها ونولتيها
انتى يا بنتى من أولياء الله الصالحين ...  :: 
قوليلي بقى على سر الطاخ طاخ وأنا مش حقول لحد نوهائي
بس أحل عن المركز الثالث اللي مكلبش في رقبتي ومش عايز يتزحزح

مبروك يا إيمان بس متفرحيش كتير  :f2: 
بكرة نلبد في الدرة احنا كمان ونداري على زلعتنا بأيد ورجل زي قاعة رجال الأغمال  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الله يبارك فيكو يا جماعه 

أخجلتم تواضعى

أما عن سر الطاخ طاخ  يا "قلب مصر"

بصى يا ستى " تجاوبى وبعدين تطخى " وبكده الكل يخاف وأجاوب أنا الأول هههههههههه

دى خطه أستاذ معتز

ههههههههههههههههههه


وعقبالك يا دكتور "القواس"

حاسه بيك إحساس مؤلم

صعب

خنقه

كبت

دموع

برشام

ضياع


ربنا معاك وتخرج من الأزمه دي على خير

----------


## شعاع من نور

*




			
				يا سارة ما انت اعلي نقط هنا اهو
و في المسابقة العلمية
انت بتبعدي العين عنك و لا ايه
			
		

ايه ده ايه ده..النهاردة الخميس يعني 

و بعدين مفيش حاجة بعيدة عن ربنا..مش إيمان خدت الأول النهاردة؟؟..يبقى أكيد هاخده في يوم من الأيام 
*

----------


## القواس

> *هو الظاهر اختنا الفاضلة ام يوسف
> دكتور محمد ضرب المدفع قبل الميعاد فحجب الرؤية عن الكل و عنه هو شخصيا فجه ترتيبه الرابع 
> تتعوض باذن الله المرة الجاية
> مبروك النقطتين
> *


*لا يا أستاذ معتز
أنا كنت واقف قدام المدفع و يظهر أحمد و محمود لعبوا في الزناد
مش برده أنت عامل هدايا للتمثيل المشرف
لو مفيش يبقى أنت مش مصري
ده احنا عايشين للتمثيل المشرف*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة الحلقة الرابعة

الفائز الاول

اخت ضابط شرطة

5 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثاني

شعاع من نور

3 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثالث

قلب مصر

نقطتان

*****
الفائز الربع

القواس

ام احمد

نقطة واحدة
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النتيجة بعد اليوم السادس


شعاع من نور  14 نقاط

*****

ام احمد 12نقاط

*****

قلب مصر  12 نقاط 

*****

اخت ضابط شرطة  9 نقاط

القواس  2نقاط

دكتور مصطفي  1 نقاط

الف مبروك و عقبال الباقيين*

----------


## القواس

> الله يبارك فيكو يا جماعه 
> 
> أخجلتم تواضعى
> 
> أما عن سر الطاخ طاخ  يا "قلب مصر"
> 
> بصى يا ستى " تجاوبى وبعدين تطخى " وبكده الكل يخاف وأجاوب أنا الأول هههههههههه
> 
> دى خطه أستاذ معتز
> ...



*مبروك ايمان و يلا نقي هديتك





*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

شكراااا يا دكتور

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة السابعة

يقول الصحابي الجليل " كان الناس يسألون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الخير, وكنت أسأله عن الشر مخافة أن يدركني..
  لقد عاش الصحابي الجليل مفتوح البصر والبصيرة على مآتي الفتن, مسالك الشرور ليتقيها, وليحذر الناس منها. ولقد أفاء عليه هذا بصرا بالدنيا, وخبرة بالانس, ومعرفة بالزمن.. وكان يدير المسائل في فكره وعقله بأسلوب فيلسوف, وحصافة حكيم...
ويقول رضي الله عنه:
" ان اله تعالى بعث محدا صلى الله عليه وسلم, فدعا الانس من الضلالة الى الهدى, ومن الكفر الى الايمان, فاستجاب له من استجاب, فاحيا بالحق من كان ميتا...
ومات بالباطل من كان حيا..
ثم ذهبت النبوة وجاءت الخلافة على مناهجها..
ثم يكون ملكا عضوضا..!!
فمن الانس من ينكر بقلبه, ويده ولسانه.. أولئك استجابوا للحق..
ومنهم من ينكر بقلبه ولسانه, كافا يده, فهذا ترك شعبة من الحق..
ومنهم من ينكر بقلبه, كافا يده ولسانه, فهذا ترك شعبتين من الحق..
ومنهم من لا ينكر بقلبه ولا بيده ولا بلسانه, فذلك ميّت الأحياء"...!
  هذا هو الصحابي الجليل عدو النفاق, صديق الوضوح..
ورجل من هذا الطراز, لا يكون ايمانه الا وثيقا.. ولا يكون ولاؤه الا عميقا.. وكذلكم كان رجلنا في ايمانه وولائه..
لقد رأى أباه المسلم يصرع يوم أحد..وبأيد مسلمة, قتلته خطأ وهي تحسبه واحدا من المشركين..!!
وكان رجلنا يتلفت مصادفة, فرأى السيوف تنوشه, فصاح في ضاربيه: أبي... أبي.. انه أبي..!!
لكن القضاء كان قد حم..
وحين عرف المسلمون, تولاهم الحزن والوجوم.. لكنه نظر اليهم نظرة اشفاق ومغفرة, وقال:
" يغفر الله لكم, وهو أرحم الراحمين"..
ثم انطلق بسيفه صوب المعركة المشبوبة يبلي فيها بلاءه, ويؤدي واجبه..
وتنتهي المعركة, ويبلغ الخبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيأمر بالدية عن والد الصحابي الجليل رضي الله عنه, ويتصدّق بها على المسلمين, فيزداد الرسول حبا له وتقديرا...



  وذات يوم من أيام العام الهجري السادس والثلاثين..دعي للقاء الله.. واذ هو يتهيأ للرحلة الأخيرة دخل عليه بعض أصحابه, فسألهم:
أجئتم معكم بأكفان..؟؟
قالوا: نعم..
قال: أرونيها..
فلما رآها, وجدها جديدة فارهة..
فارتسمت على شفتيه آخر بسماته الساخرة, وقال لهم:
" ما هذا لي بكفن.. انما يكفيني لفافتان بيضاوان ليس معهما قميص..
فاني لن أترك في القبر الا قليلا, حتى أبدّل خيرا منهما... أو شرّ منهما"..!!
وتمتم بكلمات, ألقى الجالسون أسماعهم فسمعوها:
" مرحبا بالموت..
حبيب جاء على شوق..
لا أفلح من ندم"..
وصعدت الى الله روح من أعظم أرواح البشر, ومن أكثرها تقى, وتآلقا, واخباتا...


 من هو الصحابي الجليل*

----------


## قلب مصر

أنا عايزة أقولكم أني من امبارح مش قادرة ابطل تفكير في الصحابي الجليل زياد بن السكن بطل حلقة امبارح
الحقيقة قصة وفاته واجعة قلبي قوي
وبتحسسني بالندم أني مكونتش في هذا العصر 
عصر الأولين السباقين للفوز بالإسلام وبالشهادة 
يا الله على لحظات وفاته وهو متوسد قدم النبي
في أجمل من كدة موتة يا سبحان الله ولا إله إلا الله
النبي بذات نفسه الطاهرة العفيفة عرف أن صاحبه اللي زاد عنه الموت بيموت
اخده على رجله ومسح على جبينه لحد ما مات ... الله على اللحظات الصعبة الجميلة 

صدقوني مش قادرة من امبارح أمسح الصورة دي من رأسي
كأني شايفاها قدامي 
يارب ارحمنا برحمتك يارب ونور قلوبنا زي ما نورت قلوب أصحاب النبي
واهدينا وبارك لنا وارزقنا صحبة نبيك وأصحابه يارب 
اعذروني مقدرتش أبدأ الحلقة الجديدة غير لما اكتب اللي حسيتيه من حلقة امبارح
رمضان كريم
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أنا عايزة أقولكم أني من امبارح مش قادرة ابطل تفكير في الصحابي الجليل زياد بن السكن بطل حلقة امبارح
> الحقيقة قصة وفاته واجعة قلبي قوي
> وبتحسسني بالندم أني مكونتش في هذا العصر 
> عصر الأولين السباقين للفوز بالإسلام وبالشهادة 
> يا الله على لحظات وفاته وهو متوسد قدم النبي
> في أجمل من كدة موتة يا سبحان الله ولا إله إلا الله
> النبي بذات نفسه الطاهرة العفيفة عرف أن صاحبه اللي زاد عنه الموت بيموت
> اخده على رجله ومسح على جبينه لحد ما مات ... الله على اللحظات الصعبة الجميلة 
> 
> ...


*بارك الله فيك اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر
و اوئمن علي دعائك 
اللهم امين اللهم امين اللهم امين*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الصحابي الجليل..هو حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنه..
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الحل الصحابي الجليل حذيفه بن اليمان

----------


## sameh atiya

*حذيفة بن اليمان*

----------


## أم أحمد

الصحابي الجليل حذيفة بن اليَمان بن جابر العبسي ..

----------


## القواس

*الصحابي الجليل
أبو عبد الله حذيفة بن حسيل ( اليمان) من بني عبس*

----------


## kethara

*حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنه*

----------


## قلب مصر

الصحابي الجليل 
حذيفة بن اليمان
رضوان الله عليه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الله أكبر

----------


## قلب مصر

بصوا بقى أن حاسة أن التليفونات الي بتجيلي دي مقصودة
ياريت اعرف مين اللي بيسلطهم عليا في ميعاد المسابقة
دي تاني مرة التليفون يضيع عليا الحلقة
ماشي مبروك للفائزين 
ويا عيني علينا احنا يا رغاييين
 :f2:

----------


## شعاع من نور

[frame="13 80"]*

حذيفة بن اليمان

 عدوّ النفاق وصديق الوضوح


خرج أهل المدائن أفواجا يستقبلون واليهم الجديد الذي اختاره لهم أمير المؤمنين عمر رضي الله عنه..

خرجوا تسبقهم أشواقهم الى هذا الصحابي الجليل الذي سمعوا الكثير عن ورعه وتقاه.. وسمعوا أكثر عن بلائه العظيم في فتوحات العراق..

واذ هم ينتظرون الموكب الوافد، أبصروا أمامهم رجلاً مضيئاً، يركب حماراً على ظهره اكاف قديم، وقد أسدل الرجل ساقيه، وأمسك بكلتا يديه رغيفا وملحا، وهو يأكل ويمضغ طعامه..!

وحين توسط جمعهم، وعرفوا أنه حذيفة بن اليمان الوالي الذي ينتظرون، كاد صوابهم يطير..!!

ولكن فيم العجب..؟!

وماذا كانوا يتوقعون أن يجيء في اختيار عمر..؟!

الحق أنهم معذورون، فما عهدت بلادهم أيام فارس، ولا قبل فارس ولاة من هذا الطراز الجليل.!! 
وسار حذيفة، والناس محتشدون حوله، وحافون به..

وحين رآهم يحدّقون فيه كأنهم ينتظرون منه حديثا، ألقى على وجوههم نظرة فاحصة ثم قال:

" اياكم ومواقف الفتن"..!!

قالوا:

وما مواقف الفتن يا أبا عبدالله..!!

قال:

" أبواب الأمراء"..

يدخل أحدكم على الوالي أو الأمير، فيصدّقه بالكذب، ويمتدحه بما ليس فيه"..!

وكان استهلالاً بارعاً، بقدر ما هو عجيب..!!

واستعاد الأنس موفورهم ما سمعوه عن واليهم الجديد، من أنه لا يمقت في الدنيا كلها ولا يحتقر من نقائصها شيئا أكثر مما يمقت النفاق ويحتقره.

وكان هذا الاستهلال أصدق تعبير عن شخصية الحاكم الجديد، وعن منهجه في الحكم والولاية..

.........................


فـ حذيفة بن اليمان رجل جاء الحياة مزوداً بطبيعة فريدة تتسم ببغض النفاق، وبالقدرة الخارقة على رؤيته في مكامنه البعيدة.

ومنذ جاء هو أخوه صفوان في صحبة أبيهما الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واعتنق ثلاثتهم الإسلام، والإسلام يزيد موهبته هذه مضاء وصقلاً..

فلقد عانق ديناً قوياً، نظيفاً، شجاعاً قويماً.. يحتقر الجبن والنفاق، والكذب...

وتأدّب على يدي رسول الله واضح كفلق الصبح، لا تخفى عليهم من حياته، ولا من أعماق نفسه خافية.. صادق وأمين..يحب الأقوياء في الحق، ويمقت الملتوين والمرائين والمخادعين..!!



فلم يكن ثمة مجال ترعرع فيه موهبة حذيفة وتزدهر مثل هذا المجال، في رحاب هذا الدين، وبين يدي هذا الرسول، ووسط هذا الرّعيل العظيم من الأصحاب..!!

ولقد نمت موهبته فعلاً أعظم نماء.. وتخصص في قراءة الوجوه والسرائر.. يقرأ الوجوه في نظرة.. ويبلو كنه الأعماق المستترة، والدخائل المخبوءة. في غير عناء..

ولقد بلغ من ذلك ما يريد، حتى كان أمير المؤمنين عمر رضي الله عنه، وهو الملهم الفطن الأريب، يستدل برأي حذيفة، وببصيرته في اختيار الرجال ومعرفتهم.

ولقد أوتي حذيفة من الحصافة ما جعله يدرك أن الخير في هذه الحياة واضح لمن يريده.. وانما الشر هو الذي يتنكر ويتخفى، ومن ثم يجب على الأريب أن يعنى بدراسة الشر في مآتيه، ومظانه..

وهكذا عكف حذيفة رضي الله عنه على دراسة الشر والأشرار، والنفاق والمؤمنين..

يقول:

" كان الناس يسألون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الخير، وكنت أسأله عن الشر مخافة أن يدركني..

قلت: يا رسول الله فهل بعد هذا الخير من شر؟

قال: نعم..

قلت: فهل بعد هذا الشر من خير؟

قال: نعم، وفيه دخن..

قلت: وما دخنه..؟

قال: قوم يستنون بغير سنتي.. ويهتدون يغير هديي، وتعرف منهم وتنكر..

قلت: وهل بعد ذلك الخير من شر..؟

قال: نعم! دعاة على أبواب جهنم، من أجابهم اليها قذفوه فيها..

قلت: يا رسول الله، فما تأمرني ان أدركني ذلك..؟

قال: تلزم جماعة المسلمين وامامهم..

قلت: فان لم يكن لهم جماعة ولا امام..؟؟

قال: تعتزل تلك الفرق كلها، ولو أن تعض على أصل شجرة حتى يدركك الموت وأنت على ذلك"..!!

أرأيتم قوله:" كان الناس يسألون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الخير، وكنت أسأله عن الشر مخافة أن يدركني"..؟؟



لقد عاش حذيفة بن اليمان مفتوح البصر والبصيرة على مآتي الفتن، مسالك الشرور ليتقها، وليحذر الناس منها. ولقد أفاء عليه هذا بصرا بالدنيا، وخبرة بالانس، ومعرفة بالزمن.. وكان يدير المسائل في فكره وعقله بأسلوب فيلسوف، وحصافة حكيم...



ويقول رضي الله عنه:

" إن الله تعالى بعث محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم، فدعا الإنس من الضلالة إلى الهدى، ومن الكفر إلى الإيمان، فاستجاب له من استجاب، فحيي بالحق من كان ميتا...

ومات بالباطل من كان حياً..

ثم ذهبت النبوة وجاءت الخلافة على مناهجها..

ثم يكون ملكاً عضوضاً..!!

فمن الإنس من ينكر بقلبه، ويده ولسانه.. أولئك استجابوا لحق..

ومنهم من ينكر بقلبه ولسانه، كافا يده، فهذا ترك شعبة من الحق..

ومنهم من ينكر بقلبه، كافا يده ولسانه، فهذا ترك شعبتين من الحق..

ومنهم من لا ينكر بقلبه ولا بيده ولا بلسانه، فذلك ميّت الأحياء"...!



ويتحدّث عن القلوب وعن حياة الهدى والضلال فيها فيقول:

" القلوب أربعة:

قلب أغلف، فذلك قلب الكافر..

وقلب مصفح، فذلك قلب المنافق..

وقلب أجرد، فيه سراج يزهر، فذلك قلب المؤمن..

وقلب فيه نفاق وايمان، فمثلالايمان كمثل شجرة يمدها ماء طيب.. ومثل النفاق كقرحة يمدّها قيح ودم: فأيهما غلب، غلب"...!!



وخبرة حذيفة بالشر، و إصراره على مقاومته وتحدّيه، أكسبا لسانه وكلماته شيئا من الحدّة، وينبأ هو بهذا في شجاعة نبيلة:

فيقول:

" جئت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت: يا رسول الله، إن لي لسانا ذرباً على أهلي، وأخشى أن يدخلني النار..

فقال لي النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام: فأين أنت من الاستغفار..؟؟ اني لأستغفر الله في اليوم مائة مرة"...

...........................

هذا هو حذيفة عدو النفاق، صديق الوضوح..

ورجل من هذا الطراز، لا يكون إيمانه إلا وثيقاً.. ولا يكون ولاؤه إلا عميقاً.. وكذلكم كان حذيفة في إيمانه وولائه..

لقد رأى أباه المسلم يصرع يوم أحد..وبأيد مسلمة، قتلته خطأ وهي تحسبه واحدا من المشركين..!!

وكان حذيفة يتلفت مصادفة، فرأى السيوف تنوشه، فصاح في ضاربيه: أبي... أبي.. انه أبي..!!

لكن القضاء كان قد حم..

وحين عرف المسلمون، تولاهم الحزن والوجوم.. لكنه نظر اليهم نظرة اشفاق ومغفرة، وقال:

" يغفر الله لكم، وهو أرحم الراحمين"..

ثم انطلق بسيفه صوب المعركة المشبوبة يبلي فيها بلاءه، ويؤدي واجبه..

وتنتهي المعركة، ويبلغ الخبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيأمر بالدية عن والد حذيفة "حسيل بن جابر" رضي الله عنه، ويتصدّق بها على المسلمين، فيزداد الرسول حبا له وتقديراً...

.....................................


و إيمان حذيفة وولاؤه، لا يعترفان بالعجز، ولا بالضعف..بل ولا بالمستحيل....

في غزوة الخندق..وبعد أن دبّ الفشل في صفوف كفار قريش وحلفائهم من اليهود، أراد رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام أن يقف على آخر تطوّرات الموقف هناك في معسكر أعدائه.



كان الليل مظلماً ورهيباً.. وكانت العواصف تزأر وتصطخب، كأنما تريد أن تقتلع جبال الصحراء الراسيات من مكانها.. وكان الموقف كله بما فيه من حصار وعناد و إصرار يبعث على الخوف والجزع، وكان الجوع المضني قد بلغ مبلغا وعراً بين أصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم..

فمن يملك آنئذ القوة،وأي قوة ليذهب وسط مخاطر حالكة الى معسكر الأعداء ويقتحمه، أو يتسلل داخله ثم يبلوا أمرهم ويعرف أخبارهم..؟؟

إن الرسول هو الذي سيختار من أصحابه من يقوم بهذه المهمة البالغة العسر..

ترى من يكون البطل..؟

انه هو..حذيفة بن اليمان..!

دعاه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فلبى، ومن صدقه العظيم يخبرنا وهو يروي النبأ أنه لم يكن يملك الا أن يلبي.. مشيراً بهذا الى أنه كان يرهب المهمة الموكولة اليه، ويخشى عواقبها، والقيام بها تحت وطأة الجوع، والصقيع، والإعياء الجديد الذي خلفهم فيه حصار المشركين شهرا أو يزيد..!

وكان أمر حذيفة تلك الليلة عجيباً...

فقد قطع المسافة بين المعسكرين، واخترق الحصار.. وتسلل الى معسكر قريش، وكانت الريح العاتية قد أطفأت نيران المعسكر، فخيّم عليه الظلام،واتخذ حذيفة رضي الله عنه مكانه وسط صفوف المحاربين...

وخشي أبوسفيان قائد قريش، أن يفاجئهم الظلام بمتسللين من المسلمين، فقام يحذر جيشه، وسمعه حذيفة يقول بصوته المرتفع:

" يا معشر قريش، لينظر كل منكم جليسه، وليأخذ بيده، وليعرف اسمه".

يقول حذيفة"

" فسارعت إلى يد الرجل الذي بجواري، وقلت له من أنت..؟ قال: فلان بن فلان؟"...

وهكذا أمّن وجوده بين الجيش في سلام..!

واستأنف أبو سفيان نداءه الى الجيش قائلا:" يا معشر قريش.. انكم والله ما أصبحتم بدار مقام.. لقد هلكت الكراع _ أي الخيل_ والخف_ أي الابل_، وأخلفتنا بنو قريظة، وبلغنا عنهم الذي نكره، ولقينا من شدّة الريح، ما تطمئن لنا قدر، ولا تقوم لنا نار، ولا يستمسك لنا بناء، فارتحلوا فاني مرتحل"..

ثم نهض فوق جمله، وبدأ المسير فتبعه المحاربون..

يقول حذيفة:

" لولا عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إليّ ألا تحدث شيئا حتى تأتيني، لقتلته بسهم"..

وعاد حذيفة الى الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام فأخبره الخبر، وزف البشرى اليه...

.........................

ومع هذا فإن حذيفة يخلف في هذا المجال كل الظنون..

و رجل الصومعة العابد، المتأمل لا يكاد يحمل سيفه ويقابل جيوش الوثنية والضلال حتى يكشف لنا عن عبقرية تبهر الأبصار..

وحسبنا أن نعلم، أنه كان ثالث ثلاثة، أو خامس خمسة كانوا أصحاب السبق العظيم في فتوح العراق جميعها..!



وفي همدان والري والدينور تم الفتح على يديه..

وفي معركة نهاوند العظمى، حيث احتشد الفرس في مائة ألف مقاتل وخمسين ألفاً.. اختار عمر لقيادة الجيوش المسلمة النعمان بن مقرّن ثم كتب الى حذيفة أن يسير اليه على رأس جيش من الكوفة..

وأرسل عمر الى المقاتلين كتابه يقول:

" اذا اجتمع المسلمون فليكن على كل أمير جيشه.. وليكن أمير الجيوش جميعها النعمان بن مقرّن..

فاذا استشهد النعمان، فليأخذ الراية حذيفة، فاذا استشهد فجرير بن عبدالله..

وهكذا مضى أمير المؤمنين يختار قوّاد المعركة حتى سمّى منهم سبع...

والتقى الجيشان..

الفرس في مائة ألف وخمسين ألفاً..

والمسلمون في ثلاثين ألفاً لاغير...

وينشب قتال يفوق كل تصور ونظير ودارت معركة من أشد معارك التاريخ فدائية وعنفا..

وسقط قائد المسلمين قتيلا، سقط النعمان بن مقرّن، وقبل أن تهوي الراية المسلمة الى الأرض كان القائد الجديد قد تسلمها بيمينه، وساق بها رياح النصر في عنفوان واستبسال عظيم... ولم يكن هذا القائد سوى حذيفة بن اليمان...

حمل الراية من فوره، وأوصى بألا ندع نبأ موت النعمان حتى تنجلي المعركة.. ودعا نعيم بن مقرن فجعله مكان أخيه النعمان تكريما له..

أنجزت المهمة في لحظات والقتال يدور، بديهيته المشرقة.. ثم انثنى كالإعصار المدمر على صفوف الفرس صائحا:

" الله أكبر صدق وعده!!

الله أكبر نصر جنده!!"

ثم لوى زمام فرسه صوب المقاتلين في جيوشه ونادى: يا أتباع محمد.. هاهي ذي جنان الله تتهيأ لاستقبالكم فلا تطيلوا عليها الانتظار..

هيا يا رجال بدر..

تقدموا يا أبطال الخندق وأحد وتبوك..

لقد احتفظ حذيفة بكل حماسة المعركة وأشواقها، ان لم يكن قد زاد منها وفيها..

وانتهى القتال بهزيمة ساحقة للفرس.. هزيمة لا نكاد نجد لها نظيرا..!!

................................

هذا العبقري في حمته، حين تضمّه صومعته..

والعبقري في فدائيته، حين يقف فوق أرض القتال..

هو كذلك العبقري في كل مهمة توكل اليه، ومشورةتطلب منه.. فحين انتقل سعد بن أبي وقاص والمسلمون معه من المدائن الى الكوفة واستوطنوها..

وذلك بعد أن أنزل مناخ المدائن بالعرب المسلمين أذى بليغا.

مما جعل عمر يكتب الى سعد كي يغادرها فوراً بعد أن يبحث عن أكثر البقاع ملاءمة، فينتقل بالمسلمين اليها..

يومئذ من الذي وكل إليه أمر اختيار البقعة والمكان..؟

إنه حذيفة بن اليمان.. ذهب ومعه سلمان بن زياد، يرتادان للمسلمين المكان الملائم..

فلما بلغا أرض الكوفة، وكانت حصباء جرداء مرملة. شمّ حذيفة عليها أنسام العافية، فقال لصاحبه: هنا المنزل إن شاء الله..

وهكذا خططت الكوفة وأحالتها يد التعمير الى مدينة عامرة...

وما كاد المسلمون ينتقلون اليها، حتى شفي سقيمهم. وقوي ضعيفهم. ونبضت بالعافية عروقهم..!!

لقد كان حذيفة واسع الذكاء، متنوع الخبرة، وكان يقول للمسلمين دائما:

" ليس خياركم الذين يتركون الدنيا للآخرة.. ولا الذين يتركون الآخرة للدنيا.. ولكن الذين يأخذون من هذه ومن هذه"...

.......................

وذات يوم من أيام العام الهجري السادس والثلاثين..دعي للقاء الله.. واذ هو يتهيأ للرحلة الأخيرة دخل عليه بعض أصحابه، فسألهم:

أجئتم معكم بأكفان..؟؟

قالوا: نعم..

قال: أرونيها..

فلما رآها، وجدها جديدة فارهة..

فارتسمت على شفتيه آخر بسماته الساخرة، وقال لهم:

" ما هذا لي بكفن.. انما يكفيني لفافتان بيضاوان ليس معهما قميص..

فإني لن أترك في القبر إلا قليلاً، حتى أبدّل خيرا منهما... أو شرّ منهما"..!!

وتمتم بكلمات، ألقى الجالسون أسماعهم فسمعوها:

" مرحبا بالموت..

حبيب جاء على شوق..

لا أفلح من ندم"..

وصعدت الى الله روح من أعظم أرواح البشر، ومن أكثرها تقى، وتآلقا، واخباتا... 
*
[/frame]

*الصحابي الجليل حذيفة بن اليمان..تقرأ سيرته و تتعلم من فكره..
رضي الله عنه و حشرنا في زمرتهم أجمعين..اللهم آمين آمين..
*

----------


## القواس

*التمثيل المشرف ورانا ورانا


*

----------


## قلب مصر

طمنا عليك يا أستاذ معتز أنت فين 
المهلبية عملت عكوسات ولا إيه 
 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

صحيح فين أستاذ معتز

يارب يكون بخير

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يارب المانع خير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخوة الافاضل اعتذر و بشدة عن عدم المتابعة معكم بالامس 
و عدم وضع السؤال اليوم في ميعاده الذي اتفقنا عليه
و سوف اقوم بوضعه في المداخلة التاريخية
و لكنها ظروف خارجة عن ارادتي

كنت قد طلبت من احد الاخوة المشرفين ان يقوم بوضع السؤال بدلا مني و لكن علي ما يبدو ان رسالتي لم تصل اليه

دمتم جميعا بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*في بيت وارف النعمة, مزهو بالسيادة, ولأب له في قريش صدارة وزعامة, ولد الصحابي الجليل
ويوم بدأت خيوط النور تسري في أنحاء مكة على استحياء, هامسة بأن محمدا الأمين يتحدث عن وحي جاءه في غار حراء, وعن رسالة تلقاها من الله ليبلغها الى عباده, كان قلب رجلنا يلقي للنور الهامس سمعه وهو شهيد..!!
وطارت نفسه فرحا, كأنما كان وهذه الرسالة على موعد.. وأخذ يتابع خيوط النور في سيرها ومسراها.. وكلما سمع ملأ من قومه يتحدثون عن الدين الجديد, جلس اليهم وأصغى في حبور مكتوم, وبين الحين والحين يطعّم الحديث بكلمة منه, أو كلمات تدفعه في طريق الذيوع, والتأثير, والايحاء..!

:ذات ليلة, رأىرجلنا في نومه أنه واقف على شفير نار عظيمة, وأبوه من ورائه يدفعه بكلتا يديه, ويريد أن يطرحه فيها, ثم رأى رسول الله يقبل عليه, ويجذبه بيمينه المباركة من ازاره فيأخذه بعيدا عن النار واللهب..
ويصحو من نومه مزوّدا بخطة العمل في يومه الجديد, فيسارع من فوره الى دار أبي بكر, ويقصّ عليه الرؤيا.. وما كانت الرؤيا بحاجة الى تعبير..
وقال له أبو بكر:
" انه الخير أريد لك.. وهذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاتبعه, فان الااسلام حاجزك عن النار".
وينطلق رجلنا باحثا عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى يهتدي الى مكانه فيلقاه, ويسأل النبي عن دعوته, فيجيبه عليه السلام:
" تؤمن بالله وحده, ولا تشرك به شيئا..
وتؤمن بمحمد عبده ورسوله.. وتخلع عبادة الأوثان التي لا يسمع ولا تبصر, ولا تضر ولا تنفع"..
ويبسط رجلنا يمينه, فتلقاها يمين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حفاوة, ويقول رجلنا:
" اني أشهد أن لا اله الا الله...
وأشهد أن محمدا رسول الله"..!!
وتنطلق أغاريد نفسه وأناشيدها..
ينطلق لمهرجان كله الذي كان في باطنه.. ويبلغ النبأ أباه.
فهو اذن من الخمسة الأوائل المبكرين الى الاسلام.
كان من المهاجرين الي الحبشة في الهجرة الثانية
لم يبايع ابو بكر بالخلافة لفترة من الزمن لانه كان يري ان بنو هاشم هم اولي بالخلافة
ثم تغيّر اقتناع الصحابي الجليل , فاذا هو يشق الصفوف في المسجد يوما وأبو بكر فوق المنبر, فيبايعه بيعة صادقة وثقى..
وفي موقعه مرج الصفر بأرض الشام, حيث كانت المعارك تدور بين المسلمين والروم, رهيبة ضارية, كان في مقدمة الذين وقع أجرهم على الله, شهيد جليل, قطع طريق حياته منذ شبابه الباكر حتى لحظة استشهاده في مسيرة صادقة مؤمنة شجاعة..
ورآه المسلمون وهم يفحصون شهداء المعركة, كما كان دائما, هادئ الّسمت, ذكي الصمت, قوي التصميم, فقالوا:
" اللهم ارض عن الصحابي الجليل"..!! 

من هو الصحابي الجليل*

----------


## قلب مصر

حمد لله على سلامتك أستاذ معتز إن شاء الله يكون المانع خير بإذن الله
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة الحلقة السابعة

الفائز الاول

شعاع من نورa

5 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثاني

اخت ضابط شرطة

3 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثالث

سامح عطية

نقطتان

*****
الفائز الربع

ام احمد

القواس

قيثارة

قلب مصر

نقطة واحدة
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النتيجة بعد اليوم السابع


شعاع من نور  19نقاط

*****

ام احمد 13نقاط

*****

قلب مصر  13 نقاط 

*****

اخت ضابط شرطة 12 نقاط

القواس  3نقاط

سامح عطية  2 نقاط

دكتور مصطفي  1 نقاط

قيثارة  1 نقاط

الف مبروك و عقبال الباقيين*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> طمنا عليك يا أستاذ معتز أنت فين 
> المهلبية عملت عكوسات ولا إيه


*هههههه
معلش بقي اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر
حكيم عيون حط لي منوم في المهلبية عشان مسابقة سلاطين و ملوك مصر
و فعلا نجحت خطته 
تتعوض بكره ان شاء الله

الحمدلله الذي لا يحمد علي مكروه سواه
الف الف شكر علي سؤال حضرتك
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بصوا بقى أن حاسة أن التليفونات الي بتجيلي دي مقصودة
> ياريت اعرف مين اللي بيسلطهم عليا في ميعاد المسابقة
> دي تاني مرة التليفون يضيع عليا الحلقة
> ماشي مبروك للفائزين 
> ويا عيني علينا احنا يا رغاييين


*بصراحة انا شاكك ان ايمان تكون هي صاحبة التليفونات دي 
السلاح ما عملش حاجة قالت تجرب تشتيت الانتباه
احنا جايين نهدي النفوس بس*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *بصراحة انا شاكك ان ايمان تكون هي صاحبة التليفونات دي 
> السلاح ما عملش حاجة قالت تجرب تشتيت الانتباه
> احنا جايين نهدي النفوس بس*


هههههههههههه

إستر عليا ربنا يسترك

وحمدلله على سلامتك

----------


## ابن طيبة

> هههههههههههه
> 
> إستر عليا ربنا يسترك
> 
> وحمدلله على سلامتك


*ربنا يسترها علينا كلنا يا ايمان 
و الف الف شكر علي سؤالك
الحمدلله علي كل حال
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*دكتور محمد مين ادك عندك 3 نقط
يا بختك يا عم
و بتقول تمثيل مشرف 
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الحبيب ابن طيبة
هى الفزورة بتنزل الساعة كام؟
لو ها تغششنى وتظبطنى كده أخوك سداد  :: 

كل الشكر على المسابقة الجميلة والمفيدة
وصلى اللهم على سيد الرسل وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## قلب مصر

الصحابي الجليل
خالد بن سعيد بن العاص
رضي الله عنه وأرضاه

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

خالد بن سعيد

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الصحابي الجليل هو خالد بن سعيد رضي الله عنه..
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الصحابي الجليل  " خالد بن سعيد بن العاص"

----------


## kethara

*خالد بن سعيد بن العاص بن أمية بن عبد شمس بن عبد مناف بن قصي، القرشي الأموي*

----------


## قلب مصر

الصحابي الجليل الصحابي
خالد بن سعيد بن العاص
رضي الله عنه وأرضاه

----------


## sameh atiya

خالد بن سعيد

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

خالد بن سعيد

----------


## شعاع من نور

[frame="13 80"]
*
خالد بن سعيد بن العاص بن أمية بن عبد شمس بن عبد مناف.

"لن أدع الإسلام لشيء ، وسأحيا به وأموت عليه" 

إنه أول من كتب (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم) فلما استشهد سطع له نور الى السماء، وهو خامس خمسة الى الاسلام.

نشأ خالد رضي الله عنه في حياة مترفة، تحيطه النعم، وتحاصره الشهوات،كان ابوه سعيد بن العاص عاش كافرا ومات كافرا، ولكن الله اخرج من صلبه خالد بن سعيد ليكون شامة في جبين الزمن.

كان شابا هادئ السمت، ذكي الصمت، منذ بدأ أخبار الدين الجديد كان النور يسري إلى قلبه، وكتم ما في نفسه خوفا من والده الذي لن يتوانى لحظة عن تقديمه قربانا لآلهة عبد مناف... 


إسلامه 


ذات ليلة رأى خالد بن سعيد في منامه أنه واقف على شفير نار عظيمة، وأبوه من ورائه يدفعه نحوها بكلتا يديه، ويريد أن يطرحه فيها، ثم رأى رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقبل عليه، ويجذبه بيمينه المباركة من إزاره فيأخذه بعيدا عن النار واللهب... ويصحو من نومه فيسارع إلى دار أبي بكر ويقص عليه رؤياه، فيقول أبو بكر له: (إنه الخير أريد لك، وهذا رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فاتبعه، فإن الإسلام حاجزك عن النار)...

وينطلق خالد إلى رسول الله فيسأله عن دعوته، فيجيب الرسول الكريم: (تؤمن بالله وحده لا تشرك به شيئا، وتؤمن بمحمد عبده ورسوله، وتخلع عبادة الأوثان التي لا تسمع ولا تبصر ولا تضر ولا تنفع)... ويبسط خالد يمينه فتتلقاها يمين رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في حفاوة ويقول خالد: (إني أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأشهد أن محمدا رسول الله)... وهكذا أصبح من الخمسة الأوائل في الإسلام...


والده والعذاب 

وحين علم والده (سعيد) بإسلامه دعاه وقال له: (أصحيح إنك اتبعت محمداً وأنت تسمعه يعيب آلهتنا؟)... قال خالد: (إنه والله لصادق، ولقد آمنت به واتبعته)... هنالك انهال عليه أبوه ضرباً، ثم زج به في غرفة مظلمة من داره، حيث صار حبيسها، ثم راح يضنيه ويرهقه جوعا وظمأ، وخالد يصرخ من وراء الباب: (والله إنه لصادق، وإني به لمؤمن)... 

وأخرجه والده إلى رمضاء مكة، ودسه بين حجارتها الملتهبة ثلاثة أيام لا يواريه فيها ظل، ولا يبلل شفتيه قطرة ماء، ثم يئس والده فأعاده إلى داره وراح يغريه ويرهبه وخالد صامد يقول لأبيه: (لن أدع الإسلام لشيء، وسأحيا به وأموت عليه)... وصاح سعيد: (إذن فاذهب عني يا لُكَع، فواللات لأمنعنك القوت)... فأجاب خالد: (والله خير الرازقين)... وغادر خالد الدار، وراح يقهر العذاب بالتضحية، ويتفوق على الحرمان بالإيمان... 

جهاده مع الرسول 

كان خالد بن سعيد من المهاجرين الى الحبشة في الهجرة الثانية، وعاد مع إخوانه الى المدينة سنة سبع فوجدوا المسلمين قد انتهوا للتو من فتح خيبر، وأقام -رضي الله عنه- في المدينة لا يتأخر عن أي غزوة للرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ويحضر جميع المشاهد، وقد جعله الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قبل وفاته واليا على اليمن... 


خلافة أبو بكر 

لما وصل نبأ وفاة الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- لخالد في اليمن عاد من فوره الى المدينة، وعلى الرغم من معرفته لفضل أبي بكر إلا أنه كان من الجماعة التي ترى أحقية بني هاشم في الخلافة ووقف إلى جانب علي بن أبي طالب ولم يبايع أبا بكر، ولم يكرهه أبو بكر على ذلك، وإنما بقي على حبه وتقديره له، حتى جاء اليوم الذي غير فيه خالد رأيه فشق الصفوف في المسجد وأبو بكر على المنبر، فبايعه بيعة صادقة... 


عزله عن الإمارة 


يُسير أبو بكر الجيوش للشام، ويعقد لـ(خالد بن سعيد) لواء، فيصير أحد أمراء الجيوش، إلا أن عمر بن الخطاب يعترض على ذلك ويلح على الخليفة حتى يغير ذلك، ويبلغ النبأ خالدا فيقول: (والله ما سرتنا ولايتكم، ولا ساءنا عزلكم)... ويخف الصديق -رضي الله عنه- إلى دار خالد معتذرا له مفسراً له هذا التغيير، ويخيره مع من يكون من القادة: مع عمرو بن العاص ابن عمه أو مع شرحبيل بن حسنة، فيجيب خالد: (ابن عمي أحب إلى في قرابته، وشرحبيل أحب إلى في دينه)...

ثم يختار كتيبة شرحبيل، ودعا أبو بكر -رضي الله عنه- شرحبيل وقال له: (انظر خالد بن سعيد، فاعرف له من الحق عليك، مثل ما كنت تحب أن يعرف من الحق لك، لو كنت مكانه، وكان مكانك... انك لتعرف مكانته في الإسلام، وتعلم أن رسول الله توفى وهو له وال، ولقد كنت ولّيته ثم رأيت غير ذلك، وعسى أن يكون ذلك خيرا له في دينه، فما أغبط أحدا بالإمارة... وقد خيرته في أمراء الأجناد فاختارك على ابن عمه، فإذا نزل بك أمر تحتاج فيه الى رأي التقي الناصح، فليكن أول من تبدأ به: أبو عبيدة بن الجراح ومعاذ بن جبل ولْيَكُ خالد بن سعيد ثالثا، فإنك واجد عندهم نصحا وخيرا، وإياك واستبداد الرأي دونهم، أو إخفاءه عنهم)...


استشهاده 

وفي معركة (مرج الصُفَر) حيث المعارك تدور بين المسلمين والروم، كان خالد بن سعيد في مقدمة الذين وقع أجرهم على الله، شهيد جليل، ورآه المسلمون مع الشهداء فقالوا: (اللهم ارض عن خالد بن سعيد)... 


*
[/frame]

 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أخى الحبيب ابن طيبة
> هى الفزورة بتنزل الساعة كام؟
> لو ها تغششنى وتظبطنى كده أخوك سداد 
> 
> كل الشكر على المسابقة الجميلة والمفيدة
> وصلى اللهم على سيد الرسل وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا


*اهلا باخونا الغالي احمد ناصر
و اهلا بعودتك الكريمة لاحبائك و اخوانك و اصدقاءك
ان شاء الله بعد صلاة العصر يوميا 
و الاجابة بتتحط الساعة 11 تماما لحد الساعة 11.05 

و انت مش محتاج حد يغششك 
احنا اللي عايزين نغش منك شوية
شرفني مرورك الجميل 
دمت بكل خير

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة الحلقة الثامنة

الفائز الاول

شعاع من نورa

5 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثاني

اخت ضابط شرطة

3 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثالث

قيثارة

نقطتان

*****
الفائز الربع

قلب مصر

سامح عطية

ام احمد

نقطة واحدة
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النتيجة بعد اليوم الثامن


شعاع من نور  24نقاط

*****

اخت ضابط شرطة 15 نقاط

ام احمد 14نقاط

*****

قلب مصر  14 نقاط 

*****

القواس  3نقاط

سامح عطية  3نقاط

قيثارة  3 نقاط

دكتور مصطفي  1 نقاط

الف مبروك و عقبال الباقيين*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*شوفت يا ايمان اللي يصبر ينول*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الف الف شكر سارة علي النبذة الطيبة دي عن الصحابي الجليل*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الله أكبر

مركز تانى

ماشاء الله

قل أعوذ برب الفلق

صبرتى ونلتى يا إيمان

عقبال المركز الأول   ::no1::   معلش يا ساره

أصلى طيبه وبنت حلال

----------


## شعاع من نور

*





			
				عقبال المركز الأول  معلش يا ساره
			
		

و ماله يا إيمان..مفيد بردو انه الواحد من وقت للتاني يتمنى و يحلم أحلام يقظة..


جد بقى..المسابقة دي فعلاً عرفتني كتير و مش لوحدي..خصوصاً إني بحكي لكل البيت على الصحابة اللي أول مرة نعرف عنهم..
جزاكم الله ألف خير جميعاً..و ان شاء الله كله في ميزان حسناتك أ.معتز..
و ألف ألف سلامة على حضرتك..طهور ان شاء الله 

كل سنة و انتم طيبين..و يارب دايماً متجمعين كده..

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ههههههههههه

بس يارب أفضل كده مركز تانى

ماتنسفش

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *
> 
> 
> 
> و ماله يا إيمان..مفيد بردو انه الواحد من وقت للتاني يتمنى و يحلم أحلام يقظة..
> 
> 
> جد بقى..المسابقة دي فعلاً عرفتني كتير و مش لوحدي..خصوصاً إني بحكي لكل البيت على الصحابة اللي أول مرة نعرف عنهم..
> جزاكم الله ألف خير جميعاً..و ان شاء الله كله في ميزان حسناتك أ.معتز..
> ...


*ربنا يزيدك من فضله و علمه
و يجزيك عنا كل خير
بما تقديمه لنا من صور لحياة هؤلاء الاجلاء رضوان الله عليهم
سلمك رب العباد من كل شر 
تقديري و احترامي الدائمين

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*التاخير للاسف كان بسبب السيرفر*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة التاسعة

  كان عمر بن الخطاب, اذا ذكر أبو بكر قال:
" أبو بكر سيدنا وأعتق سيّدنا"..
وان رجلا يلقبه عمر بسيدنا هو رجل عظيم ومحظوظ..
انه حبشي من أمة السود... جعلته مقاديره عبدا لأناس من بني جمح بمكة, حيث كانت أمه احدى امائهم وجواريهم..
كان يعيش عيشة الرقيق, تمضي أيامه متشابهة قاحلة, لا حق له في يومه, ولا أمل له في غده..!!
ولقد بدأت أنباء محمد تنادي سمعه, حين أخذ الناس في مكة يتناقلونها, وحين كان يصغي الى أحاديث ساداته وأضيافهم, سيما "أمية بن خلف" أحد شيوخ بني جمح القبيلة التي كان الصحابي الجليل أحد عبيدها..
لطالما سمع أمية وهو يتحدّث مع أصدقائه حينا, وأفراد قبيلته أحيانا عن الرسول حديثا يطفح غيظا, وغمّا وشرا..
  وكانت أذنه  تلتقط من بين كلمات الغيظ المجنون, الصفات التي تصور له هذا الدين الجديد.. وكان يحس أنها صفات جديدة على هذه البيئة التي يعيش فيها.. كما كانت أذنه تلتقط من خلال أحاديثهم الراعدة المتوعدة اعترافهم بشرف محمد وصدقه وأمانته..!!
أجل انه ليسمعهم يعجبون, ويحارون, في هذا الذي جاء به محمد..!!
ويقول بعضهم لبعض: ما كان محمد يوما كاذبا. ولا ساحرا..ولا مجنونا.. وان ام يكن لنا بد من وصمه اليوم بذلك كله, حتى نصدّ عنه الذين سيسارعون الى دينه..!!
سمعهم يتحدّثون عن أمانته..
عن وفائه..
عن رجولته وخلقه..
عن نزاهته ورجاحة عقله..
وسمعهم يتهامسون بالأسباب التي تحملهم على تحديّ وعداوته, تلك هي: ولاؤهم لدين آبائهم أولا. والخوف على مجد قريش ثانيا, ذلك المجد الذي يفيئه عليها مركزها الديني, كعاصمة للعبادة والنسك في جزيرة العرب كلها, ثم الحقد على بني هاشم, أن يخرج منهم دون غيرهم نبي ورسول...!
وذات يوم يبصر الصحابي الجليل نور الله, ويسمع في أعماق روحه الخيّرة رنينه, فيذهب الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, ويسلم..
ولا يلبث خبر اسلامه أن يذيع.. وتدور الأرض برؤوس أسياده من بني جمح.. تلك الرؤوس التي نفخها الكبر وأثقلها الغرور..!! وتجثم شياطين الأرض فوق صدر أميّة بن خلف الذي رأى في اسلام عبد من عبيدهم لطمة جللتهم جميعا بالخزي والعار..
عبدهم الحبشي يسلم ويتبع محمد..؟!
ويقول أميّة لنفسه: ومع هذا فلا بأس.. ان شمس هذا اليوم لن تغرب الا ويغرب معها اسلام هذا العبد الآبق..!!
ولكن الشمس لم تغرب قط باسلام الصحابي الجليل  بل غربت ذات يوم بأصنام قريش كلها, وحماة الوثنية فيها...!

من هو الصحابي الجليل ؟*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*فى دقيق وزيت وسكر ورز ولحمة فى الجمعية

 من غير بطاقة وبنص السعر 

والجمعية حتفتح الساعة 11 مساء 

يلا كل واحد يلحق يروح يجيب اللى هو عاوزه 

متقلقش  يا معتز اقفل الموضوع وادينى مفتاح القاعة لحد مترجع بالسلامة

وكله حيبقى تماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*

----------


## kethara

> *فى دقيق وزيت وسكر ورز ولحمة فى الجمعية
> 
>  من غير بطاقة وبنص السعر 
> 
> والجمعية حتفتح الساعة 11 مساء 
> 
> يلا كل واحد يلحق يروح يجيب اللى هو عاوزه 
> 
> متقلقش  يا معتز اقفل الموضوع وادينى مفتاح القاعة لحد مترجع بالسلامة
> ...


*أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

الخبر صحيح بكل الجمعيات الأستهلاكية
وخصوصا التى بالأسكندرية
هههههههههههههههههه
كل سنة وأنت طيب رمضان كريم
وهننتظرك الساعة 12 هنا ونشوف اشتريت ايه

مع تحيتـــــى*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*معلش يا جماعة هاستاذنكم انا قاعد في قاعة مصر التي في خاطري
اول يمين عند مسابقة ملوك و سلاطين مصر و مش هاقدر اجي الا لما احل المسابقة هناك
اللي عايزيني انا سبت لكم العنوان اهو*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الصحابي الجليل   بلال بن رباح

----------


## قلب مصر

الصحابي الجليل مؤذن الرسول
بلال بن رباح
رضي الله عنه وأرضاه

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بلال بن رباح 
رضي الله عنه :2:

----------


## kethara

*الصحابى الجليل هو بلال بن رباح 
مؤذن رسول الله صل الله عليه و سلم 

مع تحيتــــــى
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

سيدنا بلال بن رباح

----------


## القواس

الصحابى الجليل بلال بن رباح

----------


## اسكندرانى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يالهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ى
كله الساعة 11 واطلع العاشر كمان 
انتم مرحتوش الجمعية

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة الحلقة التاسعة

الفائز الاول

اخت ضابط شرطةa

5 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثاني

قلب مصر

3 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثالث

ام احمد

نقطتان

*****
الفائز الربع

قيثارة

اسكندراني

القواس

نقطة واحدة
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النتيجة بعد اليوم التاسع


شعاع من نور  24نقاط

*****

اخت ضابط شرطة 20 نقاط

قلب مصر  17نقاط

*****

ام احمد  16نقاط 

*****

القواس  4نقاط

قيثارة  4 نقاط

سامح عطية  3نقاط

دكتور مصطفي  1 نقاط

اسكندراني  1 نقاط

الف مبروك و عقبال الباقيين*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يالهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ى
> كله الساعة 11 واطلع العاشر كمان 
> انتم مرحتوش الجمعية


*هههههه
المشكلة يا استاذ نادر
ان فيه منشورات اتوزعت قالت ان الجمعية هنا
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بلال بن رباح
الساخر من الأهوال

  كان عمر بن الخطاب, اذا ذكر أبو بكر قال:
" أبو بكر سيدنا وأعتق سيّدنا"..
يعني بلالا رضي الله عنه..
وان رجلا يلقبه عمر بسيدنا هو رجل عظيم ومحظوظ..
لكن هذا الرجل الشديد السمرة, النحيف الناحل, المفرط الطول الكث الشعر, الخفيف العارضين, لم يكن يسمع كلمات المدح والثناء توجه اليه, وتغدق عليه, الا ويحني رأسه ويغض طرفه, ويقول وعبراته على وجنتيه تسيل:
"انما أنا حبشي.. كنت بالأمس عبدا"..!!
فمن هذا الحبشي الذي كان بالأمس عبدا..!!
انه "بلال بن رباح" مؤذن الاسلام, ومزعج الأصنام..
انه احدى معجزات الايمان والصدق.
احدى معجزات الاسلام العظيم..
في كل عشرة مسلمين. منذ بدأ الاسلام الى اليوم, والى ما شاء الله سنلتقي بسبعة  على الأقل يعرفون بلالا..
أي أن هناك مئات الملايين من البشر عبر القرون والأجيال عرفوا بلالا, وحفظوا اسمه, وعرفوا دوره. تماما كما عرفوا أعظم خليفتين في الاسلام: أبي بكر وعمر...!!
وانك لتسأل الطفل الذي لا يزال يحبو في سنوات دراسته الأولى في مصر, أ, باكستان, أ, الصين..
وفي الأمريكيتين, وأوروبا وروسيا..
وفي تاعراق , وسوريا, وايران والسودان..
في تونس والمغرب والجزائر..
في أعماق أفريقيا, وفوق هضاب آسيا..
في كل يقعة من الأرض يقتنها مسلمون, تستطيع أن تسأل أي طفل مسلم: من بلال يا غلام؟
فيجيبك: انه مؤذن الرسول.. وانه العبد الذي كان سيّده يعذبه بالحجارة المستعرّة ليردّه عن دينه, فيقول:
"أحد.. أحد.."

  وحينما تبصر هذا الخلود الذي منحه الاسلام بلالا.. فاعلم أن بلال هذا, لم يكن قبل الاسلام أكثر من عبد رقيق, يرعى ابل سيّده على حفنات من التمر, حتى يطو به الموت, ويطوّح به الى أعماق النسيان..
لكن صدق ايمانه, وعظمة الدين الذي آمن به بوأه في حياته, وفي تاريخه مكانا عليّا في الاسلام بين العظماء والشرفاء والكرماء...
ان كثيرا من عليّة البشر, وذوي الجاه والنفوذ والثروة فيهم, لم يظفروا بمعشار الخلود الذي ظفر به بلال العبد الحبشي..!!
بل ان كثيرا من أبطال التاريخ لم ينالوا من الشهرة التاريخية بعض الذي ناله بلال..
ان سواد بشرته, وتواضع حسبه ونسبه, وهوانه على الانس كعبد رقيق, لم يحرمه حين آثر الاسلام دينا, من أن يتبوأ المكان الرفيع الذي يؤهله له صدقه ويقينه, وطهره, وتفانيه..

  ان ذلك كله لم يكن له في ميزان تقييمه وتكريمه أي حساب, الا حساب الدهشة حين توجد العظمة في غير مظانها.. 
فلقد كان الناس يظنون أن عبدا مثل بلال, ينتمي الى أصول غريبة.. ليس له أهل, ولا حول, ولا يملك من حياته شيئا, فهو ملك لسيّده الذي اشتراه بماله.. يروح ويغدو وسط شويهات سيده وابله وماشيته..
كانوا يظنون أن مثل هذا الكائن, لا يمكن أن يقدر على شيء ولا أن يكون شيئا..
ثم اذا هو يخلف الظنون جميعا, فيقدر على ايمان, هيهات أن يقدر على مثله سواه.. ثم يكون أول مؤذن للرسول والاسلام العمل الذي كان يتمناه لنفسه كل سادة قريش وعظمائها من الذين أسلموا واتبعوا الرسول..!!
أجل.. بلال بن رباح!
أيّة بطولة.. وأيّة عظمة تعبر عنها هذه الكلمات الثلاث بلال ابن رباح..؟!

**

  انه حبشي من أمة السود... جعلته مقاديره عبدا لأناس من بني جمح بمكة, حيث كانت أمه احدى امائهم وجواريهم..
كان يعيش عيشة الرقيق, تمضي أيامه متشابهة قاحلة, لا حق له في يومه, ولا أمل له في غده..!!
ولقد بدأت أنباء محمد تنادي سمعه, حين أخذ الانس في مكة يتناقلونها, وحين كان يصغي الى أحاديث ساداته وأضيافهم, سيما "أمية بن خلف" أحد شيوخ بني جمح القبيلة التي كان بلال أحد عبيدها..
لطالما سمع أمية وهو يتحدّث مع أصدقائه حينا, وأفراد قبيلته أحيانا عن الرسول حديثا يطفح غيظا, وغمّا وشرا..

  وكانت أذن بلال تلتقط من بين كلمات الغيظ المجنون, الصفات التي تصور له هذا الدين الجديد.. وكان يحس أنها صفات جديدة على هذه البيئة التي يعيش فيها.. كما كانت أذنه تلتقط من خلال أحاديثهم الراعدة المتوعدة اعترافهم بشرف محمد وصدقه وأمانته..!!
أجل انه ليسمعهم يعجبون, ويحارون, في هذا الذي جاء به محمد..!!
ويقول بعضهم لبعض: ما كان محمد يوما كاذبا. ولا ساحرا..ولا مجنونا.. وان ام يكن لنا بد من وصمه اليوم بذلك كله, حتى نصدّ عنه الذين سيسارعون الى دينه..!!
سمعهم يتحدّثون عن أمانته..
عن وفائه..
عن رجولته وخلقه..
عن نزاهته ورجاحة عقله..
وسمعهم يتهامسون بالأسباب التي تحملهم على تحديّ وعداوته, تلك هي: ولاؤهم لدين آبائهم أولا. والخوف على مجد قريش ثانيا, ذلك المجد الذي يفيئه عليها مركزها الديني, كعاصمة للعبادة والنسك في جزيرة العرب كلها, ثم الحقد على بني هاشم, أن يخرج منهم دون غيرهم نبي ورسول...!

**

  وذات يوم يبصر بلال ب رباح نور الله, ويسمع في أعماق روحه الخيّرة رنينه, فيذهب الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, ويسلم..
ولا يلبث خبر اسلامه أن يذيع.. وتدور الأرض برؤوس أسياده من بني جمح.. تلك الرؤوس التي نفخها الكبر وأثقلها الغرور..!! وتجثم شياطين الأرض فوق صدر أميّة بن خلف الذي رأى في اسلام عبد من عبيدهم لطمة جللتهم جميعا بالخزي والعار..
عبدهم الحبشي يسلم ويتبع محمد..؟!
ويقول أميّة لنفسه: ومع هذا فلا بأس.. ان شمس هذا اليوم لن تغرب الا ويغرب معها اسلام هذا العبد الآبق..!!
ولكن الشمس لم تغرب قط باسلام بلال بل غربت ذات يوم بأصنام قريش كلها, وحماة الوثنية فيها...!

**

  أما بلال فقد كان له موقف ليس شرفا للاسلام وحده, وان كان الاسلام أحق به, ولكنه شرف للانسانية جميعا..
لقد صمد لأقسى الوان التعذيب صمود البرار العظام.
ولكأنما جعله الله مثلا على أن سواد البشرة وعبودية الرقبة لا ينالان من عظمة الروح اذا وجدت ايمانها, واعتصمت بباريها, وتشبثت بحقها..
لقد أعطى بلال درسا بليغا للذين في زمانه, وفي كل مان, للذين على دينه وعلى كل دين.. درسا فحواه أن حريّة  الضمير وسيادته لا يباعان بملء الأرض ذهبا, ولا بملئها  عذابا..
لقد وضع عريانا فوق الجمر, على أن يزيغ عن دينه, أو يزيف اقتناعه فأبى..

  لقد جعل الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام, والاسلام, من هذا العبد الحبشي المستضعف أستاذا للبشرية كلها في فن احترام الضمير, والدفاع عن حريته وسيادته..
لقد كانوا يخرجون به في الظهيرة التي تتحول الصحراء فيها الى جهنم قاتلة.. فيطرحونه على حصاها الماتهب وهو عريان, ثم يأتون بحجر مستعر كالحميم ينقله من مكانه بضعة رجال, ويلقون به فوق جسده وصدره..
ويتكرر هذا العذاب الوحشي كل يوم, حتى رقّت لبلال من هول عذابه بعض قلوب جلاديه, فرضوا آخر الأمر أن يخلوا سبيله, على أن يذكر آلهتهم بخير ولو بكلمة واحدة تحفظ لهم كبرياءهم, ولا تتحدث قريش أنهم انهزموا صاغرين أمام صمود عبدهم واصراره..

  ولكن حتى هذه الكلمة الواحدة العابرة التي يستطيع أن يلقيها من وراء قلبه, ويشتري بها حياته نفسه, دون أن يفقد ايمانه, ويتخلى عن اقتناعه..
حتى هذه الكلمة الواحدة رفض بلال أن يقولها..!
نعم لقد رفض أن يقولها, وصار يردد مكانها نشيده الخالد:"أحد أحد"
يقولون له: قل كما نقول..
فيجيبهم في تهكم عجيب وسخرية كاوية:
"ان لساني لا يحسنه"..!!
ويظل بلال في ذوب الحميم وصخره, حتى اذا حان الأصيل أقاموه, وجعلوا في عنقه حبلا, ثم أمروا صبيانهم أن يطوفوا به جبال مكة وشوارعها. وبلال لا يلهج لسانه بغير نشيده المقدس:" أحد أحد".

  وكأني اذا جنّ عليهم الليل يساومونه:
غدا قل كلمات خير في آلهتنا, قل ربي اللات والعزى, لنذرك وشأتك, فقد تعبنا من تعذيبك, حتى لكأننا نحن المعذبون!
فيهز رأسه ويقول:" أحد.. أحد..".
ويلكزه أمية بن خلف وينفجر غمّا وغيظا, ويصيح: أي شؤم رمانا بك يا عبد السوء..؟واللات والعزى لأجعلنك للعبيد والسادة مثلا.
ويجيب بلال في يقين المؤمن وعظمة القديس:
"أحد.. أحد.."
ويعود للحديث والمساومة, من وكل اليه تمثيل دور المشفق عليه, فيقول:
خل عنك يا أميّة.. واللات لن يعذب بعد اليوم, ان بلالا منا أمه جاريتنا, وانه لن يرضى أن يجعلنا باسلامه حديث قريش وسخريّتها..
ويحدّق بلال في الوجوه الكاذبة الماكرة, ويفتر ثغره عن ابتسامة كضوء الفجر, ويقول في هدوء يزلزلهم زلزالا:
"أحد.. أحد.."
وتجيء الغداة وتقترب الظهيرة, ويؤخذ بلال الى الرمضاء, وهو صابر محتسب, صامد ثابت.
ويذهب اليهم أبو بكر الصديق وهو يعذبونه, ويصيح بهم:
(أتقتلون رجلا أن يقول ربي الله)؟؟
ثم يصيح في أميّة بن خلف: خذ أكثر من ثمنه واتركه حرا..
وكأنما كان أمية يغرق وأدركه زورق النجاة..

  لقد طابت نفسه وسعدت حين سمع أبا بكر يعرض ثمن تحريره اذ كان اليأس من تطويع لال قد بلغ في  في نفوسهم أشده, ولأنهم كانوا من التجار, فقد أردكوا أن بيعه أربح لهم من موته..
باعوه  لأبي بكر الذي حرّره من فوره, وأخذ بلال مكانه بين الرجال الأحرار...

  وحين كان الصدّيق يتأبط ذراع بلال منطلقا به الى الحرية قال له أمية:
خذه, فواللات والعزى, لو أبيت الا أن تشتريه بأوقية واحدة لبعتكه بها..
وفطن أبو بكر لما في هذه الكلمات من مرارة اليأس وخيبة الأمل وكان حريّا بألا يجيبه..
ولكن لأن فيها مساسا بكرامة هذا الذي قد صار أخا له, وندّا,أجاب أمية قائلا:
والله لو أبيتم أنتم الا مائة أوقية لدفعتها..!!

  وانطلق بصاحبه الى رسول الله يبشره بتحريره.. وكان عيدا عظيما!
وبعد هجرة الرسول والمسلمين الى المدينة, واستقرارهم بها, يشرّع الرسول للصلاة أذانها..
فمن يكون المؤذن للصلاة خمس مرات كل يوم..؟ وتصدح عبر الأفق تكبيراته وتهليلاته..؟
انه بلال.. الذي صاح منذ ثلاث عشرة سنة والعذاب يهدّه ويشويه أن: "الله أحد..أحد".
لقد وقع اختيار الرسول عليه اليوم ليكون أول مؤذن للاسلام.
وبصوته النديّ الشجيّ مضى يملأ الأفئدة ايمانا, والأسماع روعة وهو ينادى:
الله أكبر.. الله أكبر
الله أكبر .. الله أكبر
أشهد أن لااله الا الله
أشهد أن لا اله الا الله
أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله
أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله
حي على الصلاة
حي على الصلاة
حي على الفلاح 
حي على الفلاح
الله أكبر.. الله أكبر
لااله الا الله...

  ونشب القتال بين المسلمين وجيش قريش الذي  قدم الى المدينة غازيا..
وتدور الحرب عنيفة قاسية ضارية..وبلال هناك يصول ويجول في أول غزوة يخوضها الاسلام, غزوة بدر.. تلك الغزوة التي أمر الرسول عليه السلام أن يكون شعارها: "أحد..أحد".

**

  في هذه الغزوة ألقت قريش بأفلاذ أكبادها, وخرج أشرافها جميعا لمصارعهم..!!
ولقد همّ بالنكوص عن الخروج "أمية بن خلف" .. هذا الذي كان سيدا لبلال, والذي كان يعذبه في وحشيّة قاتلة..

  همّ بالنكوص لولا أن ذهب اليه صديقه "عقبة بن أبي معيط" حين علم عن نبأ تخاذله وتقاعسه, حاملا في يمينه مجمرة حتى اذا واجهه وهو جالس وسط قومه, ألقى الجمرة بين يديه وقال له: يا أبا علي, استجمر بهبذ, فانما أنت من النساء..!!!
وصاح به أمية قائلا: قبحك الله, وقبّح ما جئت به..
ثم لم يجد بدّا من الخروج مع الغزاة فخرج..
أيّة أسرار للقدر, يطويها وينشرها..؟
لقد كان عقبة بن أبي معيط أكبر مشجع لأمية على تعذيب بلال, وغير بلال من المسلمين المستضعفين..
واليوم هو نفسه الذي يغريه بالخروج الى غزوة بدر التي سيكون فيها مصرعه..!!
كما سيكون فيها مصرع عقبة أيضا!
لقد كان أمية من القاعدين عن الحرب.. ولولا تشهير عقبة به على هذا النحو الذي رأيناه لما خرج..!!
ولكن الله بالغ أمره, فليخرج أمية فان بينه وبين عبد من عباد الله حسابا قديما, جاء أوان تصفيته, فالديّان لا يموت, وكما تدينون تدانون..!!

  وان القدر ليحلو له أن يسخر بالجبارين.. فعقبة الذي كان أمية يصغي لتحريضه, ويسارع اى هواه في تعذيب المؤمنين الأبرياء, هو نفسه الذب سيقود أميّة الى مصرعه..
وبيد من..؟
بيد بلال نفسه.. وبلال وحده!!
نفس اليد التي طوّقها أميّة بالسلاسل, وأوجع صاحبها ضربا, وعذابا..
مع هذه اليد ذاتها, هي اليوم, وفي غزوة بدر, على موعد أجاد القدر توقيته, مع جلاد قريش الذي أذل المؤمنين بغيا وعدوا..
ولقد حدث هذا تماما..

  وحين بدأ القتال بين الفريقين, وارتج جانب المعركة من قبل المسلمين بشعارهم:" أحد.. أحد" انخلع  قلب أمية, وجاءه النذير..
ان الكلمة التي كان يرددها بالأمس عبد تحت وقع العذاب والهول قد صارت اليوم شعار دين بأسره وشعار الأمة الجديدة كلها..!!
"أحد..أحد"؟؟!!
أهكذا..؟ وبهذه السرعة.. وهذا النمو العظيم..؟؟ 

**

  وتلاحمت السيوف وحمي القتال..
وبينما المعركة تقترب من نهايتها, لمح أمية بن خلف" عبد الرحمن بن عوف" صاحب رسول الله, فاحتمى به, وطلب اليه أن يكون أسيره رجاء أن يخلص بحياته..
وقبل عبد الرحمن عرضه وأجاره, ثم سار به وسط العمعمة الى مكان السرى.
وفي الطريق لمح بلال فصاح قائلا:
"رأس الكفر أميّة بن خلف.. لا نجوت ان نجا".
ورفع سيفه ليقطف الرأس الذي لطالما أثقله الغرور والكبر, فصاح به عبد الرحمن بن عوف:
"أي بلال.. انه أسيري".
أسير والحرب مشبوبة دائرة..؟
أسير وسيفه يقطر دما مما كان يصنع قبل لحظة في أجساد المسلمين..؟
لا.. ذلك في رأي بلال ضحك بالعقول وسخرية.. ولقد ضحك أمية وسخر بما فيه الكفاية..
سخر حتى لم يترك من السخرية بقية يدخرها ليوم مثل هذا اليوم, وهذا المأزق, وهذا المصير..!!
ورأى بلال أنه لن يقدر وحده على اقتحام حمى أخيه في الدين عبد الرحمن بن عوف, فصاح بأعلى صوته في المسلمين:
"يا أنصار الله.. رأس الكفر أمية بن خلف, لا نجوت ان نجا"...!
وأقبلت كوكبة من المسلمين تقطر سيوفهم المنايا, وأحاطت بأمية وابنه ولم يستطع عبد الرحمن بن عوف أن يصنع شيئا.. بل لم يستطع أن يحمي أذراعه التي بددها الزحتم.
وألقى بلال على جثمان أمية الذي هوى تحت السيوف القاصفة نظرة طويلة, ثم هرول عنه مسرعا وصوته النديّ يصيح:
"أحد.. أحد.."

**

  لا أظن أن من حقنا أن نبحث عن فضيلة التسامح لدى بلال في مثل هذا المقام..
فلو أن اللقاء بين بلال وأمية تمّ في ظروف أخرى, لجازنا أن نسال بلالا حق التسامح, وما كان لرجل في مثل ايمانه وتقاه أن يبخل به.
لكن اللقاء الذي تم بينهما, كان في حرب, جاءها كل فريق ليفني غريمه..

  السيوف تتوهج.. والقتلى يسقطون.. والمنايا تتواثب, ثم يبصر بلال أمية الذي لم يترك في جسده موضع أنملة الا ويحمل آثار تعذيب.
وأين يبصره وكيف..؟
يبصره في ساحة الحرب والقتال يحصد بسيفه كل ما يناله من رؤوس المسلمين, ولو أدرك رأس بلال ساعتئذ لطوّح به..
في ظروف كهذه يلتقي الرجلان فيها, لا يكون من المنطق العادل في شيء أن نسأل بلالا: لماذا لم يصفح الصفح الجميل..؟؟

**

  وتمضي الأيام وتفتح مكة..
ويدخلها الرسول شاكرا مكبرا على رأس عشرة آلاف من المسلمين..
ويتوجه الى الكعبة رأسا.. هذا المكان المقدس الذي زحمته قريش بعدد أيام السنة من الأصنام..!!
لقد جاء الحق وزهق الباطل..
ومن اليوم لا عزى.. ولا لات.. ولا هبل.. لن يجني الانسان بعد اليوم هامته لحجر, ولا وثن.. ولن يعبد الناس ملء ضمائرهم الا الله الي ليس كمثله شيء, الواحد الأحد, الكبير المتعال..
ويدخل الرسول الكعبة, مصطحبا معه بلال..!
ولا يكاد يدخلها حتى يواجه تمثالا منحوتا, يمثل ابراهيم عليه السلام وهو يستقسم بالأزلام, فيغضب الرسول ويقول:
"قاتلهم الله..
ما كان شيخنا يستقسم بالأزلام.. ما كان ابراهيم يهوديا ولا نصرانيا ولكن كان حنيفا مسلما وما كان من المشركين".

  ويأمر بلال أن يعلو ظهر المسجد, ويؤذن.
ويؤذن بلال.. فيالروعة الزمان, واملكان, والمناسبة..!!
كفت الحياة في مكة عن الحركة, ووقفت الألوف المسلمة كالنسمة الساكنة, تردد في خشوع وهمس كلمات الآذان ورء بلال.

  والمشركون في بيوتهم لا يكادون يصدقون:
أهذا هو محمد وفقراؤه الذين أخرجوا بالأمس من هذا الديار..؟؟
أهذا هو حقا, ومعه عشرة آلاف من المؤمنين..؟؟
أهذا هو حقا الذي قاتلناه, وطاردنبه, وقتلنا أحب الناس اليه..؟
أهذا هو حقا الذي كان يخاطبنا من لحظات ورقابنا بين يديه, ويقول لنا:
"اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء"..!!

  ولكن ثلاثة من أشراف قريش, كانوا جلوسا بفناء الكعبة, وكأنما يلفحهم مشهد بلال وهو يدوس أصنامهم بقدميه, ويرسل من فوق ركامها المهيل صوته بالأذان المنتشر في آفاق مكة كلها كعبير الربيع..
أما هؤلاء الثلاثة فهم, أبوسفيان بن حرب, وكان قد أسلم منذ ساعات, وعتّاب بن أسيد, والحارث بن هشام, وكانا لم يسلما بعد.

  قال عتاب وعينه على بلال وهو يصدح بأذانه:
لقد أكرم الله اسيدا, ألا يكون سمع هذا فيسمع منه ما يغيظه. وقال الحارث:
أما والله لو أعلم أن محمدا محق لاتبعته..!!
وعقب أبو سفيان الداهية على حديثهما قائلا:
اني لا أقول شيئا, فلو تكلمت لأخبرت عني هذه الحصى!! وحين غادر النبي الكعبة رآهم, وقرأ وجوههم في لحظة, قال وعيناه تتألقان بنور الله, وفرحة النصر:
قد علمت الذي قلتم..!!!
ومضى يحدثهم بما قالوا..
فصاح الحارث وعتاب:
نشهد أنك رسول الله, والله ما سمعنا أحد فنقول أخبرك..!!
واستقبلا بلال بقلوب جديدة..في أفئدتهم صدى الكلمات التي سمعوها في خطاب الرسول أول دخول مكة:
" يامعشر قريش..
ان الله قد أذهب عنكم نخوة الجاهلية وتعظمها بالآباء..
الناس من آدم وآدم من تراب"..

**

  وعاش بلال مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, يشهد معه المشاهد كلها, يؤذن للصلاة, ويحيي ويحمي شعائر هذا الدين العظيم الذي أخرجه من الظلمات الى النور, ومن الرق الى الحريّة..
وعلا شأن الاسلام, وعلا معه شأن المسلمين, وكان بلال يزداد كل يوم قربا من قلب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي كان يصفه بأنه:" رجل من أهل الجنة"..
لكن بلالا بقي كما هو كريما متواضعا, لا يرى نفسه الا أنه:" الحبشي الذي كان بالأمس عبدا"..!!


  ذهب يوما يخطب لنفسه ولأخيه زوجتين فقال لأبيهما:
"أنا بلال, هذا أخي عبدان من الحبشة.. كنا ضالين فهدانا الله.. ومنا عبدين فأعتقنا الله.. ان تزوّجونا فالحمد لله.. وان تمنعونا فالله أكبر.."!!

**

  وذهب الرسول الى الرفيق الأعلى راضيا مرضيا, ونهض بأمر المسلمين من بعده خليفته أبو بكر الصديق..
وذهب بلال الى خليفة رسول الله يقول له:
" يا خليفة رسول الله..
اني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: أفضل عمل لبمؤمن الجهاد في سبيل الله"..
فقال له أبو بكر: فما تشاء يا بلال..؟
قال: أردت أن أرابط في سبيل الله حتىأموت..
قال أبو بكر ومن يؤذن لنا؟
قال بلال وعيناه تفيضان من الدمع, اني لا أؤذن لأحد بعد رسول الله.
قال أبو بكر: بل ابق وأذن لنا يا بلال..
قال بلال: ان كنت أعتقتني لأكون لك فليكن لك ما تريد. وان كنت أعتقتني لله فدعني وما أعتقتني له..
قالأبو بكر: بل أعتقتك لله يا بلال..
ويختلف الرواة, فيروي بعضهم أنه سافر الى الشام حيث بقي فيها مجاهدا مرابطا.
ويروي بعضهم الآخر, أنه قبل رجاء أبي بكر في أن يبقى معه بالمدينة, فلما قبض وولي عمر الخلافة استأذنه وخرج الى الشام.

  على أية حال, فقد نذر بلال بقية حياته وعمره للمرابطة في ثغور الاسلام, مصمما أن يلقى الله ورسوله وهو على خير عمل يحبانه.

  ولم يعد يصدح بالأذان بصوته الشجي الحفيّ المهيب, ذلك أنه لم ينطق في أذانه "أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله" حتى تجيش به الذمؤيات فيختفي صوته تحت وقع أساه, وتصيح بالكلمات دموعه وعبراته.
وكان آخر أذان له أيام زار أمير المؤمنين عمر وتوسل المسلمون اليه أن يحمل بلالا على أن يؤذن لهم صلاة واحدة.
ودعا أمير المؤمنين بلال, وقد حان وقت الصلاة ورجاه أن يؤذن لها.
وصعد بلال وأذن.. فبكى الصحابة الذين كانوا أدركوا رسول الله وبلال يؤذن له.. بكوا كما لم يبكوا من قبل أبدا.. وكان عمر أشدهم بكاء..!!

**

  ومات بلال في الشام مرابطا في سبيل الله كما أراد.

وتحت ثرى دمشق يثوي اليوم رفات رجل من أعظم رجال البشر صلابة في الوقوف الى جانب العقيدة والاقتناع...*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة التاسعة

هو الذي وقف يوم السقيفة بعد وفاة رسول الله صلي الله عليه و سلم  حين اعلن فريق من الانصار احقيتهم بالخلافة
و قف قائلا :
" تعلمون أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان من المهاجرين..
فخليفته اذن ينبغي أن يكون من المهاجرين..
ولقد كنا أنصار رسول الله..
وعلينا اليوم أن نكون أنصار خليفته"..
وكانت كلماته, بردا, وسلاما..
هذا الصحاب الجليل  ورث المكارم كابرا عن كابر..
فأبوه كان زعيم الأوس, وكان واحدا من كبار أشراف العرب في الجاهلية, ومقاتليهم الأشداء..
لقبه اهل المدينة بالكامل لرجاحة عقله 
كما لقب ببطل يوم السقيفة
لموقفه الحازم من قضية الخلافة و حقن المشاحنات بين المهاجرين و الانصار

من هو الصحابي الجليل؟*

----------


## قلب مصر

الصحابي الجليل .....
أسيد بن حضير
رضي الله عنه وأرضاه ..

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الصحابي الجليل هو  أسيد بن خضير الكتائب رضي الله عنه..
*

----------


## أم أحمد

اسيد بن حضير

----------


## kethara

*أسيد بن حضير رضي الله عنه

وفيه يقول الشاعر:
لو أن المنايا حدن عن ذي مهابة
لهبن حضيرا يوم غلّق واقما
يطوف به، حتى اذا الليل جنّه
تبوأ منه مقعداً متناغماً

مع تحيتــــــى*

----------


## قلب مصر

الصحابي الجليل 
أسيد بن حضير
رضي الله عنه وأرضاه

----------


## القواس

*الصحابي الجليل
أسيد بن خضير
 بطل يوم السقيفة*

*مقدما
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الصحابي الجليل " أسيد بن حضير" رضى الله عنه

----------


## قلب مصر

طب هو ينفع كلنا نستبدل ساعنا الرقمية اللي موديانا في داهية ونستعمل الساعات الرملية
مش دي مسابقة في قاعة التاريخ
حتى علشان تبقى متسقة مع التاريخ برضه
مفيش فايدة  :: 
خلاص يا أستاذ معتز أنا حدفت ساعتي وساعة الموبايل وساعة الكمبيوتر وساعة الحيطة من الشباك
مش عارفة ايه اللي فاضل اعمله تاني
ثانية واحدة كان يجرى ايه ....... طب ثانية واحدة كان يجرى ايه

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القواس
					

الصحابي الجليل
أسيد بن خضير
 بطل يوم السقيفة

مقدما



طب ليه يا دكتور محمد
بس بصراحة عندك حق
بسم الله ما شاء الله
شعاع و ام احمد و قلب مصر و قيثارة و ايمان
مش مخليين حد يقرب من المراكز الثلاث الاولي
يعني ربنا معاك*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> طب هو ينفع كلنا نستبدل ساعنا الرقمية اللي موديانا في داهية ونستعمل الساعات الرملية
> مش دي مسابقة في قاعة التاريخ
> حتى علشان تبقى متسقة مع التاريخ برضه
> مفيش فايدة 
> خلاص يا أستاذ معتز أنا حدفت ساعتي وساعة الموبايل وساعة الكمبيوتر وساعة الحيطة من الشباك
> مش عارفة ايه اللي فاضل اعمله تاني
> ثانية واحدة كان يجرى ايه ....... طب ثانية واحدة كان يجرى ايه


*معلش بقي اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر
علي راي الكابتن لطيف
الميقاتي الوحيد هنا 
هو ساعة المنتدي
تتعوض المرات الجاية باذن الله*

----------


## شعاع من نور

[frame="13 80"]*
أسيد بن خضير

بطل يوم السقيفة

ورث المكارم كابراً عن كابر..

فأبوه خضير الكتائب كان زعيم الأوس, وكان واحداً من كبار أشراف العرب في الجاهلية, ومقاتليهم الأشداء..

وفيه يقول الشاعر:

لو أن المنايا حدن عن ذي مهابة

                                    لهبن خضيراً يوم غلّق واقما

يطوف به, حتى اذا الليل جنّه

                                    تبوأ منه مقعدا متناغما

وورث أسيد عن أبيه مكانته, وشجاعته وجوده, فكان قبل أن يسلم, واحداً من زعماء المدينة وأشراف العرب, و رماتها الأفذاذ..

فلما اصطفاه الله للإسلام, وهدي الى صراط العزيز الحميد, تناهى عزه.

وتسامى شرفه, يوم أخذ مكانه, وأخذ واحداً من أنصار الله وأنصار رسوله, ومن السابقين الى الإسلام العظيم..

و لقد كان إسلامه يوم أسلم سريعاً, وحاسماً وشريفاً..

فعندما أرسل الرسول عليه السلام مصعب بن عمير إلى المدينة ليعلم ويفقه المسلمين من الأنصار الذين بايعوا النبي عليه الصلاة و السلام على الإسلام بيعة العقبة الأولى, وليدعو غيرهم إلى دين الله.

يومئذ, جلس أسيد بن خضير, وسعد بن معاذ, وكانا زعيمي قومهما, يتشاوران في أمر هذا الغريب الذي جاء من مكة يسفّه دينهما, ويدعو  إلى دين جديد لا يعرفونه..

وقال سعد لأسيد:" انطلق إلى هذا الرجل فازجره"..

وحمل أسيد حربته, وأغذ السير الى حيث كان مصعب في ضيافة أسعد بن زرارة من زعماء المدينة الذين سبقوا إلى الاسلام.

وعند مجلس مصعب وأسعد بن زرارة رأى أسيد جمهرة من الناس تصغي في اهتمام للكلمات الرشيدة التي يدعوهم بها الى الله, مصعب بن عمير عليه رضوان الله..

وفجأهم أسيد بغضبه وثورته..

وقال له مصعب:

" هل لك في أن تجلس فتسمع.. فإن رضيت أمرنا قبلته, و إن كرهته, كففنا عنك ما تكره"..؟؟

كان أسيد رجلاً.. وكان مستنير العقل ذكيّ القلب حتى لقبه أهل المدينة بالكامل.. وهو لقب كان يحمله أبوه من قبله..

فلما رأى مصعباً يحتكم به الى المنطق والعقل, غرس حربته في الأرض, وقال لمصعب:

لقد أنصفت: هات ما عندك..

وراح مصعب يقرأ عليه من القرآن, ويفسّر له دعوة الدين الجديد. الدين الحق الذي أمر محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام بتبليغه ونشر رايته.

ويقول الذين حضروا هذا المجلس :

" والله لقد عرفنا في وجه أسيد الإسلام قبل أن يتكلم..

عرفناه في إشراقه وتسهّله"..!!

  لم يكد مصعب ينتهي من حديثه حتى صاح أسيد مبهوراً :

" ما أحسن هذا الكلام وأجمله..

كيف تصنعون اذا أردتم أن تدخلوا في هذا الدين".؟

قال له مصعب:

" تطهر بدنك, وثوبك, وتشهد شهادة الحق, ثم تصلي"..

إن شخصية أسيد شخصية مستقيمة قوية و ناصعة, وهي اذ تعرف طريقها , لا تتردد لحظة أمام إرادتها الحازمة..

ومن ثمّ, قام أسيد في غير إرجاء ولا إبطاء ليستقبل الدين الذي انفتح له قلبه, وأشرقت به روحه, فاغتسل وتطهر, ثم سجد لله رب العالمين, معلناً إسلامه, مودّعا أيام وثنيّته, وجاهليته..!!

كان على أسيد أن يعود لسعد بن معاذ, لينقل اليه أخبار المهمة التي كلفه بها.. مهمة زجر مصعب بن عمير و إخراجه..

وعاد إلى سعد..

وما كاد يقترب من مجلسه, حتى قال سعد لمن حوله :

" أقسم لقد جاءكم أسيد بغير الوجه الذي  ذهب به".!!

أجل..

لقد ذهب بوجه طافح بالمرارة, والغضب والتحدي..

وعاد بوجه تغشاه السكينة والرحمة والنور..!!

و قرر أسيد أن يستخدم ذكاءه قليلاً..

إنه يعرف أن سعد بن معاذ مثله تماماً في صفاء جوهره ومضاء عزمه, وسلامة تفكيره وتقديره..

ويعلم أنه ليس بينه وبين الاسلام سوى أن يسمع ما سمع هو من كلام الله, الذي يحسن ترتيله وتفسيره سفير الرسول اليهم مصعب بن عمير..

لكنه لو قال لسعد: اني أسلمت, فقم وأسلم, لكانت مجابهة غير مأمونة العاقبة..

إذن فعليه أن يثير حميّة سعد بطريقة تدفعه الى مجلس مصعب حتى يسمع ويرى..

فكيف السبيل لهذا..؟

كان مصعب كما ذكرنا من قبل ينزل ضيفا على أسعد بن زرارة..

وأسعد بن زرارة هو ابن خالة سعد بن معاذ..

هنالك قال أسيد لسعد:

" لقد حُدّثت أن بني الحارثة قد خرجوا الى أسعد بن زرارة ليقتلوه, وهم يعلمون أنه ابن خالتك"..

وقام سعد, تقوده الحميّة والغضب, وأخذ الحربة, وسار مسرعاً الى حيث أسعد ومصعب, ومن معهما من المسلمين..

ولما اقترب من المجلس لم يجد ضوضاء ولا لغطاً, وانما هي السكينة تغشى جماعة يتوسطهم مصعب بن عمير, يتلو آيات الله في خشوع, وهم يصغون اليه في اهتمام عظيم..

هنالك أدرك الحيلة التي نسجها له أسيد لكي يحمله على السعي الى هذا المجلس, والقاء السمع لما يقوله سفير الإسلام مصعب بن عمير.

ولقد صدقت فراسة أسيد في صاحبه, فما كاد سعد يسمع حتى شرح الله صدره للاسلام, وأخذ مكانه في سرعة الضوء بين المؤمنين السابقين..!!

كان أسيد يحمل في قلبه إيماناً و ثيقاً ومضيئاً..

وكان إيمانه يفيء عليه من الأناة والحلم وسلامة التقدير ما يجعله أهلاً للثقة دوماً..

وفي غزوة بني المصطلق تحركت مغايظ عبدالله بن أبيّ فقال لمن حوله من أهل المدينة:

" لقد أحللتمومهم بلادكم, وقاسمتموهم أموالكم..

أما والله لو أمسكتم عنهم ما بأيديكم لتحوّلوا الى غير دياركم..

أما والله لئن رجعنا الى المدينة ليخرجنّ الأعز منها الأذل"..

سمع الصحابي الجليل زيد بن الأرقم هذه الكلمات, بل هذه السموم المنافقة المسعورة, فكان حقاً عليه أن يخبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم..

وتألم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كثيرا, و قابله أسيد فقال له النبي عليه السلام:

أوما بلغك ما قال صاحبكم..؟؟

قال أسيد:

وأيّ صاحب يا رسول الله..؟؟

قال الرسول:

عبدالله بن أبيّ!!

قال أسيد:

وماذا قال..؟؟

قال الرسول:

زعم انه إن رجع الى المدينة لخرجنّ الأعز منها الأذل.

قال أسيد:

فأنت والله, يا رسول الله, تخرجه منها إن شاء الله.. هو و الله الذليل, وأنت العزيز..

ثم قال أسيد:

"يا رسول الله ارفق به, فوالله لقد جاءنا الله بك وان قومه لينظمون له الخرز ليتوّجوه على المدينة ملكا, فهو يرى أن الإسلام قد سلبه ملكا"..

بهذا التفكير الهادئ العميق المتزن الواضح, كان أسيد دائماً يعالج القضايا ببديهة حاضرة وثاقبة..

و في يوم السقيفة, اثر وفاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث أعلن فريق من الأنصار, وعلى رأسهم سعد بن عبادة أحقيتهم بالخلافة, وطال الحوار, واحتدمت المناقشة, كان موقف أسيد, وهو كما عرفنا زعيم أنصاري كبير, كان موقفه فعالاً في حسم الموقف, وكانت كلماته كفلق الصبح في تحديد الاتجاهه..

وقف أسيد فقال مخاطبا فريق الأنصار من قومه :

" تعلمون أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان من المهاجرين..

فخليفته اذن ينبغي أن يكون من المهاجرين..

ولقد كنا أنصار رسول الله..

وعلينا اليوم أن نكون أنصار خليفته"..


وكانت كلماته, بردا, وسلاما..

و لقد عاش أسيد بن خضير رضي الله عنه عابداً, قانتاً, باذلاً روحه وماله في سبيل الخير, جاعلاً وصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للأنصار نصب عينيه:

" اصبروا.. حتى تلقوني على الحوض"..

ولقد كان لدينه وخلقه موضع تكريم الصدّيق حبّه, كذلك كانت له نفس المكانة والمنزلة في قلب أمير المؤمنين عمر, وفي أفئدة الصحابة جميعا.

وكان الإستماع لصوته وهو يرتل القرآن إحدى المغانم الكبرى التي يحرص الأصحاب عليها..

ذلك الصوت الخاشع الباهر المنير الذي أخبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم أن الملائكة دنت من صاحبه ذات ليلة لسماعه..

وفي شهر شعبان عام عشرين للهجرة, مات أسيد..

وأبى أمير المؤمنين عمر إلا أن يحمل نعشه فوق كتفه..

وتحت ثرى البقيع وارى الأصحاب جثمان مؤمن عظيم..

وعادوا الى المدينة وهم يستذكرون مناقبه ويرددون قول الرسول الكريم عنه:

" نعم الرحل.. أسيد بن خضير"..
*[/frame]

أنا بس عاوزة أقول حاجة..من حوالي سنة و شوية كانت مسابقة هو وهي في قاعة الأسرة..و اللي كانت منظماها العزيزة boukybouky...في إحدى المرات..كان الحل هو الصحابي الجليل سعد بن معاذ..
فكانت قصة إسلامه زي ما شفنا مبنية على إسلام أسيد بن خضير..و وقتها قلت لازم الصحابي ده أعرف عنه_على أسيد رضي الله عنه_ و لغاية قبل ساعة..كنت نسيت كل شيء عن الموضوع ده.. ::$: 

بجد أنا ممتنة جداً للمسابقة دي..
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة الحلقة العاشرة

الفائز الاول

شعاع من نورa

5 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثاني

ام احمد

3 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثالث

قيثارة

نقطتان

*****
الفائز الربع

قلب مصر

القواس

اخت ضابط شرطة

نقطة واحدة
*

----------


## h m

انا اسفة اني مقدرتش اشترك الظروف كلها مش مظبوطة
فجزاكم الله خيرا ورفع قدركم 
واتمني التوفيق للجميع

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النتيجة بعد اليوم التاسع


شعاع من نور   29نقاط

اخت ضابط شرطة 21 نقاط

ام احمد  19نقاط 

قلب مصر  18نقاط

قيثارة  6 نقاط

القواس  5نقاط

سامح عطية  3نقاط

دكتور مصطفي  1 نقاط

اسكندراني  1 نقاط

الف مبروك و عقبال الباقيين*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> [frame="13 80"]*
> أسيد بن خضير
> 
> بطل يوم السقيفة
> 
> ورث المكارم كابراً عن كابر..
> 
> فأبوه خضير الكتائب كان زعيم الأوس, وكان واحداً من كبار أشراف العرب في الجاهلية, ومقاتليهم الأشداء..
> 
> ...


*الف شكر علي التقدمة سارة
و افتقدناك امبارح
و كما قلت اسلام سعد بن معاذ رضي الله عنه و ارضاه مرتبط باسلام اسيد بن خضير رضوان الله عليه
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> انا اسفة اني مقدرتش اشترك الظروف كلها مش مظبوطة
> فجزاكم الله خيرا ورفع قدركم 
> واتمني التوفيق للجميع


*اهلا بك اختنا الفاضلة
و ان شاء الله تتيسر معك الامور و تشاركينا 
و جزاك كل خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*
الحلقة العاشرة

الصحابي الجليل رضي الله عنه صورة رضيّة من صور الصدق, والزهد, والورع, والتفاني وحب الله وطاعته...
وان معه من توفيق الله ونعمة الهدى لشيئا كثيرا, ومع ذلك فهو لا يفتأ يبكي, ويبكي, ويقول:
" يا ليتني كنت رمادا, تذروه الرياح"..!!
ذلك أن هؤلاء الرجال لم يكونوا يخافون الله بسبب ما يدركون من ذنب, فقلما كانت لهم بعد اسلامهم ذنوب..
انما كانوا يخافونه ويخشونه بقدر ادراكهم لعظمته وجلاله,وبقدر ادراكهم لحقيقة عجزهم عن شكره وعبادته, فمهما يضرعوا, ويركعوا, ومهما يسجدوا, ويعبدوا..
ولقد سأل أصحاب الرسول يوما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا:
" يا رسول الله, مالنا اذا كنا عندك رقت قلوبنا, وزهدنا دنيانا, وكأننا نرى الآخرة رأي العين.. حتى اذا خرجنا من عندك, ولقينا أهلنا, وأولادنا, ودنيانا, أنكرنا أنفسنا..؟؟"
فأجابهم عليه السلام:
" والذي نفسي بيده, لو تدومون على حالكم عندي, لصافحتكم الملائكة عيانا, ولكن ساعة.. وساعة.
وسمع الصحابي الجليل هذا الحديث. فاشتعلت أشواقه.. وكأنما آلى على نفسه ألا يقعد دون تلك الغاية الجليلة ولو كلفته حياته, وكأنما لم تقنع همّته بأن يحيا حياته ساعة.. وساعة.. فأراد أن تكون كلها ساعة واحدة موصولة النجوى والتبتل لله رب العالمين..!!

ولما وقع النزاع الكبير بين المسلمين, بين فريق علي وفريق معاوية, لم يقف الصحابي الجليل  موقف الحيدة وحسب, بل راح يرفع صوته بين الناس داعيا ايّاهم أن يكفوا عن الاشتراك في تلك الحرب, حاضنا قضية الاسلام خير محتضن.. وراح يقول للناس:
" لأن أرعى أعنزا حضنيات في رأس جبل حتى يدركني الموت, أحبّ اليّ من أن أرمي في أحد الفريقين بسهم, أخطأ أم أصاب"..
وكان يوصي من يلقاه من المسلمين قائلا:
" الزم مسجدك..
فان دخل عليك, فالزم بيتك..
فان دخل عليك بيتك من يريد نفسك ومالك فقاتله"..

فمن هو الصحابي الجليل ؟*

----------


## ghazala son

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اخي الفاضل 
ghazala son
كل عام و انت بخير
اعتذر بشدة لانني قمت بحذف اسم الصحابي الجليل من مداخلتك السابقة
لان شروط المسابقة تسمح بعرض الاجابات بداية من الساعة 11 مساء كل يوم و حتي الساعة 11.05 
و اي اجابات ترد قبل هذا التوقيت او بعده لن يلتفت اليها
يارب ظروفك تكون مواتية و نجدك معنا الساعة 11 لتضع اجاباتك الصحيحة التي قمت بحذفها
تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الصحابي الجليل هو عمران بن حصين رضي الله عنه..
*

----------


## قلب مصر

الصحابي الجليل 
عمران بن حصين
رضي الله عنه وأرضاه

----------


## أم أحمد

الصحابي الجليل عمران بن حصين رضي الله عنه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الصحابي الجليل عمران بن حصين

----------


## kethara

* الصحابى الجليل 
عمران بن حصين

مع تحيتــــى*

----------


## قلب مصر

الصحابي الجليل ....
عمران بن حصين
رضي الله عنه وأرضاه

----------


## شعاع من نور

[frame="13 80"]*

عمران بن حصين

شبيه الملائكة

قال فيه محمد بن سيرين :"ما قدم البصرة أحد من أصحاب رسول الله. صلى الله عليه وسلم يفضل على عمران بن حصين"


عام خيبر، أقبل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مبايعا..

ومنذ وضع يمينه في يمين الرسول أصبحت يده اليمنى موضع تكريم كبير، فآلى على نفسه ألا يستخدمها الا في كل عمل طيّب، وكريم..

هذه الظاهرة تنبئ عما يتمتع به صاحبها من حسّ دقيق. 

وعمران بن حصين رضي الله عنه صورة رضيّة من صور الصدق، والزهد، والورع، والتفاني وحب الله وطاعته...

وان معه من توفيق الله ونعمة الهدى لشيئا كثيرا، ومع ذلك فهو لا يفتأ يبكي، ويبكي، ويقول:

" يا ليتني كنت رمادا، تذروه الرياح"..!!

ذلك أن هؤلاء الرجال لم يكونوا يخافون الله بسبب ما يدركون من ذنب، فقلما كانت لهم بعد اسلامهم ذنوب..

انما كانوا يخافونه ويخشونه بقدر ادراكهم لعظمته وجلاله،وبقدر إدراكهم لحقيقة عجزهم عن شكره وعبادته، فمهما يضرعوا، ويركعوا، ومهما يسجدوا، ويعبدوا..

ولقد سأل أصحاب الرسول يوما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا:

" يا رسول الله، مالنا إذا كنا عندك رقت قلوبنا، وزهدنا دنيانا، وكأننا نرى الآخرة رأي العين.. حتى إذا خرجنا من عندك، ولقينا أهلنا، وأولادنا، ودنيانا، أنكرنا أنفسنا..؟؟"

فأجابهم عليه السلام:

" والذي نفسي بيده، لو تدومون على حالكم عندي، لصافحتكم الملائكة عيانا، ولكن ساعة.. وساعة.

وسمع عمران بن حصين هذا الحديث. فاشتعلت أشواقه.. وكأنما آلى على نفسه ألا يقعد دون تلك الغاية الجليلة ولو كلفته حياته، وكأنما لم تقنع همّته بأن يحيا حياته ساعة.. وساعة.. فأراد أن تكون كلها ساعة واحدة موصولة النجوى والتبتل لله رب العالمين..!!


*************

وفي خلافة أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب أرسله الخليفة الى البصرة ليفقه أهلها ويعلمهم.. وفي البصرة حطّ رحاله، وأقبل عليه أهلها مذ عرفوه يتبركون به، ويستضيؤن بتقواه.

كان عمران يرفض أن يشغله عن الله وعبادته شاغل، استغرق في العبادة، واستوعبته العبادة حتى صار كأنه لا ينتمي الى عالم الدنيا التي يعيش فوق أرضها وبين ناسها..

أجل..

صار كأنه ملك يحيا بين الملائكة، يحادثونه ويحادثهم.. ويصافحونه ويصافحهم..


*****************

ولما وقع النزاع بين المسلمين، لم يقف عمران موقف الحيدة وحسب، بل راح يرفع صوته بين الناس داعيا ايّاهم أن يكفوا عن الإشتراك في تلك الحرب، حاضناً قضية الإسلام خير محتضن.. وراح يقول للناس:

" لأن أرعى أعنزاً حضنيات في رأس جبل حتى يدركني الموت، أحبّ اليّ من أن أرمي في أحد الفريقين بسهم، أخطأ أم أصاب"..

وكان يوصي من يلقاه من المسلمين قائلا:

" الزم مسجدك..

فان دخل عليك، فالزم بيتك..

فان دخل عليك بيتك من يريد نفسك ومالك فقاتله"..


*******************

وحقق إيمان عمران بن حصين أعظم نجاح، حين أصابه مرض موجع لبث معه ثلاثين عاما، ما ضجر منه ولا قال: أفّ..

بل كان مثابراً على عبادته قائماً، وقاعداً وراقداً..

وكان إذا هوّن عليه اخوانه وعوّاده أمر علته بكلمات مشجعة، ابتسم لها وقال:

" إن أحبّ الأشياء الى نفسي، أحبها الى الله"..!!

وكانت وصيته لأهله واخوانه حين أدركه الموت:

" اذا رجعتم من دفني، فانحروا وأطعموا "..


أجل لينحروا ويطعموا، فموت مؤمن مثل عمران بن حصين ليس موتا، انما هو حق زفاف عظيم، ومجيد، تزف فيه روح عالية راضية الى جنّة عرضها السموات والأرض أعدّت للمتقين... 
*
[/frame]
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة الحلقة العاشرة

الفائز الاول

شعاع من نورa

5 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثاني

قلب مصر

3 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثالث

ام احمد

نقطتان

*****
الفائز الربع

اخت ضابط شرطة

قيثارة 


نقطة واحدة
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النتيجة بعد اليوم العاشر


شعاع من نور   34نقاط

اخت ضابط شرطة 22 نقاط

ام احمد  21نقاط 

قلب مصر  21نقاط

قيثارة  7 نقاط

القواس  5نقاط

سامح عطية  3نقاط

دكتور مصطفي  1 نقاط

اسكندراني  1 نقاط

الف مبروك و عقبال الباقيين*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الثانية عشر

تحدّث وهو على قمة عمره الطويل فقال:
"لقد بايعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم..
فما نكثت ولا بدّلت الى يومي هذا..
وما بايعت صاحب فتنة..
ولا أيقظت مؤمنا من مرقده"..
وفي هذه الكلمات تلخيص لحياة الرجل الصالح الذي عاش فوق الثمانين, والذي بدأت علاقته بالاسلام والرسول, وهو في الثالثة عشر من العمر, حين صحب أباه في غزوة بدر, راجيا أن يكون له بين المجاهدين مكان, لولا أن ردّه الرسول عليه السلام لصغر سنه..
من ذلك اليوم.. بل وقبل ذلك اليوم حين صحب أباه في هجرته الى المدينة.. بدأت صلة الغلام ذي الرجولة المبكرة بالرسول عليه السلام والاسلام..
لقد أحسن كأبيه الايمان بالله ورسوله.. ومن ثم, كانت متابعته خطى الرسول أمرا يبهر الألباب..
فهو ينظر, ماذا كان الرسول يفعل في كل أمر, فيحاكيه في دقة واخبات..
هنا مثلا, كان الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام يصلي.. فيصلي الصحابي الجليل في ذات المكان..
وهنا كان الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام يدعو قائما, فيدعو الصحابي الجليل قائما...
وهنا كان الرسول يدعو جالسا, فيدعو الصحابي الجليل جالسا..
وهنا وعلى هذا الطريق نزل الرسول يوما من فوق ظهر ناقته, وصلى ركعتين, فصنع الصحابي الجليل ذلك اذا جمعه السفر بنفس البقعة والمكان..
  وبقوة هذا التحري الشديد الوثيق لخطى الرسول وسنته, كان الصحابي الجليل يتهيّب الحديث عن رسول الله ولا يروي عنه عليه السلام حديثا الا اذا كان ذاكرا كل حروفه, حرفا.. حرفا.
  دعاه يوما الخليفة عثمان رضي الله عنهما, وطلب اليه أن يشغل منصب القضاة, فاعتذر.. وألح عليه عثمان, فثابر على اعتذاره..
وسأله عثمان: أتعصيني؟؟
فأجاب الصحابي الجليل:
" كلا.. ولكن بلغني أن القضاة ثلاثة..
قاض يقضي بجهل, فهو في النار..
وقاض يقضي  بهوى,  فهو في النار..
وقاض يجتهد ويصيب, فهو كفاف, لا وزر, ولا أجر..
واني لسائلك بالله أن تعفيني"..
وأعفاه عثمان, بعد أن أخذ عليه العهد ألا يخبر أحدا بهذا.
ذلك أن عثمان يعلم مكانة الصحابي الجليل في أفئدة الناس, وانه ليخشى اذا عرف الأتقياء الصالحون عزوفه عن القضاء أن يتابعوا وينهجوا نهجه, وعندئذ لا يجد الخليفة تقيا يعمل قاضيا..

من هو الصحابي الجليل ؟*

----------


## قلب مصر

الصحابي الجليل 
عبدالله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما

جزاك الله خيرا أخي ابن طيبة
 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الصحابي الجليل " عبدالله بن عمر"

----------


## أم أحمد

الصحابي الكريم عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه

----------


## kethara

*الصحابى الجليل هو

عبد الله بن عمر - المثابر، الأوّاب

مع تحيتى 

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة الحلقة الثانية عشر

الفائز الاول

قلب مصرa

5 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثاني

اخت ضابط شرطة

3 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثالث

ام احمد

نقطتان

*****
الفائز الربع

قيثارة المثابرة


نقطة واحدة
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النتيجة بعد اليوم الثاني عشر


شعاع من نور   34نقاط

قلب مصر 26نقاط

اخت ضابط شرطة 25 نقاط

ام احمد  23نقاط 

قيثارة  8 نقاط

القواس  5نقاط

سامح عطية  3نقاط

دكتور مصطفي  1 نقاط

اسكندراني  1 نقاط

الف مبروك و عقبال الباقيين*

----------


## kethara

> *نتيجة الحلقة الثانية عشر
> 
> الفائز الاول
> 
> قلب مصرa
> 
> 5 نقاط
> 
> *****
> ...


*أخى الفاضل معتز

والله مثابرة على الاخر لكن مش عارفه
تظبط معايا 
ههههههههههههههه
المهم بجد التواجد والروح الجميلة
والمعلومات القيمة بالموضوع
جزاك الله عنا خيرا

مع تحيتــــى*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*عبد الله بن عمر
المثابر, الأوّاب 
  تحدّث وهو على قمة عمره الطويل فقال:
"لقد بايعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم..
فما نكثت ولا بدّلت الى يومي هذا..
وما بايعت صاحب فتنة..
ولا أيقظت مؤمنا من مرقده"..
وفي هذه الكلمات تلخيص لحياة الرجل الصالح الذي عاش فوق الثمانين, والذي بدأت علاقته بالاسلام والرسول, وهو في الثالثة عشر من العمر, حين صحب أباه في غزوة بدر, راجيا أن يكون له بين المجاهدين مكان, لولا أن ردّه الرسول عليه السلام لصغر سنه..
من ذلك اليوم.. بل وقبل ذلك اليوم حين صحب أباه في هجرته الى المدينة.. بدأت صلة الغلام ذي الرجولة المبكرة بالرسول عليه السلام والاسلام..

  ومن ذلك اليوم الى اليوم الذي يلقى فيه ربه, بالغا من العمر خمسة وثمانين عاما, سنجد فيه حيثما نلقاه, المثابر الأوّاب الذي لا ينحرف عن نهجه قيد أشعرة, ولا يند عن بيعة بايعها, ولا يخيس بعهد أعطاه..
وان المزايا التي تأخذ الأبصار الى عبدالل بن عمر لكثيرة.
فعلمه وتواضعه, واستقامة ضميره ونهجه, وجوده, وورعه, ومثابرته, على العبادة وصدق استمساكه بالقدوة..
كل هذه الفضائل والخصال, صاغ ابن عمر عمره منها, وشخصيته الفذة, وحياته الطاهرة الصادقة..
لقد تعلم من أبيه عمر بن الخطاب خيرا كثيرا.. وتعلم مع أبيه من رسول الله الخير كله والعظمة كلها..
لقد أحسن كأبيه الايمان بالله ورسوله.. ومن ثم, كانت متابعته خطى الرسول أمرا يبهر الألباب..
فهو ينظر, ماذا كان الرسول يفعل في كل أمر, فيحاكيه في دقة واخبات..
هنا مثلا, كان الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام يصلي.. فيصلي ابن عمر في ذات المكان..
وهنا كان الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام يدعو قائما, فيدعو ابن عمر قائما...
وهنا كان الرسول يدعو جالسا, فيدعو عبدالله جالسا..
وهنا وعلى هذا الطريق نزل الرسول يوما من فوق ظهر ناقته, وصلى ركعتين, فصنع ابن عمر ذلك اذا جمعه السفر بنفس البقعة والمكان..

  بل انه ليذكر أن ناقة الرسول دارت به دورتين في هذا المكان بمكة, قبل أن ينزل الرسول من فوق ظهرها, ويصلي ركعتين, وقد تكون الناقة فعلت ذلك تلقائيا لتهيئ لنفسها مناخها.
لكن عبدالل بن عمر لا يكاد يبلغ  ها المكان يوما حتى يدور بناقته, ثم ينيخها, ثم يصلي ركعتين للله.. تماما كما رأى المشهد من قبل مع رسول الله..

  ولقد أثار فرط اتباعه هذا, أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها فقالت:
"ما كان أحد يتبع آثار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في منازله, كما كان يتبعه ابن عمر".
ولقد قضى عمره الطويل المبارك على هذا الولاء الوثيق, حتى لقد حاء على المسلمين زمان كان صالحهم يدعو ويقول:
"اللهم أبق عبدالله بن عمر ما أبقيتني, كي أقتدي به, فاني لا أعلم أحد على الأمر الأول غيره".

  وبقوة هذا التحري لشديد الويق لخطى لبرسول وسنته, كان ابن عمر يتهيّب الحديث عن رسول الله ولا يروي عنه عليه السلام حديثا الا اذا كان ذاكرا كل حروفه, حرفا.. حرفا.
وقد قال معاصروه..
"لم يكن من أصحاب رسول الله أحد أشد حذرا من ألا يزيد في حديث رسول الله أو ينقص منه, من عبدالله بن عمر"..!!

  وكذلك كان شديد الحذر والتحوّط في الفتيا..
جاءه يوما رجل يستفتيه, فلماألقى على ابن عمر سؤاله أجابه قائلا:
" لا علم لي بما تسأل عنه"
وذهب الرجل في سبيله, ولا يكاد يبتعد عن ابن عمر خطوات حتى يفرك ابن عمر كفه جذلان فرحا ويقول لنفسه:
"سئل ابن عمر عما لا يعلم, فقال لا أعلم"..!
كان يخاف أن يجتهد في فتياه, فيخطئ في اجتهاده, وعلى الرغم من أنه يحيا وفق تعاليم الدين العظيم, للمخطئ أجر وللمصيب أجرين, فان ورعه أن يسلبه ورعه كان يسلبه الجسارة على الفتيا.
وكذلك كان ينأى به عن مناصب القضاة..
لقد كانت وظيفة القضاء من أرقع مناصب الدولة والمجتمهع, وكانت تضمن لشاغرها ثراء, وجاها, ومجدا..
ولكن ما حاجة ابن عمر الورع للثراء, وللجاه, وللمجد..؟!

  دعاه يوما الخليفة عثمان رضي الله عنهما, وطلب اليه أن يشغل منصب القضاة, فاعتذر.. وألح عليه عثمان, فثابر على اعتذاره..
وسأله عثمان: أتعصيني؟؟
فأجاب ابن عمر:
" كلا.. ولكن بلغني أن القضاة ثلاثة..
قاض يقضي بجهل, فهو في النار..
وقاض يقضي  بهوى,  فهو في النار..
وقاض يجتهد ويصيب, فهو كفاف, لا وزر, ولا أجر..
واني لسائلك بالله أن تعفيني"..
وأعفاه عثمان, بعد أن أخذ عليه العهد ألا يخبر أحدا بهذا.
ذلك أن عثمان يعلم مكانة ابن عمر في أفئدة الناس, وانه ليخشى اذا عرف الأتقياء الصالحون عزوفه عن القضاء أن يتابعوا وينهجوا نهجه, وعندئذ لا يجد الخليفة تقيا يعمل قاضيا..

  وقد يبدو هذا الموقف لعبد الله بن عمر سمة من سمات السلبية.
بيد أنه ليس كذلك, فعبد الله بن عمر لم يمتنع عن القضاء وليس هناك من يصلح له سواه.. بل هناك كثيرون من أصحاب رسول الله الورعين الصالحين, وكان بعضهم يشتغل بالقضاء والفتية بالفعل..
ولم يكن في تخلي ابن عمر عنه تعطيل لوظيفة القضاء, ولا القاء بها بين أيدي الذين لا يصلحون لها.. ومن ثمّ قد آثر البقاء مع نفسه, ينمّيها ويزكيها بالمزيد من الطاعة, والمزيد من العبادة..

  كما أنه في ذلك الحين من حياة الاسلام, كانت الدنيا قد فتحت على المسلمين وفاضت الأموال, وكثرت المناصب والامارات.
وشرع اغراء المال والمناصب يقترب من بعض القلوب المؤمنة, مما جعل بعض أصحاب الرسول, ومنهم ابن عمر, يرفعون راية المقاومة لهذا الاغراء باتخذهم من أنفسهم قدوة ومثلا في الزهد والورع والعزوف عن المانصب الكبيرة, وقهر فتنتها واغرائها...

**

  لقد كان ابن عمر,أخا الليل, يقومه مصليا.. وصديق السحر يقطعه مستغفرا وباكيا..
ولقد رأى في شبابه رؤيا, فسرها الرسول تفسيرا جعل قيام الليل منتهى آمال عبدالله, ومناط غبطته وحبوره..

  ولنصغ اليه يحدثنا  عن نبأ رؤياه:
"رأيت على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كأن بيدي قطعة استبرق, وكأنني لا أريد مكانا في الجنة الا طارت بي اليه..
ورأيت كأن اثنين أتياني, وأرادا أن يذهبا بي الى النار, فتلقاهما ملك فقال: لا ترع, فخليّا عني..
فقصت حفصة - أختي- على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رؤياي, فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: نعم الرجل عبدالله, لو كان يصلي من الليل فيكثر"..
ومن ذلك اليوم والى أن لقي ربه, لم يدع قيام الليل في حله, ولا في ترحاله..
فكان يصلي ويتلو القرآن, ويذكر ربه كثيرا.. وكان كأبيه, تهطل دموعه حين يسمع آيات النذير في القرآن.

  يقول عبيد بن عمير: قرأت يوما على عبدالله بن عمر هذه الآية:
(فكيف اذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا.يومئذ يود الذين كفروا وعصوا الرسول لو تسوّى بهم الأرض ولا يكتمون الله حديثا)..
فجعل ابن عمر يبكي حتى نديت لحيته من دموعه.
وجلس يوما بين اخوانه فقرا:
(ويل للمطففين, الذين اذا اكتالوا على الناس يستوفون, واذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يخسرون, ألا يظن أولئك أنهم ميعوثون, ليوم عظيم, يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين)..
ثم مضى يردد الآية:
(..يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين).
ودموعه تسيل كالمطر. حتى وقع من كثرة وجده وبكائه..!!

**

  ولقد كان جوده, وزهده, وورعه, تعمل معا في فن عظيم, لتشكل أروع فضائل هذا الانسان العظيم.. فهو يعطي الكثير لأنه جواد..
ويعطي الحلال الطيب لأنه ورع..
ولا يبالي أن يتركه الجود فقيرا, لأنه زاهد..!!

  وكان ابن عمر رضي الله عنه, من ذوي الدخول الرغيدة الحسنة, اذ كان تاجرا أمينا ناجحا شطر حياته, وكان راتبه من بيت المال وفيرا.. ولكنه لم يدخر هذا العطاء لنفسه قط, انما كان يرسله غدقا على الفقراء, والمساكين والسائلبن..
يحدثنا أيوب بن وائل الراسبي عن أحد مكرماته, فيخبرنا أن ابن عمر جاءه يوما بأربعة آلافدرهم وقطيفة..
وفي اليوم التالي, رآه أيوب بن وائل في السوق يشتري لراحلته علفا نسيئة – أي دينا- ..
فذهب ابن وائل الى أهل بيته وسالهم أليس قد أتى لأبي عبد الرحمن – يعني ابن عمر – بالأمس أربعة آلاف,وقطيفة..؟
قالوا: بلى..
قال: فاني قد رأيته اليوم بالسوق يشتر علفا لراحلته ولا يجد معه ثمنه..
قالوا: انه لم يبت بالأمس حتى فرقها جميعها, ثم أخذ القطيفة وألقاها على ظهره, خرج.. ثم عاد وليست معه, فسألناه عنهتا. فقال: انه وهبها لفقير..!!
فخرج ابن وائل يضرب كفا بكف. حتى أتى السوق فتوقل مكانا عاليا, وصاح في الناس:
" يا معشر التجار..
ما تصنعون بالدنيا, وهذا بن عمر تأتيه الف درهم فيوزعها, ثم يصلح فيستدين علفا لراحلته"..؟؟!!

  ألا ان من كان محمد أستاذه, وعمر أباه, لعظيم, كفء لكل عظيم..!!
ان وجود عبد الله بن عمر, وزهزد وورعه, هذه الخصال الثلاثة, كانت تحكي لدى عبد الله صدق القدوة.. وصدق البنوّة..
فما كان لمن  يمعن في التأسي برسول الله, حتى انه ليقف بناقته حيث رأى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يوقف ناقته. ويقول" لعل خفا يقع على خف".!
والذي يذهب برأيه في برأبيه وتوقيره والاعجاب به الى المدى الذي كانت شخصية عمر تفرضه على الأعداء, فضلا عن الأقرباء. فضلا عن الأبناء..
أقول ما ينبغي لمن ينتمي لهذا الرسول, ولهذا الوالد أن يصبح للمال عبدا..
ولقد كانت الأموال تاتيه وافرة كثيرة.. ولكنها تمر به مرورا.. وتعبر داره عبورا..
ولم يكن جوده سبيلا الى الزهو, والا الى حسن الأحدوثة.
ومن ثم. فقد كان يخص به المحتاجين والفقراء.. وقلما كان يأكل الطعام وحده.. فلا بد أن يكون معه أيتام, أو فقراء.. وطالما كان يعاتب بعض أبنائه, حين يولمون للأغنياء, ولا يأتون معهم بالفقراء, ويقول لهم:
"تدعون الشباع. وتدعون الجياع"..!!

  وعرف الفقراء عطفه, وذاقوا حلاوة بره وحنانه, فكانوا يجلسون في طريقه, كي يصحبهم الى داره حين يراهم.. وكانوا يحفون به كما تحف أفواج النحل بالأزاهير ترتشف منها الرحيق..!

**

  لقد كان المال بين يديه خادما لا سيدا,,
وكان وسيلة لضروات العيش لا للترف..
ولم يكن ماله وحده, بل كان للفقراء فيه حق معلوم, بل حق متكافئ لا يتميز فيه بنصيب..
ولقد أعانه على هذا الجود الواسع زهده.. فما كان ابن عمر يتهالك على الدنيا, ولا يسعى اليها, بل ولا رجو منها الا كا يستر الجسد من لباس, ويقيم الأود من الطعام..

  أهداه أحد اخوانه القادمين من خراسان حلة ناعمة أنيقة, وقال له:
لقد جئتك بهذا الثوب من خراسان, وانه لتقر عيناي, اذ أراك تنزع عنك ثيابك الخشنة هذه, وترتدي هذا الثوب الجميل..
قال له ابن عمر: أرنيه اذن..
ثم لمسه وقال: أحرير هذا.؟
قال صاحبه: لا .. انه قطن.
وتملاه عبد الله قليلا, ثم دفعه بيمينه وهويقول:"لا.اني أخاف على نفسي.. أخاف ان يجعلني مختالا فخورا.. والله لا يحب كل مختال فخور"..!!

  وأهداه يوما صديقا وعاء مملوءا..
وسأله ابن عمر: ما هذا؟
قال: هذا دواء عظيم جئتك به من العراق.
قال ابن عمر: وماذا يطبب هذا الدواء..؟؟
قال: يهضم الطعام..
فالتسم ابن عمر وقال لصاحبه:" يهضم الطعام..؟ اني لم أشبع من طعام قط منذ أربعين عاما".!!

  ان هذا الذي لم يشبع من الطعام منذ أربعين عاما, لم يكنيترك الشبع خصاصة, بلزهدا وورعا, ومحاولة للتاسي برسوله وأبيه..
كان يخاف أن يقال له يوم القيامة:
(أذهبتم طيّباتكم في حياتكم الدنيا واستمتعتم بها)..

  وكان يدرك انه في الدنيا ضيف أو عابر شبيل..
ولقد تحدث عن نفسه قائلا:
"ما وضعت لبنة على لبنة, ولا غرست نخلة منذ توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم"..
ويقول ميمون بن مهران:
" دخلت على ابن عمر, فقوّمت كل شيء في بيته من فراش, ولحاف وبساط. ومن كل شيء فيه, فما وجدته تساوي مئة ردهم"..!!
لم يكن ذلك عن فقر.ز قد كان ابن عمر ثريا..
ولا كان ذلك عن بخل فقد كان جوّدا سخيا..
زامكا كان عن زهد في الدنيا, وازدراء للترف, والتزام لمنهجه في الصدق والورع..
ولقد عمّر ابن عمر طويلا, وعاش في العصر الأموي الذي فاضت فيها لأموال وانتشرت الضياع, وغطى البذخ أكث الدور.. بل قل أكثر القصور..
ومع هذا, بقي  ذلك الطود الجليل شامخا ثابتا, لا يبرح نهجه ولا يتخلى عن ورعه وزهده.
واذا ذكّر بحظوظ الدنيا ومتاعها التي يهرب منها قال:
"لقد اجتمعت وأصحابي على أمر, واني أخاف ان خالفتهم ألا ألأحق بهم"..
ثم يعلم الآخرين أنه لم يترك دنياهم عجزا, فيرفع يده الى السماء ويقول:
"اللهم انك تعلم أنه لولا مخافتك لزاحمنا قومنا قريشا في هذه الدنيا".

**


أجل.. لولا مخافة ربه لزاحم في الدنيا, ولكان من الظافرين..
بل انه لم يكن بحاجة الى أن يزاحم, فقد كانت الدنيا تسعى اليه وتطارده بطيباتها ومغرياتها..
وهل هناك كمنصب الخلافة اغراء..؟
لقد عرض على ابن عمر مرات وهو يعرض عنه.. وهدد بالقتل ان لم يقبل. فازداد له رفضا, وعنه اعراضا..!!

  يقول الحسن رضي الله عنه:
" لما قتل عثمان بن عفان, قالوا لعبد الله بن عمر: انك سيّد الناس, وابن سيد الناس, فاخرج نبايع لك الناس..
قال: ان والله لئن استطعت, لا يهراق بسببي محجمة من دم..
قالوا: لتخرجن, أ, لنقتلنكك على فراشك.. فأعاد عليهم قوله الأول..
فأطمعوه.. وخوّفوه.. فما استقبلوا منه شيئا"..!!

  وفيما بعد.. وبينما الزمان يمر, والفتن تكثر, كان ابن عمر دوما هو الأمل, فيلح الناس عليه, كي يقبل منصب الخلافة, ويجيئوا له بالبيعة, ولكنه كان دائما يأبى..
ولقد يشكل هذا الرفض مأخذا يوجه الى ابن عمر..
بيد أن كان له منطقه وحجته.فبعد مقتل عثمان رضي الله عنه, ساءت الأمور وتفاقمت على نحو ينذر بالسوء والخطر..

  وابن عمر وان يك زاهدا في جاه الخلافة, فانه يتقبل مسؤلياتها ويحمل أخطارها, ولكن شريطة أن يختاره جميع المسلمين طائين, مختارين, أما أن يحمل واحد لا غير على بيعته بالسيف, فهذا ما يرفضه, ويرفض الخلافة معه..
وآنئذ, لم يكن ذلك ممكنا.. فعلى الرغم من فضله, واجماع المسلمين على حبه وتوقيره, فان اتساع الأمصار, وتنائبها, والخلافات التي احتدمت  بين المسلمين, وجعلتهم شيعا تتنابذ بالحرب, وتتنادى للسيف, لم يجعل الجو مهيأ لهذا الاجماع الذي يشترطه عبدالله بن عمر..

  لقيه رجل يوما فقال له: ما أحد شر لأمة محمد منك..!
قال ابن عمر: ولم..؟ فوالله ما سفكت دماءهم, ولا فرقت جماعتهم, ولا شققت عصاهم..
قال الرجل: انك لو شئت ما اختلف فيك اثنان..
قال ابن عمر: ما أحب أنها أتتني, ورجل يقول: لا, وآخر يقول: نعم.

  وحتى بعد أن سارت الأحداث شوطا طويلا, واستقر الأمر لمعاوية.. ثم لابنه يزيد من بعده.ز ثم ترك معاوية الثاني ابن يزيد الخلافة زاهدا فيها بعد أيام من توليها..
حتى في ذلك اليوم, وابن عمر شيخ مسن كبير, كان لا يزال أمل الناس, وأمل الخلافة.. فقد ذهب اليه مروان قال له:
هلم يدك نبايع لك, فانك سيد العرب وابن سيدها..
قال له ابن عمر: كيف نصنع بأهل المشرق..؟
قال مروان: نضربهم حتى يبايعوا..
قال ابن عمر:"والله ما أحب أنها تكون لي سبعين عاما, ويقتل بسببي رجل واحد"..!!
فانصرف عنه  مروان وهو ينشد: 
اني أرى فتنة تغلي مراجلها          والملك بعد أبي ليلى لمن غلبا
يعني بأبي ليلى, معاوية بن يزيد...

**

 هذا الرفض لاستعمال القوة والسيف, هو الذي جعل ابن عمر يتخذ من الفتنة المسلحة بين أنصار علي وأنصار معاوية, موقف العزلة والحياد جاعلا شعاره ونهجه هذه الكلمات:
"من قال حي على الصلاة أجبته..
ومن قال حي على الفلاح أجبته..
ومن قال حي على قتل أخيك المسلم واخذ ماله قلت: لا".!!
ولكنه في عزلته تلك وفي حياده, لا يماليء باطلا..
فلطالما جابه معاوية وهو في أوج سلطانه يتحديات أوجعته وأربكته..
حتى توعده بالقتل, وهو القائل:" لو كان بيني وبين الناس شعرة ما انقطعت"..!!

  وذات يوم, وقف الحجاج خطيبا, فقال:" ان ابن الزبير حرّف كتاب الله"!
فصاح ابن عمر في وجهه:" كذبت, كذبت, كذبت".
وسقط في يد الحجاج, وصعقته المفاجأة, وهو الذي يرهبه كل شيء, فمضى يتوعد ابن عمر بشرّ جزاء..
ولوذح ابن عمر بذراعه في وجه الحجاج, وأجابه الناس منبهرون:" ان تفعل ما تتوعد به فلا عجب, فانك سفيه متسلط"..!!
ولكنه برغم قوته وجرأته ظل الى آخر أيامه, حريصا على ألا يكون له في الفتنة المسلحة دور ونصيب, رافضا أن ينحاز لأي فريق...
يقول أبو العالية البراء:
" كنت أمشي يوما خلف ابن عمر, وهو لا يشعر بي, فسمعته يقول لنفسه:
" واضعين سيوفهم على عواتقهم, يقتل بعضهم بعضا يقولون: يا عبد الله بن عمر, أعط يدك"..؟!

  وكان ينفجر أسى وألما, حين يرى دماء المسلمين تسيل بأيديهم..!!
ولو استطاع أن يمنع القتال, ويصون الدم لفعل, ولكن الأحداث كانت أقوى منه فاعتزلها.
ولقد كان قلبه مع علي رضي الله عنه, بل وكان معه يقينه فيما يبدو, حتى لقد روي عنه أنه قال في أخريات أيامه:
" ما أجدني آسى على شيء فاتني من الدنيا الا أني لم أقاتل مع عليّ, الفئة الباغية"..!!

 على أنه حين رفض أن يقاتل مع الامام علي الذي كان الحق له, وكان الحق معه, فانه لم يفعل ذلك هربا, والا التماسا للنجاة.. بل رفضا للخلاف كله, والفتنة كلها, وتجنبا لقتال لا يدو بين مسلم ومشرك, بل بين مسلمين يأكل بعضهم بعضا..
ولقد أوضح ذلك تماما حين سأله نافع قال:" يا أبا عبد الرحمن, أنت ابن عم.. وأنت صاحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, وأنت وأنت, فما يمنعك من هذا الأمر_ يعني نصرة علي_؟؟
فأجابه قائلا:
" يمنعني أن الله تعالى حرّم عليّ دم المسلم, لقد قال عز وجل: (قاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة, ويكون الدين ..) 
ولقد فعلنا وقاتلنا المشركين حتى كان الدين لله,اما اليوم. فيم نقاتل..؟؟
لقد قاتلت الأوثان تملأ الحرم.. من الركن الى الباب, حتى نضاها الله من أرض العرب..
أفأقاتل اليوم من يقول لا اله الا الله".؟!
هكذا كان منطقه, وكانت حجته, وكان اقتناعه..

  فهو اذن لم يتجنب القتال ولم يشترك فيه, لاهروبا, أ, سلبية, بل رفضا لاقرار حرب أهلية بين الأمة المؤمنة, واستنكافا على أن يشهر مسلم في وجه مسلم سيفا..
ولقد عاش عبد الله بن عمر طويلا.. وعاصر الأيام التي فتحت أبواب الدنيا على المسلمين, وفاضت الأموال, وكثرت المناصب, واستشرت المطامح والرغبات..

  لكن قدرته النفسية الهائلة, غيّرت كيمياء الومن..!! فجعلت عصر الطموح والمال والفتن.. جعلت هذا العصر بالنسبة اليه, أيام زهد, وورع ويلام, عاشها المثابر الأواب بكل يقينه, ونسكه وترفعه.. ولم يغلب قط على طبيعته الفاضلة التي صاغها وصقلها الاسلام في أيامه الأولى العظيمة الشاهقة..
لقد تغيّرت طبيعة الحياة, مع بدء العصر الأموي, ولم يكن ثمّة مفر من ذلك التغيير.. وأصبح العصر يومئذ, عصر توسع في كل شيء.. توسع لم تستجب اليه مطامح الدولة فحسب, بل ومطامح الجماعة والأفراد أيضا.
ووسط لجج الاغراء, وجيشان العصر المفتون بمزايا التوسع, وبمغانمه, ومباهجه, كان ابن عمر يعيش مع فضائله, في شغل عن ذلك كله بمواصلة تقدمه الروحي العظيم.
ولقد أحرز من أغراض حياته الجليلة ما كان يرجو حتى لقد وصفه معاصروعه فقالوا:
( مات ابن عمر وهو مثل عمر في الفضل)

  بل لقد كان يطيب لهم حين يبهرهم ألق فضائله, أن يقارنوا بينه وبين والده العظيم عمر.. فيقولون:
( كان عمر في زمان له فيه نظراء, وكان ابن عمر في زمان ليس فيه نظير)..!!
وهي مبالغة يغفرها استحقاق ابن عمر لها, أما عمر فلا يقارن بمثله أحد.. وهيهات أن يكون له في كل عصور الزمان نظير..

**

  وفي العام الثاث والسبعين للهجرة.. مالت الشمس للمغيب, ورفعت احدى سفن الأبدية مراسيها, مبحرة الى العالم الآخر والرفيق الأعلى, حاملة جثمان آخر ممثل لعصر الوحي _في مكة والمدينة_ عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب.  كان آخر الصحابة رحيلا عن الدنيا كلها أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه, توفي بالبصرة, عام واحد وتسعين, وقيل عام ثلاث وتسعين.*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *أخى الفاضل معتز
> 
> والله مثابرة على الاخر لكن مش عارفه
> تظبط معايا 
> ههههههههههههههه
> المهم بجد التواجد والروح الجميلة
> والمعلومات القيمة بالموضوع
> جزاك الله عنا خيرا
> 
> مع تحيتــــى*


*اختنا الفاضلة قيثارة
ربنا يكون في عونك و انت وسط اخواتنا الفضليات قلب مصر و سارة و ام احمد و ايمان 
مش عارف اقولك ايه
هي مرة واحدة بس تاخدي المركز الاول
و هتفتح باذن الله و تبقي في المراكز الاولي
في حفظ الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

الاخوة الافاضل
اعتذر لكم عن تقديم الحلقة اليوم
لظروف طارئة تقديري و احترامي

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ترجه بالسلامه إن شاء الله يا أ/ معتز

وفى إنتظار حضرتك

----------


## kethara

ان شاء الله خير يا استاذ معتز

----------


## قلب مصر

> الاخوة الافاضل
> اعتذر لكم عن تقديم الحلقة اليوم
> لظروف طارئة تقديري و احترامي


إن شاء الله الظروف تكون خير يا أستاذ معتز  :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

أخواني وأخواتي الأعزاء 
أستاذنا الغالي ابن طيبة بيمر بوعكة صحية ربنا يقومه بالسلامة إن شاء الله ويرجعه سليم معافى بإذن الله

المسابقة بإذن الله حتستكمل من الغد في موعدها
وسأقوم بطرح الأسئلة عليكم لحين رجوع أخي الغالي ابن طيبة شفاه الله يارب وأعاده طيبا معافا

لكم جميعا بالغ التقدير
 :f2:

----------


## kethara

> أخواني وأخواتي الأعزاء 
> أستاذنا الغالي ابن طيبة بيمر بوعكة صحية ربنا يقومه بالسلامة إن شاء الله ويرجعه سليم معافى بإذن الله
> 
> المسابقة بإذن الله حتستكمل من الغد في موعدها
> وسأقوم بطرح الأسئلة عليكم لحين رجوع أخي الغالي ابن طيبة شفاه الله يارب وأعاده طيبا معافا
> 
> لكم جميعا بالغ التقدير


*أختى الغالية قلب مصر

شكرا لكِ لطمأنتنا على اخونا الفاضل
ابن طيبة
وألف سلامة عليه شافاه الله وعافاه
وبأذن الله يعود بالسلامة
وشكرا لكِ لقلبك الكبير



مع تحيتـــى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

ربنا يشفيه ويعافيه يارب 

شكرا يا قلب مصر على التبليغ

----------


## ghazala son

امين يارب العالمين

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ربنا يشفيك ويعافيك أ / معتز

وترجع بألف سلامه

----------


## قلب مصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحلقة الثالثة عشر

كان الصحابي الجليل  رضي الله عنه من السابقين الأولين إلى الإسلام، فقد أسلم بعد إسلام أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه بيوم واحد، أسلم هو وعبد الرحمن بن عوف وعثمان بن مظعون والأرقم بن أبي الأرقم على يدي الصديق رضي الله عنه، وقدم بهم إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأعلنوا الشهادة بين يديه. 
شهد الصحابي الجليل  المشاهد كلها مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقَتَل أباه الذي كان في جيش المشركين يوم بدر ونزل في حقه قرآن يتلى، الآية 22 من سورة المجادلة ( لَا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَوْ كَانُوا آبَاءَهُمْ أَوْ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ أُولَئِكَ كَتَبَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْإِيمَانَ وَأَيَّدَهُمْ بِرُوحٍ مِنْهُ وَيُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ أُولَئِكَ حِزْبُ اللَّهِ أَلَا إِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ ) 

كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسميه القوي الأمين، فقد جاء وفد من النصارى إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا له: يا أبا القاسم ابعث معنا رجلاً من أصحابك ترضاه لنا ليحكم بيننا في أشياء من أموالنا اختلفنا فيها، فإنكم عندنا معشر المسلمين مرضيون. فقال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (ائتوني العشية أبعث معكم القوي الأمين). 
قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: فرحت إلى صلاة الظهر مبكرًا، وإني ما أحببت الإمارة حبي إياها يومئذ رجاء أن أكون صاحب هذا النعت، فلما صلى بنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الظهر، جعل ينظر عن يمينه وعن يساره، فجعلت أتطاول له ليراني، فلم يزل يقلب بصره فينا حتى رأى الصحابي الجليل رضوان الله عليه ، فدعاه فقال: (اخرج معهم فاقض بينهم بالحق فيما اختلفوا فيه) فقلت: ذهب بها الصحابي الجليل..

موقف الصحابي الجليل  يوم السقيفة
لما توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال عمر بن الخطاب للصحابي الجليل يوم السقيفة: "ابسط يدك أبايعك فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (إن لكل قوم أمينًا، وأمين هذه الأمة .......... "وذكر اسم الصحابي الجليل"). فقال الصحابي الجليل : ما كنت لأتقدم بين يدي رجل أمره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يؤمنا في الصلاة فأمنا حتى مات..

----------


## أم أحمد

الف سلامة عليك يا استاذ معتز
ان شاء الله تكون افضل دلوقتي
يا رب يكون طهورا

----------


## أم أحمد

أبو عبيدة عامر بن الجراح (رضي الله عنه)

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الصحابي الجليل أبو عبيده بن الجراح

----------


## kethara

*أبو عبيدة ابن الجراح 

مع تحيتى

*

----------


## قلب مصر

*نتيجة الحلقة الثالثة عشر

الفائز الاول

أم أحمد

5 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثاني

أخت ضابط شرطة

3 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثالث

قيثارة

نقطتان




*

----------


## قلب مصر

*النتيجة بعد اليوم الثالث عشر


شعاع من نور   34نقاط

اخت ضابط شرطة 28 نقاط

ام احمد  28نقاط 

قلب مصر 26نقاط

قيثارة  10 نقاط

القواس  5نقاط

سامح عطية  3نقاط

دكتور مصطفي  1 نقاط

اسكندراني  1 نقاط

الف مبروك و عقبال الباقيين*

----------


## قلب مصر

أبا عبيدة بن الجراح

 نسبه 

أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ بنُ الجَرَّاحِ، عَامِرُ بنُ عَبْدِ اللهِ ابْنِ الجَرَّاحِ بنِ هِلاَلِ بنِ أُهَيْبِ بنِ ضَبَّةَ بنِ الحَارِثِ بنِ فِهْرِ بنِ مَالِكِ القُرَشِيُّ، الفِهْرِيُّ، المَكِّيُّ. 

يَجْتَمِعُ فِي النَّسَبِ هُوَ وَالنَّبِيُّ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- فِي فِهْرٍ. 

شَهِدَ لَهُ النَّبِيُّ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- بِالجَنَّةِ، وَسَمَّاهُ: أَمِيْنَ الأُمَّةِ. 



اسلامه 

كان من أول من أسلم 

عَنْ يَزِيْدَ بنِ رُوْمَانَ، قَالَ: 

انْطَلَقَ ابْنُ مَظْعُوْنٍ، وَعُبَيْدَةُ بنُ الحَارِثِ، وَعَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بنُ عَوْفٍ، وَأَبُو سَلَمَةَ بنُ عَبْدِ الأَسَدِ، وَأَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ بنُ الجَرَّاحِ حَتَّى أَتَوْا رَسُوْلَ اللهِ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- فَعَرَضَ عَلَيْهِمُ الإِسْلاَمَ، وَأَنْبَأَهُمْ بِشَرَائِعِهِ، فَأَسْلَمُوا فِي سَاعَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، وَذَلِكَ قَبْلَ دُخُوْلِ رَسُوْلِ اللهِ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- دَارَ الأَرْقَمِ. 



غزوة بدر و أحد 

وَقَدْ شَهِدَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ بَدْراً، فَقَتَلَ يَوْمَئِذٍ أَبَاهُ، وَأَبْلَى يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ بَلاَءً حَسَناً، وَنَزَعَ يَوْمَئِذٍ الحَلْقَتَيْنِ اللَّتَيْنِ دَخَلَتَا مِنَ المِغْفَرِ فِي وَجْنَةِ رَسُوْلِ اللهِ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- مِنْ ضَرْبَةٍ أَصَابَتْهُ، فَانْقَلَعَتْ ثَنِيَّتَاهُ، فَحَسُنَ ثَغْرُهُ بِذَهَابِهِمَا، حَتَّى قِيْلَ: مَا رُؤِيَ هَتْمٌ قَطُّ أَحْسَنُ مِنْ هَتْمِ أَبِي عُبَيْدَةَ. 



غزوة ذات السلاسل 

قَالَ مُوْسَى بنُ عُقْبَةَ فِي (مَغَازِيْهِ): 

كان عَمْرِو بنِ العَاصِ فى غزوة هِيَ غَزْوَةُ ذَاتِ السَّلاَسِلِ، مِنْ مَشَارِفِ الشَّامِ، ، فطلب المدد من رَسُوْلَ اللهِ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- فَانْتَدَبَ أَبَا بَكْرٍ وَعُمَرَ ومجموعة مِنَ المُهَاجِرِيْنَ، وجعلَ نَبِيُّ اللهِ أَبَا عُبَيْدَةَ.أميراُ عليهم 

فَلَمَّا قَدِمُوا عَلَى عَمْرِو بنِ العَاصِ، قَالَ: أَنَا أَمِيْرُكُم. 

فَقَالَ المُهَاجِرُوْنَ: بَلْ أَنْتَ أَمِيْرُ أَصْحَابِكَ، وَأَمِيْرُنَا أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ. 

فَقَالَ عَمْرٌو: إِنَّمَا أَنْتُم مَدَدٌ أُمْدِدْتُ بِكُم. 

فَلَمَّا رَأَى ذَلِكَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ بنُ الجَرَّاحِ، وَكَانَ رَجُلاً حَسَنَ الخُلُقِ، لَيِّنَ الشِّيْمَةِ، مُتَّبِعاً لأَمْرِ رَسُوْلِ اللهِ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- وَعَهْدِهِ، فَسَلَّمَ الإِمَارَةَ لِعَمْرٍو. 



أمين الأمة 

عَنْ أَنَسٍ:أَنَّ رَسُوْلَ اللهِ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- قَالَ: (إِنَّ لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ أَمِيْناً، وَأَمِيْنُ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ: أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ بنُ الجَرَّاحِ). 

عَنْ حُذَيْفَةَ، قَالَ: 

أَتَى النَّبِيَّ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- أُسْقُفَا نَجْرَانَ: العَاقِبُ وَالسَّيِّدُ، فَقَالاَ: ابْعَثْ مَعَنَا أَمِيْناً حَقَّ أَمِيْنٍ. 

فَقَالَ: (لأَبْعَثَنَّ مَعَكُم رَجُلاً أَمِيْناً حَقَّ أَمِيْنٍ). 

فَاسْتَشْرَفَ لَهَا النَّاسُ، فَقَالَ: (قُمْ يَا أَبَا عُبَيْدَةَ). 

فَأَرْسَلَهُ مَعَهُم. 

لَمَّا وصل عُمَرُ بنُ الخَطَّابِ إلى " سَرْغ "َ، قالوا له أَنَّ بِالشَّامِ وَبَاءً شَدِيْداً، فَقَالَ: 

إِنْ أَدْرَكَنِي أَجَلِي، وَأَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ حَيٌّ، اسْتَخْلَفْتُهُ، فَإِنْ سَأَلَنِي اللهُ -عَزَّ وَجَلَّ-: لِمَ اسْتَخْلَفْتَهُ عَلَى أُمَّةِ مُحَمَّدٍ؟ 

قُلْتُ: إِنِّي سَمِعْتُ رَسُوْلَ اللهِ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- يَقُوْلُ: (إِنَّ لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ أَمِيْناً، وَأَمِيْنُ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ: أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ بنُ الجَرَّاحِ). 

قَالَ: فَأَنْكَرَ القَوْمُ ذَلِكَ، وَقَالُوا: مَا بَالُ عَلْيَاءِ قُرَيْشٍ؟ 

ثُمَّ قَالَ: وَإِنْ أَدْرَكَنِي أَجَلِي، وَقَدْ تُوُفِّيَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ، أَسْتَخْلِفْ مُعَاذَ بنَ جَبَلٍ، فَإِنْ سَأَلَنِي رَبِّي قُلْتُ: 

إِنِّي سَمِعْتُ نَبِيَّكَ يَقُوْلُ: (إِنَّهُ يُحْشَرُ يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ بَيْنَ يَدَي العُلَمَاءِ بِرَتْوَةٍ). 

عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ، قَالَ: 

سَأَلْتُ عَائِشَةَ: أَيُّ أَصْحَابِ رَسُوْلِ اللهِ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- كَانَ أَحَبَّ إِلَيْهِ؟ 

قَالَتْ: أَبُو بَكْرٍ، ثُمَّ عُمَرُ، ثُمَّ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ بنُ الجَرَّاحِ. 

عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ، قَالَ: 

كُنْتُ فِي الجَيْشِ الَّذِيْنَ مَعَ خَالِدٍ، الَّذِيْنَ أَمَدَّ بِهِم أَبَا عُبَيْدَةَ وَهُوَ مُحَاصِرٌ دِمَشْقَ، فَلَمَّا قَدِمْنَا عَلَيْهِم قَالَ لِخَالِدٍ: تَقَدَّمْ، فَصَلِّ، فَأَنْتَ أَحَقُّ بِالإِمَامَةِ؛ لأَنَّكَ جِئْتَ تَمُدُّنِي. 

فَقَالَ خَالِدٌ: مَا كُنْتُ لأَتَقَدَّمَ رَجُلاً سَمِعْتُ رَسُوْلَ اللهِ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- يَقُوْلُ: (لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ أَمِيْنٌ، وَأَمِيْنُ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ: أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ بنُ الجَرَّاحِ). 



حسن خلقه 

عَنِ الحَسَنِ: قَالَ رَسُوْلُ اللهِ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-: (مَا مِنْكُمْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ إِلاَّ لَوْ شِئْتُ لأَخَذْتُ عَلَيْهِ بَعْضَ خُلُقِهِ، إِلاَّ أَبَا عُبَيْدَةَ). 

وَكَانَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ مَوْصُوْفاً بِحُسْنِ الخُلُقِ، وَبِالحِلْمِ الزَائِدِ، وَالتَّوَاضُعِ. 

قَالَ عُمَرُ لِجُلَسَائِهِ: تَمَنُّوْا. 

فَتَمَنَّوْا، فَقَالَ عُمَرُ: لَكِنِّي أَتَمَنَّى بَيْتاً مُمْتَلِئاً رِجَالاً مِثْلَ أَبِي عُبَيْدَةَ بنِ الجَرَّاحِ. 

قَالَ رَسُوْلُ اللهِ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ-: (مَا مِنْ أَصْحَابِي أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ لَوْ شِئْتُ أَخَذْتُ عَليْهِ، إِلاَّ أَبَا عُبَيْدَةَ). 

قَالَ ابْنُ مَسْعُوْدٍ: أَخِلاَّئِي مِنْ أَصْحَابِ رَسُوْلِ اللهِ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- ثَلاَثَةٌ: أَبُو بَكْرٍ، وَعُمَرُ، وَأَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ. 



زهده و ورعه 

دَخَلَ رجل على أبى عبيدة فَوَجَدَهُ يَبْكِي، فَقَالَ: مَا يُبْكِيْكَ يَا أَبَا عُبَيْدَةَ؟ 

قَالَ: يُبْكِيْنِي أَنَّ رَسُوْلَ اللهِ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- ذَكَرَ يَوْماً مَا يَفْتَحُ اللهُ عَلَى المُسْلِمِيْنَ، حَتَّى ذَكَرَ الشَّامَ، فَقَالَ: (إِنْ نَسَأَ اللهُ فِي أَجَلِكَ، فَحَسْبُكَ مِنَ الخَدَمِ ثَلاَثَةٌ: خَادِمٌ يَخْدُمُكَ، وَخَادِمٌ يُسَافِرُ مَعَكَ، وَخَادِمٌ يَخْدمُ أَهْلَكَ، وَحَسْبُكَ مِنَ الدَّوَابِّ ثَلاَثَةٌ: دَابَّةٌ لِرَحْلِكَ، وَدَابَّةٌ لِثِقَلِكَ، وَدَابَّةٌ لِغُلاَمِكَ). 

ثُمَّ هَا أَنَذَا أَنْظُرُ إِلَى بَيْتِي قَدِ امْتَلأَ رَقِيْقاً، وَإِلَى مَرْبَطِي قَدِ امْتَلأَ خَيْلاً، فَكَيْفَ أَلْقَى رَسُوْلَ اللهِ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- بَعْدَهَا؟ وَقَدْ أَوْصَانَا: (إِنَّ أَحَبَّكُم إِلَيَّ، وَأَقْرَبَكُمْ مِنِّي، مَنْ لَقِيَنِي عَلَى مِثْلِ الحَالِ الَّتِي فَارَقْتُكُمْ عَلَيْهَا). 



قَدِمَ عُمَرُ الشَّامَ، فَتَلَقَّاهُ الأُمَرَاءُ وَالعُظَمَاءُ. 

فَقَالَ: أَيْنَ أَخِي أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ؟ 

قَالُوا: يَأْتِيْكَ الآنَ. 

قَالَ: فَجَاءَ عَلَى نَاقَةٍ مَخْطُوْمَةٍ بِحَبْلٍ، فَسَلَّمَ عَلَيْهِ، ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلنَّاسِ: انْصَرِفُوا عَنَّا. 

فَسَارَ مَعَهُ حَتَّى أَتَى مَنْزِلَهُ، فَنَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ، فَلَمْ يَرَ فِي بَيْتِهِ إِلاَّ سَيْفَهُ وَتُرْسَهُ وَرَحْلَهُ. 

فَقَالَ لَهُ عُمَرُ: لَوِ اتَّخَذْتَ مَتَاعاً، أَو شَيْئاً. 

فَقَالَ: يَا أَمِيْرَ المُؤْمِنِيْنَ! إِنَّ هَذَا سَيُبَلِّغُنَا المَقِيْلَ 



عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ: 

أَنَّ عُمَرَ حِيْنَ قَدِمَ الشَّامَ، قَالَ لأَبِي عُبَيْدَةَ: اذْهَبْ بِنَا إِلَى مَنْزِلِكَ. 

قَالَ: وَمَا تَصْنَعُ عِنْدِي؟ مَا تُرِيْدُ إِلاَّ أَنْ تُعَصِّرَ عَيْنَيْكَ عَلَيَّ. 

قَالَ: فَدَخَلَ، فَلَمْ يَرَ شَيْئاً، قَالَ: أَيْنَ مَتَاعُكَ؟ لاَ أَرَى إِلاَّ لِبْداً وَصَحْفَةً وَشَنّاً، وَأَنْتَ أَمِيْرٌ، أَعِنْدَكَ طَعَامٌ؟ 

فَقَامَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ إِلَى جَوْنَةٍ، فَأَخَذَ مِنْهَا كُسَيْرَاتٍ، فَبَكَى عُمَرُ، 

فَقَالَ لَهُ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ: قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ سَتَعْصِرُ عَيْنَيْكَ عَلَيَّ يَا أَمِيْرَ المُؤْمِنِيْنَ، يَكْفِيْكَ مَا يُبَلِّغُكَ المَقِيْل. 

قَالَ عُمَرُ: غَيَّرَتْنَا الدُّنْيَا كُلَّنَا، غَيْرَكَ يَا أَبَا عُبَيْدَةَ. 



و روى أَنَّ عُمَرَ أَرْسَلَ إِلَى أَبِي عُبَيْدَةَ بِأَرْبَعَةِ آلاَفٍ، أَوْ بِأَرْبَعِ مَائَةِ دِيْنَارٍ، وَقَالَ لِلرَّسُوْلِ: انْظُرْ مَا يَصْنَعُ بِهَا. 

قَالَ: فَقَسَّمَهَا أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ، ثُمَّ أَرْسَلَ إِلَى مُعَاذٍ بِمِثْلِهَا. 

قَالَ: فَقَسَّمَهَا، إِلاَّ شَيْئاً قَالَتْ لَهُ امْرَأَتُهُ نَحْتَاجُ إِلَيْهِ، فَلَمَّا أَخْبَرَ الرَّسُوْلُ عُمَرَ، قَالَ: الحَمْدُ للهِ الَّذِي جَعَلَ فِي الإِسْلاَمِ مَنْ يَصْنَعُ هَذَا. 

 و روى أَنَّ أَبَا عُبَيْدَةَ كَانَ يَسِيْرُ فِي العَسْكَرِ، فَيَقُوْلُ: أَلاَ رُبَّ مُبَيِّضٍ لِثِيَابِهِ، مُدَنِّسٍ لِدِيْنِهِ! أَلاَ رُبَّ مُكْرِمٍ لِنَفْسِهِ وَهُوَ لَهَا مُهِيْنٌ! بَادِرُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ القَدِيْمَاتِ بِالحَسَنَاتِ الحَدِيْثَاتِ. 



قَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ: 

يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ! إِنِّي امْرُؤٌ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ، وَمَا مِنْكُم مِنْ أَحْمَرَ وَلاَ أَسْوَدَ يَفْضُلُنِي بِتَقْوَى، إِلاَّ وَدِدْتُ أَنِّي فِي مِسْلاَخِهِ 

و معنى وددت أنى فى مسلاخه : أى أكون مثله 



أبو عبيدة فى الشام 

كَانَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ وَلَّى أَبَا عُبَيْدَةَ بَيْتَ المَالِ. 

ثُمَّ وَجَّهَهُ أَبُو بَكْرٍ إِلَى الشَّامِ سَنَةَ ثَلاَثَ عَشْرَةَ 

وفي أثناء قيادة خالد -رضي الله عنه- معركة اليرموك التي هزمت فيها الامبراطورية الرومانية توفي أبوبكر الصديق -رضي الله عنه- ، وتولى الخلافة بعده عمر -رضي الله عنه- ، وقد ولى عمر قيادة جيش اليرموك لأبي عبيدة بن الجراح أمين هذه الأمة وعزل خالد 

وصل الخطاب الى أبىعبيدة فأخفاه حتى انتهت المعركة ، ثم أخبر خالدا بالأمر ، فسأله خالد : يرحمك الله أباعبيدة ، ما منعك أن تخبرني حين جاءك الكتاب ؟ 

فأجاب أبوعبيدة : اني كرهت أن أكسر عليك حربك ، وما سلطان الدنيا نريد ، ولا للدنيا نعمل ، كلنا في الله أخوة وأصبح أبوعبيدة أمير الأمراء بالشام0 

بَلَغَ عُمَرَ أَنَّ أَبَا عُبَيْدَةَ حُصِرَ بِالشَّامِ، وَنَالَ مِنْهُ العَدُوُّ، فَكَتَبَ إِلَيْهِ عُمَرُ: أَمَّا بَعْدُ، فَإِنَّهُ مَا نَزَلَ بِعَبْدٍ مُؤْمِنٍ شِدَّةٌ، إِلاَّ جَعَلَ اللهُ بَعْدَهَا فَرَجاً، وَإِنَّهُ لاَ يَغْلِبُ عُسْرٌ يُسْرَيْنِ: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِيْنَ آمَنُوا اصْبِرُوا وَصَابِرُوا وَرَابِطُوا}، الآيَةَ 



فَكَتَبَ إِلَيْهِ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ: 

أَمَّا بَعْدُ، فَإِنَّ اللهَ يَقُوْلُ: {أَنَّمَا الحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا لَعِبٌ وَلَهْوٌ}، إِلَى قَوْلِهِ: {مَتَاعُ الغُرُوْرِ} 

فَخَرَجَ عُمَرُ بِكِتَابِهِ، فَقَرَأَهُ عَلَى المِنْبَرِ، فَقَالَ: 

يَا أَهْلَ المَدِيْنَةِ! إِنَّمَا يُعَرِّضُ بِكُم أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ أَوْ بِي، ارْغَبُوا فِي الجِهَادِ. 



وفاته فى طاعون عمواس 



روى أَنَّ عُمَرَ كَتَبَ إِلَى أَبِي عُبَيْدَةَ فِي الطَّاعُوْنِ: إِنَّهُ قَدْ عَرَضَتْ لِي حَاجَةٌ، وَلاَ غِنَى بِي عَنْكَ فِيْهَا، فَعَجِّلْ إِلَيَّ. 

فَلَمَّا قَرَأَ الكِتَابَ، قَالَ: عَرَفْتُ حَاجَةَ أَمِيْرِ المُؤْمِنِيْنَ، إِنَّهُ يُرِيْدُ أَنْ يَسْتَبْقِيَ مَنْ لَيْسَ بِبَاقٍ. 

فَكَتَبَ: إِنِّي قَدْ عَرَفْتُ حَاجَتَكَ، فَحَلِّلْنِي مِنْ عَزِيْمَتك، فَإِنِّي فِي جُنْدٍ مِنْ أَجْنَادِ المُسْلِمِيْنَ، لاَ أَرْغَبُ بِنَفْسِي عَنْهُم. 

فَلَمَّا قَرَأَ عُمَرُ الكِتَابَ، بَكَى، فَقِيْلَ لَهُ: مَاتَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ؟ 

قَالَ: لاَ، وَكَأَنْ قَدْ. 

قَالَ: فَتُوُفِّيَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ، وَانْكَشَفَ الطَّاعُوْنُ. 



عَنْ عِيَاضِ بنِ غُطَيْفٍ، قَالَ: 

دَخَلْتُ عَلَى أَبِي عُبَيْدَةَ بنِ الجَرَّاحِ فِي مَرَضِهِ، وَامْرَأَتُهُ تُحَيْفَةُ جَالِسَةٌ عِنْدَ رَأْسِهِ، وَهُوَ مُقْبِلٌ بِوَجْهِهِ عَلَى الجِدَارِ، فَقُلْتُ: كَيْفَ بَاتَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ؟ 

قَالَتْ: بَاتَ بِأَجْرٍ. 

فَقَالَ: إِنِّي -وَاللهِ- مَا بِتُّ بِأَجْرٍ! 

فَكَأَنَّ القَوْمَ سَاءهُمْ، فَقَالَ: أَلاَ تَسْأَلُوْنِي عَمَّا قُلْتُ؟ 

قَالُوا: إِنَّا لَمْ يُعْجِبْنَا مَا قُلْتَ، فَكَيْفَ نَسْأَلُكَ؟ 

قَالَ: إِنِّي سَمِعْتُ رَسُوْلَ اللهِ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَقُوْلُ: (مَنْ أَنْفَقَ نَفَقَةً فَاضِلَةً فِي سَبِيْلِ اللهِ، فَبِسَبْعِ مَائَةٍ، وَمَنْ أَنْفَقَ عَلَى عِيَالِهِ، أَوْ عَادَ مَرِيْضاً، أَوْ مَاز أَذَىً، فَالحَسَنَةُ بِعَشْرِ أَمْثَالِهَا، وَالصَّوْمُ جُنَّةٌ مَا لَمْ يَخْرِقْهَا، وَمَنِ ابْتَلاَهُ اللهُ بِبَلاَءٍ فِي جَسَدِهِ، فَهُوَ لَهُ حِطَّةٌ). 



وَعَنِ الأَسْوَدِ، عَنْ عُرْوَةَ: أَنَّ وَجَعَ عَمَوَاسَ كَانَ مُعَافَىً مِنْهُ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ وَأَهْلُهُ، فَقَالَ: اللَّهُمَّ نَصِيْبَكَ فِي آلِ أَبِي عُبَيْدَةَ! 

قَالَ: فَخَرَجْتُ بِأَبِي عُبَيْدَةَ، فِي خَنْصَرِهِ بَثْرَةٌ، فَجَعَلَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهَا، فَقِيْلَ لَهُ: إِنَّهَا لَيْسَتْ بِشَيْءٍ. 

فَقَالَ: أَرْجُو أَنْ يُبَارِكَ اللهُ فِيْهَا، فَإِنَّهُ إِذَا بَارَكَ فِي القَلِيْلِ، كَانَ كَثِيْراً. 

انْطَلَقَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ مِنَ الجَابِيَةِ إِلَى بَيْتَ المَقْدِسِ لِلصَّلاَةِ، فَاسْتَخْلَفَ عَلَى النَّاسِ مُعَاذَ بنَ جَبَلٍ. 

فَأَدْرَكَهُ أَجَلُهُ بِفِحْلٍ، فَتُوُفِّيَ بِهَا بِقُرْبِ بَيْسَانَ. 

طَاعُوْنُ عَمَوَاسَ: مَنْسُوْبٌ إِلَى قَرْيَةِ عَمَوَاسَ، وَهِيَ بَيْنَ الرَّمْلَةِ وَبَيْنَ بَيْتِ المَقْدِسِ.

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الرابعة عشر

صحابي جليل -رضي الله عنه-، أحد أفراد وفد الأنصار الذين جاءوا إلى مكة ليبايعوا رسول الله ( بيعة العقبة الأولى، وكان أحد الاثني عشر نقيبًا الذين اتخذهم الرسول ( نقباء على أهليهم وعشائرهم.
وواحد من أولئك الذين قال فيهم رسول الله (: (لو أن الأنصار سلكوا واديًا أو شعبًا، لسلكت في وادي الأنصار، ولولا الهجرة لكنت امرءًا من الأنصار) [البخاري].
وقد شهد بدرًا وأحدًا والخندق والغزوات كلها مع رسول الله (، ولم يتخلف عن مشهد، وهو أحد الذين ساهموا في جمع القرآن زمن النبي (.
وقد كان ولاؤه لله ورسوله عظيمًا، حيث يُروى أن قومه كانوا مرتبطين بعهد مع يهود بني قينقاع بالمدينة قبل مجيء النبي ( إليها، ولما هاجر الرسول ( وأصحابه واستقروا بها، وتجمعت قبائل اليهود عقب غزوة بدر، وافتعلت إحدى قبائلهم وهم بنو قينقاع أسبابًا للفتنة والصدام مع المسلمين، فلما رأى الصحابي الجليل موقفهم هذا نبذ إليهم عهدهم قائلا: إنما أتولى الله ورسوله والمؤمنين، وأبرأ إلى الله ورسوله من حلف هؤلاء الكفار وولايتهم.

فنزل القرآن مؤيدًا موقفه هذا قائلاً: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى أولياء بعضهم أولياء بعض ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين} إلى أن قال: {ومن يتول الله ورسوله والذين آمنوا فإن حزب الله هم الغالبون} [المائدة: 51-56].

لقد سمع الصحابي الجليل رسول الله ( يومًا وهو يتحدث عن مسئولية الأمراء والولاة، والمصير الذي ينتظر من يفرط منهم في حق من حقوق المسلمين، قائلاً: (والذي نفس محمد بيده، لا ينال أحد منكم منها شيئًا إلا جاء به يوم القيامة يحمله على عنقه) [مسلم]، فأقسم الصحابي الجليل بالله ألا يكون أميرًا على اثنين.

ولما فتح المسلمون الشام أرسل أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب الصحابي الجليل ومعاذ بن جبل وأبا الدرداء إلى أهلها؛ ليعلموهم القرآن ويفقهوهم في الدين، فأقام الصحابي الجليل بحمص، ثم انتقل منها إلى فلسطين؛ حيث تولى القضاء بها، فكان بذلك أول من تولى قضاء فلسطين.

فمن يكون الصحابي الجليل

----------


## أم أحمد

الصحابي الجليل أبو الوليد عبادة بن الصامت -رضي الله عنه

----------


## kethara

*إنه الصحابي الجليل أبو الوليد عبادة بن الصامت

مع تحيتى

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الصحابي الجليل عباده بن الصامت

مش عارفه تحسب إجابتى ولا لأ

بس والله الكهربا قطعت

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
و أنا مكونتش موجودة 

عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنه..
*

----------


## قلب مصر

> الصحابي الجليل عباده بن الصامت
> 
> مش عارفه تحسب إجابتى ولا لأ
> 
> بس والله الكهربا قطعت





> *
> و أنا مكونتش موجودة 
> 
> عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنه..
> *


أخواتي العزيزات  إيمان وشعاع  :f:   :f: 
الحقيقة مش حقدر أفصل فيما إذا كانت النقط حتحتسب أم لا لأني مش عارفة أخي العزيز ابن طيبة  محدد وقت للإجابة ولا لاء

فإن شاء الله لما يرجع بالسلامة بعد ما ربنا يتم عليه شفاه بإذن الله حيقدر يفصل في مسألة احتساب النقاط

فحننتظره بإذن الله ويقولنا على الرأي الفصل في هذا الموقف

رمضان كريم
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

عبادة بن الصامت

حين أراد عمر بن الخطاب أن يصف عبادة بن الصامت قال: “رجل يعد في الرجال بألف رجل، قال عنه ابن الخطاب هذه العبارة حين أرسله مدداً لعمرو بن العاص في فتح مصر، إذ كان طويلا فارع الطول، أسمر البشرة، ويعد ابن الصامت من السابقين إلى الإسلام، إذ كان من رجال البيعة الأولى ومن بني عوف بن الخزرج الأنصاري، أي من الأنصار الذين نصروا وآووا وبذلوا أرواحهم وأموالهم رخيصة في سبيل الله. والده الصامت بن قيس الخزرجى، وأمه قرة العين بنت عباده، وأخوه أوس بن الصامت وزوجته خولة بنت ثعلبة التي أنزل الله فيها “قد سمع الله قول التي تجادلك في زوجها وتشتكي إلى لله، والله يسمع تحاوركما إن الله سميع بصير”. (سورة المجادلة). 

وقد كان عبادة بن الصامت خير مسلم في معاملته وجهاده، إذ شهد كل الأحداث مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولعب دوراً مهماً في إخراج يهود بني قينقاع، حلفائه في الجاهلية من المدينة، كما وقف مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يؤازره ويناصره ضد اليهود والمنافقين، وفي حروب الردة كان فارساَ ومجاهداً في سبيل الله، وفي خلافة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه كتب يزيد بن سفيان إليه: قد احتاج أهل الشام إلى من يعلمهم القرآن ويفقههم، فأرسل إليه عمر، معاذ بن جبل، وعبادة بن الصامت وأبا الدرداء، فأقام عبادة بحمص فاستخلفه عليها أبو عبيدة بن الجراح، عندما سار لفتح “طرطوس” ففتحها، وكان أول من ولي قضاء فلسطين من قبل عمر بن الخطاب، وفي حياة الرسول - قبل ذلك - استعمله رسول الله على الصدقات وقال له: اتق الله لا تأتي يوم القيامة ببعير له رغاء، أو بقرة لها خوار، أو شاة لها ثواج. 

فقال عبادة: فو الذي بعثك بالحق لا أعمل عمل اثنين وبايع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على ألا يخاف في الله لومة لائم. 

شؤون الصرف

وعندما ولي القضاء اختلف مع معاوية في شؤون الصرف، إذ كان يحول بينه وبين أشياء كان ينكرها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعاهده على ذلك، فأغلظ له معاوية القول، فقال له عبادة “لا أساكنك بأرض واحدة أبداً”، فرحل إلى المدينة المنورة ليكون قريباً من عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه باعتباره أقرب الناس تنفيذاً لأوامر الله وأوامر رسوله، والتقى به عمر فقال له: ما أقدمك؟ فأخبره بما حدث، فقال له عمر: أرجع مكانك فقبح الله أرضاً لست فيها ولا أمثالك، فامتثل وأطاع، وكتب عمر إلى معاوية: لا إمرة لك على عبادة. 

عندما شرع المسلمون في فتح مصر التي بشرهم رسولهم بها، اتجه عمرو بن العاص في جيش كبير، وعندما وصل إلى تخوم مصر، رأى كثرة عدد وعدة من المصريين والروم فطلب مدداً من عمر بن الخطاب، فاستجاب عمر لرأيه، وأمده بأربعة آلاف رجل وكتب له كتاباً قال فيه “إني قد أمددتك بأربعة آلاف رجل، على كل ألف رجل منهم مقام ألف” وكان عبادة بن الصامت أحد هؤلاء الأربعة. 

ورأى علماء التفسير أن عبادة بن الصامت أنزلت فيه الآيات من 51 إلى 53 من (سورة المائدة) والتي يقول فيها الحق “يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى أولياء بعضهم أولياء بعض ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم ان الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين. فترى الذين في قلوبهم مرض يسارعون فيهم يقولون نخشى أن تصيبنا دائرة فعسى الله أن يأتي بالفتح أو أمر من عنده فيصبحوا على ما أسروا في أنفسهم نادمين. ويقول الذين آمنوا أهؤلاء الذين أقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم إنهم لمعكم حبطت أعمالهم فأصبحوا خاسرين”. 

سوق بني قينقاع

ونزلت الآيات عندما انتصر المسلمون في غزوة بدر الكبرى، فآلم هذا النصر اليهود وشرعوا في التحرش بالمسلمين، وحدث ذات مرة في سوق بني قينقاع أن قدمت امرأة من العرب بحليب لها فباعته، وجلست إلى صائغ السوق، فجعلوا يراودونها على كشف وجهها فأبت، فعمد الصائغ إلى طرف ثوبها فعقده إلى ظهرها، فلما قامت انكشفت سوءتها، فضحكوا بها، فصاحت فوثب رجل من المسلمين على الصائغ فقتله، وكان يهودياً فشدت اليهود على المسلم فقتلوه، فاستصرخ أهل المسلم المسلمين على اليهود، فغضب المسلمون فوقع الشر بينهم وبين بني قينقاع. 

وعلم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فحضر مسرعاً إلى السوق ثم قال: يا معشر يهود احذروا من الله مثل ما نزل بقريش من نقمة، وأسلموا فإنكم قد عرفتم أني نبي مرسل، تجدون ذلك في كتابكم وعهد الله إليكم. 

قالوا: يا محمد لا يغرنك أنك لقيت قوماً أغماراً لا علم لهم بالحرب فأصبت فرصة، أما والله لئن حاربناك لتعلمن أّنا نحن الناس. 

بعد ذلك أرسلوا إليه عبد الله بن أُبي بن سلول فكلمه فيهم، فلم يجبه فقال: يا محمد أحسن في مواليّ، وكانوا حلفاء الخزرج فأعرض عنه، فأدخل يده في جيب درع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال له الرسول أرسلني وغضب الرسول حتى رأوا لوجهه ظللاً، ثم قال: ويحك أرسلني. قال: لا والله لا أرسلك حتى تحسن في موالي أربعمائة حاسر وثلاثمائة دارع قد منعوني من الأحمر والأسود تحصرهم في غداة واحدة؟. إني والله امرؤ أخشى الدوائر، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: هم لك. 

وعندما علم عبادة بن الصامت بما كان من أمر اليهود وأمر عبد الله بن أبيّ، جاء مسرعاً إلى النبي وقال: يا رسول الله إن أوليائي من اليهود كانت شديدة أنفسهم، كثيراً سلاحهم، شديدة شوكتهم، وأنا أبرأ إلى الله ورسوله من ولاية يهود، ولا مولى لي إلا الله ورسوله. 

فقال عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول: لكن لا أبرأ من ولاية يهود إني رجل لابد لي منهم. فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: يا أبا الأحباب أرأيت الذي نفست به من ولاية يهود على عبادة بن الصامت؟.. فهو لك دونه. 

فقال: إذن أقبل.

فنزلت الآيات في قوله تعالى: “يا أيها الذين أمنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى أولياء بعضهم أولياء بعض ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين. فترى الذين في قلوبهم مرض يسارعون فيهم يقولون نخشى أن تصيبنا دائرة فعسى الله أن يأتي بالفتح أو أمر من عنده فيصبحوا على ما أسروا في أنفسهم نادمين”. 

ومات عبادة الصامت رضي الله عنه بعد أن شارك في فتح مصر ووصل إلى ثغر الإسكندرية وذلك في مدينة الرملة في أرض الشام سنة 34 هجرية عن عمر يناهز 72 عاماً.

----------


## قلب مصر

*نتيجة الحلقة الرابعة عشر

الفائز الاول

أم أحمد

5 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثاني

قيثارة

3 نقاط


*

----------


## قلب مصر

*النتيجة بعد اليوم الثالث عشر


شعاع من نور   34نقاط

ام احمد  33نقاط 

اخت ضابط شرطة 28 نقاط

قلب مصر 26نقاط

قيثارة  13 نقاط

القواس  5نقاط

سامح عطية  3نقاط

دكتور مصطفي  1 نقاط

اسكندراني  1 نقاط

الف مبروك و عقبال الباقيين

مع الأخذ في الاعتبار أن موقف درجات إيمان (أخت ضابط شرطة) وشعاع من نور عن الحلقة الرابعة عشر لم يحسم بعد
  

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أستاذ معتز طيب وأكيد هايحسب النقط

أصل الكهربا قطعت 11 إلا 3 دقايق ,انا فاتحه الموضوع وكاتبه الإجابه ومستنيه الساعه تدق الحادية عشر

يقوم يعملها معايا النور

يرضيكى يا أم يوسف

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الخامسة عشر

هو أحد الثمانية الذن سبقوا الى الاسلام..
عرض عليه أبو بكر الاسلام هو وعثمان بن عفان والزبير بن العوام وطلحة بن عبيد الله وسعد بن أبي وقاص، فما غمّ عليهم الأمر ولا أبطأ بهم الشك، بل سارعوا مع الصدّيق الى رسول الله يبايعونه ويحملون لواءه.

ومنذ أسلم الى أن لقي ربه في الخامسة والسبعين من عمره، وهو نموذج باهر للمؤمن العظيم، مما جعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يضعه مع العشرة الذين بشّرهم بالجنة.. وجعل عمر رضي الله عنه يضعه مع أصحاب الشورى الستة الذين جعل الخلافة فيهم من بعده قائلا:" لقد توفي رسول الله وهو عنهم راض".
وفور اسلام الصحابي الجليل  حمل حظه المناسب، من اضطهاد قريش وتحدّياتها..

وحين أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه بالهجرة الى الحبشة هاجر الصحابي الجليل ثم عاد الى مكة، ثم هاجر الى الحبشة في الهجرة الثانية ثم هاجر الى المدينة.. وشهد بدرا، وأحدا، والمشاهد كلها..
وكان محظوظا في التجارة الى حدّ أثار عجبه ودهشه فقال:
" لقد رأيتني، لو رفعت حجرا، لوجدت تحت فضة وذهبا"..!!

فمن يكون الصحابي الجليل

----------


## قلب مصر

> أستاذ معتز طيب وأكيد هايحسب النقط
> 
> أصل الكهربا قطعت 11 إلا 3 دقايق ,انا فاتحه الموضوع وكاتبه الإجابه ومستنيه الساعه تدق الحادية عشر
> 
> يقوم يعملها معايا النور
> 
> يرضيكى يا أم يوسف


لا يا إيمي النور معندوش حق ازاي يقطع قبل المسابقة بـ 3 دقايق ويرجع بعدها بساعة
كان مفروض يفضل مقطوع 3 أو اربع ساعات :Lol2: 

وفعلا أستاذ معتز طيب جدا ربنا يكرمه يارب ويرجعه بالسلامة 
وأنا يا ستى اعتبروني ضيفة عليكم الكام يوم دول بس لحد ما يرجع وينورنا بإذن الله
ويقرر ما يريده  إن شاء الله 
بس يارب ما أكون ضيفة تقيلة عليكم  ::mazika2:: 
إلا ما شوفت أي واجب ضيافة ولا كوباية خشاف ولا ازازة بيبسي  :Beer: 
يالا اللهم أني صايمة بعد الفطار بقى وعليكم خير
رمضان كريم
 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أنا عينيا ليكى يا أم يوسف

ودى كوباية قمر الدين



بس إبقى حاسبي إنتى


وربنا يرجع أستاذ معتز بالسلامه يارب

----------


## شعاع من نور

> أخواتي العزيزات  إيمان وشعاع  
> الحقيقة مش حقدر أفصل فيما إذا كانت النقط حتحتسب أم لا لأني مش عارفة أخي العزيز ابن طيبة  محدد وقت للإجابة ولا لاء
> 
> فإن شاء الله لما يرجع بالسلامة بعد ما ربنا يتم عليه شفاه بإذن الله حيقدر يفصل في مسألة احتساب النقاط
> 
> فحننتظره بإذن الله ويقولنا على الرأي الفصل في هذا الموقف
> 
> رمضان كريم


*


مفيش مشكلة..


*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الصحابي الجليل هو عبدالرحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه...
*

----------


## أم أحمد

الصحابي الجليل عبدالرحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه ...

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الصحابي الجليل عبد الرحمن بن عوف

----------


## kethara

*عبد الرحمن بن عوف*

----------


## شعاع من نور

[frame="13 80"]
*
عبد الرحمن بن عوف


ذات يوم، والمدينة ساكنة هادئة، أخذ يقترب من مشارفها نقع كثيف، راح يتعالى ويتراكم حتى كاد يغطي الأفق.

ودفعت الريح هذه الأمواج من الغبار المتصاعد من رمال الصحراء الناعمة، فاندفعت تقترب من أبواب المدينة، وتهبّ هبوبا قويا على مسالكها. 
وحسبها الناس عاصفة تكنس الرمال وتذروها، لكنهم سرعان ما سمعوا وراء ستار الغبار ضجة تنبئ عن قافلة كبيرة مديدة.

ولم يمض وقت غير وجيز، حتى كانت سبعمائة راحلة موقرة الأحمال تزحم شوارع المدينة وترجّها رجّا، ونادى الناس بعضهم بعضا ليروا مشهدها الحافل، وليستبشروا ويفرحوا بما تحمله من خير ورزق..


وسألت أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها، وقد ترامى إلى سمعها أصداء القافلة الزاحفة..

سألت: ما هذا الذي يحدث في المدينة..؟

وأجيبت: انها قافلة لعبدالرحمن بن عوف جاءت من الشام تحمل تجارة له..

قالت أم المؤمنين:

قافلة تحدث كل هذه الرّجّة..؟!

أجل يا أم المؤمنين.. انها سبعمائة راحلة..!!

وهزت أم المؤمنين رأسها، وأرسلت نظراتها الثاقبة بعيداً، كأنها تبحث عن ذكرى مشهد رأته، أو حديث سمعته..

"أما اني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:

رأيت عبدالرحمن بن عوف يدخل الجنة حبواً"..

************************

عبدالرحمن بن عوف يدخل الجنة حبواً..؟

ولماذا لا يدخلها وثباً هرولة مع السابقين من أصحاب رسول الله..؟

ونقل بعض أصحابه مقالة عائشة إليه، فتذكر أنه سمع من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا الحديث أكثر من مرة، وبأكثر من صيغة.

وقبل أن تفضّ مغاليق الأحمال من تجارته، حث خطاه الى بيت عائشة وقال لها: لقد ذكّرتيني بحديث لم أنسه..


ثم قال:

" أما اني أشهدك أن هذه القافلة بأحمالها، وأقتابها، وأحلاسها، في سبيل الله عز وجل"..

ووزعت حمولة سبعمائة راحلة على أهل المدينة وما حولها في مهرجان برّ عظيم..!!

هذه الواقعة وحدها، تمثل الصورة الكاملة لحياة صاحب رسول الله عبدالرحمن بن عوف".

فهو التاجر الناجح، أكثر ما يكون النجاح وأوفاه..

وهو الثري، أكثر ما يكون الثراء وفرة و افراطاً..

وهو المؤمن الأريب، الذي يأبى أن تذهب حظوظه من الدين، ويرفض أن يتخلف به ثراؤه عن قافلة الايمان ومثوبة الجنة.. فهو رضي الله عنه يجود بثروته في سخاء وغبطة ضمير..!!


*******************

متى وكيف دخل الاسلام..؟

لقد أسلم في وقت مبكر جداً..

بل أسلم في الساعات الأولى للدعوة، وقبل أن يدخل رسول الله دار الأرقم ويتخذها مقراً لالتقائه بأصحابه المؤمنين..

فهو أحد الثمانية الذن سبقوا إلى الإسلام..

عرض عليه أبوبكر الإسلام هو وعثمان بن عفان والزبير بن العوام وطلحة بن عبيد الله وسعد بن أبي وقاص، فما غمّ عليهم الأمر ولا أبطأ بهم الشك، بل سارعوا مع الصدّيق الى رسول الله يبايعونه ويحملون لواءه.

ومنذ أسلم إلى أن لقي ربه في الخامسة والسبعين من عمره، وهو نموذج باهر للمؤمن العظيم، مما جعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يضعه مع العشرة الذين بشّرهم بالجنة.. وجعل عمر رضي الله عنه يضعه مع أصحاب الشورى الستة الذين جعل الخلافة فيهم من بعده قائلا:" لقد توفي رسول الله وهو عنهم راض".

وفور إسلام عبدالرحمن بن عوف حمل حظه المناسب، ومن اضطهاد قريش وتحدّياتها..

وحين أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه بالهجرة الى الحبشة هاجر ابن عوف ثم عاد الى مكة، ثم هاجر الى الحبشة في الهجرة الثانية ثم هاجر الى المدينة.. وشهد بدرا، وأحدا، والمشاهد كلها..

************************

وكان محظوظا في التجارة الى حدّ أثار عجبه ودهشه فقال:

" لقد رأيتني، لو رفعت حجرا، لوجدت تحت فضة وذهبا"..!!

ولم تكن التجارة عند عبدالرحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه شرهاً ولا احتكاراً..

بل لم تكن حرصاً على جمع المال شغفاً بالثراء..

كلا..

إنما كانت عملاً، وواجباً يزيدهما النجاح قرباً من النفس، ومزيداً من السعي..

وكان ابن عوف يحمل طبيعة جيّاشة، تجد راحتها في العمل الشريف حيث يكون..

فهو إذا لم يكن في المسجد يصلي، ولا في الغزو يجاهد فهو في تجارته التي نمت نموا هائلاً، حتى أخذت قوافله تفد على المدينة من مصر، ومن الشام، محملة بكل ما تحتاج إليه جزيرة العرب من كساء وطعام..

ويدلّنا على طبيعته الجيّاشة هذه، مسلكه غداة هجر المسلمين الى المدينة..

لقد جرى نهج الرسول يومئذ على أن يؤاخي بين كل اثنين من أصحابه، أحدهما مهاجر من مكة، والآخر أنصاري من المدينة.

وكانت هذه المؤاخات تم على نسق يبهر الألباب، فالأنصاري من أهل المدينة يقاسم أخاه المهاجر كل ما يملك.. حتى فراشه، فاذا كان تزوجا باثنين طلق احداهما، ليتزوجها أخوه..!!

ويومئذ آخى الرسول الكريم بين عبدالرحمن بن عوف، وسعد بن الربيع..

ولنصغ للصحابي الجليل أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه يروي لنا ما حدث:

" .. وقال سعد لعبدالرحمن: أخي، أنا أكثر أهل المدينة مالاً، فانظر شطر مالي فخذه!!

وتحتي امرأتان، فانظر أيتهما أعجب لك حتى أطلقها، وتتزوجها..!

فقال له عبدالرحمن بن عوف:

بارك الله لك في أهلك ومال..

دلوني على السوق..

وخرج الى السوق، فاشترى.. وباع.. وربح"..!!

وهكذا سارت حياته في المدينة، على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعد وفاته، أداء كامل لحق الدين، وعمل الدنيا.. وتجارة رابحة ناجحة، لو رفع صاحبها على حد قوله حجراً من مكانه لوجد تحته فضة وذهباً..!!

ومما جعل تجارته ناجحة مباركة، تحرّيه الحلال، ونأيه الشديد عن الحرام، بل عن الشبهات..

كذلك مما زادها نجاحاً وبركة أنها لم تكن لعبدالرحمن وحده.. بل كان لله فيها نصيب أوفى، يصل به أهله، و إخوانه، ويجهّز به جيوش الاسلام..



واذا كانت الجارة والثروات، انما تحصى بأعداد رصيدها وأرباحها فان ثروة عبدالرحمن بن عوف انما تعرف مقاديرها وأعدادها بما كان ينفق منها في سبيل الله رب العالمين..!!

لقد سمع رسول الله يقول له يوما:

" يا بن عوف انك من الأغنياء..

وانك ستدخل الجنة حبواً..

فأقرض الله يطلق لك قدميك"..

ومن سمع هذا النصح من رسول الله، وهو يقرض ربه قرضاً حسنا، فيضاعفه له أضعافا كثيرة.

باع في يوم أرضا بأربعين ألف دينار، ثم فرّقها في أهله من بني زهرة، وعلى أمهات المؤمنين، وفقراء المسلمين.

وقدّم يوما لجيوش الاسلام خمسمائة فرس، ويوما آخر الفا وخمسمائة راحلة.

وعند موته، أوصى بخمسن ألف دينار في سبيل الله، و أوصى لكل من بقي ممن شهدوا بدراً بأربعمائة دينار، حتى ان عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه، أخذ نصيبه من الوصية برغم ثرائه وقال:" إن مال عبدالرحمن حلال صفو، وان الطعمة منه عافية وبركة".

*********************

كان ابن عوف سيّد ماله ولم يكن عبده..

وآية ذلك أنه لم يكن يشقى بجمعه ولا باكتنازه..

بل هو يجمعه هونا، ومن حلال.. ثم لا ينعم به وحده.. بل ينعم به معه أهله ورحمه واخوانه ومجتمعه كله.

ولقد بلغ من سعة عطائه وعونه أنه كان يقال:

" أهل المدينة جميعا شركاء لابن عوف في ماله.

" ثلث يقرضهم..

وثلث يقضي عنهم ديونهم..

وثلث يصلهم ويعطيهم.."

و لما كان ثراؤه هذا ليبعث الارتياح لديه والغبطة في نفسه، لو لم يمكّنه من مناصرة دينه، ومعاونة اخوانه.

أما بعد هذا، فقد كان دائم الوجل من هذا الثراء..

جيء له يوما بطعام الافطار، وكان صائما..

فلما وقعت عيناه عليه فقد شهيته وبكى وقال:

" استشهد مصعب بن عمير وهو خير مني، فكفّن في بردة ان غطت رأسه، بدت رجلاه، وان غطت رجلاه بدا رأسه.

واستشهد حمزة وهو خير مني، فلم يوجد له ما يمفن فيه الا بردة.

ثم بسط لنا من الدنيا ما بسط، وأعطينا منها ما أعطينا واني لأخشى أن نكون قد عجّلت لنا حسناتنا"..!!

واجتمع يوما مع بعض أصحابه على طعام عنده.

وما كاد الطعام يوضع أمامهم حتى بكى وسألوه:

ما يبكيك يا أبا محمد..؟؟

قال:

" لقد مات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وما شبع هو وأهل بيته من خبز الشعير..

ما أرانا أخرنا لم هو خير لنا"..!!

كذلك لم يبتعث ثراؤه العريض ذرة واحدة من الصلف والكبر في نفسه..
حتى لقد قيل عنه: انه لو رآه غريب لا يعرفه وهو جالس مع خدمه، ما استطاع أ، يميزه من بينهم..!!
لكن اذا كان هذا الغريب يعرف طرفا من جهاد ابن عوف وبلائه، فيعرف مثلا أنه أصيب يوم أحد بعشرين جراحة، وان احدى هذه الاصابات تركت عرجا دائما في احدى ساقيه.. كما سقطت يوم أحد بعض ثناياه. فتركت همّا واضحا في نطقه وحديثه..

عندئذ لا غير، يستطيع هذا الغريب أن يعرف أن هذا الرجل الفارع القامة، المضيء الوجه، الرقيق البشرة، الأعرج، الأهتم من جراء اصابته يوم أحد هو عبدالرحمن بن عوف..!!

رضي الله عنه وأرضاه..

**********************

لقد عوّدتنا طبائع البشر أن الثراء ينادي السلطة...

أي أن الأثرياء يحبون دائما أن يكون لهم نفوذ يحمي ثراءهم ويضاعفه، ويشبع شهوة الصلف والاستعلاء والأنانية التي يثيرها الثراء عادة..

فاذا رأينا عبدالرحمن بن عوف في ثرائه العريض هذا، رأينا انسانا عجبا يقهر طبائع البشر في هذا المجال ويتخطاها الى سموّ فريد..!

حدث ذلك عندما كان عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه يجود بروحه الطاهرة، ويختار ستة رجال من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ليختاروا من بينهم الخليفة الجديد..

كانت الأصابع تومئ نحو ابن عوف وتشير..

ولقد فاتحه بعض الصحابة في أنه أحق الستة بالخلافة، فقال:

" والله، لأن تؤخذ مدية، فتوضع في حلقي، ثم ينفذ بها الى الجانب الآخر أحب اليّ من ذلك"..!!



وهكذا لم يكد الستة المختارون يعقدون اجتماعهم ليختاروا أحدهم خليفة بعد الفاروق عمر حتى أنبأ اخوانه الخمسة الآخرين أنه متنازل عن الحق الذي أضفاه عمر عليه حين جعله أحد الستة الذين يختار الخليفة منهم.. وأنّ عليهم أن يجروا عملية الاختيار بينهم وحدهم أي بين الخمسة الآخرين..

وسرعان ما أحله هذا الزهد في المنصب مكان الحكم بين الخمسة الأجلاء، فرضوا أن يختار هو الخليفة من بينهم، وقال الامام علي:

" لقد سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصفك بأنك أمين في أهل السماء، وأمين في أهل الأرض"..

واختار ابن عوف عثمان بن عفان للخلافة، فأمضى الباقون اختياره.


**********************

هذه حقيقة رجل ثري في الاسلام..

فهل رأيتم ما صنع الاسلام به حتى رفعه فوق الثرى بكل مغرياته ومضلاته، وكيف صاغه في أحسن تقويم..؟؟

وها هو ذا في العام الثاني والثلاثين للهجرة، يجود بأنفاسه..

وتريد أم المؤمنين عائشة أن تخصّه بشرف لم تختصّ به سواه، فتعرض عليه وهو على فراش الموت أن يدفن في حجرتها الى جوار الرسول وأبي بكر وعمر..

ولكنه مسلم أحسن الاسلام تأديبه، فيستحي أن يرفع نفسه الى هذا الجوار...!!

ثم انه على موعد سابق وعهد وثيق مع عثمان بن مظعون، اذ تواثقا ذات يوم: أيهما مات بعد الآخر يدفن الى جوار صاحبه..

**********************

وبينما كانت روحه تتهيأ لرحلتها الجديدة كانت عيناه تفيضان من الدمع و ولسانه يتمتم ويقول:

" اني أخاف أن أحبس عن أصحابي لكثرة ما كان لي من مال"..

ولكن سكينة الله سرعان ما تغشته، فكست وجهه غلالة رقيقة من الغبطة المشرقة المتهللة المطمئنة..

وأرهفت أذناه للسمع.. كما لو كان هناك صوت عذب يقترب منهما..

لعله آنئذ، كان يسمع صدق قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم له منذ عهد بعيد:

" عبدالرحمن بن عوف في الجنة"..

ولعله كان يسمع أيضا وعد الله في كتابه..

( الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله، ثم لا يتبعون ما أنفقوا منّا ولا أذى، لهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون).. 

*
[/frame]

*اللهم ارزقنا صحبته و النبي و اجمعنا بهم على الحوض..اللهم آمين آمين آمين.

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

والله أنا عرفت إنه عبدالرحمن إبن عوف قبل ما أقرأ الإجابات أو مشاركة شعاع من نور
بس والله المسابقة جميلة
فوتوا لنا درجة يا جدعان
 ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الثامنة عشر

اذا أردت أن ترتب أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفق سبقهم الزمني الى الاسلام فاعلم اذا بلغت الرقم الرابع عشر أن صاحبه هو صحابينا الجليل..
كان اول المهاجرين وفاة بالمدينة المنورة و كان اول من دفن بالبقيع 
كان راهبا عظيما
لا من رهابان الصوامع و لكن من رهابان الحياة
عندما كان الاسلام يتسرّب ضوؤه الباكر االنديّ من قلب الرسول صلى الله عليه عليه وسلم.. ومن كلماته , عليه الصلاة والسلان, التي يلقيها في بعض الأسماع سرا وخفية..
كان الصحابي الجليل هناك, واحدا من القلة التي سارعت الى الله والتفت حول رسوله..
ولقد نزل به من الأذى والضر, ما كان ينزل يومئذ بالمؤمنين الصابرين الصامدين..
وحين آثر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه القلة المؤمنة المضطهدة بالعافية. آمرا ايّاها بالهجرة الى الحبشة. مؤثرا أن يبقى في مواجهة الأذى وحده, كان الصحابي الجليل أمير الفوج الأول من المهاجرين, مصطحبا معه ابنه السائب موليّا وجهه شطر بلاد بعيدة عن مكايد عدو الله أبي جهل. وضراوة قريش, وهو عذابها....

من هو الصحابي الجليل*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر
لتتقبلي مني كل الاحترام و كل الشكر و كل التقدير لموقفك معي ههنا في مسابقة من يكون الصحابي الجليل و موقفك في مسابقة ملوك و سلاطين مصر و تاجيلك المسابقة ليوم كامل بسببي
ارجو من الله ان يقدرني لرد و لو جزء قليل مما قمتي به
زادك الله من علمه و فضله*

----------


## قلب مصر

أستاذ معتز ألف حمد لله على سلامة حضرتك  :f2: 
أيوة كدة تعالى نور المسابقة والمنتدى من تاني  :: 
أنا كنت لسه حدخل أنزل حلقة النهاردة واعتذر للمتسابقين على تأخير الحلقة لأن النت فصل عندي من الساعة 2 الظهر ورجع قبل الآذان بخمس دقايق
لكن الحمد لله حضرتك جيت ونزلتها ....
ربنا يكرمك يارب ويبارك لك في صحتك على طول 
ويجازيك يارب كل خير
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

*الف حمد الله علي السلامة يا استاذ معتز*
*ان شاء الله تكون بخير دلوقتي*
*نورت المنتدي والمسابقة من تاني*
*تقديري*

----------


## قلب مصر

أخي العزيز ابن طيبة اسمح لي أعلن نتيجة الحلقة الماضية والموقف النهائي للدرجات لأن النت النهاردة لم يسعفني لإعلانهم قبل الحلقة الجديدة
*نتيجة الحلقة الرابعة عشر

الفائز الاول

شعاع من نور

5 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثاني

أم أحمد

3 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثالث

أخت ظابط شرطة

نقطتان

*****

الفائز الرابع

قيثارة

نقطة واحدة




*

----------


## قلب مصر

*النتيجة بعد اليوم الرابع عشر


شعاع من نور   40نقاط

ام احمد  36نقاط 

اخت ضابط شرطة 31 نقاط

قلب مصر 26نقاط

قيثارة  14 نقاط

القواس  5نقاط

سامح عطية  3نقاط

دكتور مصطفي  1 نقاط

اسكندراني  1 نقاط

الف مبروك و عقبال الباقيين
  

*

----------


## قلب مصر

وياريت يا أستاذ معتز حضرتك تقول لنا رأيك بخصوص إجابة إيمان وشعاع في الحلقة الثالثة عشر
تحياتي لحضرتك وألف حمدالله على سلامتك
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> وياريت يا أستاذ معتز حضرتك تقول لنا رأيك بخصوص إجابة إيمان وشعاع في الحلقة الثالثة عشر
> تحياتي لحضرتك وألف حمدالله على سلامتك


*ان شاء الله تم اعتماد نتيجة شعاع من نور و اخت ضابط شرطة لكل منهما نقطة واحدة لورود الاجابة بعد الميعاد و لكننا نطبق روح القاتنون لوجود ظروف طارئة حالت بينهما و بين وضع الاجابة
و تم اضافة نقطة لكل منهما في اخر عرض للنتائج قدمتيه حضرتك
*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

إبن طيبة ..الحمد لله على سلامتك ..كده ثبت إن المهلبية مالهاش دعوة ..على فكرة فاتك أنواع كتيرة من المهلبية ..بس مكانك محجوز ..بحييك على مسابقتك الجميلة ..والتي تحتوى على مساحات معرفية رائعة ..تحياتي ..في انتظارك ..حكيم عيووون

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أستاذ معتز ألف حمد لله على سلامة حضرتك 
> أيوة كدة تعالى نور المسابقة والمنتدى من تاني 
> أنا كنت لسه حدخل أنزل حلقة النهاردة واعتذر للمتسابقين على تأخير الحلقة لأن النت فصل عندي من الساعة 2 الظهر ورجع قبل الآذان بخمس دقايق
> لكن الحمد لله حضرتك جيت ونزلتها ....
> ربنا يكرمك يارب ويبارك لك في صحتك على طول 
> ويجازيك يارب كل خير


*الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد علي مكروه سواه
و لا يهمك كفاية اللي عملتيه الكام يوم اللي فاته
انا اللي مش عارف اشكر حضرتك ازاي
متعك الله بدوام الصحة و العافية
اللهم امين

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *الف حمد الله علي السلامة يا استاذ معتز*
> *ان شاء الله تكون بخير دلوقتي*
> *نورت المنتدي والمسابقة من تاني*
> *تقديري*


*سلمك الله من كل شر اختنا الفاضلة ام احمد
و يا رب يطمنا عليك دوما
و لاني سمعت انك نفسك في شوب عصير جوافة فريش 
اتفضلي

ربنا يبارك لنا في حضرتك
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> إبن طيبة ..الحمد لله على سلامتك ..كده ثبت إن المهلبية مالهاش دعوة ..على فكرة فاتك أنواع كتيرة من المهلبية ..بس مكانك محجوز ..بحييك على مسابقتك الجميلة ..والتي تحتوى على مساحات معرفية رائعة ..تحياتي ..في انتظارك ..حكيم عيووون


*[center]اخي العزيز حكيم عيون
سلمك الله من كل مكروه
سعيد بتواجدك هنا
و يا رب نطمن عليك دوما
و انتظرني في مسابقة سلاطين و ملوك مصر
لان فيه بيان جامد صدر بخصوص المهلبية بتاعتك
بس مفاجأة
تحيتي[/center :chytry:]*

----------


## nour2005

ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أستاذ معتز أولاً أحب أن أهنئك وأهنئ الجميع
بعودتك سالماً 
شفاك الله شفاءً كاملاً وربنا يبارك لك في صحتك
أستاذ معتز بخجل وبعد متابعتي لأسئلة هذا الموضوع القيّم
أرجو أن تقبل مشاركتي إياكم هذه المسابقة الرائعة 
ليس بقصد الربح بل التمتع  بالتعرف إلى صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 كل سنة وحضرتك طيب 
مع خالص تقديري واحترامي  :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> أنا عينيا ليكى يا أم يوسف
> 
> ودى كوباية قمر الدين
> 
> 
> 
> بس إبقى حاسبي إنتى
> 
> 
> وربنا يرجع أستاذ معتز بالسلامه يارب


الله يا ايمان  :Beer:  جميلة قوي
بشرب فيها من امبارح ولسه ماحاسيبتش عليها
ابقي حاسبي انتي بقى وخليها عليكي المرة دي  :Lol2: 

أستاذ معتز فكرني بيها لما نزل شوب الجوافة المتين  :good:

----------


## أم أحمد

> *سلمك الله من كل شر اختنا الفاضلة ام احمد*
> *و يا رب يطمنا عليك دوما*
> *و لاني سمعت انك نفسك في شوب عصير جوافة فريش* 
> *اتفضلي*
> **
> *ربنا يبارك لنا في حضرتك*
> 
> **


  :l2:  :l2: 
الله يكرمك يا رب يا استاذ معتز
ومتشكرة جدا علي الجوافة
بالعند في سامح :Icecream: 
ربنا يخليك يا رب ويتم شفاءك علي خير :f:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

حمدلله على السلامه أستاذ معتز

نورت المسابقه من تانى

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
حمدالله على السلامة أ.معتز 

اتبسطت جداً لما لقيت اسم حضرتك نور من تاني..ألف سلامة على حضرتك.


*

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل ابن طيبة
أستاذ معتز

حمدالله على سلامتك
يارب دائما طيب وبكل خير
اشرقت الأنوار وغردت الأطيار بتواجدك الطيب
وان شاء الله تكون أحسن وبخير

مع تحيتى*

----------


## drmustafa

ألف حمد لله على سلامتك أخى العزيز ابن طيبة 
نورت المنتدى والمسابقة

----------


## drmustafa

عثمان بن مظعون رضى الله عنه

----------


## kethara

*الصحابى الجليل هو

عثمان ابن مظعون

*

----------


## قلب مصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الصحابي الجليل
عثمان بن مظعون رضي الله عنه وأرضاه

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الصحابي الجليل هو عثمان بن مظعون رضي الله عنه..
*

----------


## أم أحمد

الصحابي الجليل عثمان بن مظعون

----------


## sameh atiya

الصحابي هو عثمان بن مظعون

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الصحابي الجليل عثمان بن مظعون رضي الله عنه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

عثمان ابن مظعون

----------


## القواس

ألف حمد الله على السلامه
يا أستاذ معتز
الصحابي الجليل
عثمان بن مظعون

----------


## nour2005

هو عثمان بن مظعون

----------


## kethara

*ايه ده
انا شوفت الساعه 11 ليه وصلت كده
انا عارفه كل ده من مهلبية البلح
بس أعتقد ساعة المنتدى فيها حاجة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
خسارة
خيرها فى غيرها*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أخت ضابط شرطه
					

حمدلله على السلامه أستاذ معتز

نورت المسابقه من تانى


الله يسلمك يا ايمان
متعك الله بدوام الصحة و تمام العافية
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أستاذ معتز أولاً أحب أن أهنئك وأهنئ الجميع
> بعودتك سالماً 
> شفاك الله شفاءً كاملاً وربنا يبارك لك في صحتك
> أستاذ معتز بخجل وبعد متابعتي لأسئلة هذا الموضوع القيّم
> أرجو أن تقبل مشاركتي إياكم هذه المسابقة الرائعة 
> ليس بقصد الربح بل التمتع  بالتعرف إلى صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
>  كل سنة وحضرتك طيب 
> مع خالص تقديري واحترامي


*اختنا الفاضلة نور
ربنا يبارك لنا في حضرتك و في كلمات حضرتك الطيبة
و يشرفنا بالطبع ان حضرتك تكوني بيننا في المسابقة الجميلة دي بمن فيها و قبلهم بما تحوية بين جنباتها من معلومات عن خير خلق الله بعد رسولنا المعصوم صلي الله عليه و سلم
اشكر لك دعاؤك و يا رب يمتعك دائما بوافر الصحة و العافية
تقبلي تقديري و احترامي الدائمين
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

[frame="13 80"]
*

عثمان بن مظعون 

الراهب في صومعة الحياة..

اذا أردت أن ترتب أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفق سبقهم الزمني إلى الإسلام فاعلم اذا بلغت الرقم الرابع عشر أن صاحبه هو عثمان بن مظعون رضي الله عنه..

واعلم كذلك أن ابن مظعون هذا، كان أول المهاجرين وفاة بالمدينة.. كما كان أول المسلمين دفنا بالبقيع..

واعلم أخيراً أن هذا الصحابي الجليل الذي تطالع الآن سيرته كان راهباً عظيماً.. لا من رهبان الصوامع، بل من رهبان الحياة...!!

أجل.. كانت الحياة بكل جيشانها، ومسؤولياتها، وفضائلها هي صومعته..

وكانت رهبانيته عملاً دائباً في سبيل الحق، وتفانياً مثابراً في سبيل الخير والصلاح... 
عندما كان الإسلام يتسرّب ضوؤه الباكر النديّ من قلب الرسول صلى الله عليه عليه وسلم.. ومن كلماته ، عليه الصلاة والسلام، التي يلقيها في بعض الأسماع سراً وخفية..

كان عثمان بن معظون هناك، واحداً من القلة التي سارعت الى الله والتفت حول رسوله..

ولقد نزل به من الأذى والضر، ما كان ينزل يومئذ بالمؤمنين الصابرين الصامدين..

وحين آثر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه القلة المؤمنة المضطهدة بالعافية. آمرا ايّاها بالهجرة الى الحبشة. مؤثرا أن يبقى في مواجهة الأذى وحده، كان عثمان بن مظعون أمير الفوج الأول من المهاجرين، مصطحبا معه ابنه السائب موليّاً وجهه شطر بلاد بعيدة عن مكايد عدو الله أبي جهل. وضراوة قريش، وهو عذابها....

وكشأن المهاجرين الى الحبشة في كلتا الهجرتين... الأولى والثانية، لم يزدد عثمان بن مظعون رضي الله عنه إلا استمساكاً بالإسلام. واعتصاماً به..

والحق أن هجرتي الحبشة تمثلان ظاهرة فريدة، ومجيدة في قضية الإسلام..

فالذين آمنوا بالرسول صلى الله وصدّقوه، واتبعوا النور الذي أنزل معه، كانوا قد سئموا الوثنية بكل ضلالاتها وجهالاتها، وكانوا يحملون فطرة سديدة لم تعد تسيغ عبادة أصنام منحوتة من حجارة أو معجونة من صلصال..!!

وحين هاجروا الى الحبشة واجهوا فيها ديناً سائداً، ومنظماً.. له كنائسه وأحباره ورهبانه..

وهو، مهما تكن نظرتهم اليه، بعيد عن الوثنية التي ألفوها في بلادهم، وعن عبادة الأصنام بشكلها المعروف وطقوسها التي خلفوها وراء ظهورهم..

ولا بدّ أن رجال الكنيسة في الحبشة قد بذلوا جهودا لاستمالة هؤلاء المهاجرين لدينهم، و إقناعهم بالمسيحية ديناً...

ومع هذا كله نرى أولئك المهاجرين يبقون على ولائهم العميق للإسلام ولمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.. مترقبين في شوق وقلق، ذلك أن اليوم القريب الذي يعودون فيه الى بلادهم الحبيبة، ليعبدوا الله وحده، وليأخذوا مكانهم خلف رسولهم العظيم.. في المسجد أيام السلام.. وفي ميدان القتال، اذا اضطرتهم قوى الشرك للقتال..



في الحبشة اذن عاش المهاجرون آمنين مطمئنين.. وعاش معهم عثمان بن مظعون الذي لم ينس في غربته مكايد ابن عمّه أمية بن خلف، وما ألحقه به وبغيره من أذى وضرّ، فراح يتسلى بهجائه ويتوعده:

تريش نبالا لا يواتيك ريشها

وتبري نبالا، ريشها لك أجمع

وحاربت أقواماً مراماً أعزة

وأهلكت أقواماً بهم كنت تزغ

ستعلم ان نابتك يوما ملمّة

وأسلمك الأوباش ما كنت تصنع



و بينما المهاجرون في دار هجرتهم يعبدون الله، ويتدارسون ما معهم من القرآن، ويحملون برغم الغربة توهج روح منقطع النظير.. اذ الأنباء تواتيهم أن قريش أسلمت، وسجد عم الرسول لله الواحد القهار..

هنالك حمل المهاجرون أمتعتهم وطاروا الى مكة تسبقهم أشواقهم، ويحدوهم حنينهم..

بيد أنهم ما كادوا يقتربون من مشارفها حتى تبيّنوا كذب الخبر الذي بلغهم عن إسلام قريش..

وساعتئذ سقط في أيديهم، ورأوا أنهم قد عجلوا.. ولكن أنّى يذهبون وهذه مكة على مرمى البصر..!!

وقد سمع مشركو مكة بمقدم الصيد الذي طالما ردوه ونصبوا شباكهم لاقتناصه.. ثم ها هو ذا الآن، تحيّن فرصته، وتأتي به مقاديره..!!



كان الجوّار يومئذ تقليداً من تقاليد العرب ذات القداسة والإجلال، فاذا دخل رجل مستضعف جوار سيّد قرشي، أصبح في حمى منيع لا يهدر له دم، ولا يضطرب منه مأمن...

ولم يكن العائدون سواء في القدرة على الظفر بجوار..

من أجل ذلك ظفر بالجوار منهم قلة، كان من بين أفرادها عثمان بن مظعون الذي دخل في جوار الوليد بن المغيرة.

وهكذا دخل مكة آمناً مطمئناً، ومضى يعبر دروبها، ويشهد ندواتها، لا يسأم خسفاً ولا ضيماً.


ولكن ابن مظعون.. الرجل الذي يصقله القرآن، ويربيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، يتلفت حواليه، فيرى إخوانه المسلمين من الفقراء والمستضعفين، الذين لم يجدوا لهم جواراً ولا مجيراً.. يراهم والأذى ينوشهم من كل جانب.. والبغي يطاردهم في كل سبيل.. بينما هو آمن في سربه، بعيد من أذى قومه، فيثور روحه الحر، ويجيش وجدانه النبيل، ويتفوق بنفسه على نفسه، ويخرج من داره مصمماً على أن يخلع جوار الوليد، وأن ينصو عن كاهله تلك الحماية التي حرمته لذة تحمل الأذى في سبيل الله، وشرف الشبه بإخوانه المسلمين، طلائع الدنيا المؤمنة، وبشائر العالم الذي ستتفجر جوانبه غداً ايماناً، وتوحيداً، ونوراً..



ولندع شاهد عيان يصف لنا ما حدث:

" لما رأى عثمان بن مظعون ما فيه أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من البلاء. وهو يغدو ويروح في أمان الوليد بن المغيرة، قال: والله ان غدوّي ورواحي آمناً بجوار رجل من أهل الشرك، و أصحابي وأهل ديني يلقون من البلاء والأذى ما لايصيبني، لنقص كبير في نفسي..

فمشى إلى الوليد بن المغيرة فقال له:

يا أبا عبد شمس وفت ذمتك. وقد ردت اليك جوارك..

فقال له:

لم يا ابن أخي.. لعله آذاك أحد من قومي..؟

قال.. لا. ولكني أرضى بجوار الله، ولا أريد أن أستجير بغيره...

فانطلق إلى المسجد فاردد عليّ جواري علانية ..

فانطلقا حتى أتيا المسجد، فقال الوليد: هذا عثمان..

قد جاء يردد عليّ جواري..

قال عثمان: صدق.. ولقد وجدته وفيّا كريم الجوار، ولكنني أحببت ألا أستجير بغير الله..

ثم انصرف عثمان، ولبيد بن ربيعة في مجلس من مجالس قريش ينشدهم، فجلس معهم عثمان فقال لبيد:

ألا كل شيء ما خلا الله باطل

فقال عثمان: صدقت..

قال لبيد: 

وكل نعيم لا محالة زائل..

قال عثمان: كذبت.. نعيم الجنة لا يزول..

فقال لبيد: يا معشر قريش، والله ما كان يؤذي جليسكم، فمتى حدث هذا فيكم..؟

فقال رجل من القوم: إن هذا سفيه فارق ديننا.. فلا تجدنّ في نفسك من قوله..

فرد عليه عثمان بن مظعون حتى سري أمرهما. فقام إليه ذلك الرجل فلطم عينه فأصابه، والوليد بن المغيرة قريب، يرى ما يحدث لعثمان، فقال: أما والله يا بن أخي ان كانت عينك عما أصابها لغنيّة، لقد كانت في ذمة منيعة..

فال عثمان: بل والله ان عيني الصحيحة لفقيرة الى مثل ما أصاب أختها في الله.. واني لفي جوار من هو أعز منك وأقدر يا أبا عبد شمس..!!

فقا له الوليد: هلم يا بن أخي، ا ن شئت فعد الى جواري..

قال ابن مظعون: لا...

وغادر ابن مظعون هذا المشهد وعينه تضجّ بالألم، ولكن روحه تتفجر عافية، وصلابة، وبشراً..

ولقد مضى في الطريق الى داره يتغنى بشعره هذا:

فإن تك عيني في رضا الله نالها

يدا ملحداً في الدين ليس بمهتدي

فقد عوّض الرحمن منها ثوابه

ومن يرضه الرحمن يا قوم يسعد

فإني وان قلتم غويّ مضلل

لأحيا على دين الرسول محمد

أريد بذاك الله، والحق ديننا

على رغم من يبغي علينا ويعتدي



هكذا ضرب عثمان بن مظعون مثلاً، هو له أهل، وبه جدير..

وهكذا شهدت الحياة إنساناً شامخاً يعطّر الوجود بموقفه الفذ هذا..

وبكلماته الرائعة الخالدة:

" و الله ان عيني الصحيحة، لفقيرة الى مثل ما أصاب أختها في الله.. واني لفي جوار من هو أعز منك وأقدر"..!!

ولقد ذهب عثمان بن مظعون بعد ردّ جوار الوليد يتلقى من قريش أذاها، وكان بهذا سعيدا جدّ سعيد.. فقد كان ذلك الأذى بمثابة النار التي تنضج الايمان وتصهره وتزكّيه..

وهكذا سار مع إخوانه المؤمنين، لا يروعهم زجر..و لا يصدّهم إثخان..!!


ويهاجر عثمان إلى المدينة، حيث لا يؤرّقه أبو جهل هناك، ولا أبو لهب.... ولا أميّة.. ولا عتبة، ولا شيء من هذه الغيلان التي طالما أرّقت ليلهم، وأدمت نهارهم..

يذهب الى المدينة مع أولئك الأصحاب العظام الذين نجحوا بصمودهم وبثباتهم في امتحان تناهت عسرته ومشقته ورهبته، والذين لم يهاجروا الى المدينة ليستريحوا ويكسروا.. بل لينطلقوا من بابها الفسيح الرحب الى كل أقطار الأرض حاملين راية الله، مبشرين بكلماته وآياته وهداه..

وفي دار الهجرة المنوّرة، يتكشفّ جوهر عثمان بن مظعون وتستبين حقيقته العظيمة الفريدة، فإذا هو العابد، الزاهد، المتبتل، الأوّاب...

و إذا هو الراهب الجليل، الذكي الذي لا يأوي الى صومعة يعتزل فيها الحياة..

بل يملأ الحياة بعمله، وبجهاده في سبيل الله..

أجل..

راهب الليل فارس النهار، بل راهب الليل والنهار، وفارسهما معاً..

ولئن كان أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، لا سيّما في تلك الفترة من حياتهم، كانوا جميعاً يحملون روح الزهد والتبتل، فإن ابن مظعون كان له في هذا المجال طابعه الخاص.. اذ أمعن في زهده وتفانيه امعاناً رائعاً، أحال حياته كلها في ليله ونهاره الى صلاة دائمة مضيئة، وتسبيحة طويلة عذبة..!!

وما ان ذاق حلاوة الاستغراق في العبادة حتى همّ بتقطيع كل الأسباب التي تربط الناس بمناعم الحياة..

فمضى لا يلبس الا الملبس الخشن، ولا يأكل الا الطعام الجشب..

دخل يوماً المسجد، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه جلوس، وكان يرتدي لباسا تمزق، فرقّعه بقطعة من فروة.. فرق له قلب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، ودمعت عيون أصحابه، فقال لهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:

" كيف أنتم يوم يغدو أحدكم في حلة، ويروح في أخرى.. وتوضع في قصعة. وترفع أخرى.. وسترتم بيوتكم كما تستر الكعب..؟!"..

قال الأصحاب:

" وددنا أن يكون ذلك يا رسول الله، فنصيب الرخاء والعيش"..

فأجابهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قائلا:

" ان ذلك لكائن.. وأنتم اليوم خير منكم يومئذ"..

وكان بديهيا، وابن مظعون يسمع هذا، أن يزداد إقبالاً على الشظف وهربا من النعيم..!!

بل حتى الرفث الى زوجته نأى عنه وانتهى، لولا أن علم أن رسول الله عليه السلام علم عن ذلك فناداه وقال له:

" ان لأهلك عليك حقا"..


وأحبّه الرسول صلوات الله وسلامه عليه حبّا عظيما..

وحين كانت روحه الطاهرة تتهيأ للرحيل ليكون صاحبها أول المهاجرين وفاة بالمدينة، وأولهم ارتياد لطريق الجنة، كان الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام، هناك الى جواره..

ولقد أكبّ على جبينه يقبله، ويعطّره بدموعه التي هطلت من عينيه الودودتين فضمّخت وجه عثمان الذي بدا ساعة الموت في أبهى لحظات اشراقه وجلاله..

وقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يودّع صاحبه الحبيب:

" رحمك الله يا أبا السائب.. خرجت من الجنيا وما أصبت منها، ولا أصابت منك"..


ولم ينس الرسول الودود صاحبه بعد موته، بل كان دائم الذكر له، والثناء عليه..

حتى لقد كانت كلمات وداعه عليه السلام لابنته رقيّة، حين فاضت روحها:

" الحقني بسلفنا الخيّر، عثمان بن مظعون"..!!!* 
[/frame]

 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الله يا ايمان  جميلة قوي
> بشرب فيها من امبارح ولسه ماحاسيبتش عليها
> ابقي حاسبي انتي بقى وخليها عليكي المرة دي 
> 
> أستاذ معتز فكرني بيها لما نزل شوب الجوافة المتين


*بالهنا و الشفا اختنا قلب مصر*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *
> حمدالله على السلامة أ.معتز 
> 
> اتبسطت جداً لما لقيت اسم حضرتك نور من تاني..ألف سلامة على حضرتك.
> 
> 
> *


ربنا يبارك لك يا سارة
و يمتعك بنعمة *الصحة و العافية دوما باذنه
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *أخى الفاضل ابن طيبة
> أستاذ معتز
> 
> حمدالله على سلامتك
> يارب دائما طيب وبكل خير
> اشرقت الأنوار وغردت الأطيار بتواجدك الطيب
> وان شاء الله تكون أحسن وبخير
> 
> مع تحيتى*


*اختنا الفاضلة قيثارة
سلمك الله من كل شر
و كتب لك دوام الصحة و العافية
اللهم امين
تقديري و احترامي الدائمين
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ألف حمد لله على سلامتك أخى العزيز ابن طيبة 
> نورت المنتدى والمسابقة


*سلمك الله من كل شر اخي الحبيب دكتور مصطفي
جزاك الله كل خير
تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة الحلقة الخامسة عشر

الفائز الاول

قلب مصر

5 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثاني

شعاع من نور

3 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثالث

ام احمد

نقطتان

*****

الفائز الرابع

سامح عطية

اخت ضابط شرطة

حكيم عيون

القواس

نور

قيثارة

دكتور مصطفي

نقطة واحدة




*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النتيجة بعد اليوم الخامس عشر


شعاع من نور   43نقاط

ام احمد  38نقاط 

اخت ضابط شرطة 32 نقاط

قلب مصر 31نقاط

قيثارة  15 نقاط

القواس  6نقاط

سامح عطية  4نقاط

دكتور مصطفي  2 نقاط

اسكندراني  1 نقاط

حكيم عيون 1 نقطة

نور 1 نقطة

الف مبروك و عقبال الباقيين
  

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

* الحلقة السادسة عشر

 أراد ابنه  أن يلخص فضائله في عبارة واحدة.
فقال:
" ماكذب أبي قط"..!!
وحسب انسان أن يحرز هذه الفضيلة, ليأخذ مكانه العالي بين الأبرار والصالحين.
ولقد أحرزها الصحابي الجليل وهو جدير بها..
كان من رماة العرب المعدودين, وكان كذلك من المبرزين في الشجاعة والكرم وفعل الخيرات.
وحين أسلم نفسه للاسلام, أسلمها صادقا منيبا, فصاغها الاسلام على نسقه العظيم.
و هو من أصحاب بيعة الرضوان.
كان الصحابي الجليل من أمهر الذين يقاتلون مشاة, ويرمون بالنبال والرماح,
وكانت طريقته تشبه طريقة بعض حروب العصابات الكبيرة التي تتبع اليوم.. فكان اذا هاجمه عدوه تقهقر دونه, فاذا أدبر العدو أو وقف يستريح هاجمه في غير هوادة..
وبهذه الطريقة استطاع أن يطارد وحده, القوة التي أغارت على مشارف المدينة بقيادة عيينة بن حصن الفزاري في الغزوة المعروفة بغزو ذي قرد..
خرج في أثرهم وحده, وظل يقاتلهم ويراوغهم, ويبعدهم عن المدينة حتى أدركه الرسول في قوة وافرة من أصحابه..

من هو الصحابي الجليل ؟*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *نتيجة الحلقة الخامسة عشر
> 
> الفائز الاول 
> قلب مصر
> 
> 5 نقاط 
> ***** 
> الفائز الثاني 
> شعاع من نور 
> ...


بياااااان هااااااااااام .. من القيادة العامة للمهلبيات ..فرعُ   سلاح المُهمااااااااااات ..مين  يقول هاااااااااااااات ..؟موضوع  ان  ستة يحلوا فى نفس الدقيقة وترتيبهم يبقى بالطريقة دى .. دا   شغل مهلبياااااااااات ..المفروض أول اتنين ياخدوا مركز أولاااااااات .. والاتنين اللى بعدهم مركز تاني .. ياااااايااااااااااا .. واللى بعدهم مركز تالت .. شفااااااااااااط ..واللى بعد كده كلهم يركبوا الحنطووووور .. ويتحنطروا ..كورنيشاااااااااااااااااات ..مين  يقول هاااااااااااااااات ..؟ رداً  على البياناااااااااااات ..حكيم عيووون

----------


## sameh atiya

> الله يكرمك يا رب يا استاذ معتز
> ومتشكرة جدا علي الجوافة
> بالعند في سامح
> ربنا يخليك يا رب ويتم شفاءك علي خير


 :: 
عرفت إنه هايديكي كوباية الجوافة شربتها قبل ما توصلك  ::p: 
امبارح شارب 3 كبايات واحدة بتاعتي وواحدة بتاعتك  :: 
ما فيش جوافة يعني ما فيش  ::@:

----------


## sameh atiya

*حكيم عيون أتفق معك تماماً  
، وأوافق على أي فعل هاتقوم بيه ومش بس كده هاقف من قدام خالص*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بياااااان هااااااااااام .. من القيادة العامة للمهلبيات ..فرعُ   سلاح المُهمااااااااااات ..مين  يقول هاااااااااااااات ..؟موضوع  ان  ستة يحلوا فى نفس الدقيقة وترتيبهم يبقى بالطريقة دى .. دا   شغل مهلبياااااااااات ..المفروض أول اتنين ياخدوا مركز أولاااااااات .. والاتنين اللى بعدهم مركز تاني .. ياااااايااااااااااا .. واللى بعدهم مركز تالت .. شفااااااااااااط ..واللى بعد كده كلهم يركبوا الحنطووووور .. ويتحنطروا ..كورنيشاااااااااااااااااات ..مين  يقول هاااااااااااااااات ..؟ رداً  على البياناااااااااااات ..حكيم عيووون


*ردا علي بيانك اخي العزيز حكيم عيون
يعني انت جاي بعد الهنا بسنا
احنا عملنا النظام و عدلناه كذا مرة 
و عشان خاطرك يا عم نطبق النظام الديموقراطي
اذا وافقت الاغلبية علي اقتراحك انا موافق و نطبق النظام الجديد

بس برضه مش هانسي اقول
احذ1روا مهلبية حكيم عيون
المهلبية بها سم قاتل*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *حكيم عيون أتفق معك تماماً  
> ، وأوافق على أي فعل هاتقوم بيه ومش بس كده هاقف من قدام خالص*


*اللي يشوف سامح في المعركة يقتله*

----------


## sameh atiya

أنا موافق على رأي حكيم عيون الكل ياخد نفس النقاط .
بس من غير قتل  ::

----------


## nour2005

ألصحابي سلمة بن الأكوع رضي الله عنه

----------


## القواس

*الصحابي الجليل

سلمة بن الأكوع  
 بطل المشاة*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الصحابي الجليل سلمة بن الأكوع

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الصحابي الجليل هو سلمة بن الأكوع رضي الله عنه..
*

----------


## أم أحمد

الصحابي الجليل (سلمه بن الاكوع)

----------


## kethara

*الصحابى الجليل هو
سلمة بن الأكوع
*

----------


## قلب مصر

الصحابي الجليل ...
سلمة بن الأكوع
رضي الله عنه وأرضاه

----------


## drmustafa

سلمة بن الأكوع

----------


## sameh atiya

*لصحابي الجليل سلمة بن الأكوع رضي الله عنه*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الصحابي الجليل سلمة بن الأكوع

----------


## sameh atiya

* كنتم ردوا قبلها بساعة مثلاً*

----------


## شعاع من نور

[frame="13 80"]
*
سلمة بن الأكوع


أراد ابنه أيّاس أن يلخص فضائله في عبارة واحدة. 

فقال: 

" ماكذب أبي قط" 

ينسبه جماعة أهل الحديث إلى جده وهو سلمة بن عمرو بن الأكوع. والأكوع هو سنان بن عبد الله بن قشير ابن خزيمة.. 

وحسب إنسان أن يحرز هذه الفضيلة، ليأخذ مكانه العالي بين الأبرار والصالحين. 

ولقد أحرزها سلمة بن الأكوع وهو جدير بها.. 

كان سلمة من رماة العرب المعدودين، وكان كذلك من المبرزين في الشجاعة والكرم وفعل الخيرات. 

وحين أسلم نفسه للإسلام، أسلمها صادقا منيبا، فصاغها الإسلام على نسقه العظيم. 

وسلمة بن الأكوع من أصحاب بيعة الرضوان. 

حين خرج الرسول وأصحابه عام ست من الهجرة، قاصدين زيارة البيت الحرام، وتصدّت لهم قريش تمنعهم. 

أرسل النبي إليهم عثمان بن عفان ليخبرهم أن النبي جاء زائراً لا مقاتلاً.. 

وفي انتظار عودة عثمان، سرت إشاعة بأن قريشاً قد قتلته،وجلس الرسول في ظل الشجرة يتلقى بيعة أصحابه واحداً واحداً على الموت.. 

يقول سلمة: 

"بايعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الموت تحت الشجرة،. ثم تنحيّت، فلما خف الناس قال يا سلمة مالك لا تبايع..؟ 

قلت: قد بايعت يا رسول الله، قال: وأيضا.. فبايعته". 

ولقد وفى بالبيعة خير وفاء. 

بل وفى بها قبل أن يعطيها، منذ شهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمداً رسول الله.. 

يقول: 

" غزوت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومع زيد بن حارثة تسع غزوات". 

كان سلمة من أمهر الذين يقاتلون مشاة، ويرمون بالنبال والرماح، 

وكانت طريقته تشبه طريقة بعض حروب العصابات الكبيرة التي تتبع اليوم.. فكان إذا هاجمه عدوه تقهقر دونه، فاذا أدبر العدو أو وقف يستريح هاجمه في غير هوادة.. 

وبهذه الطريقة استطاع أن يطارد وحده، القوة التي أغارت على مشارف المدينة بقيادة عيينة بن حصن الفزاري في الغزوة المعروفة بغزو ذي قرد.. 

خرج في أثرهم وحده، وظل يقاتلهم ويراوغهم، ويبعدهم عن المدينة حتى أدركه الرسول في قوة وافرة من أصحابه.. 

وفي هذا اليوم قال الرسول لأصحابه: 

" خير رجّالتنا ، أي مشاتنا، سلمة بن الأكوع"

ولم يعرف سلمة الأسى والجزع إلا عند مصرع أخيه عامر بن الأكوع في حرب خيبر.. 

وكان عامر يرتجز أمام جيش المسلمين هاتفاً: 

لا همّ لولا أنت ما اهتدينا 

ولا تصدّقنا ولا صلّينا 

فأنزلت سكينة علينا 

وثبتّ الأقدام ان لاقينا 

في تلك المعركة ذهب عامر يضرب بسيفه أحد المشركين فانثنى السيف في يده وأصابت ذوّابته منه مقتلاً.. فقال بعض المسلمين: 

" مسكين عامر حرم الشهادة" 

عندئذ لا غير جزع سلمة جزعاً شديداً، حين ظنّ كما ظن غيره أن أخاه وقد قتل نفسه خطأ قد حرم أجر الجهاد، وثواب الشهادة. 

لكن الرسول الرحيم عليه أفضل الصلوات و أتم التسليم سرعان ما وضع الأمور في نصابها حين ذهب إليه سلمة وقال له: 

أصحيح يا رسول الله أن عامراً حبط عمله..؟ 

فأجابه الرسول عليه السلام: 

" إنه قتل مجاهداً 

وأن له لأجرين 

وانه الآن ليسبح 

في أنهار الجنة"..!! 

وكان سلمة على جوده المفيض أكثر ما يكون جواداً إذا سئل بوجه الله.. 

فلو أن إنساناً سأله بوجه الله أن يمنحه حياته، لما تردد في بذلها. 

ولقد عرف الناس منه ذلك، فكان أحدهم إذا أراد أن يظفر منه بشيء قال له: 

" من لم يعط بوجه الله، فبم يعطي"..؟؟ 

ويوم قتل عثمان، رضي الله عنه، أدرك المجاهد الشجاع أن أبواب الفتنة قد فتحت على المسلمين. 

وما كان له وهو الذي قضى عمره يقاتل بين إخوانه أن يتحول الى مقاتل ضد إخوانه.. 

أجل ان الرجل الذي حيّا الرسول مهارته في قتال المشركين، ليس من حقه أن يقاتل بهذه المهارة مسلماً.. 

ومن ثمّ، فقد حمل متاعه وغادر المدينة الى الربدة.. نفس المكان الذي اختاره أبو ذر من قبل مهاجراً له و مصيراً. 

وفي الرّبدة عاش سلمة بقية حياته، حتى كان يوم عام أربعة وسبعين من الهجرة، فأخذه السوق الى المدينة فسافر إليها زائراً، وقضى بها يوماً، وثانياً.. 

وفي اليوم الثالث مات. 

وهكذا ناداه ثراها الحبيب الرطيب ليضمّه تحت جوانحه ويؤويه مع من آوى قبله من الرفاق المباركين، والشهداء الصالحين.
*[/frame]

 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يادى الحظ

----------


## القواس

> يادى الحظ


*لا تتكلمي عن الحظ
و من أقواله تبعي
قليل البخت يلاقي العظم في الكرشه
قليل البخت يعضه الكلب في المولد*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

سلمة ابن الأكوع ..هههههههههههههههههه ..ياسامح .. ولايهمك من تهديدات ابن طيية ..

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *لا تتكلمي عن الحظ
> و من أقواله تبعي
> قليل البخت يلاقي العظم في الكرشه
> قليل البخت يعضه الكلب في المولد*


*عندك حق يا دكتور محمد
انا ما شفتش حظ زي حظك 
فين الكيتوفان امال*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة الحلقة التاسعة عشر

الفائز الاول

شعاع من نور

5 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثاني

ام احمد

3 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثالث

قيثارة

نقطتان

*****

الفائز الرابع

سامح عطية

قلب مصر

اخت ضابط شرطة

حكيم عيون

القواس

نور

قيثارة

دكتور مصطفي

نقطة واحدة




*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النتيجة بعد اليوم التاسع عشر


شعاع من نور   48نقاط

ام احمد  41نقاط 

اخت ضابط شرطة 33 نقاط

قلب مصر 33نقاط

قيثارة  17 نقاط

القواس  7نقاط

سامح عطية  5نقاط

دكتور مصطفي  3 نقاط

اسكندراني  1 نقاط

حكيم عيون 2 نقطة

نور 2 نقطة

الف مبروك و عقبال الباقيين
  

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة العشرون

كان الصحابي الجليل خطيب رسول الله والاسلام..
وكانت الكلمات تخرج من فمه قوية, صادعة, جامعة رائعة..
وفي عام الوفود, وفد على المدينة وفد بني تميم وقال لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
" جئنا نفاخرك, فأذن لشاعرنا وخطيبنا"..
فابتسم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال لهم:
" قد أذنت لخطيبكم, فليقل"..
وقام خطيبهم عطارد بن حاجب ووقف يزهو بمفاخر قومه..
ولما آذن بانتهاء, قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للصحابي الجليل: قم فأجبه..
ونهض رضوان الله عليه فقال:
" الحمد لله, الذي في السموات والأرض خلقه, قضى فيهنّ أمره, ووسع كرسيّه علمه, ولم يك شيء قط الا من فضله..
ثم كان من قدرته أن جعلنا أئمة. واصطفى من خير خلقه رسولا.. أكرمهم نسبا. وأصدقهم حديثا. وأفضلهم حسبا, فأنزل عليه كتابه, وائتمنه على خلقه, فكان خيرة الله من العالمين..
ثم دعا الناس الى الايمان به, فآمن به المهاجرون من قومه وذوي رحمه.. أكرم الناس أحسابا, وخيرهم فعالا..
ثم كنا نحن الأنصار أول الخلق اجابة.. 
فنحن أنصار الله, ووزراء رسوله"..

  شهد الصحابي الجليل مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غزوة أحد, والمشاهد بعدها.
وكانت فدائيته من طراز عجيب.. جد عجيب..!!
في حروب الردّة, كان في الطليعة دائما, يحمل راية الأنصار, ويضرب بسيف لا يكبو, ولا ينبو..

من هو الصحابي الجليل ؟*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *النتيجة بعد اليوم التاسع عشر
> 
> 
> شعاع من نور   48نقاط
> 
> ام احمد  41نقاط 
> 
> اخت ضابط شرطة 33 نقاط
> 
> ...


ازاى يا معتز ابقى جايب 51 وترتيبى يبقى متاخر كده 

لو سمحت 

من غير متخلينى اتخذ اى اجراءات قانونية 

برجاء تعديل التريب 

وتطلع اسمى فوق 

وخلينا ناكل مهلبيات وسكر نبات وبلح امهات 

حمدعلى السلامة يا معتز

انا رايح اشوف مسابقة قلب مصر النظام فيها ايه وراجع لك 

تكون ظبط الظبابيط وهفشت الهفافيش

----------


## القواس

أستاذ معتز أنا شايف ترتيبي في الاجابه رقم 2 بعد نور

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

أعتذر عن وضع الاجابة مبكرا و لي عودة ان شاء الله

----------


## قلب مصر

كدة برضه  :M (17): 
نسيت تحسب النقطة اليتيمة اللي أخدتها امبارح  :: 
دا المفروض امبارح بالذات النقطة دي تبقى بخمسة
لأن يوسف باشا هو اللي حل المسابقة واعتمد الإجابة  :: 
وللأسف اعتمدها متأخر ثواني مش زي ما كنت موصياه أول ما يلاقياها حداشر يموت المشاركة  :: 
علشان كان عندي ضيوف وأوكلت له المهمة دي

تقوم ما نحسبهاش خالص كدة يا أستاذ معتز
تهون عليك المهلبية  ::  بكل أنواعها  :: 
أنا ماليش دعوة أنا عايزة تعويض علشان نسيت النقطة وتحسبها بخمسة  ::p:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

كده يبقى اقى 700 نقطة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ابن طيبة معاك النهاردة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

هههههههههههههه الحلقة صعبة جدا .

----------


## قلب مصر

الصحابي الجليل ....
ثابت بن قيس
رضي الله عنه وأرضاه

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الصحابي الجليل هو ثابت بن قيس الشماس رضي الله عنه..
*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ثابت بن قيس

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الصحابي الجليل ثابت بن قيس

----------


## أم أحمد

الصحابي الجليل ثابت بن قيس ( خطيب رسول الله )

----------


## sameh atiya

ثابت بن قيس

----------


## kethara

*الصحابى هو ثابت بن قيس ابن شماس الأنصارى
*

----------


## قلب مصر

الصحابي الجليل 
ثابت بن قيس 
رضي الله عنه وأرضاه

----------


## drmustafa

ثابت بن قيس رضى الله عنه

----------


## nour2005

ألصحابي الجليل هو :ثابت بن قيس رضي الله عنه
خطيب رسول الله

----------


## حكيم عيووون

المرة الجاية ان شاء الله ..
هتبقى على ساعة المهلبية ..
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## nour2005

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
فرقت دقيقة بس ::rolleyes:: 
مع اني والله حاسباها كويس المرة دي  :Ranting2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

يا ابن طيبة ..
زى ما اتفقنا اللى بعد الساعة 11 يركبوا حنطوووووووووور ..
ويتحنطروا كورنيشاااااااااااااات ..
وسامح معايا ..
هههههههههههههه

----------


## القواس

ثابت بن قيس

----------


## sameh atiya

> يا ابن طيبة ..
> زى ما اتفقنا اللى بغد الساعة 11 يركبوا حنطوووووووووور ..
> ويتحنطروا كورنيشاااااااااااااات ..
> وسامح معايا ..
> هههههههههههههه


انت متأكد إني أنت معايا ومش هاتبيعني لما تعرف إني أنت واخد 3 نقاط في المركز الثاني في حلقة اليوم  :: 

أنت حليت بالظبط الساعه 12 بعد شعاع الأول  ::-s:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

النهاردة مهلبية التين البرشومىىىىىىىىىى ..
والتوزيع عمومي ..
على دير النحاسين وعموم بر مصر  ..
مين يقول هاااااااااااااااااااااااااات .. ؟

----------


## شعاع من نور

[frame="13 80"]
*
ثابت بن قيس

خطيب رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم


إنه الصحابى الجليل ثابت بن قيس بن شماس بن زهير بن مالك بن امرىء القيس بن مالك الأغر بن ثعلبة بن كعب بن الخزرج بن الحارث بن الخزرج أبو محمد وقيل أبو عبد الرحمن. أبو الصحابى الجليل حسان بن ثابت رضى الله عنهما وعن المسلمين جميعا باذن الله..

إنه ثابت بن قيس -رضي الله عنه-، خطيب الأنصار، وخطيب رسول الله (. فعندما قدم النبي المدينة، قام ثابت خطيبًا، وقال: نمنعك مما نمنع منه أنفسنا وأولادنا، فما لنا؟ قال: (الجنة). قالوا: رضينا).
في العام التاسع للهجرة في عام الوفود، قدم على الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وفد من أشراف بني تميم فلمّا دخل الوفد المسجد نادوا رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- من وراء حُجُراته: (أن اخرج إلينا يا محمد)... فآذى ذلك رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- من صياحهم، فخرج إليهم، فقالوا: (يا محمد جئناك نفاخرك فأذنْ لشاعرنا وخطيبنا)... قال: (قد أذنت لخطيبكم فليقل)... 

فقام خطيب تميم فقال: (الحمد لله الذي له علينا الفضل والمن، وهو أهله، الذي جعلنا ملوكاً، ووهب لنا أموالاً عظاماً نفعل فيها المعروف، وجعلنا أعزّ أهل المشرق، وأكثره عدداً، وأيسره عُدةً، فمن مثلُنا من الناس؟ ... ،... ،... ، أقول هذه لأن تأتونا بمثل قولنا، وأمر أفضل من أمرنا)... 

ثم جلس فقال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- لثابت بن قيس بن الشماس: (قم فأجب الرجل في خطبته)... فقام ثابت فقال: (الحمد لله الذي السموات والأرض خلقه، قضى فيهن أمره، ووسع كرسيه علمه، ولم يك شيء قط إلا من فضله، ثم كان من قدرته أن جعلنا ملوكاً، واصطفى من خير خلقه رسولاً أكرمه نسباً، وأصدقه حديثاً، وأفضله حسباً، فأنزل عليه كتابه، وائتمنه على خلقه، فكان خيرة الله من العالمين، ثم دعا الناس إلى الإيمان به فآمن برسول الله المهاجرون من قومه وذوي رحمه، أكرم الناس حسباً، وأحسن الناس وجوهاً، وخير الناس فعالاً، ثم كان أول خلقٍ أجابه واستجاب لله حين دعاه رسول الله نحن، فنحن أنصار الله، ووزراء رسوله، نقاتل الناس حتى يؤمنوا بالله، فمن آمن بالله ورسوله مَنَع منا ماله ودمه، ومن كفر جاهدناه في الله أبداً، وكان قتله علينا يسيراً، أقول قولي هذا واستغفر الله لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات، والسلام عليكم)... 

وكان ثابت جهوري الصوت، فلما نزل قول الله تعالى: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا ترفعوا أصواتكم فوق صوت النبي ولا تجهروا له بالقول كجهر بعضكم لبعض أن تحبط أعمالكم وأنتم لا تشعرون} [الحجرات: 2]. جلس في بيته يبكي، وقال: أنا من أهل النار، فافتقده النبي فسأل عنه، ثم أرسل من يدعوه...

وجاء ثابت..

وسأله الرسول عن سببب غيابه، فأجابه:

" اني امرؤ جهير الصوت..

وقد كنت أرفع صوتي فوق صوتك يا رسول الله..

واذن فقد حبط عملي، وأنا من أهل النار"..!!

وأجابه الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام:

" انك لست منهم..

بل تعيش حميدا.. 

وتقتل شهيدا..

ويدخلك الله الجنة".

ولما نزل قوله تعالى: {إن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور} [لقمان: 88] أغلق ثابت داره على نفسه وجلس يبكي، وغاب عن النبي وطال مكثه على هذه الحال، حتى نمى الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أمره، فدعاه وسأله.

فقال ثابت:

" يا رسول الله، اني أحب الثوب الجميل، والنعل الجميل، وقد خشيت أن أكون بهذا من المختالين"..

فأجابه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يضحك راضيا:

" انك لست منهم..

بل تعيش بخير..

وتموت بخير..

وتدخل الجنة".

شهد ثابت بن قيس مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غزوة أحد، والمشاهد بعدها...و لم يشهد بدراً..

وكانت فدائيته من طراز عجيب.. جد عجيب..!!

في حروب الردّة، كان في الطليعة دائما، يحمل راية الأنصار، ويضرب بسيف لا يكبو، ولا ينبو..

وفي موقعة اليمامة، رأى ثابت وقع الهجوم الخاطف الذي شنّه جيش مسيلمة الكذاب على المسلمين أول المعركة، فصاح بصوته النذير الجهير:

" والله، ما هكذا كنا نقاتل مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم"...ثم ذهب بغير بعيد، وعاد وقد تحنّط، ولبس اكفانه، وصاح مرة أخرى:

" اني أبرأ اليك مما جاء به هؤلاء..

يعني جيش مسيلمة..

وأعتذر اليك مما صنع هؤلاء..

يعني تراخي المسلمين في القتال"..

وانضم اليه سالم مولى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان يحمل راية المهاجرين..... وحفر الاثنان لنفسيهما حفرة عميقة ثم نزلا فيها قائمين، وأهالا الرمال عليهما حتى غطت وسط كل منهما..

وهكذا وقفا..طودين شامخين، نصف كل منهما غائص في الرمال مثبت في أعماق الحفرة.. في حين نصفهما الأعلى، صدرهما وجبهتهما وذراعهما يستقبلان جيوش الوثنية والكذب..

وراحا يضربان بسيفهما كل من يقترب منهما من جيش مسيلمة حتى استشهدا في مكانهما، ومالت شمس كل منهما للغروب..!!

وكان مشهدهما رضي الله عنهما هذا أعظم صيحة أسهمت في ردّ المسلمين الى مواقعهم، حيث جعلوا من جيش مسيلمة الكذاب ترابا تطؤه الأقدام..!!

*
[/frame]
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> انت متأكد إني أنت معايا ومش هاتبيعني لما تعرف إني أنت واخد 3 نقاط في المركز الثاني في حلقة اليوم 
> 
> أنت حليت بالظبط الساعه 12 بعد شعاع الأول


ياسامح ..
أنا حليت النهاردة بتوقيت جرينتش ..
لسه توقيت المهلبية بأنواعها ..
ههههههههههههههه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

سامح ..    
تاخد طبق مهلبية توقيت التين البرشومى ..؟

----------


## nour2005

> يا ابن طيبة ..
> زى ما اتفقنا اللى بعد الساعة 11 يركبوا حنطوووووووووور ..
> ويتحنطروا كورنيشاااااااااااااات ..
> وسامح معايا ..
> هههههههههههههه


هوا لسا في عندكو حناطير زي زماااااااااااان يادكتور ؟ ::shit:: 
نفسي اشوف واحد منها  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

منورين يا جماعة و الله
راجع تاني بس الضيوف باكلهم مهلبية حكيم عيون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> هوا لسا في عندكو حناطير زي زماااااااااااان يادكتور ؟
> نفسي اشوف واحد منها


 

فيه حناطير كتييييييييييييير ياأُستاذة ..  ::shit:: 

هناك .. على كوبري قصر النيل ..

مافيش منها عندكو في لبنان ..

وطالما نفسك تشوفي واحد منها .. 
يبقى لازم تغمضي عنيكي .. عشان ماتتخضيييييييييشششششششششش ..

كلامك دا هيخليني أعمل مهلبية تمنع الخضة ..
وطبقك محجوووووووووز ..  :Icecream:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> فرقت دقيقة بس
> مع اني والله حاسباها كويس المرة دي


*هههههه
اختنا الفاضلة نور دقيقة كنير اوي في المسابقة دي

انا سمعت خبر غريب جدا بيقول ان قلب مصر و ام احمد و شعاع من نور كانوا بياخدو كورس في حل المسابقة الساعة 11 بالضبط
و الظاهر ان التلاتة اخدوا المركز الاول في الكورس ده

بسم الله ما شاء الله انا ماسك الخشب اهو لحسن حد يقول انا باحسد و لا حاجة
منورة المسابقة و الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> يا ابن طيبة ..
> زى ما اتفقنا اللى بعد الساعة 11 يركبوا حنطوووووووووور ..
> ويتحنطروا كورنيشاااااااااااااات ..
> وسامح معايا ..
> هههههههههههههه


*حكيم عيون طيب ما انت ماجبتش توقيعات الموافقة
علي فكرة في دستة عربيات حنطور واقفة تحت البيت اهه
ما تقلقش انا جاهز بس هنفسحوهم في الهرم مش علي الكورنيش
و بعدين ما تنساش انك محدد اقامتي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> النهاردة مهلبية التين البرشومىىىىىىىىىى ..
> والتوزيع عمومي ..
> على دير النحاسين وعموم بر مصر  ..
> مين يقول هاااااااااااااااااااااااااات .. ؟


*يعني انت مش مكفيك مسابقة سلاطين و ملوك مصر
جاي هنا كمان تروج للمهلبية بتاعتك
طب اعمل ايه بقي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أعتذر عن وضع الاجابة مبكرا و لي عودة ان شاء الله


*منتظرينك معنا اخي الفاضل محمد*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ازاى يا معتز ابقى جايب 51 وترتيبى يبقى متاخر كده 
> 
> لو سمحت 
> 
> من غير متخلينى اتخذ اى اجراءات قانونية 
> 
> برجاء تعديل التريب 
> 
> وتطلع اسمى فوق 
> ...


*استاذ نادر انا مش هاقدر اعدل الدرجات الا بعد ما تبعت لي صينية البسبوسة بالقشطة اللي اتفقنا عليها
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أستاذ معتز أنا شايف ترتيبي في الاجابه رقم 2 بعد نور


*معلش يا دكتور محمد ماهي الاجابة كانت قبل الوقت و تم احتسابها بنقطة واحدة فقط
قليل البخت بقي
و بصراحة ما شفتش حد بخته قليل زيك
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> كدة برضه 
> نسيت تحسب النقطة اليتيمة اللي أخدتها امبارح 
> دا المفروض امبارح بالذات النقطة دي تبقى بخمسة
> لأن يوسف باشا هو اللي حل المسابقة واعتمد الإجابة 
> وللأسف اعتمدها متأخر ثواني مش زي ما كنت موصياه أول ما يلاقياها حداشر يموت المشاركة 
> علشان كان عندي ضيوف وأوكلت له المهمة دي
> 
> تقوم ما نحسبهاش خالص كدة يا أستاذ معتز
> تهون عليك المهلبية  بكل أنواعها 
> أنا ماليش دعوة أنا عايزة تعويض علشان نسيت النقطة وتحسبها بخمسة


*العتب علي النظر اختنا الفاضلة ام يوسف
تم التعديل
و عشان خاطر يوسف نحسبها بميت نقطة
احنا عندنا اغلي من يوسف
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة الحلقة العشرون

الفائز الاول

شعاع من نور

5 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثاني

حكيم عيون

3 نقاط

الف مبروك المركز التاني اللي محجوز لي هناك
*****

الفائز الثالث

اخت ضابط شرطة

نقطتان

*****

الفائز الرابع

ام احمد

سامح عطية

نور

قلب مصر

قيثارة

دكتور مصطفي

القواس



نقطة واحدة




*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النتيجة بعد اليوم العشرون


شعاع من نور   53نقاط

ام احمد  42نقاط 

اخت ضابط شرطة 35 نقاط

قلب مصر 34نقاط

قيثارة  18 نقاط

القواس  8نقاط

سامح عطية  6 نقاط

حكيم عيون5 نقطة

دكتور مصطفي  4نقاط

نور3 نقطة

اسكندراني  1 نقاط

الف مبروك و عقبال الباقيين
  

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الحادية و العشرون

ولد في أحضان النعيم..
فقد اكن أبوه حاكم الأبلّة و وليا عليها لكسرى.. وكان من العرب الذين نزحوا الى العراق قبل الاسلام بعهد طويل, وفي قصره القائم على شاطئ الفرات, مما يلي الجزيرة والموصل, عاش الطفل ناعما سعيدا..
وذات يوم تعرضت البلاد لهجوم الروم.. وأسر المغيرون أعدادا كثيرة وسبوا ذلك الغلام " 
ويقتنصه تجار الرقيق, وينتهي طوافه الى مكة, حيث بيع لعبد الله بن جدعان, بعد أن قضى طفولته وشبابه  في بلاد الروم, حتى أخذ لسانهم ولهجتهم.
عرف الصحابي الجليل طريقه  الى دار الأرقم..
عرف طريقه الى الهدى والنور, وأيضا الى التضحية الشاقة والفداء العظيم..
فعبور الباب الخشبي الذي كان يفصل داخل دار الأرقم عن خارجها لم يكن يعني مجرّد تخطي عتبة.. بل كان يعني تخطي حدود عالم بأسره..!
عالم قديم بكل ما يمثله من دين وخلق, ونظام وحياة..
وتخطي عتبة دار الأرقم, التي لم يكن عرضها ليزيد عن قدم واحدة كان يعني في حقيقة الأمر وواقعه عبور خضمّ من الأهوال, واسع, وعريض..
واقتحام تلك العتبة, كان ايذانا بعهد زاخر بالمسؤليات الجسام..!
وبالنسبة للفقراء, والغرباء, والرقيق, كان اقتحام عقبة دار الأرقم يعني تضحية تفوق كل مألوف من طاقات البشر.
كان الرسول حالسا وحوله بعض أصحابه حين أهل عليهم الصحابي الجليل ولم يكد يراه الرسول حتى ناداه متهلاا:
" ربح البيع أبا يحيى..!!
ربح البيع أبا يحيى..!!
وآنئذ نزلت الآية الكريمة:
( ومن الناس من يشري نفسه ابتغاء مرضات الله, والله رؤوف بالعباد)..

من هو الصحابي الجليل ؟*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *حكيم عيون طيب ما انت ماجبتش توقيعات الموافقة*
> *علي فكرة في دستة عربيات حنطور واقفة تحت البيت اهه*
> *ما تقلقش انا جاهز بس هنفسحوهم في الهرم مش علي الكورنيش*
> 
> *و بعدين ما تنساش انك محدد اقامتي*


 
إبن طيبة ..
القياادة العامة للمهلبيااااااااااات ..
مححدة إقامتك في عموم بر مصر ..
وجاري البحث عنك لتثبيتك في المركز التاني ..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *يعني انت مش مكفيك مسابقة سلاطين و ملوك مصر*
> *جاي هنا كمان تروج للمهلبية بتاعتك*
> 
> *طب اعمل ايه بقي*


 
إبن طيبة   ..
أنا جيت هنا عشان اظبط توقيت المهلبيااااااااااات .. 
وعشان حضرتك ماتعملش فرار من مكان تحديد إقامتك ..

----------


## ابن طيبة

> إبن طيبة ..
> القياادة العامة للمهلبيااااااااااات ..
> مححدة إقامتك في عموم بر مصر ..
> وجاري البحث عنك لتثبيتك في المركز التاني ..


*امال مين الناس اللي سادة الباب بره دي
*

----------


## kethara

*أحنا منتظرين الساعة
أستاذ حكيم عيون لخبطنا أمبارح
كل شوية رد
ههههههههههههههههههه
وأتلبخت وأفتكرت ده تأثير المهلبية جه لغاية هنا
ولا استخبيت ولا حاجة فى الدرة
يارب يا مسهل

*

----------


## قلب مصر

الصحابي الجليل ...
صهيب بن سنان
رضي الله عنه وأرضاه

----------


## sameh atiya

صهيب بن سنان

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الصحابي الجليل هو صهيب بن سنان رضي الله عنه..
*

----------


## أم أحمد

صهيب بن سنان

----------


## kethara

*الصحابى الجليل
صهيب بن سنان 

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الصحابي الجليل صهيب بن سنان

----------


## القواس

الصحابي الجليل
صهيب بن سنان

----------


## حكيم عيووون

صهيب بن سنان

هههههههههههههههههه

المهلبية فصلت النت

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هو نظام الفايزين فى نهاية المسابقه هيكون إزاى؟

وهاتنتهى إمتى؟

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ده حكيم هو اللي اختفي من اكل المهلبية 
خير ان شاء الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> صهيب بن سنان
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> المهلبية فصلت النت


*هههههههههه
من اعمالكم*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> هو نظام الفايزين فى نهاية المسابقه هيكون إزاى؟
> 
> وهاتنتهى إمتى؟


*زعلتيني جدا يا ايمان 
شروط المسابقة في اول صفحة و هتنتهي بنهاية الشهر الكريم
و اول ثلاثة فائزين لهم تقييمات و كل واحد فيهم هيدفه 500 جنيه بس*

----------


## القواس

*يعني أعمل ايه

أجيب حسن شحاته يحطلي خطة الاجابه

ارحموا من في الأرض

*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> صهيب بن سنان


سامج

قلتلك إني مش هتخلى عنك

إيه ايك ؟ ..

تمام كده ؟

----------


## شعاع من نور

[frame="13 80"]
*
صهيب بن سنان 

ربح البيع يا أبا يحيى !! 

أبو يحي النمري..من النمر بن قاسط..و يعرف بالرومي لأنه أقام في الروم مدة..
ولد في أحضان النعيم.. 

فقد كان أبوه حاكم الأبلّة وولياً عليها لكسرى.. وكان من العرب الذين نزحوا الى العراق قبل الاسلام بعهد طويل، وفي قصره القائم على شاطئ الفرات، مما يلي الجزيرة والموصل، عاش الطفل ناعماً سعيداً.. 

وذات يوم تعرضت البلاد لهجوم الروم.. وأسر المغيرون أعداداً كثيرة وسبوا ذلك الغلام " صهيب بن سنان".. 

ويقتنصه تجار الرقيق، وينتهي طوافه إلى مكة، حيث بيع لعبد الله بن جدعان، بعد أن قضى طفولته وشبابه في بلاد الروم، حتى أخذ لسانهم ولهجتهم. 

ويعجب سيده بذكائه ونشاطه و إخلاصه، فيعتقه ويحرره، ويهيء له فرصة الإتجار معه. وذات يوم.. ولندع صديقه عمار بن ياسر يحدثنا عن ذلك اليوم: 

" لقيت صهيب بن سنان على باب دار الأرقم، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيها.. 

فقلت له: ماذا تريد..؟ 

فأجابني وما تريد أنت..؟ 

قلت له: أريد أن أدخل على محمد، فأسمع ما يقول. 

قال: وأنا اريد ذلك.. 

فدخلنا على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فعرض علينا الإسلام فأسلمنا. 

ثم مكثنا على ذلك حتى أمسينا.. 

ثم خرجنا ونحن مستخفيان".!! 

عرف صهيب طريقه إذن الى دار الأرقم.. 

عرف طريقه الى الهدى والنور، وأيضا الى التضحية الشاقة والفداء العظيم.. 

فعبور الباب الخشبي الذي كان يفصل داخل دار الأرقم عن خارجها لم يكن يعني مجرّد تخطي عتبة.. بل كان يعني تخطي حدود عالم بأسره..! 

عالم قديم بكل ما يمثله من دين وخلق، ونظام وحياة.. 

وتخطي عتبة دار الأرقم، التي لم يكن عرضها ليزيد عن قدم واحدة كان يعني في حقيقة الأمر و واقعه عبور خضمّ من الأهوال، واسع، وعريض.. 

واقتحام تلك العتبة، كان إيذانا بعهد زاخر بالمسؤليات الجسام..! 

وبالنسبة للفقراء، والغرباء، والرقيق، كان اقتحام عقبة دار الأرقم يعني تضحية تفوق كل مألوف من طاقات البشر. 

و إن صاحبنا صهيباً لرجل غريب.. وصديقه الذي لقيه على باب الدار، عمّار بن ياسر رجل فقير.. فما بالهما يستقبلان الهول ويشمّران سواعدهما لملاقاته..؟؟ 

انه نداء الإيمان الذي لا يقاوم.. 

و إنها شمائل محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام، الذي يملؤ عبيرها أفئدة الأبرار هدى و حباً.. 

و إنها روعة الجديد المشرق. تبهر عقولاً سئمت عفونة القديم، وضلاله و إفلاسه.. 

و انها قبل هذا كله رحمة الله يصيب بها من يشاء.. وهداه يهدي اليه من ينيب... 

أخذ صهيب مكانه في قافلة المؤمنين.. 

وأخذ مكانا فسيحاً وعالياً بين صفوف المضطهدين والمعذبين..!! 

ومكانا عالياً كذلك بين صفوف الباذلين والمفتدين.. 

وانه ليتحدث صادقاً عن ولائه العظيم لمسؤولياته كمسلم بايع الرسول، وسار تحت راية الإسلام فيقول: 

" لم يشهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مشهداً قط إلا كنت حاضره.. 

ولم يبايع بيعة قط إلا كنت حاضرها.. 

ولا يسر سرية قط. إلا كنت حاضرها.. 

ولا غزا غزاة قط، أوّل الزمان وآخره، إلا كنت فيها عن يمينه ، شماله.. 

وما خاف المسلمون أمامهم قط، الا كنت أمامهم.. 

ولا خافوا وراءهم إلا كنت وراءهم.. 

وما جعلت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيني وبين االعدوّ أبدا حتى لقي ربه"..!! 

هذه صورة باهرة، لإيمان فذ وولاء عظيم.. 

ولقد كان صهيب رضي الله عنه وعن إخوانه أجمعين، أهلاً لهذا الإيمان المتفوق من أول يوم استقبل فيه نور الله، ووضع يمينه في يمين الرسول.. 

يومئذ أخذت علاقاته بالناس، وبالدنيا، بل وبنفسه، طابعاً جديداً. يومئذ. امتشق نفسا صلبة، زاهدة متفانية. وراح يستقبل بها الأحداث فيطوّعها. والأهوال فيروّعها. 

ولقد مضى يواجه تبعاته في إقدام وجسور. فلا يتخلف عن مشهد ولا عن خطر.. منصرفاً ولعه وشغفه عن الغنائم الى المغارم.. وعن شهوة الحياة، إلى عشق الخطر وحب الموت.. 

ولقد افتتح أيام نضاله النبيل وولائه الجليل بيوم هجرته، ففي ذلك اليوم تخلى عن كل ثروته وجميع ذهبه الذي أفاءته عليه تجارته الرابحة خلال سنوات كثيرة قضاها في مكة.. تخلى عن كل هذه الثروة وهي كل ما يملك في لحظة لم يشب جلالها تردد ولا نكوص. 

فعندما همّ الرسول بالهجرة، علم صهيب بها، وكان المفروض أن يكون ثالث ثلاثة، هم الرسول.. وأبو بكر.. وصهيب.. 

بيد أن القرشيين كانوا قد بيتوا أمرهم لمنع هجرة الرسول.. 

ووقع صهيب في بعض فخاخهم، فعوّق عن الهجرة بعض الوقت بينما كان الرسول وصاحبه قد اتخذا سبيلهما على بركة الله.. 

وحاور صهيب وداور، حتى استطاع أن يفلت من شانئيه، وامتطى ظهر ناقته، وانطلق بها الصحراء وثباً.. 

بيد أن قريشاً أرسلت في أثره قناصتها فأدركه . ولم يكد صهيب يراهم ويواجههم من قريب حتى صاح فيهم قائلا: " يا معشر قريش.. 

لقد علمتم أني من أرماكم رجلا.. وأيم الله لا تصلون اليّ حتى ارمي كبل سهم معي في كنانتي ثم أضربكم بسيفي حتى لا يبقى في يدي منه شيء، فأقدموا ان شئتم.. 

وان شئتم دللتكم على مالي، وتتركوني وشاني".. 

ولقد استاموا لأنفسهم، وقبلوا أن يأخذوا ماله قائلين له: 

أتيتنا صعلوكاً فقيراً، فكثر مالك عندنا، وبلغت بيننا ما بلغت، والآن تنطلق بنفسك وبمالك..؟؟ 

فدلهم على المكان الذي خبأ فيه ثروته، وتركوه وشأنه، وقفلوا الى مكة راجعين.. 

والعجب أنهم صدقوا قوله في غير شك، وفي غير حذر، فلم يسألوه بيّنة.. بل ولم يستحلفوه على صدقه..!! وهذا موقف يضفي على صهيب كثيرا من العظمة يستحقها كونه صادق وأمين..!! 

واستأنف صهيب هجرته وحيداً سعيداً، حتى أردك الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في قباء.. 

كان الرسول جالسا وحوله بعض أصحابه حين أهل عليهم صهيب ولم يكد يراه الرسول حتى ناداه متهللاً: 

" ربح البيع أبا يحيى..!! 

ربح البيع أبا يحيى..!! 

وآنزلت الآية الكريمة: 

( ومن الناس من يشري نفسه ابتغاء مرضات الله، والله رؤوف بالعباد).. 

أجل لقد اشترى صهيب نفسه المؤمنة ابتغاء مرضات الله بكل ثروته التي أنفق شبابه في جمعها، ولم يحس قط أنه المغبون.. 

فمال المال، وما الذهب وما الدنيا كلها، إذا بقي له إيمانه، و إذا بقيت لضميره سيادته.. ولمصيره إرادته..؟؟ 

كان الرسول يحبه كثيراً.. وكان صهيب إلى جانب ورعه وتقواه، خفيف الروح، حاضر النكتة.. 

رآه الرسول يأكل رطباً، وكان باحدى عينيه رمد.. 

فقال له الرسول ضاحكا:" أتأكل الرطب وفي عينيك رمد"..؟ 

فأجاب قائلا:" وأي بأس..؟ اني آكله بعيني الآخرى"..!! 

وكان جوّاداً معطاءاً.. ينفق كل عطائه من بيت المال في سبيل الله، يعين محتاجاً.. يغيث مكروباً.." ويطعم الطعام على حبه مسكيناً ويتيماً وأسيراً". 

حتى لقد أثار سخاؤه المفرط انتباه عمر فقال له: أراك تطعم كثيراً حتى انك لتسرف..؟ 

فأجابه صهيب لقد سمعت رسول الله يقول: 

" خياركم من أطعم الطعام". 

ولئن كانت حياة صهيب مترعة بالمزايا والعظائم، فإن اختيار عمر بن الخطاب اياه ليؤم المسلمين في الصلاة مزية تملأ حياته ألفة وعظمة.. 

فعندما اعتدي على أمير المؤمنين وهو يصلي بالمسلمين صلاة الفجر.. 

وعندما احس نهاية الأجل، فراح يلقي على أصحابه وصيته وكلماته الأخيرة قال: 

" وليصلّ بالناس صهيب".. 

لقد اختار عمر يومئذ ستة من الصحابة، ووكل اليهم أمر الخليفة الجديد.. 

وخليفة المسلمين هو الذي يؤمهم في الصلاة، ففي الأيام الشاغرة بين وفاة أمير المؤمنين، واختيار الخليفة الجديد، من يؤم المسلمين في الصلاة..؟ 

إن عمر و خاصةً في تلك اللحظات التي تأخذ فيها روحه الطاهرة طريقها الى الله ليستأني ألف مرة قبل أن يختار.. فاذا اختار، فلا أحد هناك أوفر حظا ممن يقع عليه الاختيار.. 

ولقد اختار عمر صهيباً.. 

اختاره ليكون إمام المسلمين في الصلاة حتى ينهض الخليفة الجديد.. بأعباء مهمته.. 

اختاره وهو يعلم أن في لسانه عجمة، فكان هذا الاختيار من تمام نعمة الله على عبده الصالح صهيب بن سنان..*
[/frame]

*رضي الله عن صهيب..و حشرنا في زمرته يارب آمين..
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *زعلتيني جدا يا ايمان 
> شروط المسابقة في اول صفحة و هتنتهي بنهاية الشهر الكريم
> و اول ثلاثة فائزين لهم تقييمات و كل واحد فيهم هيدفه 500 جنيه بس*


يا خبر أسود

أنا أزعل حضرتك   ::(: 

والله آسفه

أنا لاحظت إن فيه مسابقات انتهت ومسابقات بتنتهى فحبيبت أعرف بس مش أكتر

 والله حضرتك ما تعرف أنا زعلانه إزاى من دلوقتى إن المسابقه هاتنتهى 

آسفه بجد يا أستاذ معتز

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *هههههههههه*
> 
> *من اعمالكم*


 
إبن طيبة ..

الساعة 11.02 لاقيت النت خارج من المهلبية بيرقص   :mazika3:  :mazika3: 

بعد غياب استمر لمدة ساعة ونص ..

عموماًً ..

ساري وحتى ساعة تاريخه مكان تحديد إقامتك

----------


## قلب مصر

تصدقوا اني حصللي حالة من الزغللة واللخبطة ومبقيتش عارفة ايه اللي بيحصل بالظبط
طب والله العظيم أنا فتحت الموضوع اربع مرات
مرتين يبين أن مشاركة سامح قبل مشاركتي ومرتين يبين أن مشاركتي قبل مشاركة سامح
ولسه الصفجات عندي مفتوحة لحد دلوقتي  :: 
ايه الجناااان دا
أنا مكلتش من المهلبية بعد الفطار  :: 
طب اقولكم علشان تصدقوا أنا حصورلكم الصور اللي عندي علشان تصدقوا 
واجيبهالكم بعد المسابقة بتاعتي
مليش دعوة
في عفاريت في المسابقة بتلعب في المشاركات ههههههههه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> تصدقوا اني حصللي حالة من الزغللة واللخبطة ومبقيتش عارفة ايه اللي بيحصل بالظبط
> طب والله العظيم أنا فتحت الموضوع اربع مرات
> مرتين يبين أن مشاركة سامح قبل مشاركتي ومرتين يبين أن مشاركتي قبل مشاركة سامح
> ولسه الصفجات عندي مفتوحة لحد دلوقتي 
> ايه الجناااان دا
> أنا مكلتش من المهلبية بعد الفطار 
> طب اقولكم علشان تصدقوا أنا حصورلكم الصور اللي عندي علشان تصدقوا 
> واجيبهالكم بعد المسابقة بتاعتي
> مليش دعوة
> في عفاريت في المسابقة بتلعب في المشاركات ههههههههه


وساعات سامح قبل شعاع

وساعات شعاع قبل سامح

إنته لسه شوفتوا  حااااااااااااااااااجة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## sameh atiya

*في حاجة غريبة حصلت هاستفسر عنها قبل ما اتكلم*

----------


## kethara

> تصدقوا اني حصللي حالة من الزغللة واللخبطة ومبقيتش عارفة ايه اللي بيحصل بالظبط
> طب والله العظيم أنا فتحت الموضوع اربع مرات
> مرتين يبين أن مشاركة سامح قبل مشاركتي ومرتين يبين أن مشاركتي قبل مشاركة سامح
> ولسه الصفجات عندي مفتوحة لحد دلوقتي 
> ايه الجناااان دا
> أنا مكلتش من المهلبية بعد الفطار 
> طب اقولكم علشان تصدقوا أنا حصورلكم الصور اللي عندي علشان تصدقوا 
> واجيبهالكم بعد المسابقة بتاعتي
> مليش دعوة
> في عفاريت في المسابقة بتلعب في المشاركات ههههههههه


*الغالية قلب مصر

ايه الحكاية مش فاهمة
يعنى ايه فيه لخبطة والا ايه
قوليلى يعنى فيه عفاريت وباى منطقة بالظبط
ههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## sameh atiya

> تصدقوا اني حصللي حالة من الزغللة واللخبطة ومبقيتش عارفة ايه اللي بيحصل بالظبط
> طب والله العظيم أنا فتحت الموضوع اربع مرات
> مرتين يبين أن مشاركة سامح قبل مشاركتي ومرتين يبين أن مشاركتي قبل مشاركة سامح
> ولسه الصفجات عندي مفتوحة لحد دلوقتي 
> ايه الجناااان دا
> أنا مكلتش من المهلبية بعد الفطار 
> طب اقولكم علشان تصدقوا أنا حصورلكم الصور اللي عندي علشان تصدقوا 
> واجيبهالكم بعد المسابقة بتاعتي
> مليش دعوة
> في عفاريت في المسابقة بتلعب في المشاركات ههههههههه





> وساعات سامح قبل شعاع
> 
> وساعات شعاع قبل سامح
> 
> إنته لسه شوفتوا  حااااااااااااااااااجة
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*في الحقيقة ده حصل فعلاً والأهم من ذلك هو أن إما قلب مصر أو أنا في المركز الأول لكن ألاقي شعاع الأول وبعدين قلب مصر وبعدين أنا أنا هافهم الأول شيء معين عشان بس أخلي نفسي تسرح وتفكر براحتها*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اشتاتا اشتوت*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

فعلا فيه عفاريت

وأنا أطالب بحقى 

وخصوصا من قلب مصر

----------


## قلب مصر

ايوة قولوا اشتاتا شلتوت زي ما انتو عايزين
اهي الصور خير دليل


آدي الصورة اللي فيها مشاركة سامح الأول
واللي هيا موجودة دلوقتي



وآدي الصورة اللي فيها مشاركتي الأول



وركزوا في رقم المشاركة لينا احنا الاثنين 480 
هههههههههههههههههههه
يالهوي هيا المهلبية وصلت لسيرفر المنتدى والداتا بيز ولا إيه   :Girl (12):  :Girl (12):  :Girl (12):  :Girl (12):

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ايوة قولوا اشتاتا شلتوت زي ما انتو عايزين
> اهي الصور خير دليل
> 
> 
> آدي الصورة اللي فيها مشاركة سامح الأول
> واللي هيا موجودة دلوقتي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*يا نهار ابيض ايه ده
ازاي المشاركتين 480
و بعد كده يتغيروا
لا غريبة بجد
بركاتك يا شيخ حكيم عيون
*

----------


## sameh atiya

*في الحقيقة يا جماعة ما فيش تفسير للي حصل ، المشاركات ما ينفعش تتقدم أو تتأخر حتى ولو من المشرف العام ،.
ولا يوجد سوى تفسير واحد وهو إني الأستاذ معتز فطين بيتعمد إنه يبوظ المنتدى ، لأني المشاركات كلها بتكون في وقت واحد وفي موضوع واحد وده كفيل بإنه يبوظ المنتدى .

والتفسير الوحيد اللي لقيته واللي كمان مش مقتنع بيه .

لو لاحظتم أو حد لاحظ قبل كده .
إني الرد من خلال الرد السريع لا يُضاف لمشاركات العضو مباشرةً ، لما كنت بنزل أخبار رياضية في موضوع أخر الأخبار الرياضية كنت بعتمدها من خلال الرد السريع عشان الوقت ، كنت بلاقي في الصفحة نفسها الرد الأول بتاعي عدد المشاركات 1001 والرد الذي يليه كمان ليا 1002 والرد الذي يليه كمان ليا 1003 ، يعني المنتدى لا يعتمد الرد السريع إلا بعد لحظات عدة أو تقريباً أقل من دقيقة في المشاركات الأصلية . .

يعني اللي حصل إني المنتدى محتار ما بينا أنا ردي الساعة 11:00 و2 ثانية ، قلب مصر كمان و2 ثانية وجزء من الثانية وكمان شعاع نفس الأمر 

يعني مشاركاتنا إحنا الثلاثة جزء من الثانية يفرق فيها وده عمل خلخلة في السيرفر .
يعني الأستاذ معتز بيتعمد يعمل الخلخلة دي ويبوظ المنتدى  ويا ترى كام مرة حصلت 

ده تفسيري .
بس الأهم من تفسيري إني رجعت الأول تاني*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
حلوة المنتدى محتار دي يا سامح 

هو فعلاً اللي حصل انه الردود نزلت في نفس اللحظة بالظبط..و ده بيعمل قلق في السيرفر..
*

----------


## قلب مصر

يا سلاااااااااام على التفاسير  :Beta2: 
تفسير الشيخ سامح بن عطية السابع عشر  :: 
والله وقعتنا شكلها بيضا في المنتدى  :Roll2: 
وشكل ابن البلد حيمسح كل المسابقات ويستريح من زلالزل السيرفر الفجائية 
اللي بتحصل الساعة 11.00 
أيوة 11.00 بس 11.30 مش بيحصل حاجة  ::p:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *في الحقيقة يا جماعة ما فيش تفسير للي حصل ، المشاركات ما ينفعش تتقدم أو تتأخر حتى ولو من المشرف العام ،.*
> *ولا يوجد سوى تفسير واحد وهو إني الأستاذ معتز فطين بيتعمد إنه يبوظ المنتدى ، لأني المشاركات كلها بتكون في وقت واحد وفي موضوع واحد وده كفيل بإنه يبوظ المنتدى .* 
> *والتفسير الوحيد اللي لقيته واللي كمان مش مقتنع بيه .* 
> *لو لاحظتم أو حد لاحظ قبل كده .*
> *إني الرد من خلال الرد السريع لا يُضاف لمشاركات العضو مباشرةً ، لما كنت بنزل أخبار رياضية في موضوع أخر الأخبار الرياضية كنت بعتمدها من خلال الرد السريع عشان الوقت ، كنت بلاقي في الصفحة نفسها الرد الأول بتاعي عدد المشاركات 1001 والرد الذي يليه كمان ليا 1002 والرد الذي يليه كمان ليا 1003 ، يعني المنتدى لا يعتمد الرد السريع إلا بعد لحظات عدة أو تقريباً أقل من دقيقة في المشاركات الأصلية . .* 
> *يعني اللي حصل إني المنتدى محتار ما بينا أنا ردي الساعة 11:00 و2 ثانية ، قلب مصر كمان و2 ثانية وجزء من الثانية وكمان شعاع نفس الأمر*  
> *يعني مشاركاتنا إحنا الثلاثة جزء من الثانية يفرق فيها وده عمل خلخلة في السيرفر .*
> *يعني الأستاذ معتز بيتعمد يعمل الخلخلة دي ويبوظ المنتدى  ويا ترى كام مرة حصلت*  
> *ده تفسيري .*
> ...





> حلوة المنتدى محتار دي يا سامح 
> 
> هو فعلاً اللي حصل انه الردود نزلت في نفس اللحظة بالظبط..و ده بيعمل قلق في السيرفر..


سامح ..
اللي حصل وصل ..
ههههههههههههههههههههه
وهقولك على نص السررررررررر

مهلبية اللمووووووووووووون اشتغلت
وعشان كده أنا دخلت الساعة 11.04 

ونص السر التاني في بيييييييييييييييييييير ..
مش قلتلك مش هتخلى عنك ..
ههههههههههههههههه

أشتاااااااااااااااااتاً .. أشتووووووووووووووووت ..

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة الحلقة الحادية العشرون

الفائز الاول

سامح عطية

5 نقاط

مش عارف ازاي
*****

الفائز الثاني

قلب مصر

3 نقاط

مش عارف ازاي
*****

الفائز الثالث

شعاع من نور

نقطتان

*****

الفائز الرابع

ام احمد

قيثارة

اخت ضابط شرطة

القواس

حكيم عيون


نقطة واحدة




*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النتيجة بعد اليوم العشرون


شعاع من نور   55نقاط

ام احمد  43نقاط 

اخت ضابط شرطة 36 نقاط

قلب مصر 37نقاط

قيثارة  19 نقاط

سامح عطية  11 نقاط

القواس   9نقاط

حكيم عيون6 نقاط

دكتور مصطفي  4نقاط

نور3 نقطة

اسكندراني  1 نقاط

الف مبروك و عقبال الباقيين
  

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الثانية و العشرون

  في أرض دوس نشأ بين أسرة شريفة كريمة..
وأوتي موهبة الشعر, فطار بين القبائل صيته ونبوغه..
وفي مواسم عكاظ حيث يأتي الشعراء العرب من كل فج ويحتشدون ويتباهون بشعرائهم, كان الصحابي الجليل يأخذ مكانه في المقدمة..

  كما كان يتردد على مكة كثيرا في غير مواسم عكاظ..
وذات مرة كان يزورها, وقد شرع الرسول يجهر بدعوته..
وخشيت قريش أن يلقاه الصحابي الجليل ويسلم, ثم يضع موهبته الشعرية في خدمة الاسلام, فتكون الطامة على قريش وأصنامها..
من أجل ذلك أحاطوا به.. وهيئوا له من الضيافة كل أسباب الترف والبهجة والنعيم, ثم راحوا يحذرونه لقاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, ويقولون له:
" ان له قولا كالسحر, يفرّق بين الرجل وابيه.. والرجل وأخيه.. والرجل وزوجته.. ونا نخشى عليك وعلى قومك منه, فلا تكلمه ولا تسمع منه حديثا"..!!
ولنصغ للصحابي الجليل  ذاته يروي لنا بقية النبأ فيقول:
" فوالله ما زالوا بي حتى عزمت ألا أسمع منه شيئا ولا ألقاه..
وحين غدوت الى الكعبة حشوت أذنيّ كرسفا كي لا أسمع شيئا من قوله اذا هو تحدث..
وهناك وجدته قائما يصلي عند الكعبة, فقمت قريبا منه, فأبي الله الا أن يسمعني بعض ما يقرأ, فسمعت كلاما حسنا..
وقلت لنفسي: وا ثكل أمي.. والله اني لرجل لبيب شاعر, لا يخفى عليّ الحسن من القبيح, فما يمنعني أن أسمع من الرجل ما يقول, فان كان الذي يأتي به حسن قبلته, وان كان قبيحا رفضته.
ومكثت حتى انصرف الى بيته, فاتبعته حتى دخل بيته, فدخلت وراءه, وقلت له: يا محمد, ان قومك قد حدثوني عنك كذا وكذا.. فوالله ما برحوا يخوّفوني أمرك حتى سددت أذنيّ بكرسف لئلا أسمع قولك..
ولكن الله شاء أن أسمع, فسمعت قولا حسنا, فاعرض عليّ أمرك..
فعرض الرسول عليّ الاسلام, وتلا عليّ من القرآن..
فأسلمت, وشهدت شهادة الحق, وقلت: يا رسول الله: اني امرؤ مطاع في قومي واني راجع اليهم, وداعيهم الى الاسلام, فادع الله أن يجعل لي آية تكون عونا لي فيما أدعهوهم اليه, فقال عليه السلام: اللهم اجعل له آية"..

من هو الصحابي الجليل ؟*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*معلش يا جماعة مضطر النهارد قبل ما انزل الحلقة اولع شوية بخور 
و عملت حجاب مضطر زي ما قاللي الشيخ ابو طاقية اني ادفنه في الملف الشخصي لحكيم عيون عشان ده الحاجة الوحيدة اللي هتهدي سر المهلبية بالليمون 
مع اني لا اؤمن بالدجل و الشعوذة
لكن بصراحة حكيم عيون سره باتع

و مش كفاية هو لوحده لا كمان سامح عطية الرابع عشر جاي يقلب علي ابن البلد
حتي قلب مصر اشتركت في كده

يالله نتقابل في النادي
*

----------


## قلب مصر

أنا بشجب وبندد وبعترض ومش حيحصل كويس ماشي  :Girl: 
السيرفر والمنتدى والداتا بيز وسامح عطية وابن طيبة وحكيم عيون والمهلبية إياها  :Girl (18): 
كلهم بيتحالفوا ضد العضوات الغلابة  :Girl (25): 
كدة في تفرقة عنصرية مش حتعدي ماشي  :Girl (24): 
اديني أهو قولت ولقد ...... قد .......  :Girl (9):

----------


## sameh atiya

> *
> حلوة المنتدى محتار دي يا سامح 
> 
> هو فعلاً اللي حصل انه الردود نزلت في نفس اللحظة بالظبط..و ده بيعمل قلق في السيرفر..
> *


*
المهم إنه جاب ردي أنا الأول 
وبعد كده يحتار في ردودكم ، بس بعد ما جنني يعني*

----------


## sameh atiya

> يا سلاااااااااام على التفاسير 
> تفسير الشيخ سامح بن عطية السابع عشر 
> والله وقعتنا شكلها بيضا في المنتدى 
> وشكل ابن البلد حيمسح كل المسابقات ويستريح من زلالزل السيرفر الفجائية 
> اللي بتحصل الساعة 11.00 
> أيوة 11.00 بس 11.30 مش بيحصل حاجة


*
غلط مش السابع عشر بابا هو السابع عشر وأنا الثامن عشر 
أنا حالياً بجهز عريضة الدعوة اللي هاقدمها لابن البلد لحذف كل المسابقات اللي مش هاخد فيها المركز الأول يا إما تراضوني بأي حاجة وعفى الله عما سلف*

----------


## sameh atiya

> سامح ..
> اللي حصل وصل ..
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> وهقولك على نص السررررررررر
> 
> مهلبية اللمووووووووووووون اشتغلت
> وعشان كده أنا دخلت الساعة 11.04 
> 
> ونص السر التاني في بيييييييييييييييييييير ..
> ...


*
أه شوفت إنك مش هاتسيبني وعشان كده أنا مش هاسيبك 
إيه أشتاتاً أشتوت دي 
هي دي كلمة السر عشان نعدي بيها*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أنا بشجب وبندد وبعترض ومش حيحصل كويس ماشي 
> السيرفر والمنتدى والداتا بيز وسامح عطية وابن طيبة وحكيم عيون والمهلبية إياها 
> كلهم بيتحالفوا ضد العضوات الغلابة 
> كدة في تفرقة عنصرية مش حتعدي ماشي 
> اديني أهو قولت ولقد ...... قد .......


*طب و الله انا بريء
و سبب كل اللي بيحصل ده
مهلبية حكيم عيون 
و بعدين ده المراكز الخمسين الاولي في كل المسابقات من نصيب العضوات الغلابة
طب الاعضاء الغلابة يعملوا ايه
انا سمعت ان دكتور محمد القواس شرب لغاية دلوقتي 1000 علبة كيتوفان
و سمعت كمان انه هيرفع علي قضية عشان عايز يطلع مرة واحدة في المركز الاول

فعلا و الله العضوات غلابة خالص
و الاعضاء مفترين بجد 
:e2:*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *معلش يا جماعة مضطر النهارد قبل ما انزل الحلقة اولع شوية بخور* 
> *و عملت حجاب مضطر زي ما قاللي الشيخ ابو طاقية اني ادفنه في الملف الشخصي لحكيم عيون عشان ده الحاجة الوحيدة اللي هتهدي سر المهلبية بالليمون* 
> *مع اني لا اؤمن بالدجل و الشعوذة*
> *لكن بصراحة حكيم عيون سره باتع*
> 
> *و مش كفاية هو لوحده لا كمان سامح عطية الرابع عشر جاي يقلب علي ابن البلد*
> *حتي قلب مصر اشتركت في كده*
> 
> *يالله نتقابل في النادي*
> **


حجاب أيو طاقية .. مفعول مالوووووووش ..
ولا أبو طوطور ولا أبو طربوووووووووووش ..
اللى بيحصل خارج نطاق الشعوذة ..
وحلَّق حووووووووووووووش ..

اللى حصل امبارح دا سررررررررررررر
مش كل حاجة بتقولها المراية للوشووووووووووش ..


 إبن طيبة ..
اللى بيحصل دا عشان ..
حضرتك خرجت من المُعسكر بدون تصريح ..
وعملت فرار بدون أي تلميح ..
وحجاب ابو طاقية مش هينفعك ..
لأنه اصلاً بتاع بطييييييييييييخ

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> **
> *أه شوفت إنك مش هاتسيبني وعشان كده أنا مش هاسيبك* 
> *إيه أشتاتاً أشتوت دي* 
> *هي دي كلمة السر عشان نعدي بيها*


ماتعذبهووووووووووووش ..
الكلام اللى بيقوله مايقصدوووووووووووووش ..

ياسامح ..
النهاردة السر ماتعرفووووووووووووش ..
انت بس تجاوب وسيب الترتيب على - هوووووووووووووووووووووش -

----------


## ابن طيبة

> حجاب أيو طاقية .. مفعول مالوووووووش ..
> ولا أبو طوطور ولا أبو طربوووووووووووش ..
> اللى بيحصل خارج نطاق الشعوذة ..
> وحلَّق حووووووووووووووش ..
> 
> اللى حصل امبارح دا سررررررررررررر
> مش كل حاجة بتقولها المراية للوشووووووووووش ..
> 
> 
> ...


*مدام الموضوع مش موضوع اعمال و احجبة

يبقي الموضوع ده باين عليه و الله اعلم مسكون*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *طب و الله انا بريء*
> *و سبب كل اللي بيحصل ده*
> *مهلبية حكيم عيون* 
> *و بعدين ده المراكز الخمسين الاولي في كل المسابقات من نصيب العضوات الغلابة*
> *طب الاعضاء الغلابة يعملوا ايه*
> *انا سمعت ان دكتور محمد القواس شرب لغاية دلوقتي 1000 علبة كيتوفان*
> *و سمعت كمان انه هيرفع علي قضية عشان عايز يطلع مرة واحدة في المركز الاول* 
> *فعلا و الله العضوات غلابة خالص*
> *و الاعضاء مفترين بجد* 
> ...


 
يا ابن طيبة إنت السبب ..
ولسه في مسابقتك ياما هتشوف العجب ..
يارجب ..
أيوه  ياأُستاذ ..
عاوزك تشوف موضوع الدكتور القواس ..
الراجل غالي علينا .. إعمل اي حاجة تكون في إيدينا ..
حاضر ياأُستاذ ..

ياااااااااااا  ..... - هوووووووووووووووووووش -
إعمل اللي مايعرفهووووووووووش ..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> **
> *غلط مش السابع عشر بابا هو السابع عشر وأنا الثامن عشر* 
> *أنا حالياً بجهز عريضة الدعوة اللي هاقدمها لابن البلد لحذف كل المسابقات اللي مش هاخد فيها المركز الأول يا إما تراضوني بأي حاجة وعفى الله عما سلف*


أيوه كده ياسامح ..
جمِّد قلبك وماتخافش ..
هوا انت ماتعرفش ؟ 

- هوووووووووووووووووووووش -
مايعرفهووووووووووووووووش

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *مدام الموضوع مش موضوع اعمال و احجبة*
> 
> 
> *يبقي الموضوع ده باين عليه و الله اعلم مسكون*


مسكوووووووووون ..
مسكوووووووووون ..

- هووووووووووووووووووووووش -

ماتقلووووووووووووووووووووش .. 

باقي تفريباً نُص ساعة ..
يارجب ....
أيوه اأُستاذ ..
جاهز بالولًّاعه ؟ ..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

كله جاااااااااااااااااهززززززززززززززززز ؟؟
- هوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش -

ماتقلقووووووووووووووووووووووووش ..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الطفيل بن عمرو الدوسي

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الصحابي الجليل هو الطفيل بن عمرو الدوسي رضي الله عنه..
*

----------


## أم أحمد

الطفيل بن عمرو الدوسي

----------


## قلب مصر

الصحابي الجليل ....
الطفيل بن عمرو الدوسي
رضي الله عنه وأرضاه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الصحابي الجليل الطفيل بن عمرو الدوسى

----------


## sameh atiya

الصحابي الجليل الطفيل بن عمرو الدوسي رضي الله عنه ..

----------


## kethara

*الطفيل بن عمرو الدوسي*

----------


## القواس

*الصحابي الجليل
الطفيل بن عمرو الدوسي 
يلا عشان يبقوا 1100 علبه كيتوفان*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الطفيل بن عمرو الدوسى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

::'(: 

 ::'(: 

 ::'(: 

 ::'(: 

 ::'(: 

 ::'(: 

 ::'(:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

- هووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش -

----------


## قلب مصر

هاااااااااااااااا
دا آخر كلام ولا السيرفر ناوي يغير رأيه  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ياريت يا أم يوسف يغير رأيه

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحمد لله
البخور عمل عمايله 
و الشيخ ابو طاقية طلع سره باتع 

عدي النهاردة علي خير و الحمد لله بدون عكوسات حكيم عيون

اللي ما يعرفش يا جماعة معني كلمة الحرب النفسية يتابع اهم موضوعين في المنتدي عن الحرب النفسية

مسابقة سلاطين و ملوك من مصر لحكيم عيون ... يوه قصدي لقلب مصر

و مسابقة من يكون الصحابي الجليل لحكيم عيون ........ قصدي لابن طيبة

*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

يارجب ..
أيوه ايوه ..
ايوه ياأُستاذ ..
هوووووووووووووش دا ماينفعش يارجب ..
واللي مايعرفوووووووووووش ..
مايلزموووووووووووووش ..

----------


## sameh atiya

> أيوه كده ياسامح ..
> جمِّد قلبك وماتخافش ..
> هوا انت ماتعرفش ؟ 
> 
> - هوووووووووووووووووووووش -
> مايعرفهووووووووووووووووش


*جمدت قلبي أهو والهوووووووووووش بتاعك ما نفعنيش وأدالي مركز متأخر جداً
بل وأنت أخذت مركز متقدم جداً لاء ده أنت أخذت الأول
*

----------


## قلب مصر

يا سامح دي جت أوت 
حكيم عيون حل في الدقيقة القاتلة اللي مفيهاش رجعة 
اللي بيحل فيها يبقى الأول كدة وكدة والأكادة بياخد المركز الأخير  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

يااُستاذ ..
ايوه يارجب ..
عوض خرج يدوَّر على هووووووووووووووووووووووش ..

مالقاهووووووووووووووووووش ..
ياأُستاذ .. إحنا عرفنا اخيراً إنه شغًّال مع ابو طربوووووووووووووووش ..
يارجب الكلام دا أنا مااعرفووووووووووووش ..
من الأول قلتلك ماتجيبهووووووووووووش ..

----------


## شعاع من نور

[frame="13 80"]
*
الطفيل بن عمرو الدوسي



هو الطفيل بن عمرو بن طريف الدوسي...في أرض دوس نشأ بين أسرة شريفة كريمة.. 

وأوتي موهبة الشعر، فطار بين القبائل صيته ونبوغه.. 

وفي مواسم عكاظ حيث يأتي الشعراء العرب من كل فج ويحتشدون ويتباهون بشعرائهم، كان الطفيل يأخذ مكانه في المقدمة.. 

كما كان يتردد على مكة كثيراً في غير مواسم عكاظ.. 

وذات مرة كان يزورها، وقد شرع الرسول يجهر بدعوته.. وخشيت قريش أن يلقاه الطفيل و يسلم، ثم يضع موهبته الشعرية في خدمة الإسلام، فتكون الطامة على قريش وأصنامها.. 

من أجل ذلك أحاطوا به.. وهيئوا له من الضيافة كل أسباب الترف والبهجة والنعيم، ثم راحوا يحذرونه لقاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويقولون له: 

" إن له قولاً كالسحر، يفرّق بين الرجل و أبيه.. والرجل وأخيه.. والرجل وزوجته.. وإنا نخشى عليك وعلى قومك منه، فلا تكلمه ولا تسمع منه حديثا"..!! 

ولنصغ للطفيل ذاته يروي لنا بقية النبأ فيقول: 

" فوالله ما زالوا بي حتى عزمت ألا أسمع منه شيئاً ولا ألقاه.. 

وحين غدوت إلى الكعبة حشوت أذنيّ كرسفاً كي لا أسمع شيئا من قوله إذا هو تحدث.. 

وهناك وجدته قائماً يصلي عند الكعبة، فقمت قريباً منه، فأبي الله الا أن يسمعني بعض ما يقرأ، فسمعت كلاماً حسناً.. 

وقلت لنفسي: واثكل أمي.. والله إني لرجل لبيب شاعر، لا يخفى عليّ الحسن من القبيح، فما يمنعني أن أسمع من الرجل ما يقول، فان كان الذي يأتي به حسن قبلته، وان كان قبيحاً رفضته. 

ومكثت حتى انصرف الى بيته، فاتبعته حتى دخل بيته، فدخلت وراءه، وقلت له: يا محمد، ان قومك قد حدثوني عنك كذا وكذا.. فوالله ما برحوا يخوّفوني أمرك حتى سددت أذنيّ بكرسف لئلا أسمع قولك.. 

ولكن الله شاء أن أسمع، فسمعت قولاً حسناً، فاعرض عليّ أمرك.. 

فعرض الرسول عليّ الاسلام، وتلا عليّ من القرآن.. 

فأسلمت، وشهدت شهادة الحق، وقلت: يا رسول الله: إني امرؤ مطاع في قومي و إني راجع إليهم، وداعيهم إلى الإسلام، فادع الله أن يجعل لي آية تكون عوناً لي فيما أدعهوهم إليه، فقال عليه السلام: اللهم اجعل له آية".. 

لقد أثنى الله تعالى في كتابه على " الذين يسمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه".. 

وها نحن أولاء نلتقي بواحد من هؤلاء.. 

إنه صورة صادقة من صور الفطرة الرشيدة.. 

فما كاد سمعه يلتقط بعض آيات الرشد والخير التي أنزلها الله على فؤاد رسوله، حتى تفتح كل سمعه، وكل قلبه. وحتى بسط يمينه مبايعاً.. ليس ذلك فحسب.. بل حمّل نفسه من فوره مسؤولية دعوة قومه وأهله إلى هذا الدين الحق، والصراط المستقيم..! 

من أجل هذا، نراه لا يكاد يبلغ بلده وداره في أرض دوس حتى يواجه أباه بالذي من قلبه من عقيدة و إصرار، ويدعو أباه الى الإسلام بعد أن حدّثه عن الرسول الذي يدعو إلى الله.. حدثه عن عظمته.. وعن طهره وأمانته.. عن اخلاصه وإخباته لله رب العالمين.. 

وأسلم أبوه في الحال.. 

ثم انتقل الى أمه، فأسلمت 

ثم إلى زوجه، فأسلمت.. 

ولما اطمأن الى أن الإسلام قد غمر بيته، انتقل الى عشيرته، وإلى أهل دوس جميعا.. فلم يسلم منهم أحد سوى أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه.. 

ولقد راحوا يخذلونه، وينأون عنه، حتى نفذ صبره معهم وعليهم. فركب راحلته، وقطع الفيافي عائداً إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يشكو اليه ويتزوّد منه بتعاليمه.. 

وحين نزل مكة، سارع إلى دار الرسول تحدوه أشواقه.. 

وقال للنبي: 

" يا رسول الله.. 

انه قد غلبني على دوسٍ الزنى، والربا، فادع الله أن يهلك دوسا"..!! 

وكانت مفاجأة أذهلت الطفيل حين رأى الرسول يرفع كفيه الى السماء وهو يقول: 

" اللهم اهد دوسا وأت بهم مسلمين"..!! 

ثم التفت الى الطفيل وقال له: 

" ارجع الى قومك فادعهم وارفق بهم". 

ملأ هذا المشهد نفس الطفيل روعة، وملأ روحه سلاماً، وحمد الله أبلغ الحمد أن جعل هذا الرسول الإنسان الرحيم معلمه وأستاذه. وأن جعل الإسلام دينه وملاذه. 

ونهض عائداً الى أرضه وقومه وهناك راح يدعوهم الى الإسلام في أناة ورفق، كما أوصاه الرسول عليه السلام. 

وخلال الفترة التي قضاها بين قومه، كان الرسول قد هاجر إلى المدينة وكانت قد وقعت غزوة بدر، أحد والخندق. 

وبينما رسول الله في خيبر بعد أن فتحها الله على المسلمين اذا موكب حافل ينتظم ثمانين أسرة من دوس أقبلوا على الرسول مهللين مكبّرين .. 

و جلسوا يبايعون تباعاً.. 

ولما فرغوا من مشهدهم الحافل، وبيعتهم المباركة جلس الطفيل بن عمرو مع نفسه يسترجع ذكرياته ويتأمل خطاه على الطريق..!! 

تذكر يوم قدوم الرسول يسأله أن يرفع كفيه الى السماء ويقول: 

اللهم اهلك دوساً، فإذا هو يبتهل بدعاءٍ آخر أثار يومئذ عجبه.. 

ذلك هو: 

" اللهم اهد دوساً وأت بهم مسلمين"..!! 

ولقد هدى الله دوساً.. 

وجاء بهم مسلمين.. 

وها هم أولاء.. ثمانون بيتاً، وعائلة منهم، يشكلون أكثرية أهلها، يأخذون مكانهم في الصفوف الطاهرة خلف رسول الله الأمين. 

ويواصل الطفيل عمله مع الجماعة المؤمنة.. 

ويوم فتح مكة، كان يدخلها مع عشرة آلاف مسلم لا يثنون أعطافهم زهواً و صلفاً، بل يحنون جباههم في خشوع واذلال، شكراً لله الذي أثابهم فتحاً قريباً، ونصراً مبيناً.. 

ورأى الطفيل رسول الله وهو يهدم أصنام الكعبة، ويطهرها بيده من ذلك الرجس الذي طال مداه.. 

وتذكر الدوسي من فوره صنماً كان لعمرو بن حممة. طالما كان عمرو هذا يصطحبه إليه حين ينزل ضيافته، فيتخشّع بين يديه، ويتضرّع اليه..!! 

الآن حانت الفرصة ليمحو الطفيل عن نفسه إثم تلك الأيام.. هنالك تقدم من الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام يستأذنه في أن يذهب ليحرق صنم عمرو بن حممة وكان هذا الصنم يدعى، ذا الكفين، وأذن له النبي عليه السلام.. 

ويذهب الطفيل ويوقد عليه النار.. وكلما خبت زادها ضراماً وهو ينشد ويقول: 

يا ذا الكفين لست من عبّادكا 

ميلادنا أقدم من ميلادكا!! 

اني حشوت النار في فؤادكا 

وهكذا عاش مع النبي يصلي وراءه، ويتعلم منه، ويغزو معه. 

وينتقل الرسول الى الرفيق الأعلى، فيرى الطفيل أن مسؤوليته كمسلم لم تنته بموت الرسول، بل انها لتكاد تبدأ.. 

وهكذا لم تكد حروب الردة تنشب حتى كان الطفيل يشمّر لها عن ساعد وساق، وحتى كان يخوض غمراتها وأهوالها في حنان مشتاق إلى الشهادة.. 

اشترك في حروب الردة حرباً.. حرباً.. 

وفي موقعة اليمامة خرج مع المسلمين مصطحباً معه ابنه عمرو بن الطفيل". 

ومع بدء المعركة راح يوضي ابنه أن يقاتل جيش مسيلمة الكذاب قتال من يريد الموت والشهادة.. 

وأنبأه أنه يحس أنه سيموت في هذه المعركة. 

وهكذا حمل سيفه وخاض القتال في تفانٍ مجيد.. 

لم يكن يدافع بسيفه عن حياته. 

بل كان يدافع بحياته عن سيفه. 

حتى إذا مات وسقط جسده، بقي السيف سليماً مرهفاً لتضرب به يد أخرى لم يسقط صاحبها بعد..!! 

وفي تلك الموقعة استشهد الطفيل الدوسي رضي الله عنه.. 

وهو جسده تحت وقع الطعان، وهو يلوّح لابنه الذي لم يكن يراه وسط الزحام..!! 

يلوّح له وكأنه يهيب به ليتبعه ويلحق به.. 

ولقد لحق به فعلاً.. ولكن بعد حين.. 

ففي موقعة اليرموك بالشام خرج عمرو بن الطفيل مجاهداً وقضى نحبه شهيداً.. 

رضي الله عن عمرو بن الطفيل و أباه..
*
[/frame]
 :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

> يا سامح دي جت أوت 
> حكيم عيون حل في الدقيقة القاتلة اللي مفيهاش رجعة 
> اللي بيحل فيها يبقى الأول كدة وكدة والأكادة بياخد المركز الأخير


 :: 
هو أوت ما أخذتش بالي  :Smart: 
انا قلت لا يمكن يبيعني يعني عشان مركز لا راح ولا جه  ::xx::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> يا سامح دي جت أوت 
> حكيم عيون حل في الدقيقة القاتلة اللي مفيهاش رجعة 
> اللي بيحل فيها يبقى الأول كدة وكدة والأكادة بياخد المركز الأخير


شوفت يارجب ..
قلب مصر بتقول الأول كد وكده ..
جايبلي هووووووووووووش يارجب
وهوا مع ابو طربووووووووووش ..
أنا عرفته من أول ماقال عاوز آكل فطير ..
عرفت ان الامر خطير ..
مبروك علينا ياسامح المركز الاخير ..
المسأله محتاجة تدبير ..

ومازال البحث جارياً عن ابن طيبة ...

----------


## ابن طيبة

> 


*امسحي دموعك يا ايمان
لك الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ومازال البحث جارياً عن ابن طيبة ...


*انا بايت في مسابقة سلاطين و ملوك مصر من امبارح عشان النهارده ytajnik:*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة الحلقة الثانية العشرون

الفائز الاول

شعاع من نور

5 نقاط

عادي خالص
*****

الفائز الثاني

ام احمد

3 نقاط

عادي خالص
*****

الفائز الثالث

قلب مصر

نقطتان

برده عادي خالص

*****

الفائز الرابع

اخت ضابط شرطة ( علبة مناديل )

سامح عطية ( يبيع الماء في حارة السقايين )

قيثارة (الصير مفتاح الفرج)

القواس (علبة كيتوفان)

حكيم عيون ( طبق مهلبية بلح)


نقطة واحدة




*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النتيجة بعد اليوم الثاني و  العشرون


شعاع من نور    60نقاط

ام احمد   46نقاط 

اخت ضابط شرطة  37نقاط

قلب مصر  39نقاط

قيثارة  20 نقاط

سامح عطية  12 نقاط

القواس   10نقاط

حكيم عيون7  نقاط

دكتور مصطفي  4نقاط

نور3 نقطة

اسكندراني  1 نقاط

الف مبروك و عقبال الباقيين
  

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الثالثة و العشرون

كان ثباتها يوم أحد , حينما انهزم المسلمون وتركوا الرسول صلوات الله وسلامه عليه , يواجه ثلاثة آلاف مشرك وحده ..
هنا برزت شجاعة عدد قليل جدا من الصحابة , فتجمعوا حول الرسول الكريم , ولم يكن عددهم يتجاوز العشرة ..
في هذا الموقف , تجلّت هذه المرأة العظيمة  وحملت السيف , وأخذت تدافع عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم , حتى قال عنها المصطفى : ما التفتُّ يميناً ولا شمالاً إلا وأنا أراها تقاتل دوني .

وقد جُرِحَ يوم أحد ابنها عبد الله في عَضُده اليسرى، ضربه رجل ورحل عنه، وجعل الدم لا يرقأ، فقال الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (اعْصِبْ جُرْحَك)... فأقبلت أمه  ومعها عصائب قد أعدّتها للجراح، فربطت جُرْحَه، والنبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- واقف ينظر إليه، ثم قالت: (انهضْ بنيّ فضارِب القومَ)... 

فجعل النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقول: (ومَنْ يُطيقُ ما تُطيقينَ يا أمَّ عمارة؟!)... وأقبلَ الرجلُ الذي ضرب ابنها فقال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (هذا ضارب ابنك)... فاعترضته وضربت ساقه فبرَكَ، فابتسم الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- حتى رأت نواجذه وقال: (اسْتَقَدْتِ يا أمَّ عمارة)... وعندما أتوا على نفسه قال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (الحمدُ لله الذي ظفّركِ وأقرّ عينك من عدوّك، وأراك ثأرَكِ بعينِك)... 

من هي الصحابية الجليلة ؟*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
بجد يا أ.معتز حضرتك قريت أفكاري..

بقالي كام حلقة عاوزة أقول لحضرتك ليه مفيش صحابيات في الأسئلة بس مش عارفة ايه اللي كان بينسيني..و الصحابية دي بالذات كانت من أولى الصحابيات اللي في بالي عليها رضوان الله..

تسلم إيدك بجد..

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *
> بجد يا أ.معتز حضرتك قريت أفكاري..
> 
> بقالي كام حلقة عاوزة أقول لحضرتك ليه مفيش صحابيات في الأسئلة بس مش عارفة ايه اللي كان بينسيني..و الصحابية دي بالذات كانت من أولى الصحابيات اللي في بالي عليها رضوان الله..
> 
> تسلم إيدك بجد..
> 
> *


*اهلا سارة
و هل هذا بمعجز الا يقول حبيبنا و شفيعنا و قدوتنا محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم  الأرواح جنود مجندة فما تعارف منها ائتلف و ما تناكر منها اختلف 
سبحان ربي العظيم
و سلم لنا مرورك الطيب
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

* كلمة لابد منها

الي الاخوة و الاخوات الافاضل الذين راسلوني و زعموا انني حولت موضوعا يتناول سيرة صحابة رسول الله رضوان الله عليهم الي مسرحية هزلية بسبب الحوارات و الردود الخارجة علي سياق الموضوع

ان الحمد لله نحمده حمدا يليق بعظمته اللهم لك الحمد حتي ترضي و نستغفرك و نتوب اليك حتي تصفح و تعفو و تغفر

ما يدور بيننا من شاركوا في هذا الموضوع هو نوع من انواع التقارب الانساني او لنطلق عليها روح الاسرة نحن هنا يمزح بعضنا مع بعض و ليس في ذلك اي خروج عن حدود الادب بل علي العكس اصبحنا جميعا ككيان واحد و اسرة واحدة اذا غاب احدها اصاب البقية الحزن و هذا ما نحن فيه الان
لم ياتي احد منا باي شيء يسيء لصحابة رسول الله بل لقد قال لي احد الاخوة الافاضل الاعضاء انه قد بكي و بكي عندما قرأ قصة البراء بن مالك

عموما اشكر لكم رايكم و لكن كما قلت لكم علي الخاص ااتوني بمداخلة تقدح او تتناول اي من صحابة رسول الله باي سوء

دمتم بكل خير*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *امسحي دموعك يا ايمان
> لك الله*



هامسح إيه ولا إيه ولا إيه   ::uff:: 

نفسى أكسب ولو مره يا أستاذ معتز

يلا دووونيييااا

[line]

إيه رأيك يا أستاذ معتز لو تكمل المسابقة بعد رمضان؟

بجد مسابقه حلوة جدااا وبنستفيد منها كتير

حتى لو تكون كل كام يوم

----------


## القواس

> * كلمة لابد منها
> 
> الي الاخوة و الاخوات الافاضل الذين راسلوني و زعموا انني حولت موضوعا يتناول سيرة صحابة رسول الله رضوان الله عليهم الي مسرحية هزلية بسبب الحوارات و الردود الخارجة علي سياق الموضوع
> 
> ان الحمد لله نحمده حمدا يليق بعظمته اللهم لك الحمد حتي ترضي و نستغفرك و نتوب اليك حتي تصفح و تعفو و تغفر
> 
> ما يدور بيننا من شاركوا في هذا الموضوع هو نوع من انواع التقارب الانساني او لنطلق عليها روح الاسرة نحن هنا يمزح بعضنا مع بعض و ليس في ذلك اي خروج عن حدود الادب بل علي العكس اصبحنا جميعا ككيان واحد و اسرة واحدة اذا غاب احدها اصاب البقية الحزن و هذا ما نحن فيه الان
> لم ياتي احد منا باي شيء يسيء لصحابة رسول الله بل لقد قال لي احد الاخوة الافاضل الاعضاء انه قد بكي و بكي عندما قرأ قصة البراء بن مالك
> 
> ...


*السلام عليكم
طلب
كتتويج لتلك المسابقه الشيقه و الهامه
أرجو ان يكون أول موضوع لك بعد رمضان ان شاء الله
هو جمع سير الصحابه في موضوع منفصل بالقاعه
و يثبت من فضلك لأنه ليس هناك ملاحم تاريخيه مثل ملاحم و تاريخ من كانوا حول الرسول (ص)
و لا احب نقد الأعضاء لأننا نحترم الموضوع و ما هو موجود في المداخلات
بسبب الصداقه و الاخوه بين الأعضاء و ليس استهزاء

دمتم بخير*

----------


## nariman

*المسابقة دي بجد يا أستاذ معتز من أجمل الموضوعات فى المنتدى هذا الشهر*
*طبعاً مجرد التجمع والتسابق فيها رائع بس الأروع كمان حجم الفائدة اللي بيكسبها أي حد يتصفح الموضوع*

*ده مش جديد على حضرتك واختياراتك القيمة*
*أنا كمان مع اقتراح ان يتم استمرار الموضوع بعد الشهر الكريم بأي وسيلة تشوفها حضرتك سواء تظل كمسابقة أو يتم تجميع السيرة فى موضوع منفصل ومثبت*


*كان نفسي أشارك معاكم ومن البداية..*
*بس أعصابي مش تستحمل طبق مهلبية الساعة 11 وطبق مخصوص 11:30*
 :: 


*جزاك الله خيراً أستاذ معتز*
*كل سنة وانت طيب*
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> هامسح إيه ولا إيه ولا إيه  
> 
> نفسى أكسب ولو مره يا أستاذ معتز
> 
> يلا دووونيييااا
> 
> [line]
> 
> إيه رأيك يا أستاذ معتز لو تكمل المسابقة بعد رمضان؟
> ...


*معلش يا ايمان لا ياس مع الحياة و لا حياة مع الياس
بصي يا ستي لسة فاضل باذن الله ست او سبع ايام * 5 نقاط يعني 35 نقطة يعني ممكن تتخلصي من شعاع من نور بالضربة القاضية

و بخصوص اقتراحك بتواجد المسابقة بعد رمضان ان شاء الله ننفذ الموضوع ده و لو مرة كل اسبوع باذن الله
ما تقلقيش مع قاعة التاريخ مش هتقدري تغمضي عينيك

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *السلام عليكم
> طلب
> كتتويج لتلك المسابقه الشيقه و الهامه
> أرجو ان يكون أول موضوع لك بعد رمضان ان شاء الله
> هو جمع سير الصحابه في موضوع منفصل بالقاعه
> و يثبت من فضلك لأنه ليس هناك ملاحم تاريخيه مثل ملاحم و تاريخ من كانوا حول الرسول (ص)
> و لا احب نقد الأعضاء لأننا نحترم الموضوع و ما هو موجود في المداخلات
> بسبب الصداقه و الاخوه بين الأعضاء و ليس استهزاء
> 
> دمتم بخير*


*اهلا دكتور محمد
الف شكر لك علي كلماتك الطيبة 
ربنا يهدينا جميعا الي ما يحبه و يرضاه

و انت بتقرأ اللي في دماغي و لا ايه 
فعلا كنت ناوي اجمع كل ما كتب عن الصحابة و خصوصا من كتاب صور من حياة الصحابة و افرادهم في موضوع واحد يكون مرجعا باذن الله لكل من يحب 
و الله و لي التوفيق
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *المسابقة دي بجد يا أستاذ معتز من أجمل الموضوعات فى المنتدى هذا الشهر*
> *طبعاً مجرد التجمع والتسابق فيها رائع بس الأروع كمان حجم الفائدة اللي بيكسبها أي حد يتصفح الموضوع*
> 
> *ده مش جديد على حضرتك واختياراتك القيمة*
> *أنا كمان مع اقتراح ان يتم استمرار الموضوع بعد الشهر الكريم بأي وسيلة تشوفها حضرتك سواء تظل كمسابقة أو يتم تجميع السيرة فى موضوع منفصل ومثبت*
> 
> 
> *كان نفسي أشارك معاكم ومن البداية..*
> *بس أعصابي مش تستحمل طبق مهلبية الساعة 11 وطبق مخصوص 11:30*
> ...


*بس و الله مفتقدينك هنا يا ايمان 
بس علي رايك طبقين مهلبية في الراس يوجعوا فعلا 
ربنا يبارك لنا في علمك و في عملك يا ناريمان
سعيد جدا بكلماتك الطيبة 
و ان شاء الله هنجمع كل ما يخص سير الصحابة من الكتب و من النت و تجميعه في موضوع واحد ليكون مرجعا لمن يشاء
كل سنة و انت بالف خير و راحة بال
تقديري و احترامي
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *معلش يا ايمان لا ياس مع الحياة و لا حياة مع الياس
> بصي يا ستي لسة فاضل باذن الله ست او سبع ايام * 5 نقاط يعني 35 نقطة يعني ممكن تتخلصي من شعاع من نور بالضربة القاضية
> 
> و بخصوص اقتراحك بتواجد المسابقة بعد رمضان ان شاء الله ننفذ الموضوع ده و لو مرة كل اسبوع باذن الله
> ما تقلقيش مع قاعة التاريخ مش هتقدري تغمضي عينيك
> 
> *


وهى شعاع من نور حد يعرف يتخلص منها

مفيش غير حل واحد   :Shutup2: 


وبخصوص الإقتراح ياريت والله 

بس ياريت بلاش الساعه 11 أنا بقا عندى عقده من رقم 11

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ياسامح ..
عاوزك تركززززززززززز النهاردة شوية ..

 كلمة السر هقولهالك بعد الساعة 11

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ياسامح ..
> عاوزك تركززززززززززز النهاردة شوية ..
> 
>  كلمة السر هقولهالك بعد الساعة 11


*عشان خاطرك انا نفسي اعمل الاجابة الساعة 11.3 في الايام الفردية عشان تحل هنا و انا احل هناك

و ازاي هتقوله كلمة السر بعد الحل يعني

و بعدين انا قاعد ادور علي رجب مش لاقيه*

----------


## sameh atiya

الصحابية الجليلة نسيبة بنت كعب رضي الله عنها ..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

السيدة نسيبة بنت كعب بن عمرو بن عوف الأنصاري، المعروفة بأم عمارة

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الصحابية الجليلة هي نسيبة بنت كعب الأنصارية رضي الله عنها..
*

----------


## أم أحمد

أم عمارة نسيبة بنت كعب بن عمرو بن النجار

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الصحابية الجليله نسيبة بنت كعب

----------


## kethara

نسيبة بنت كعب

----------


## القواس

الصحابيه الجليله
نسيبة بنت كعب
أم عماره

----------


## sameh atiya

قركم ده اللي جايبنا ورا  :: 
بس برضه كان لي السبق يعني  :Closedeyes:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

السيدة نسيبة بنت كعب بن عمرو بن عوف الأنصاري، المعروفة بأم عمارة

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل ابن طيبة

انا خلصت الصبر كله لكن لسه عندى أمل
وتحيتى لهذة المسابقة الجميلة القيمة
التى اثرت معرفتنا بالكثير الرائع من سيرالصحابة الأجلاء
بارك الله لك وأحتسبه لك بميزان أعمالك 
وجزاك عنا خيرا اخى
وعلى تلك الروح الطيبة الأسرية الجميلة التى سادت المكان
كل عام وأنتم بألف خير

مع تحيتى*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

إحنا اهو ياسامح في  اول السفحة - قصدي الفُسحة .. لا لا لا لا قصدي الصفحة - ............
مش مهم ..
بكره نركززززززززززز زز
اكترررررررر

----------


## القواس

*هو ليه الكومبيوتر بيقلب من بانتيوم 4
الى بانتيوم -1
الساعه 11
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا فرج الله جبت أخيرا مركز تالت

نقطتيييييييييييين

----------


## kethara

*يا جماعه قلب مصر فين
وأجابتها فين 
يارب تكون بخير والا السيرفر عملها معاها*

----------


## شعاع من نور

[frame="13 80"]
*
نسيبة بنت كعب الأنصارية

قال فيها عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه " سمعت رسول الله صلى الله علية و سلم يقول في شأن أم عمارة يوم أحد : 

(لمقام نسيبة بنت كعب اليوم خير من مقام فلان و فلان ما التفت يمينا و شمالا إلا و أراها تقاتل دوني)"

هى نسيبة بنت كعب بن عمرو الأنصارية الخزرجية النجارية و كنيتها أم عمارة .

أخوها عبد الله بن كعب أحد المجاهدين الذين شهدوا بدراً ، و الثاني أبو ليلى عبد الرحمن بن كعب.

تزوجت بزيد بن عاصم فولدت منه ابنيها حبيبا و عبد الله ، المؤمنين المجاهدين. و خلف عليها من بعده غزية بن عمرو فولدت له تميماً و خولة.

أسلم جماعة من الأوس و الخزرج على يد رسول الله في موسم الحج ، و عادوا إلى قومهم فانتشر الإسلام بينهم ، و كانوا يلتقون برسول الله في كل موسم عند العقبة بمكة يوصيهم و يبايعهم ، حتى كان العام الثالث لهم فتواعدوا عند العقبة ( كانوا ثلاثة و سبعون رجلاً و امرأتان ) . فبايعوا النبي عليه السلام و كانت المرأتان اللتان شرفهما الله بهذه البيعة هما : أم عمارة و أم منيع أسماء بنت عمرو .

و روى الواقدي عن أم عمارة قالت : كانت الرجال تصفق على يدى رسول الله ليلة العقبة و العباس أخذ بيده ، فلما بقيت أنا و أم منيع نادى زوجي غزية بن عمرو : يا رسول الله .. هاتان امرأتان حضرتا معنا تبايعانك ، فقال : قد بايعتهما على ما بايعتكم عليه ، إني لا أصافح النساء .


كانت  رضوان الله عليها عالية الهمة ،و تريد ان تثبت للمرأة المسلمة مكانها بجوار الرجل المسلم. فهي لم يكن إسلامها تقليداً لأسرة ، و لا تبعية لزوج ، و لكنه كان إسلام العقل و القلب و الإرادة ، فوهبت نفسها لهذا الدين الذي أمنت به ، تعمل به و تعمل له ، و تجاهد في سبيله .

و كأنها لم يرض طموحها أن يتحدث القرآن إلي الرجال و تأتي المرأة تبعاً ، فأتت رسول الله تقول له : يا رسول الله … ما أرى كل شىء إلا للرجال ، و ما أرى النساء يذكرن في شىء . فاستجاب الله لها ، و نزل أمين السماء إلى أمين الأرض بقرآن يتلى و يسجل فيه موقف المرأة إلى جانب الرجل صراحة لا ضمنياً ، و قصداً لا تبعاً .

قال تعالى : (( إن المسلمين و المسلمات و المؤمنين و المؤمنات و القانتين و القانتات و الصادقين و الصادقات و الصابرين و الصابرات و الخاشعين و الخاشعات و المتصدقين و المتصدقات و الصائمين و الصائمات و الحافظين فروجهم و الحافظات و الذاكرين الله كثيرا و الذاكرات أعد الله لهم مغفرة و أجراً عظيماً ))

حضرت معظم الغزوات مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم، تخدم المجاهدين ، و تحرض المقاتلين ، و تثبت المترددين ، و تقوم على الجرحى ، و تحمل الماء للعطاش ، فإذا جد الجد أو انفرط العقد ، و ناداها الموقف شهرت سلاحها و قاتلت قتال الأبطال ، و ثبتت ثبات الجبال .

شهدت غزوة أحد هى و زوجها و ابناها ، و معها شن لتسقي الجرحى ، و رأت انتصار المسلمين في الجولة الأولى حتى غلب الضعف الإنساني على نفوس طائفة استهوتهم الغنائم و أرادوا الدنيا ، وتركوا أماكنهم التي عينها لهم رسول الله فتحول ميزان المعركة ، و أتى المسلمون من خلفهم ، و اضطربت الصفوف . و في هذه اللحظات الرهيبة لم ينخلع قلب أم عمارة من هول الصدمة ، و لم يكن سلاحها الصراخ أو الدموع . لقد قاتلت و ابلت بلاء حسنا و هى حاجزة ثوبها على وسطها واقفة بين يدي الرسول تتلقى الضربات و السهام ، حتى جرحت اثنى عشر جرحاً بين طعنة برمح أو ضربة بسيف . و لما اقبل ابن قميئة لعنه الله يريد النبي كانت فيمن أعترض له ، فضربها على عاتقها ضربة صار لها فيما بعد ذلك غور أجوف ، و ضربته هى ضربات .

و لقد ذكر الرسول فضلها ، فقال : (( لمقام نسيبة بنت كعب اليوم خير من مقام فلان و فلان ما التفت يمينا و شمالا إلا و أراها تقاتل دوني )) و قال لأبنها عبد الله : (( بارك الله عليكم أهل البيت ...مقام أمك خير من مقام فلان و فلان ، و مقام ربيبك ( يعني زوج أمه ) خير من فلان و فلان ، و مقامك خير من مقام فلان و فلان ، رحمكم الله أهل البيت )) .

و قالت أم عمارة : ادع الله أن نرافقك في الجنة .

قال : اللهم اجعلهم رفقائي في الجنة .

قالت : ما أبالي بعد ذلك ما أصابني من الدنيا .

و في الحديبية …حين بلغ المسلمين أن عثمان قتلته قريش ، وقف النبي يعلن في أصحابه : إن الله أمرني بالبيعة ، فأقبل الناس يبايعونه متزاحمين حتى تداكوا، فما بقى لهم متاع إلا وطئوه ، ثم لبسوا السلاح و هو معهم قليل ، و قامت أم عمارة إلى عامود كانت تستظل به فأخذته بيدها ، و جعلت منه سلاحاً ، و شدت سكيناً في وسطها .

و في حنين حين انكشف المسلمون نرى منظراً عجباً ، امرأتين من الأنصار تقفان موقفاً رائعاً : أم سليم معها خنجر قد حزمته في وسطها و هى يومئذ حامل بابنها عبد الله ، و أم عمارة تصيح بقومها الأنصار : أى عادة هذه ؟ ما لكم و للفرار ؟ و شددت على رجل من هوازن فقتلته و أخذت سيفه.

و في معركة اليمامة و حتى بعد إنتقال النبي إلى الرفيق الأعلى لم تهدأ و لم تستريح ، فلقد ذاقت حلاوة الجهاد و لذة الكفاح ، فأبت إلا أن تشارك المجاهدين في حرب المرتدين المتمردين في عهد الصديق أبي بكر ، و شهدت معركة اليمامة مع خالد بن الوليد ضد مسيلمة الكذاب و الذي هو قاتل إبنها حبيب عندما بعثه النبي إلى مسيلمة برسالته فكان إذا قال له : أتشهد أن محمداً رسول الله ؟ قال : نعم ، فإذا قال : أتشهد أني رسول الله ؟ سكت و قال : أنا أصم لا أسمع . و فعل ذلك مراراً فغاظ ذلك اللعين الكذاب ، فما كان منه إلا أن قتله و قطعه عضوا عضوا ، مخالفا بذلك التقاليد المرعية أن الرسل لا تحبس و لا تقتل.

فلقد أستبسلت أم عمارة في المعركة و إلى جانبها ابنها عبد الله ، و شاء الله أن يلتقي سيفه و حربة وحشي على مسيلمة ، فأطاحا بالملعون و ارتاحت الأرض من شره .

أما أم عمارة فقد قطعت يدها ، و جرحت بضع عشرة جرحا أخر تضاف إلى جراحها القديمة ، و بقيت أثارها في جسدها مفخرة ناطقة لها خاصة و للمرأة المسلمة عامة 
*
[/frame]

*بمناسبة ذكر الصحابية الجليلة..فرصة أفتكر أختي العزيزة الدكتورة نسيبة...
لأنها بتحب سيرة الصحابية أم عمارة رضوان الله عليها جداً..و اليوزر بتاعها في المنتدى بالإسم ده للسبب ده...

كل سنة وانت طيبة يا ميرا 

ربنا يجمعنا بيهم على الحوض اللهم آمين آمين..

حلقة مميزة جداً أ.معتز 

*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *عشان خاطرك انا نفسي اعمل الاجابة الساعة 11.3 في الايام الفردية عشان تحل هنا و انا احل هناك*
> 
> *و ازاي هتقوله كلمة السر بعد الحل يعني* 
> 
> *و بعدين انا قاعد ادور علي رجب مش لاقيه*


 
شوفت يا ابن طيبة الحرب النفسية اللى حضرتك عاملها ضدي ؟
برضه جارى البحث عنك

----------


## شعاع من نور

*






			
				ممكن تتخلصي من شعاع من نور بالضربة القاضية
			
		



ياللصاعقة!!!!!





			
				وهى شعاع من نور حد يعرف يتخلص منها

مفيش غير حل واحد
			
		



ياللمصيبة!!!!!

إيه النوايا الغامقة دي..ليه كده بس أنا عملتلكوا إيه 

*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مازال البحث جارياً عن ابن طيبة

----------


## ابن طيبة

> مازال البحث جارياً عن ابن طيبة


*انا موجود و مش عارف انزل الحلقة لان السيرفر كان واقع
انا سمعت انك عندك مشوار مهم جدا الساعة 11.3*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة الحلقة الثانية العشرون

الفائز الاول

شعاع من نور

5 نقاط

عادي خالص
*****

الفائز الثاني

ام احمد

3 نقاط

عادي خالص
*****

الفائز الثالث

اخت ضابط شرطة

نقطتان

لغياب قلب مصر

*****

الفائز الرابع



قيثارة (الصير خلص)

القواس (علبة كيتوفان)

سامح عطية

حكيم عيون ( طبق مهلبية بلح)


نقطة واحدة




*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *انا موجود و مش عارف انزل الحلقة لان السيرفر كان واقع*
> 
> *انا سمعت انك عندك مشوار مهم جدا الساعة 11.3*


 
بما إنك قاعد في الكرسي اللي ورايا ..
هتلاقيني في الكرسي اللي على يمينك ..

حاول تركززززززز شوية ..
في اتجاهات المهلبية ...

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النتيجة بعد اليوم الثاني و  العشرون


شعاع من نور    65نقاط

ام احمد   49نقاط 

اخت ضابط شرطة  39نقاط

قلب مصر  39نقاط

قيثارة  21 نقاط

سامح عطية  13 نقاط

القواس   11

حكيم عيون 8  نقاط

دكتور مصطفي  4نقاط

نور3 نقطة

اسكندراني  1 نقاط

الف مبروك و عقبال الباقيين
  

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *نتيجة الحلقة الثانية العشرون
> 
> 
> الفائز الثالث
> 
> اخت ضابط شرطة
> 
> نقطتان
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فعلااااااااا

يارب يكون غيابها عننا خير إن شاء الله

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الرابعة و العشرون

لم تكن من النساء ذوات الشهرة، بل كانت امرأة بسيطة لا تتعدى شهرتها منزلها أو أهلها، وقد هبطت عليها البركة بعد إسلامها وإيمانها بدعوة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى غدت بذلك إحدى شهيرات النساء في الإسلام
كانت أنموذجاً يحتذى في الدفاع عن الاسلام وعن دعوة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان لها الكثير من المواقف التي توضح بجلاء عظيم قدرها واخلاصها في حب الاسلام  وايمانها الخالص لله - سبحانه وتعالى - ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم

ويروى عن قصة اسلامها أن زوجها حدثها عن إسلامه واتباعه لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأسلمت وصدقت..وكانت الصحابية الجليلة إلى جانب زوجها  تتحمل الشدائد، وتقهر العذاب بالتضحية، وتتفوق على الحرمان بزاد الايمان الذي لا ينفد

ممن سافروا الي الحبشة هي و زوجها

وتؤكد المصادر التاريخية أن لإسلامها وزوجها قصة، حيث إن زوجها رأى ذات ليلة في نومه رؤيا قادته للاسلام حيث رأى فى النوم أنه واقف على شفير النار، فذكر من سعتها ما الله به أعلم، ويرى في النوم كأن أباه يدفعه فيها ويشاهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم آخذاً بمنكبيه لئلا يقع، ففزع من نومه فقال : أحلف بالله ان هذه الرؤيا حق. فلقى أبا بكر - رضي الله عنه -
فذكر ذلك له فقال أبو بكر :أريد بك خير، هذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاتبعه، فإنك ستتبعه وتدخل معه في الاسلام الذي يحول بينك وبين ان تقع فيها. وأسلم زوجها وحسن اسلامه، ودعا زوجته  الى الاسلام فاسلمت كذلك

من هي الصحابية الجليلة*

----------


## قلب مصر

> *يا جماعه قلب مصر فين
> وأجابتها فين 
> يارب تكون بخير والا السيرفر عملها معاها*


ربنا يكرمك يا قيثارة على السؤال يارب   :l: 
امبارح ما شاء الله النت عملها معايا من قبل المغرب واتفصل فصل نهائي وباظ  ::o: 
وقالولي حا يتصلح على بكرة وفعلا جه على الساعة 2 بالليل كدة 
بعد ما ضيع معاه نقاطي في المسابقة  :Lookaround2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> فعلااااااااا
> 
> يارب يكون غيابها عننا خير إن شاء الله


أنا جيت اهو خبوا عيالكوا  :Robot: 

يالا حظك يا إيمان  :Biggrin:  النت فصل عندي امبارح  :mazika3: 

ميرسي يا قمر على سؤالك الرقيق  :l: 
 :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

> إحنا اهو ياسامح في  اول السفحة - قصدي الفُسحة .. لا لا لا لا قصدي الصفحة - ............
> مش مهم ..
> بكره نركززززززززززز زز
> اكترررررررر


*أيوة نركز أكتر وأنا هاركز أكتر وبإذن الله هاكون في أول الصفحة :chytry:
*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

يارجب ..
أيوه ياأُستاذ ..
خد بالك يارجب الخطة مع القطة ..
ماتنساش تغير كلمة السررر..
غيرتها ياأُستاذ ..
وقلت لسامح عليها

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> أنا جيت اهو خبوا عيالكوا 
> 
> يالا حظك يا إيمان  النت فصل عندي امبارح 
> 
> ميرسي يا قمر على سؤالك الرقيق


والنت بتاعك مش ممكن يقف معايا النهارده كمان؟؟؟   ::stpd::

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الصحابية الجليلة هي أميمة بنت خلف رضي الله عنها..
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الصحابيه الجليله أميمه بنت خلف

----------


## sameh atiya

أميمة بنت خلف رضي الله عنها
يا مسهل يا رب  :f:

----------


## أم أحمد

الصحابية الجليلة  أميمة بنت خلف

----------


## قلب مصر

الصحابية الجليلة ..
أميمة بنت خلف
رضي الله عنها وأرضاها ..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الصحابية الجليلة أميمة بنت خلف بن أسعد الخزاعية

----------


## sameh atiya

*النت عملها معايا تاني 
وقام وقف مرة واحدة
المركز الثالث حلو*

----------


## kethara

أميمة بنت خلف

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا فرج الله

----------


## حكيم عيووون

سامح
كلمة السر رجب بعتهالك متاخر شوية
بكره قوله بدري شوية

----------


## kethara

> ربنا يكرمك يا قيثارة على السؤال يارب  
> امبارح ما شاء الله النت عملها معايا من قبل المغرب واتفصل فصل نهائي وباظ 
> وقالولي حا يتصلح على بكرة وفعلا جه على الساعة 2 بالليل كدة 
> بعد ما ضيع معاه نقاطي في المسابقة


*حمدالله على سلامتك
يا أرق قلب لمصر

انا كنت لسه هاقولك خدى من درجاتى
الجهاز هنج منى ومن السرعه
أعمل ايه بقى ؟؟؟
معلشى هاصبر نفسى تانى
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يسعد الجميع

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## sameh atiya

*أه لو سمحت خليها يبعتهالي بدري شوية لأنه كان هايخليني في مركز متأخر بسبب تأخيره 
يا ريت تنبه عليه*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

قيثارة
انا وانتي محتاجين رجب يركز معانا شوية في التوقيت ..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ياسامح 
اعمل حسابك
رجب هيبعتالك بكره بدري 

فهمتووووووووووووو ثانية

عشان ال فهمتووووووووووووو   ..  أقل من ال فمتوووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أميمة بنت خلف

إيمان خالص بالله و رسوله..

لم تكن من النساء ذوات الشهرة، بل كانت امرأة بسيطة لا تتعدى شهرتها منزلها أو أهلها، وقد هبطت عليها البركة بعد إسلامها وإيمانها بدعوة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى غدت بذلك إحدى شهيرات النساء في الإسلام ومع أن كتب التاريخ الاسلامي، لم تذكر الكثير عن تلك الصحابية الجليلة، إلا أنها كانت نموذجاً يحتذى في الدفاع عن الاسلام وعن دعوة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان لها الكثير من المواقف التي توضح بجلاء عظيم قدرها واخلاصها في حب الاسلام  وايمانها الخالص لله - سبحانه وتعالى - ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.


إنها الصحابية الجليلة أميمة بنت خلف بن أسعد الخزاعية، وإحدى فضليات نساء الصحابة التي أسلمت عن يقين واقتناع بعد رؤيا رآها زوجها خالد بن سعيد بن العاص وتذكر كتب السيرة الكثير من المواقف للصحابية الجليلة أميمة بنت خلف بن أسعد الخزاعية، حيث إنه حينما بدأت الدعوة الإسلامية بالظهور في مكة المكرمة كانت تلك الصحابية ممن صادفت همسات الايمان 
قلبها خاليا فتمكنت منه وملأ قلبها الايمان بالله وبرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.


و يروى عن قصة إسلامها أن زوجها خالد بن سعيد بن العاص حدثها عن إسلامه واتباعه لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأسلمت وصدقت..وكانت أميمة بنت خلف إلى جانب زوجها ابن سعيد، تتحمل الشدائد، وتقهر العذاب بالتضحية، وتتفوق على الحرمان بزاد الايمان الذي لا ينفد.


وتؤكد المصادر التاريخية أن لإسلام أميمة بنت خلف وزوجها قصة، حيث إن زوجها خالد بن سعيد بن العاص، رأى ذات ليلة في نومه رؤيا قادته للإسلام حيث رأى فى النوم أنه واقف على شفير النار، فذكر من سعتها ما الله به أعلم، ويرى في النوم كأن أباه يدفعه فيها ويشاهد رسول الله صلى الله 
عليه وسلم آخذاً بمنكبيه لئلا يقع، ففزع من نومه فقال : أحلف بالله إن هذه الرؤيا حق. فلقى أبا بكر - رضي الله عنه - فذكر ذلك له فقال أبو بكر :أريد بك خير، هذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاتبعه، فإنك ستتبعه وتدخل معه في الاسلام الذي يحول بينك وبين ان تقع فيها. وأسلم 
خالد وحسن اسلامه، ودعا زوجته أميمة بنت خلف بن أسعد الخزاعية الى الإسلام فاسلمت كذلك وعندما علم أبو خالد بإسلام ابنه غضب بشدة وأرسل يطلبه وأنبه وبكته وضربه بمقرعة كانت في يده حتى كسرها على رأسه، غير أن هذا لم يثنه عن الإسلام ودين الله واتباع رسوله، بل إن كل هذا الغضب والضرب من ابيه زاده قوة وعزيمه فكان يلزم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.


 وعندما اشتد أذى المشركين برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته ممن دخلوا في الإسلام مبكراً، قرر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقي هؤلاء الصحابة عذاب الكفار، فأمرهم بالهجرة إلى أرض الحبشة حيث يوجد بها ملك عادل لا يظلم عنده أحد وكانت أميمة بنت خلف وزوجها ممن هاجروا مع صحابة رسول الله إلى الحبشة.

وهناك أنجبت أميمة لزوجها خالد ابنه سعيد بن خالد، وبعد ذلك أنجبت له ابنته أمة بنت خالد التي اشتهرت بكنيتها فيما بعد أم خالد بنت خالد.

ومكثت أيمة مع زوجها في أرض الحبشة حتى بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عمرو بن أمية الضمري، فحملهم في سفينتين،وقد فرحت أميمة بنت خلف بلقاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد غيبة طويلة.


وذكر ابن إسحاق في سيرته أن المهاجرين إلى الحبشة كانوا ثلاثة وثمانين رجلاً وثماني عشرة امرأة، وأكثرهم قرشيون من أشراف بطون قريش.
وكان من بينهم أميمة بنت خلف بن أسعد بن عامر الخزاعية و زوجها خالد بن سعيد بن العاص بن أمية بن عبد شمس بن عبد مناف بن قصي.


و كان لأميمة بنت خلف بن أسعد دور كبير في نصرة الإسلام و إعلاء كلمة الحق والدين، حيث صبرت مع زوجها على تعذيب الكفار لهما، و عندما أمرهما الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالهجرة امتثلا لطلبه من أجل نشر دعوة الإسلام في شتى بقاع الأرض وظلت أميمة بنت خلف وزوجها خالد مع طفليهما بأرض الحبشة حتى عام فتح خيبر في السابع من الهجرة، فعادت إلى المدينة مع المهاجرين وعاشت وزوجها وطفلاهما بالقرب من رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم حيث كان زوجها كاتباً للوحي وبعثه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أميراً على بلاد اليمن.


و الثابت ان أميمة بنت خلف ربت ابنها وابنتها على الإيمان والصدق، فكانت ابنتها أمة بنت خالد من الراويات لأحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم،وعاشت الابنة البارة مع أبويها أكثر من عشر سنوات فى الحبشة وكان الإبن من المدافعين عن الإسلام والرافعين لراية الحق والدين.


و انتقلت أميمة بنت خلف بعد قدومها من الحبشة لتعيش في المدينة المنورة و تشاهد وتسمع وترى الأحداث المهمة في الإسلام وتسعد بأن تكون إحدى الصحابيات المؤمنات اللاتي شاهدن رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وسمعن منه.


و عاشت أميمة بنت خلف بن أسعد مع زوجها خالد إلى زمن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه حيث قتل زوجها فى معركة مرج الصفر في المحرم سنة أربع عشرة، و علمت أميمة رضي الله عنها بوفاة زوجها فصبرت واحتسبت، فكيف لا تفعل ذلك وقد قال الذي قتل خالد بعد أن أسلم : من هذا الرجل ؟ فإني رأيت نوراً ساطعاً إلى السماء... 

و كانت رضي الله عنها من الصحابيات المبكرات إلى الإسلام وقد نالت شرف رؤية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والسماع إليه ولبثت أميمة في أرض الحبشة مع زوجها وولديهما بضعة عشرة سنة ، ولم تذكر كتب التاريخ يوم وفاتها.

رضي الله عنها و أدخلها فسيح جناته . 
*

 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الخامسة و العشرون

عرفت  (رضي الله عنها) بحرية الرأي وقوة الشخصية ونستدل على ذلك من خلال نشأتها في بيت عـز وجاه مع والدها وأخويها معاوية وصخر، والقصائد التي كانت تتفاخر بها بكرمهما وجودهما، وأيضا أثبتت قوة شخصيتها برفضها الزواج من دريد بن الصمة أحد فرسان بني جشم ؛ لأنها آثرت الزواج من أحد بني قومها
"قدمت على رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) مع قومها من بني سليم فأسلمت معهم"
وتعد رضي الله عنها من المخضرمين ؛ لأنها عاشت في عصرين : عصر الجاهلية وعصر الإسلام ، وبعد ظهور الإسلام أسلمت وحسن إسلامها 

و هي التي استشهد اربع من ابنائها في سبيل الاسلام

من هي الصحابية الجلبيلة ؟*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

سامح ..
أنا بعتلك رجب ..
بدري أهو ..
ركز شوية ..
تركييييييييييييييييييز ..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ابن طيبة ..
زود سطرين ..
عادي يعني ..
هيا صعبة ..
بس ممكن ..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

مازال البح جاريا عن ابن طيبة ..
..
..
..
..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

يا قوي ..
..
..
..
..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

انت فين ياسامح ؟
رد ماتخافش ..
..
..
..

----------


## sameh atiya

*
وصل يا أفندم 
ورجب كان عايز يقعد قلتله لا ابدا تروح لحكيم عيون تديله كلمة السر هو كمان*

----------


## sameh atiya

*مش خايف بس عامل نفسي مستخبي أنت لازم نظهر نفسنا يعني 
عموماً ركز أنت شوية عشان أنا سمعت إني في هجوم مفاجيء هايحصل عليك عشان ما تجاوبش ، ومن مصادر موثوقة 
وريهم بقى أنت الهجوم المعاكس بيكون إزاي ، جهز المهلبية*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ياسامح
كلمة السر وصلت ؟
؟
..
..

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يارب...

----------


## حكيم عيووون

المهلبية تمااااااااااااااااااااام .
..
..
..
..

----------


## sameh atiya

الخنساء تماضر بنت عمرو رضي الله عنها

----------


## أم أحمد

الصحابية الجليلة هي الخنساء

----------


## قلب مصر

الصحابية الجليلة ....
تماضر بنت عمرو بن الحرث بن الشريد السُلمية رضي الله عنها
المعروفة باسم الخنساء بنت عمرو

----------


## حكيم عيووون

تماضر بنت عمرو بن الحارث السلمية ولقبها الخنساء..
..
..
..
..

----------


## kethara

*الخنساء رضى الله عنها


*

----------


## القواس

الصحابيه الجليله
تماضر بنت عمرو بن الحرث بن الشريد السلمية رضي الله عنها 
المعروفة باسم 
الخنساء بنت عمرو

----------


## قلب مصر

الصحابية الجليلة 
تماضر بنت عمرو بن الحرث بن الشريد السُلمية رضي الله عنها
المعروفة باسم الخنساء بنت عمرو

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الصحابيه الجليله الخنساء

----------


## حكيم عيووون

فين الحتطوووووووووووووووووور ؟
..
..
..
..

----------


## sameh atiya

الخنساء تماضر بنت عمرو رضي الله عنها وأرضاها

----------


## أم أحمد

*الصحابية الجليلة هي الخنساء
*

----------


## kethara

> قيثارة
> انا وانتي محتاجين رجب يركز معانا شوية في التوقيت ..


*
اخى الفاضل حكيم عيون

يظهر لا نافع معايا رجب ولا مهلبية ولا اى شيئ
خلاص استنفذت كل الطرق للفوز
ههههههههههههههههههه
أمرى لله كل سنة وأنتم طيبين

مع تحيتى*

----------


## sameh atiya

رجب ضحك عليا وقالي كلمة السر غلط  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

يارجب ..
أيوه ياأُستاذ ..
جهز نفسك بقى عند الملوك ..
مش قلتلك هوووووووووووووووووووووووش ..
تبع أبو طربووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش ..
..

----------


## قلب مصر

ماشي يا رجب ....  ::hop:: 
ركز ركز 
رنكزت يا فاااااااااالح  :Fear2: 

طب والله لعقدكوا في المسابقة التانية النهاردة  :Ranting2: 
وابقوا خللوا رجب ينفعكم :Banned2: 

أستاذنا الغالي حكيم عيون حضرتك ماليكش دعوة بالموضوع دا خالص  ::mm:: 
دي حاجة كدة بيني وبين رجب  ::rolleyes::

----------


## القواس

> يارجب ..
> أيوه ياأُستاذ ..
> جهز نفسك بقى عند الملوك ..
> مش قلتلك هوووووووووووووووووووووووش ..
> تبع أبو طربووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش ..
> ..


*ممكن رقم موبايل رجب لو مكنش معتكف
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة الحلقة الثالثة و العشرون

الفائز الاول

شعاع من نور

5 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثاني

اخت ضابط شرطة

3 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثالث

سامح عطية

نقطتان


*****

الفائز الرابع



ام احمد

قلب مصر

حكيم عيون

قيثارة


نقطة واحدة




*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مش عرف انزل النتيجة
و مش عرف انزل حلقة النهاردة
السيرفر باين عليه اكل مهلبية حكيم عيون
يارب تعتمد المشاركة دي*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

إبن طيبة ..
السيرفر تمام أهو ..
..
..
..

إستلم

----------


## حكيم عيووون

سامح ..
أنا أكدت على رجب مايتأخرش عليك ..
..
كلمة السرررررررررررررر ..
إستلم

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الله..إسمي موجود مع إني مكونتش في بيتنا إمبارح 

أحمدك ياااااااااااااااااااارب...أيون عشان خاطر أخرج براحتي و ألاقي عفاريتي عاملة واجبها هنا على أكمل وجه 


هو الفائزين في الحلقة اللي فاتت بالترتيب كده..

حكيم عيون
قيثارة
القواس
قلب مصر
أخت ضابط شرطة
سامح عطية 
أم أحمد

يارب دايماً متجمعين على كل خير..
*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

إبن طية ..
مااستلمتش ليه ؟
..
..
..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

إبن طيبة ..
المهلبية خلصت إمباررح ..
النهاردة مافيش
بُكره إن شاء الله ..
السيرفر شغال أهو ..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ياسامح 
انت فين
رجب بيدور عليك
..
..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ابن طيبة
كفاية اختفاء
وتزل الحلقة
..
..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

قيثارة
اللى بيحصل دا عشان نتيجة امبارح
وانك اخدتى مكان تحديد إقامة ابن طيبة
على فكرة
أنا بعتلك رجب 
وصل ؟

----------


## kethara

> قيثارة
> اللى بيحصل دا عشان نتيجة امبارح
> وانك اخدتى مكان تحديد إقامة ابن طيبة
> على فكرة
> أنا بعتلك رجب 
> وصل ؟


*اخى الفاضل حكيم عيون

انا أخدت مكان حد خالص
انا دوخت خلاص مش عارفه أعمل ايه
هههههههههههههههههه
رجب جه وقالى باى باى ومشى
وايه الفايدة
السيرفر مجننى خالص
شوفولى حد تانى من فضلكم*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الدكتور القواس
يادكتور السيرقر أهو
والمهلبية مالهاش علاقة
خليك شاهد على ابن طيبة
..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

قيثارة
باي بااااااااااااااااااااااااي
دي كلمة السرررررررررررر
بتاعة بُكره مش النهاردة
..
خدى اللى يدهولك رجب

----------


## sameh atiya

*الأستاذ معتز من كثرة ما سارة بتاخد المركز الأول أعطاها المركز الأول بالتزكية ليوم أمس 
وكم مرة أعطاها لها بالتزكية 
السيرفر عامل عمايلة يا حكيم عيون
 ويظهر ما فيش حلقة لهذا اليوم ويا رب يكون المانع خير*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

اللهم إجعله خييييير

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
يا ستير يارب..
و الله يا بشهمندس سامح بعد توفيق ربنا كلها مجهودات ذاتية بسيطة
بكرة الخميس على فكرة 
*

----------


## kethara

> *
> الله..إسمي موجود مع إني مكونتش في بيتنا إمبارح 
> 
> أحمدك ياااااااااااااااااااارب...أيون عشان خاطر أخرج براحتي و ألاقي عفاريتي عاملة واجبها هنا على أكمل وجه 
> 
> 
> هو الفائزين في الحلقة اللي فاتت بالترتيب كده..
> 
> حكيم عيون
> ...


*السوسنة الرقيقة شعاع من نور

سلمت يداكِ غاليتى
قولى لهم مرة قيثارة تفوز بردة مش نافع
هههههههههههههههههههه
تسلمى حبيبتى

مع تحيتى*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *نتيجة الحلقة الثالثة و العشرون
> 
> الفائز الاول
> 
> شعاع من نور
> 
> 5 نقاط
> 
> *****
> ...


*النتيجة بعد اليوم الثالث و  العشرون


شعاع من نور    70نقاط

ام احمد   50نقاط 

اخت ضابط شرطة  42نقاط

قلب مصر  40نقاط

قيثارة  22 نقاط

سامح عطية  15 نقاط

القواس   11

حكيم عيون 9  نقاط

دكتور مصطفي  4نقاط

نور3 نقطة

اسكندراني  1 نقاط

الف مبروك و عقبال الباقيين
  

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة الحلقة الرابعة و العشرون

الفائز الاول

حكيم عيون

5 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثاني

قيثارة

3 نقاط

اخيرا و بعد عناء و صبر 
*****

الفائز الثالث

القواس

نقطتان

معجزة يا دكتور محمد
*****

الفائز الرابع



قلب مصر

اخت ضابط شرطة

سامح عطية

ام احمد

نقطة واحدة




*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النتيجة بعد اليوم االرابع و  العشرون


شعاع من نور    70نقاط

ام احمد   51نقاط 

اخت ضابط شرطة  43نقاط

قلب مصر  41نقاط

قيثارة  25 نقاط

سامح عطية  16 نقاط

القواس   13

حكيم عيون 14  نقاط

دكتور مصطفي  4نقاط

نور3 نقطة

اسكندراني  1 نقاط

الف مبروك و عقبال الباقيين
  

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*يا جماعة حصل خلط انا ما نزلتش نتيجة حلقتين
اللي شوفتوها امبارح كانت بتاعة الحلقة الثالثة و العشرون اللي كانت فيها شعاع من نور
و اللي نزلت نتيجتها النهاردة كانت بتاعة الحلقة 24 بتاعة الصحابية الجليلة الخنساء
اللي فيها ربنا فرجها علي قيثارة و دكتور محمد بالمركز الثاني و الثالث 
و اللي هنكتبها في موسوعة جينيس ابناء مصر
هالحق انزل الحلقات 25 ، 26 النهاردة قبل ما يقع السيرفر
و حل الحلقتين يكون مع بعض عشان السيرفر ميعادنا الساعة حداشر للاجابة باذن الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الدكتور القواس
> يادكتور السيرقر أهو
> والمهلبية مالهاش علاقة
> خليك شاهد على ابن طيبة
> ..


*و الله يا حكيم عيون انا ما عارف ادخل خالص 
و كل ما ادخل و احط الحلقة تطلع لي الرسالة الغلسة السيرفر مشغول جدا في الوقت الحالي حاول في وقت اخر
و لاني تعبت من المحاولات فضًلت اني اقعد بعيد عن الكمبيوتر و اكل طبق مهلبية بالحليب

ما قلتليش انت خرجت امتي ؟*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الخنساء
ام الشهداء
هي تماضر بنت عمرو بن الحارث السلمية ولقبها الخنساء، وسبب تلقيبها بالخنساء لقصر أنفها وارتفاع أرنبتيه. 


حالها في الجاهلية  
عرفت الخنساء (رضي الله عنها) بحرية الرأي وقوة الشخصية ونستدل على ذلك من خلال نشأتها في بيت عـز وجاه مع والدها وأخويها معاوية وصخر، والقصائد التي كانت تتفاخر بها بكرمهما وجودهما، وأيضا أثبتت قوة شخصيتها برفضها الزواج من دريد بن الصمة أحد فرسان بني جشم ؛ لأنها آثرت الزواج من أحد بني قومها، فتزوجت من ابن عمها رواحة بن عبد العزيز السلمي، إلا أنها لم تدم طويلا معه ؛ لأنه كان يقامر ولا يكترث بماله،لكنها أنجبت منه ولدا ، ثم تزوجت بعده من ابن عمها مرداس بن أبي عامر السلمي ، وأنجبت منه أربعة أولاد. 

وأكثر ما اشتهرت به الخنساء فى الجاهلية هو شعرها وخاصة رثاؤها لأخويها صخر ومعاوية والذين ما فتأت تبكيهما حتى خلافة عمر ومما يذكر فى ذلك ما كان بين الخنساء وهند بنت عتبة قبل إسلامها ......نذكره لنعرف إلى أى درجة اشتهرت الخنساء بين العرب فى الجاهلية بسبب رثائها أخويها. 

عندما كانت وقعة بدر قتل عتبة وشيبة ابنا ربيعة والوليد بن عتبة، فكانت هند بنت عتبة ترثيهم، وتقول بأنها أعظم العرب مصيبة. وأمرت بأن تقارن مصيبتها بمصيبة الخنساء في سوق عكاظ ، وعندما أتى ذلك اليوم، سألتها الخنساء : من أنت يا أختاه؟ فأجابتها : أنا هند بنت عتبة أعظم العرب مصيبة، وقد بلغني أنك تعاظمين العرب بمصيبتك فبم تعاظمينهم أنت؟ فقالت: بأبي عمرو الشريد ، وأخي صخر ومعاوية . فبم أنت تعاظمينهم؟ قالت الخنساء: أوهم سواء عندك؟ ثم أنشدت هند بنت عتبة تقول:

أبكي عميد الأبطحين كليهما ومانعها من كل باغ يريدها

أبي عتبة الخيرات ويحك فاعلمي وشيبة والحامي الذمار وليدها

أولئك آل المجد من آل غالب وفي العز منها حين ينمي عديدها 

فقالت الخنساء:

أبكي أبي عمراً بعين غزيـرة قليل إذا نام الخلـي هجودها

وصنوي لا أنسى معاوية الذي له من سراة الحرتيـن وفودها

و صخرا ومن ذا مثل صخر إذا غدا بساحته الأبطال قــزم يقودها

فذلك يا هند الرزية فاعلمي ونيران حرب حين شب وقودها 




إسلامها  
قال ابن عبد البر في الاستيعاب "قدمت على رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) مع قومها من بني سليم فأسلمت معهم"

وتعد الخنساء من المخضرمين ؛ لأنها عاشت في عصرين : عصر الجاهلية وعصر الإسلام ، وبعد ظهور الإسلام أسلمت وحسن إسلامها .

أهم ملامح شخصيتها

1- قوة الشخصية

عرفت بحرية الرأي وقوة الشخصية ونستدل على ذلك من خلال نشأتها في بيت عـز وجاه مع والدها وأخويها معاوية وصخر، والقصائد التي كانت تتفاخر بها بكرمهما وجودهما، وأيضا أثبتت قوة شخصيتها برفضها الزواج من دريد بن الصمة أحد فرسان بني جشم ؛ لأنها آثرت الزواج من أحد بني قومها.

2-الخنساء شاعرة

يغلب عند علماء الشعر على أنه لم تكن امرأة قبلها ولا بعدها أشعر منها. كان بشار يقول: إنه لم تكن امرأة تقول الشعر إلا يظهر فيه ضعف، فقيل له: وهل الخنساء كذلك، فقال تلك التي غلبت الرجال

أنشدت الخنساء قصيدتها التي مطلعها:

قذى بعينيك أم بالعين عوار . . ذرفت إذ خلت من أهلها الدار

وسئل جرير عن أشعر الناس فـأجابهم: أنا، لولا الخنساء ، قيل فيم فضل شعرها عنك، قال: بقولها

إن الزمان ومـا يفنى له عجـب . . أبقى لنا ذنبا واستؤصل الــرأس

3 -البلاغة وحسن المنطق والبيان

في يوم من الأيام طلب من الخنساء أن تصف أخويها معاوية وصخر، فقالت: أن صخرا كان الزمان الأغبر، وذعاف الخميس الأحمر. وكان معاوية القائل الفاعل. فقيل لها: أي منهما كان أسنى وأفخر ؟ فأجابتهم : بأن صخر حر الشتاء ، ومعاوية برد الهواء. قيل: أيهما أوجع وأفجع؟ فقالت: أما صخر فجمر الكبد ، وأما معاوية فسقام الجسد

4- الشجاعة والتضحية.

ويتضح ذلك في موقفها يوم القادسية واستشهاد أولادها . فقالت الحمد لله الذي شرفني باستشهادهم .

ولها موقف مع الرسول( صلي الله عليه وسلم ) فقد كان يستنشدها فيعجبه شعرها وكانت تنشده وهو يقول : " هيه يا خناس " . أو يومي بيده 


أثر الرسول فى تربيتها  
تلك المرأة العربية التي سميت بالخنساء، واسمها تماضر بنت عمرو، ونسبها ينتهي إلى مضر.مرت بحالتين متشابهتين لكن تصرفها تجاه كل حالة كان مختلفا مع سابقتها أشد الاختلاف, متنافرا أكبر التنافر, أولاهما في الجاهلية, وثانيهما في الإسلام. وإن الذي لا يعرف السبب يستغرب من تصرف هذه المرأة.

- أما الحالة الأولى فقد كانت في الجاهلية يوم سمعت نبأ مقتل أخيها صخر, فوقع الخبر على قلبها كالصاعقة في الهشيم, فلبت النار به, وتوقدت جمرات قلبها حزنا عليه, ونطق لسانها بمرثيات له بلغت عشرات القصائد, وكان مما قالته:

قذى بعينك أم بالعين عوار أم ذرفت إذ خلت من أهلها الدار

كأن عيني لذكراه إذا خطرت فيض يسيل على الخدين مدرار

وإن صخرا لوالينا وسيدنا وإن صخرا إذا نشتو لنحار

وإن صخرا لمقدام إذا ركبوا وإن صخرا إذا جاعوا لعقار

وإن صخرا لتأتم الهداة به كــأنـه عـلـم في رأســــــــــه نار

حـمـال ألويـة هبـاط أوديــة شهــاد أنديــة للجيــش جرار

ومما فعلته حزنا على أخويها "صخر ومعاوية" ما روي عن عمر أنه شاهدها تطوف حول البيت وهي محلوقة الرأس, تلطم خديها, وقد علقت نعل صخر في خمارها.

- أما الحالة الثانية التي مرت بها هذه المرأة والتي هي بعيدة كل البعد عن الحالة الأولى: فيوم نادى المنادي أن هبي جيوش الإسلام للدفاع عن الدين والعقيدة ونشر الإسلام، فجمعت أولادها الأربعة وحثتهم على القتال والجهاد في سبيل الله، لكن الغريب في الأمر يوم بلغها نبأ استشهادهم, فما نطق لسانها برثائهم وهم فلذات أكبادها, ولا لطمت الخدود ولا شقت الجيوب, وإنما قالت برباطة جأش وعزيمة وثقة: "الحمد لله الذي شرفني باستشهادهم, وإني أسأل الله أن يجمعني معهم في مستقر رحمته"!

ومن لا يعرف السبب الذي حول هذه المرأة من حال إلى حال يظل مستغربا, ويبقى في حيرة من أمره فهذه المرأة تسلل إلى قلبها أمر غــير حياتها , وقلب أفكارها, ورأب صدع قلبها, إنها باختصار دخلت في الإسلام, نعم دخلت في الإسلام الذي أعطى مفاهيم جديدة لكل شيء, مفاهيم جديدة عن الموت والحياة والصبر والخلود.

فانتقلت من حال الـيـأس والقــنـوط إلى حـال الـتـفـاؤل والأمـل، وانتقلت من حال القـلـق والاضـطـراب إلى حال الطـمأنـيـنة والاســتقرار، وانتقلت من حالة الشرود والضياع إلى حالة الوضوح في الأهداف, وتوجيه الجهود إلى مرضاة رب العالمين. نعم هذا هو الإسلام الذي ينقل الإنسان من حال إلى حال, ويرقى به إلى مصاف الكمال, فيتخلى عن كل الرذائل, ويتحلى بكل الشمائل, ليقف ثابتا في وجه الزمن, ويتخطى آلام المحن, وليحقق الخلافة الحقيقية التي أرادها الله للإنسان خليفة على وجه الأرض. 

من مواقفها مع الصحابة  
لها موقف يدل علي وفائها ونبلها مع أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب فلم تزل الخنساء تبكي على أخويها صخرا ومعاوية حتى أدركت الإسلام فأقبل بها بنو عمها إلى عمر بن الخطاب( رضي الله عنه) وهي عجوز كبيرة فقالوا : يا أمير المؤمنين هذه الخنساء قد قرحت مآقيها من البكاء في الجاهلية والإسلام فلو نهيتها لرجونا أن تنتهي . فقال لها عمر : اتقي الله وأيقني بالموت فقالت : أنا أبكي أبي وخيري مضر : صخراً ومعاوية . وإني لموقنة بالموت فقال عمر : أتبكين عليهم وقد صاروا جمرة في النار ؟ فقالت : ذاك أشد لبكائي عليهم ؛ فكأن عمر رق لها فقال : خلوا عجوزكم لا أبا لكم فكل امرئ يبكي شجوه ونام الخلي عن بكاء الشجي. 

من كلماتها

كانت لها موعظة لأولادها قبيل معركة القادسية قالت فيها:

"يا بني إنكم أسلمتم وهاجرتم مختارين والله الذي لا إله غيره إنكم لبنو رجل واحد كما أنكم بنو امرأة واحدة ما خنت أباكم ولا فضحت خالكم ولا هجنت حسبكم ولا غيرت نسبكم . وقد تعلمون ما أعد الله للمسلمين من الثواب الجزيل في حرب الكافرين . واعلموا أن الدار الباقية خير من الدار الفانية يقول الله عز وجل : " يا أيها الذي أمنوا اصبروا وصابروا ورابطوا واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون " . فإذا أصبحتم غدا إن شاء الله سالمين فاغدوا إلى قتال عدوكم مستبصرين وبالله على أعدائه مستنصرين . وإذا رأيتم الحرب قد شمرت عن ساقها واضطرمت لظى على سياقها وجللت نارا على أرواقها فتيمموا وطيسها وجالدوا رئيسها عند احتدام خميسها تظفروا بالغنم والكرامة في دار الخلد والمقامة ". 

فلما وصل إليها نبأ استشهادهم جميعاً قالت: الحمد لله الذي شرفني بقتلهم وأرجو من ربي أن يجمعني بهم في مستقر رحمته.

وفاتها:

توفيت بالبادية في أول خلافة عثمان رضي الله عنه سنة 24هـ




*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النهاردة ميعادنا مع الحلقتين 25 ، 26 قبل ما يقع السيرفر
و حل الحلقتين يكون مع بعض عشان السيرفر ميعادنا الساعة حداشر للاجابة باذن الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الخامسة و العشرون

كانت من المسلمات الأوائل منذ دخول الإسلام في المدينة 
هي أم الصحابي الجليل الذي اهتز عرش الرحمن لموته 
لها مواقف تدل على إيمانها وجهادها وصبرها ، فقد خرجت في غزوة أحد مع من خرجن من النساء تطمئن على سلامة رسول الله ، وقد وصلها خبر استشهاد ولدها ومع هذا فقد كانت تريد الاطمئنان على سلامة رسول الله .
وعندما وصلت أرض المعركة وعلمت بسلامة رسول الله حمدت الله تعالى واعتبرت مصيبتها هينة .
وكان ابنها يقاتل في المعركة ، حتى لقيه ضرار بن الخطاب فقتله ، وكان يومئذٍ ما يزال على شركه 

من هي الصحابية الجليلة؟*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة السادسة و العشرون

انه واحد من الأنصار الذين قال فيهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
" لو أن الأنصار سلكوا واديا أو شعبا, لسلكت وادي الأنصار وشعبهم, ولولا الهجرة لكنت من أمراء الأنصار"
حينما جاء وفد الأنصار الأول الى مكة ليبايع الرسول عليه السلام, تلك البيعة المشهورة بـ بيعة العقبة الأولى, كان رضي الله عنه أحد الاثني عشر مؤمنا, الذين سارعوا الى الاسلام, وبسطوا أيمانهم الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مبايعين, وشدّوا على يمينه مؤازرين ومسلمين...
  وحينما كان موعد الحج في العام التالي, يشهد بيعة العقبة الثانية يبابعها وفد الأنصار الثاني, مكّونا من سبعين مؤمنا ومؤمنة, كان رضوان الله عليه أيضا من زعماء الوفد ونقباء الأنصار..
هو الذي فسخ حلفه مه بنو القينقاع حينما حاولوا التنمر علي المسلمين بعد هزيمتهم في غزوة احد
و يقول في ذلك  " انما أتولى الله, ورسوله, والمؤمنين...
فيتنزل القرآن محييا موقفه وولاءه, قائلا في آياته:
( ومن يتولى الله ورسوله, والذين آمنوا, فان حزب الله هم الغالبون)...

من هو الصحابي الجليل ؟*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ابن طيبة
عاوزين عشر حلقات مرة واحدة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

سامح
إيه الأخبار ؟

----------


## حكيم عيووون

إبن طيبة
النهاردة السيرفر هيبقى مهلبية مكرونة ..
هنا 
وعند الملووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## حكيم عيووون

قيثارة
النهاردة مهلبية مكرونة
ماتخافيش منها
رجب فى الطريق
أول ماييجي نزلي السبت

----------


## ابن طيبة

> إبن طيبة
> النهاردة السيرفر هيبقى مهلبية مكرونة ..
> هنا 
> وعند الملووووووووووووووووووك


*ما الذ الباستا الاسباجيتي باللحمة المفرومة
هاستناك هنا
بس هناك حاول تطنش انا موقفي بقي وحش اوي في المنتديات
*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الدكتور القواس
مع الأسف رجب فى عالم مش بيستخدموا موابايل
الموبايل كان اختراع عندهم من 130 سنة
دلوقتى هما بيتخاطبوا من خلال المهلبية
بالشفافية
ولغة الأرواح
عموماً أنا بعتهولك
بكلمتين سر

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ومازال البحث جارياً عن ابن طيبة
..
..

----------


## القواس

*و الله كنت دابح امبارح العقيقه
يا فضل الله*
 :1:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

إبن طيبة
النهاردة 27 رمضان
إزاى تبقى الحلقة 26 ؟
!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## حكيم عيووون

إبن طيبة
الباستا الاسباجيتي باللحمة المفرومة
دى حاجة ..
ومهلبية المكرونة حاجة تانية خااااااااااااااااالص

----------


## ابن طيبة

*انا جنبك*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *و الله كنت دابح امبارح العقيقه
> يا فضل الله*


فين نصيبي يا دكتور محمد ::uff::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> إبن طيبة
> النهاردة 27 رمضان
> إزاى تبقى الحلقة 26 ؟
> !!!!!!!!!!!


ما هو فيه يوم مانزلتش فيه الحلقة  :1:

----------


## القواس

> فين نصيبي يا دكتور محمد


*أنا لم أذوقها 
وزعتها نيئه مع كيس مكرونه و صلصله و سمنه و تمر
كافطار صائم*

*العزومه بعدين ان شاء الله*

 :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> ايوة قولوا اشتاتا شلتوت زي ما انتو عايزين
> اهي الصور خير دليل
> 
> 
> آدي الصورة اللي فيها مشاركة سامح الأول
> واللي هيا موجودة دلوقتي
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يا جماعة فاكرين المشاركة دي رقم 480 
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/post1331349-480.html


يا ريت كلنا نروح دلوقتي ونشوف مين اللي مشاركته الأول ورقمها 480
وياريت يا سامح تبطل لعب في السيرفر  :Baby: 
علشان خلاص كل شيئ انكشفن وبان  ::cop:: 
والسيرفر استقر على أني الأولى في الحلقة دي
وعلى فكرة أنا مبسيبش حقي نوهائيا  ::hop:: 
ودلوقتي وبكامل قوايا العقلية اللي لسه باقية في جيبي
أنا بطالب أستاذ معتز أنه يديني النقطتين الباقيين ليا في الحلقة دي ويخصمهم من سامح بن عطية السبعتاشر  :Beer:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

قلب مصر قدمت استئنااااااااااااااااااااف
ضد الحكم الصادر لصالح سامح عن الحلقة اياها ..
القضية دي شكلها هتوصل لمحكمة النقض
ومنها للمفتي
..

----------


## sameh atiya

> يا جماعة فاكرين المشاركة دي رقم 480 
> 
> يا ريت كلنا نروح دلوقتي ونشوف مين اللي مشاركته الأول ورقمها 480
> وياريت يا سامح تبطل لعب في السيرفر 
> علشان خلاص كل شيئ انكشفن وبان 
> والسيرفر استقر على أني الأولى في الحلقة دي
> وعلى فكرة أنا مبسيبش حقي نوهائيا 
> ودلوقتي وبكامل قوايا العقلية اللي لسه باقية في جيبي
> أنا بطالب أستاذ معتز أنه يديني النقطتين الباقيين ليا في الحلقة دي ويخصمهم من سامح بن عطية السبعتاشر


*
لا ما خلاص اللي سبق أكل النبق مش أنا اللي بلعب في السيرفر كده أنت بتلعبي فيه 
تسيبيه أو ما تسيبيهوش إحنا خلاص استقرينا وكمان نسينا وظبطنا نفسينا وفي النهاية أنا الأخير

وقلتلك إني أنا سامح بن عطية الثامن عشر مش السبعتاشر*

----------


## sameh atiya

> قلب مصر قدمت استئنااااااااااااااااااااف
> ضد الحكم الصادر لصالح سامح عن الحلقة اياها ..
> القضية دي شكلها هتوصل لمحكمة النقض
> ومنها للمفتي
> ..


أنت بقى مع مين فينا :3:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الصحابية الجليلة هي كبشة أو (كبيشة) بنت رافع رضي الله عنها..
و الصحابي الجليل هو عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنه..
*

----------


## القواس

*الصحابيه الجليله

كبشة بنت رافع بن عبيد بن الأبجر 

الصحابي الجليل

عبادة بن الصامت*

----------


## أم أحمد

*الصحابية الجليلة كبشة بنت رافع بن عبيد بن الأبجر 

الصحابي الجليل عبادة بن الصامت 
رضي الله عنهم وارضاهم
*

----------


## قلب مصر

حل الحلقة 25 
الصحابية الجليلة كبشة بنت رافع
أم الصحابي الجليل سعد بن معاذ
رضي الله عنهما وأرضاهما


حل الحلقة 26 
الصحابي الجليل ..
عبادة بن الصامت
رضي الله عنه وأرضاه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الحلقة 25
كبشة بنت رافع بن عبيد بن الأبجر – وهو خدرة – بن عوف بن الخزرج الأنصارية الخدرية

الحلقة 26
عبادة بن الصامت

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

حل الحلقة 25 
الصحابية الجليلة كبشة بنت رافع



حل الحلقة 26 
الصحابي الجليل عبادة بن الصامت

----------


## القواس

*الثاني

حد يعضني مش يقرصني



*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
آاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااخرررررررررررررر مهلبية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## sameh atiya

*جالي تنبيه بيدي باثنين بس 
إيه الناس دي كلها اللي ردت 
السيرفر فتح معاكم إزاي بقى 

 الحلقة 25 
الصحابية الجليلة كبشة بنت رافع



 الحلقة 26 
الصحابي الجليل عبادة بن الصامت 

أستاذ معتز دي أخر مشاركة ليا في الإجابات بعد اللي عمله السيرفر والناس دي فتح معاها إزاي
المفروض اليوم كان يتشال لأني السيرفر كان واقف تماماً*

----------


## kethara

*الصحابية  الجليلة هى كبشة بنت رافع بن عبيد بن الأبجر

والصحابى الجليل هو  عبادة بن الصامت

يا جماعة السيرفر جننى خالص
ياللا انا وحظى*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ونا مع سامح
ههههههههههههههههههههه
سامح
تاخد طبق مهلبية

----------


## ابن طيبة

*لا موضوع الاجابات اللي قاعدة تنشال و يتحط غيرها دي بتاع سامح و قلب مصر
ده عمل و لا سحر و لا الجن سكن السيرفر عشان كده بيهنج كل شوية و لا ايه 
انا خلاص قربت ازور العباسية*

----------


## sameh atiya

> ونا مع سامح
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> سامح
> تاخد طبق مهلبية


*
ما ينفش الكلام ده السيرفر كان واقع من 11 إلاثلث ما جاش إلا و10 إزاي لقطت معاكم أنا مش عارف

هات يمكن يعملي تربنتينا يخليني في التربنتين خالص*

----------


## شعاع من نور

[frame="13 80"]
*
كبشة بنت رافع

الصادقة الصابرة المحتسبة

واحدة من المسلمات المجاهدات اللاتي حظين بصحبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ورافقن الرسالة النبوية الشريفة، منذ أشرقت أنوارها في المدينة المنورة، ففي ثنايا بيتها فاحت روائح الطيب في "طيبة" الطيبة فانتشر فيها الإسلام، فكانت خيرًا وبركة على أرجاء المعمورة.

ففي هذا الجو الإيماني العظيم، وفي ظل التقوى نشأت هذه الصحابية الجليلة، ونهلت من معين الإسلام الصافي النقي، فأعطت الكثير الكثير، فكانت أمًا لشهيدين عظيمين، وبطلين مباركين من أبطال الإسلام. فهي أم حارس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في يوم بدر، وحامل راية الأنصار أيضًا، وواحد من مجلس شورى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يومذاك. وابنها هذا هو الصديق الثاني بعد سيدنا أبي بكر رضي الله عنه، وخليفة رسول الله على المدينة في غزوة بواط... إنها أم الأبطال... أم سعد بن معاذ كبشة بنت رافع بن معاوية بن عبيد الأنصارية الخدرية، واحدة من النساء الفاضلات اللاتي قدمن الخير في جميع المجالات، وهي واحدة ممن شهد لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالصدق، ودعا لها بالخير والأجر العظيم.

كانت كبشة قد تزوجت معاذ بن النعمان الأشهلي فولدت له سعد بن معاذ وعمرًا وإياسًا وأوسًا وعقرب وأم حزام بني معاذ بن النعمان.


أسلمت كبشة وبايعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان لها كبير الأثر في تاريخ الإسلام. فها هي المدينة تستضيف شابًا وسيمًا من مكة هو مصعب بن عمير رضي الله عنه، سفير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة ليعلّم أهلها القرءان، ويفقههم في أمور الدين. وهكذا بدأ الإسلام ينتشر في دور الأنصار حتى وصلت الدعوة إلى دار بني عبد الأشهل، فأسلم سيد الأوس أسيد بن الحضير، وسعد بن معاذ الذي وقف أمام قومه بني عبد الأشهل، وقال لهم: يا بني عبد الأشهل، كيف تعلمون أمري فيكم؟ قالوا: سيدنا وأفضلنا، قال: فإن كلام رجالكم ونسائكم عليّ حرام – أي أمنع نفسي من ذلك- حتى تؤمنوا بالله ورسوله، فما أمسى في دار بني عبد الأشهل رجل ولا امرأة إلا مسلمًا أو مسلمة.

وسارعت أم سعد إلى إعلان إسلامها، وسعدت بنعمة الإيمان سعادة عظيمة، بل ازدادت سعادتها عندما أضحت دارها وقرًا ومكانًا لسفير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومنها انبعثت نسمات الإيمان تعطر أرجاء المدينة والدنيا كلها.

وذكر ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في "صفة الصفوة"، أنّ أول دار أسلمت من دور الأنصار دار بني عبد الأشهل، فأكرم بها من دار.

وذكر ابن حجر رحمه الله في "الإصابة" فقال: أول من بايع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أم سعد بن معاذ وهي كبشة بنت رافع بن عبيد، وأم عامر بنت يزيد بن السّكن، وليلى بنت الخطيم. وكم كان سرور أم سعد عظيمٌ حينما ترامى إلى سمعها قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يذكر دارها ودور الأنصار بخير، فقال: " خير دور الأنصار بنو النّجار، ثم بنو عبد الأشهل، ثم بنو الحارث الخزرج، ثم بنو ساعدة، وفي كل دور الأنصار خير".

ومن الجدير بالذكر في هذا المقام أنّ أختي كبشة قد أسلمتا وبايعتا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهما: الفريعة أو الفارعة بنت رافع، وسعاد بنت رافع وهي أم أسعد بن زرارة أحد النقباء الأخيار، وهو ابن خالة سعد بن معاذ رضي الله عنهم جميعًا.


سجّل التاريخ لأم سعد صفات وفضائل كريمة، ومواقف إيمانية تشير إلى مكانة النبي العظيم في نفسها، وتقديم الابناء شهداء في سبيل الله سبحانه وتعالى.

ففي غزوة بدر خرج ولداها سعد بن معاذ، وأخوه عمرو بن معاذ رضي الله عنهما وجاهدا في سبيل الله، وأبلى كل واحد منهما بلاءً حسنًا، وعادا مع المسلمين إلى المدينة يحملون بشائر النصر، ففرحت الأم المؤمنة بنصر الله.

وأما في غزوة أحد فقد خرجت أم سعد رضي الله عنها مع من خرج من النساء ينظرن إلى سلامة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد أن وردت الأخبار إلى المدينة باستشهاد عدد من المسلمين، وكان من بين الشهداء ابنها عمرو بن معاذ رضي الله عنه.

ولكن هذه الصحابية الجليلة كانت ترجو سلامة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأقبلت بسرعة نحو أرض المعركة، فلما رأت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سالمًا، حمدت الله، وقالت: "أما إذا رأيتك سالمًا فقد أشوتِ [أي هانت] المصيبة. فعزَّاها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بابنها عمرو.



في إحدى الساعات الحرجة التي زاغت فيها الأبصار، وبلغت القلوب الحناجر، وعلى وجه التحديد في غزوة الخندق أو غزوة الأحزاب، حظيت أم سعد بشهادة الصدق مختومة بختم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد كان ابنها سعد يرتدي درعًا قصيرة قد ظهرت منها ذراعه، فمرّ من أمام حصن بني حارثة، وكان فيه النساء والأطفال، ومن بينهم عائشة أم المؤمنين، وأمه كبشة رضي الله عنهما، فقالت له أمه تستعجله: الْْحَقْ برسول الله يا بني فقد – والله- تأخرت. وقد أرادت رضي الله عنها أن لا تفوته لحظة دون أن يحظى بمعية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. فقالت السيدة عائشة: والله يا أم سعد لوددتُ أن درع سعد أطول على يده مما هي، فقالت أم سعد: يقضي الله ما هو قاض.

فقضى الله أمرًا كان مفعولاً، وأصيب سعد بسهم قطع منه الأكحل، وهو عِرق في الذراع يُسمى عرق الحياة، رماه به حبان بن العرقة.

وتوجه سيدنا سعد بالدعاء إلى الله قائلاً: "اللهم إن كنتَ أبقيت من حرب قريش شيئًا فأبقني لها، فإنه لا قوم أحبّ إلي من أن أجاهدهم فيك من قوم ءاذوا نبيك وكذبوه وأخرجوه، اللهم إن كنت وضعت الحرب بيننا وبينهم فاجعلها لي شهادة، ولا تمتني حتى تقر عيني من بني قريظة.

فاستجاب الله له فالتحم جرحه، وضرب له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خيمة في المسجد ليعوده من قريب، ونقض يهود بني قريظة العهد مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعندها نزلوا على حُكم سعد بن معاذ، وذلك عندما كلّفه بذلك النبي نزولاً عند رغبتهم. فحكم عليهم بأن تُقتل رجالهم وتُسبى نساؤهم وذراريهم، ولما نُفّذ حكم سعد فيهم انفتق جرحه فمات شهيدًا.

قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في شأن سعد: "اهتزَّ عرش الرحمن عزّ وجلّ لموت سعد بن معاذ". والمعنى: انتعش العرش وحاملوه فرحًا بقدوم روحه رضي الله عنه، وفي هذا دليل علوّ مقامه ورفيع مكانته، لأن العرب تنسب الشيء العظيم لأعظم الأشياء، فتقول: أظلمت الأرض لموت فلان، واهتزت له الجبال. واحتسبت أم سعد ابنها الثاني شهيدًا عنه الله، لعلمها بمكانة الشهيد وللبشرى التي بشرها بها النبي العظيم صلى الله عليه وسلم...
و قالت في ولدها عليها رضوان الله..

ويل أم سعد سعداً :: صرامة وحداً

وسودداً ومجداً :: وفارساً معداً

سد به مسداً :: يقد هاماً قداً

فيقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" كل نائحة تكذب إلا نائحة سعد بن معاذ".. 

هذه الصحابية الفاضلة ضربت أروع آيات الصبر والتوكل في تاريخ النساء، وكانت تحث على مرضاة ربها، ومرضاة نبيه، وتؤثر محبة رسول الله على كل غال ونفيس من مال وولد، لقد صبرت عندما استشهد ولدها عمرو وأخوه سعد – رضي الله عنهما- وفي السنة إشارات كثيرة ودلائل واضحة تبشر بالجنة لمن صبر ابتغاء مرضاة الله. فعن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "من احتسب ثلاثة من صُلبه دخل الجنة"، فقامت امرأة فقالت: أو اثنان؟ فقال: "أو اثنان" فقالت: يا ليتني قلت واحدة.

رحم الله الصحابية الجليلة رضي الله عنها و أرضاها.

*
[/frame]

*منقول من أكتر من مصدر و من عدة مواقع..
*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *لا موضوع الاجابات اللي قاعدة تنشال و يتحط غيرها دي بتاع سامح و قلب مصر
> ده عمل و لا سحر و لا الجن سكن السيرفر عشان كده بيهنج كل شوية و لا ايه 
> انا خلاص قربت ازور العباسية*


 ::  ::  :: 
أيوة خرج إيدك من الموضوع أنت لأني كل واحد مننا محَضّر جن لحسابه  :CHYTRY:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *الثاني
> 
> حد يعضني مش يقرصني
> 
> 
> 
> *


*بصراحة مفاجاة يا دكتور محمد
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

[frame="13 80"]
*
عبادة بن الصامت

نقيب في حزب الله

هو عبادة بن الصامت بن قيس بن أصرم بن فهر بن غنم بن عوف بن عمرو بن عوف بن الخزرجي الأنصاري. كنيتة أبو الوليد...و روي حوالي مائة و واحد وثمانون حديث...

إنه واحد من الأنصار الذين قال فيهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

" لو أن الأنصار سلكوا واديا أو شعبا، لسلكت وادي الأنصار وشعبهم، ولولا الهجرة لكنت من أمراء الأنصار"..

و حينما جاء وفد الأنصار الأول الى مكة ليبايع الرسول عليه السلام، تلك البيعة المشهورة بـ بيعة العقبة الأولى، كان عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنه أحد الإثني عشر مؤمناً، الذين سارعوا إلى الإسلام، وبسطوا أيمانهم إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مبايعين، وشدّوا على يمينه مؤازرين ومسلمين... 
وحينما كان موعد الحج في العام التالي، يشهد بيعة العقبة الثانية يبابعها وفد الأنصار الثاني، مكّونا من سبعين مؤمنا ومؤمنة، كان عبادة أيضا من زعماء الوفد ونقباء الأنصار..


وفيما بعد والمشاهد تتوالى.. ومواقف التضحية والبذل، والفداء تتابع، كان عبادة هناك لم يتخلف عن مشهد ولم يبخل بتضحية...

ومنذ اختار الله و رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يقوم على أفضل وجه بتبعات هذا الإختيار..

كل ولائه لله، وكل طاعته لله، وكلا علاقته بأقربائه بحلفائه وبأعدائه إنما يشكلها إيمانه ويشكلها السلوك الذي يفرضه هذا الإيمان..

كانت عائلة عبادة مرتبطة بحلف قديم مع يهود بني قينقاع بالمدينة..

و منذ هاجر الرسول وأصحابه الى المدينة، ويهودها يتظاهرون بمسالمته.. حتى كانت الأيام التي تعقب غزوة بدر وتسبق غزوة أحد، فشرع يهود المدينة يتنمّرون..

وافتعلت إحدى قبائلهم بنو قينقاع أسباباً للفتنة وللشغب على المسلمين..

ولا يكد عبادة يرى موقفهم هذا، حتى ينبذ إلى عهدهم ويفسخ حلفهم قائلاً:

" إنما أتولى الله، ورسوله، والمؤمنين...

فيتنزل القرآن محيياً موقفه وولاءه، قائلاً في آياته:

"و من يتولى الله ورسوله، والذين آمنوا، فإن حزب الله هم الغالبون"


لقد أعلنت الآية الكريمة قيام حزب الله..

وحزب الله، هم أولئك المؤمنون الذين ينهضون حول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حاملين راية الهدى والحق، والذين يشكلون امتداداً مباركاً لصفوف المؤمنين الذين سبقوهم عبر التاريخ حول أنبيائهم ورسلهم، مبلّغين في أزمانهم وأعصارهم كلمة الله الحي القيّوم..

ولن يقتصر حزب الله على أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، بل سيمتد عبر الأجيال الوافدة، والأزمنة المقبلة حتى يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها، ضامّاً إلى صفوفه كل مؤمن بالله وبرسوله..

وهكذا فإن الرجل الذي نزلت هذه الآية الكريمة تحيي موقفه وتشيد بولائه وايمانه، لن يظل مجرّد نقيب الأنصار في المدينة، بل سيصير نقيباً من نقباء الدين الذي ستزوى له أقطار الأرض جميعا.

أجل لقد أصبح عبادة بن الصامت نقيب عشيرته من الخزرج، رائداً من روّاد الإسلام، و إمام من أئمة المسلمين يخفق إسمه كالراية في معظم أقطار الأرض لا في جبل، ولا في جبلين، أو ثلاثة بل إلى ما شاء الله من أجيال.. ومن أزمان.. ومن آماد..!!

سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوما يتحدث عن مسؤلية الأمراء والولاة..

سمعه يتحدث عليه الصلاة والسلام، عن المصير الذي ينتظر من يفرّط منهم في الحق، أو تعبث ذمته بمال، فزلزل زلزالاً، وأقسم بالله ألا يكون أميراً على اثنين أبداً..

ولقد برّ بقسمه..

وفي خلافة أمير المؤمنين عمر رضي الله عنه، لم يستطع الفاروق أن يحمله على قبول منصب ما، إلا تعليم الناس وتفقيههم في الدين.

أجل هذا هو العمل الوحيد الذي آثره عبادة، مبتعداً بنفسه عن الأعمال الأخرى، المحفوفة بالزهو وبالسلطان وبالثراء، والمحفوفة أيضاً بالأخطار التي يخشاها على مصيره ودينه..

وهكذا سافر عبادة إلى الشام ثالث ثلاثة: هو ومعاذ بن جبل وأبو الدرداء.. حيث ملؤا البلاد علماً وفقهاً ونوراً...

وسافر عبادة إلى فلسطين حيث ولي قضاءها بعض الوقت وكان يحكمها باسم الخليفة آنذاك، معاوية..

كان عبادة بن الصامت وهو ثاوٍ في الشام يرنو ببصره إلى ما وراء الحدود.. إلى المدينة المنورة عاصمة السلام ودار الخلافة، فيرى فيها عمر بن الخطاب..رجل لم يخلق من طرازه سواه..!!

ثم يرتد بصره إلى حيث يقيم، في فلسطين.. فيرى معاوية بن أبي سفيان..رجل يحب الدنيا، ويعشق السلطان...


وعبادة من الرعيل الأول الذي عاش خير حياته وأعظمها وأثراها مع الرسول الكريم.. الرّعيل الذي صهره النضال وصقلته التضحية، وعانق الإسلام رغباً لا رهباً.. وباع نفسه وماله...

عبادة من الرعيل الذي رباه محمد بيديه، وأفرغ عليه من روحه ونوره وعظمته..

و إذا كان هناك من الأحياء مثل أعلى للحاكم يملأ نفس عبادة روعة، وقلبه ثقة، فهو ذلك الرجل الشاهق الرابض هناك في المدينة.. عمر بن الخطاب..

فإذا مضى عبادة يقيس تصرّفات معاوية بهذا المقياس، فستكون الشقة بين الإثنين واسعة، وسيكون الصراع محتوماً.. وقد كان..!!

يقول عبادة رضي الله عنه:

" بايعنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على ألا نخاف في الله لومة لائم"..

وعبادة خير من يفي بالبيعة. و إذن فهو لن يخشى معاوية بكل سلطانه، وسيقف بالمرصاد لكل أخطائه..

ولقد شهد أهل فلسطين يومئذ عجباً.. وترامت أنباء المعارضة الجسورة التي يشنّها عبادة على معاوية إلى أقطار كثيرة من بلاد الإسلام فكانت قدوة ونبراساً..

وعلى الرغم من الحلم الواسع الرحيب الذي اشتهر به معاوية فقد ضاق صدره بمواقف عبادة و رأى فيها تهديداً مباشراً لهيبة سلطانه..

ورأى عبادة من جانبه أن مسافة الخلاف بينه وبين معاوية تزداد وتتسع، فقال لمعاوية:" والله لا أساكنك أرضاً واحدة أبدا".. وغادر فلسطين إلى المدينة..


كان أمير المؤمنين عمر، عظيم الفطنة، بعيد النظر.. وكان حريصاً على ألا يدع أمثال معاوية من الولاة الذين يعتمدون على ذكائهم ويستعملونه بغير حساب دون أن يحيطهم بنفر من الصحابة الورعين الزاهدين والنصحاء المخلصين، كي يكبحوا جماح الطموح والرغبة لدى أولئك الولاة، وكي يكونوا لهم وللناس تذكرة دائمة بأيام الرسول وعهده..

من أجل هذا لم يكد أمير المؤمنين يبصر عبادة بن الصامت وقد عاد الى المدينة حتى سأله:" ما الذي جاء بك يا عبادة"...؟؟ ولما قصّ عليه ما كان بينه وبين معاوية قال له عمر:

" ارجع الى مكانك، فقبّح الله أرضاً ليس فيها مثلك..!!

ثم أرسل عمر إلى معاوية كتابا يقول فيه:

" لا امرة لك على عبادة"..!!

أجل ان عبادة أمير نفسه..

وفي العام الهجري الرابع والثلاثين، توفي بالرملة في أرض فلسطين هذا النقيب الراشد من نقباء الأنصار والاسلام، تاركا في الحياة عبيره وشذاه.... 

*
[/frame]

*على فكرة دي نبذة مبسطة جداً و مختصرة جداً من حياة الصحابي الجليل..رضي الله عنه و أرضاه..
بردو من عدة مصادر..

*

----------


## قلب مصر

ابدا ولا مومكن في الأومكان ابدا ابدا ابدا  :No: 
أنا مش حتنازل أبدا عن الجن بتاعي والنقطتين اللي تبعه  :Fear2: 
انتو متعرفوهوش  :Banned2: 

أستاذ معتز أنا ماليش دعوة متخرجش ايدك م الموضوع
كفاية عفاريت السيرفر  :Beta2: 

العينة بينة 
دلوقتي المشاركة بقت بتاعتي ومش حتنازل عنها وحبلغ مجلس الأمن  :Busted Red:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ابدا ولا مومكن في الأومكان ابدا ابدا ابدا 
> أنا مش حتنازل أبدا عن الجن بتاعي والنقطتين اللي تبعه 
> انتو متعرفوهوش 
> 
> أستاذ معتز أنا ماليش دعوة متخرجش ايدك م الموضوع
> كفاية عفاريت السيرفر 
> 
> العينة بينة 
> دلوقتي المشاركة بقت بتاعتي ومش حتنازل عنها وحبلغ مجلس الأمن


*اختنا قلب مصر ما فيش داعي لمجلس الامن
القضية بتاعة حضرتك اتقبلت و جاري فض احراز القضية
بس حضرتك نسيتي تدفعي مصاريف القضية صينية بسبوسة بالقشطة
بس كده
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة السابعة و العشرون

تقول السيّدة عائشة رضي الله عنها:
" ما بعث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في جيش قط الا أمّره عليهم, ولو بقي حيّا بعد رسول الله لاستخلفه...
الى هذا المدى كانت منزلة هذا الصحابي الجليل  عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم..
من هو الصحابي الجليل؟*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*انا اسف جدا يا جماعة
بس بصراحة مش هاقدر اقعد امام الكمبيوتر كتير لاني باتعب و السيرفر و الله باقعد يمكن بالتلات ساعات عشان ارد رد واحد
فبرجاء خاص الموافقة ان تكون حلقة النهاردة اخر حلقة 
نظرا لظروف السيرفر الخارجة عن ارادة الجميع
كل عام و انتم بالف صحة و سلامة
و اعاده الله عليكم باليمن و البركات 
*

----------


## أم أحمد

زيد بن حارثة

----------


## شعاع من نور

زيد بن حارثة رضي الله عنه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

زيد بن حارثه

----------


## اسكندرانى

فعلا كفاية كده يا ابن طيبة 
كل سنة وانتم جميعا طيبين 
اعلن يا معتز فوز اسكندرانى بالمركز الاول 
وتعالى اسبوع اسكندرية  اجازة العيد

----------


## القواس

زيد بن حارثه

----------


## kethara

هو زيد بن حارثة بن شراحيل بن كعب بن عبد العزى ، وكان طفلا حين سبي 
ووقع بيد حكيم بن حزام بن خويلد حين اشتراه من سوق عكاظ مع الرقيق ، 
فأهداه الى عمته خديجة ، فرآه الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عندها فاستوهبه 
منها فوهبته له ، فأعتقه وتبناه ، وصار يعرف في مكة كلها ( زيد بن محمد )  
وذلك كله قبل الوحي

----------


## شعاع من نور

[frame="13 80"]
*
زيد بن حارثة 

حِب رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و أبو حِبه..رضوان الله عليهم جميعاً.


هو زيد بن حارثة بن شراحيل بن كعب بن عبد العزى..كان طفلاً حين سبي ووقع بيد حكيم بن حزام بن خويلد حين اشتراه من سوق عكاظ مع الرقيق، فأهداه الى عمته خديجة، فرآه الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عندها فاستوهبه منها فوهبته له، فأعتقه وتبناه، وصار يعرف في مكة كلها (زيد بن محمد). وذلك كله قبل الوحي. 

منذ أن سلب زيداً -رضي الله عنه- و والده يبحث عنه، حتى التقى يوما نفر من حي (حارثة) بزيد في مكة، فحملهم زيد سلامه وحنانه لأمه و أبيه، وقال لقومه: (أخبروا أبي أني هنا مع أكرم والد)... فلم يكد يعلم والده بمكانه حتى أسرع اليه، يبحث عن (الأمين محمد) ولما لقيه قال له: (يا بن عبد المطلب، يا بن سيد قومه، أنتم أهل حرم، تفكون العاني، وتطعمون الأسير، جئناك في ولدنا، فامنن علينا وأحسن في فدائه).

فأجابهم -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (ادعوا زيداً، وخيروه، فان اختاركم فهو لكم بغير فداء، وان اختارني فوالله ما أنا بالذي أختار على من اختارني فداء). 

أقبل زيد رضي الله عنه- وخيره الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، فقال زيد: (ما أنا بالذي أختار عليك أحدا، أنت الأب و العم)... ونديت عينا رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بدموع شاكرة وحانية، ثم أمسك بيد زيد، وخرج به الى فناء الكعبة، حيث قريش مجتمعة ونادى: (اشهدوا أن زيداً ابني ... يرثني وأرثه)... وكاد يطير قلب (حارثة) من الفرح، فابنه حراً، وابناً للصادق الأمين، سليل بني هاشم. 


ما حمل الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- تبعة الرسالة حتى كان زيد ثاني المسلمين، بل قيل أولهم... أحبه الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- حباً عظيماً، حتى أسماه الصحابة (زيد الحب)، وقالت السيدة عائشة -رضي الله عنها-: (ما بعث رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- زيد بن حارثة في جيش قط إلا أمره عليهم، ولو بقي حياً بعد الرسول لاستخلفه)... لقد كان زيد رجلاً قصيراً، أسمراً، أفطس الأنف، ولكن قلبه جميع، وروحه حر... فتألق في رحاب هذا الدين العظيم. 

زوج الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- زيداً من ابنة عمته (زينب)، وقبلت زينب الزواج تحت وطأة حيائها من الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، ولكن الحياة الزوجية أخذت تتعثر، فانفصل زيد عن زينب، وتزوجها الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- واختار لزيد زوجة جديدة هي (أم كلثوم بنت عقبة)، وانتشرت في المدينة تساؤلات كثيرة: كيف يتزوج محمد مطلقة ابنه زيد؟... فأجابهم القرآن ملغياً عادة التبني ومفرقاً بين الأدعياء والأبناء.

قال تعالى: {ما كان محمداً أبا أحد من رجالكم، ولكن رسول الله، وخاتم النبيين}... وهكذا عاد زيد إلى اسمه الأول (زيد بن حارثة).

و مما يذكر ان زي رضي الله عنه هو الصحابي الوحيد الذي ذكر اسمه صراحةً في القرآن الكريم عندما كان يشكو له تعثر الحياة مع زينب رضي الله عنها..فكان يقول له صلى الله عليه و سلم أمسك عليك زوجك..فنزلت الآية الكريمة :"وَإِذْ تَقُولُ لِلَّذِي أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَأَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِ أَمْسِكْ عَلَيْكَ زَوْجَكَ وَاتَّقِ اللَّهَ وَتُخْفِي فِي نَفْسِكَ مَا اللَّهُ مُبْدِيهِ وَتَخْشَى النَّاسَ وَاللَّهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَخْشَاهُ فَلَمَّا قَضَى زَيْدٌ مِنْهَا وَطَرًا زَوَّجْنَاكَهَا لِكَيْ لا يَكُونَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ حَرَجٌ فِي أَزْوَاجِ أَدْعِيَائِهِمْ إِذَا قَضَوْا مِنْهُنَّ وَطَرًا وَكَانَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ مَفْعُولًا"...


قال الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (دخلت الجنة فاستقبلتني جارية شابة، فقلت: لمن أنت ؟)... قالت: (لزيد بن حارثة)... كما قال الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (لا تلومونا على حبِّ زيدٍ)... وآخى الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بين زيد بن حارثة وبين حمزة بن عبد المطلب. 

بعث الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بعثاً فأمر عليهم أسامة بن زيد، فطعن بعض الناس في إمارته فقال -صلى الله عليه وسلم-إن تطعنوا في إمارته فقد كنتم تطعنون في إمارة أبيه من قبل، وأيمُ الله إن كان لخليقاً للإمارة، وإن كان لمن أحب الناس إليّ، وإن هذا لمن أحب الناس إليّ بعده). 



في جمادي الأول من العام الثامن الهجري خرج جيش الإسلام إلى أرض البلقاء بالشام، ونزل جيش الإسلام بجوار بلدة تسمى (مؤتة) حيث سميت الغزوة باسمها ... ولإدراك الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- لأهمية هذه الغزوة اختار لها ثلاثة من رهبان الليل وفرسان النهار، فقال عندما ودع الجيش: (عليكم زيد بن حارثة، فإن أصيب زيد فجعفر بن أبي طالب، فإن أصيب جعفر فعبد الله بن رواحة)... أي أصبح زيد الأمير الأول لجيش المسلمين، حمل راية رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-

ولكأنما كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ غيب المعركة المقبلة حين وضع أمراء الجيش على هذا الترتيب: زيد فجعفر، فابن رواحة.. فقد لقوا ربّهم جميعاً وفق هذا الترتيب أيضاً.
ولم يكد المسلمون يطالعون جيش الروم الذي حزروه بمائتي ألف مقاتل حتى أذهلهم العدد الذي لم يكن لهم في حساب..
ولكن متى كانت معارك الايمان معارك كثرة..؟؟
هنالك أقدموا ولم يبالوا.. وأمامهم قائدهم زيد حاملاً راية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، مقتحماً رماح العدو بنباله وسيوفه، لا يبحث عن النصر، بقدر ما يبحث عن المضجع الذي ترسو عنده صفقته مع الله الذي اشترى من المؤمنين أنفسهم وأموالهم بأن لهم الجنة.
لم يكن زيد يرى حواليه رمال البلقاء، ولا جيوش الروم بل كانت روابي الجنة، ورفرفها الأخضر، تخفق أمام عينيه كالأعلام، تنبئه أن اليوم يوم زفافه..


وكان هو يضرب، ويقاتل، لا يطوّح رؤوس مقاتليه، إنما يفتح الأبواب، ويفضّ الأغلاق التي تحول بينه وبين الباب الكبير الواسع، الذي سيدخل منه إلى دار السلام جنات الخلد  بجوار الله تعالى  وعانق زيد مصيره…
وكانت روحه وهي في طريقها الى الجنة تبتسم محبورة وهي تبصر جثمان صاحبها، لا يلفه الحرير الناعم، بل يضخّمه دم طهور سال في سبيل الله..
ثم تتسع ابتساماتها المطمئنة الهانئة، وهي تبصر ثاني الأمراء جعفرا يندفع كالسهم صوب الراية ليتسلمها، وليحملها قبل أن تغيب في التراب.

قال حسان بن ثابت:  
عين جودي بدمعك المنزور ... واذكري في الرخاء أهل القبور 
واذكري مؤتة وما كان فيها ... يوم راحوا في وقعة التغوير 
حين راحوا وغادروا ثم زيداً ... نعم مأوى الضريك و المأسور 


حزن النبـي -صلى اللـه عليه وسلم- على زيدٍ رضي الله عنه حزناً شديداً..حتى بكاه وانتحب، فقال له سعـد بن عبادة: (ما هذا يا رسـول الله ؟!)... قال: (شوق الحبيب إلى حبيبه). 
*
[/frame]

*كل سنة و انتوا طيبين جميعاً و يارب دايماً متجمعين على كل خير.
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة الحلقة الخامسة و العشرون

الفائز الاول

شعاع عيون

5 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثاني

القواس

3 نقاط

اخيرا و بعد عناء و صبر 
*****

الفائز الثالث

ام احمد

نقطتان

معجزة يا دكتور محمد
*****

الفائز الرابع



قلب مصر

حكيم عيون

اخت ضابط شرطة

سامح عطية

قيثارة

نقطة واحدة




*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النتيجة بعد اليوم االخامس و  العشرون


شعاع من نور    75نقاط

ام احمد   53نقاط 

اخت ضابط شرطة  43نقاط

قلب مصر  42نقاط

قيثارة  26 نقاط

سامح عطية   17 نقاط

القواس   16

حكيم عيون 15  نقاط

دكتور مصطفي  4نقاط

نور3 نقطة

اسكندراني  1 نقاط

الف مبروك و عقبال الباقيين
  

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نتيجة الحلقة السادس و العشرون

الفائز الاول

شعاع عيون

5 نقاط

*****

الفائز الثاني

القواس

3 نقاط

اخيرا و بعد عناء و صبر 
*****

الفائز الثالث

ام احمد

نقطتان

معجزة يا دكتور محمد
*****

الفائز الرابع



قلب مصر

حكيم عيون

اخت ضابط شرطة

سامح عطية

قيثارة

نقطة واحدة




*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النتيجة بعد اليوم االسادس و  العشرون


شعاع من نور    80نقاط

ام احمد   55نقاط 

اخت ضابط شرطة  44نقاط

قلب مصر  43نقاط

قيثارة  27 نقاط

سامح عطية   18 نقاط

القواس   18

حكيم عيون 16  نقاط

دكتور مصطفي  4نقاط

نور3 نقطة

اسكندراني  1 نقاط

الف مبروك و عقبال الباقيين
  

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الف مبروك للفائزة الاولي

شعاع من نور 



الف الف مبروك



*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الف مبروك للفائزة الثانية

ام احمد





*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الف مبروك للفائزة الثالثة

اخت ضابط شرطة





*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*شكر و تقدير واجب

اتقدم بجزيل الشكر و التقدير و الاحترام
الي الاخوة و الاخوات

قلب مصر

قيثارة

سامح عطية

القواس

حكيم عيون 

دكتور مصطفي

nour2000

اسكندراني



و الذي لولا تواجدهم لما ظهرت المسابقة بهذا الشكل


كل عام و انتم بالف خير و سعادة

و دائما مجتمعين في حب الله*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *الف مبروك للفائزة الاولي
> 
> شعاع من نور 
> 
> 
> 
> الف الف مبروك
> 
> 
> ...




ألف مبروووووك ساره

ويارب دايما

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *الف مبروك للفائزة الثانية
> 
> ام احمد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ألف مبرووووك أم أحمد

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *الف مبروك للفائزة الثالثة
> 
> اخت ضابط شرطة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 ::nooo:: 

معقوله

والله ما مصدقه

ألف شكر لحضرتك أ/ معتز

على مجهودك وعلى المسابقه الرائعه

وربنا يكرمك ويسعدك

وياريت يكون ليها  جزء تانى خلال الأيام الجايه

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
ألف مبروك للفائزين جميعاً..




مبروك أم أحمد  و أخت ضابط شرطة 

و ألف ألف مبروك لكل المشاركين في المسابقة على مجهودهم و تواصلهم و جمعنا الجميل..يارب دايماً..



و الشكر الجزيل لمنظم المسابقة الأستاذ الغالي..ابن طيبة 

عقبال كل مرة أ.معتز..

ممتنة جداً جداً للموضوع الرائع..الراقي عشان الفايدة الكبيرة اللي رجعت من وراه..و سعيدة بكل المشاركين فيه و ربنا يجمعنا دايماً على كل خير.




*

----------


## sameh atiya

*مبروك للفائزين 

أستاذ معتز: لا شكر على شيء جميل قدمتهولنا إحنا المفروض اللي نشكرك على المسابقة ومعلومات المسابقة*

----------


## قلب مصر

ألف ألف مبروك 

شعاع من نور
المركز الأول

وإن شاء الله دائما من المتميزين

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

ألف ألف مبروك 

أم أحمد
المركز الثاني

وإن شاء الله دائما من المتميزين

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

ألف ألف مبروك 

أخت ضابط شرطة
"إيمان"

المركز الثالث

وإن شاء الله دائما من المتميزين

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

ألف ألف مبروك أخي الغالي

ابن طيبة

على النجاح الرائع للمسابقة المتميزة

وإن شاء الله نلتقي دائما على خير

في موضوعات رائعة وقيمة

كل الشكر لحضرتك على تميزك وعلى جهدك

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## القواس

*مبروك للفائزين
و الف شكر للأستاذ معتز
على أصعب مسابقه
و أشد منافسه
حتى الأن

*

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل ابن طيبة

كل عام وأنت بخير
وتحية وتقدير للجهد المبذول بهذة المسابقة الرائعة
وألف مبروك للفائزين
الغالية شعاع من نور
والغالية أم أحمد
والغالية أخت ظابط شرطة

ولكل المشاركين بروح الود والتألق
على مدار المسابقة
ولا ننسى أخونا حكيم عيون
ومهلبيته التى أثرت الكثير

بارك الله لكم جميعا

تحيتى للجميع*

----------

